# 26 Nights, Triple Celebration Trip...NYC, RPR & HHN....and Irma has a go...A 2017 Trip



## schumigirl

So a very warm welcome to anyone who takes the time to read my sometimes ramblings of a trip report from our recent stay in the beautiful USA! New readers and folks who know us definitely welcome and hope you enjoy it.........

Of course those who know us, know how much we love America and spending time there......so no surprises this was an extended trip.

Maybe I should begin with an introduction for anyone who doesn't know us.........

We are Carole`n`Tom.......explained in last years trip report.......we really are joined at the hip spending almost every moment together..........yep.......honest! And barely a cross word........we only ever row about who gets to drive in America as we both love it. Our trip reports are long!! Maybe a little too long, but least you can drop out at any time as we don`t ask questions at the end.........

Our son Kyle was again not joining us this year........he had work and was starting in a new place. So although he gets 6 weeks vacation in a year, he didn't want to take so much time off so early in his new career. So we would again miss him terribly......but Skype would once again save my sanity. Yes, folks always say but he`s an adult.......yes, he is, but he`s still our son and we would miss him as this was the longest we had ever been away from him. We are very close and feel blessed to have such a wonderful son that we are incredibly proud of. Schmaltzy stuff over I promise........

I don`t usually mention money as I don`t like talking about it, or how much things cost, but a couple of people have asked for specific costs to be mentioned, so I will if need be.

We don't make many plans and definitely go with the flow......I couldn't bear the idea of booking things months or really even weeks in advance. We also found this year we did less than previous years.......we decided we didn't feel the need to fill our vacation with something different every day.........so it may get boring.....but we loved every second and would do the same again.  Although we say we didn't do much, we were always busy........not sure how that works.......







This year for us has been a real rollercoaster year. We had good news, followed by some bad news and that pattern went on for most of the year........thankfully nothing too serious or disastrous.....but it was just one of those years that I`m sure most people have.

To explain this years trip..........2017 was the year of my 50th Birthday on Sept 13th and our 25th Wedding Anniversary on Sept 5th..........As everyone knows we arrange for our hotel to be booked either before we even leave or shortly after we are home. So we had our usual 19 nights booked by October last year. Flights were booked there and then. Car rental was also booked and our overnight stay at the Radisson booked too. That was our planning over.........

We then began to think what we could do for the Anniversary/Birthday.........many places were considered....but we have been to every country in Europe we want to visit, except Iceland.....always looks too cold for me........and having visited Dubai and several places around there didn't want to go back there.........so in all honesty I told Tom our Orlando trip could be the celebrations....after all we love it there and we are so happy to go there.........so we left it at that. We were due to fly into Orlando on Thursday 14th September, the day after my birthday.

In May however Tom had the chance to take very early retirement.........it was one of those decisions that was easy.........although he loved his career and had done well in it, he wanted to retire and not stick it out for another 5 years or so. He actually finished end of July.

I then thought we should do something special, or extra special as I still consider Orlando special. I had an idea that we could go to NYC before Orlando. I had been three times before but Tom had never been.....he didn't think it would appeal to him but when I started enthusing about everything we had done (I am so good at persuasion) what he would see, where we would go, he began to see the appeal of it.........



















He was sold. Not a hard sell really, what`s not to love.......but now we had to have a rethink of our bookings.......

Before we even thought about hotels or anything else, I contacted our airline and asked to change our flights form Manchester to MCO to instead fly into JFK......this only cost $130 or roughly that amount. So we went ahead and changed the booking to MAN/MCO on Friday the 8th September and planned to stay 5 nights there and fly down to MCO on my actual birthday. We also added an extra night at RPR and this was no problem and easy to do.

Looked into internal flights and thanks to a lot of help from Keisha and Mac, we booked JetBlue flights on the 13th down to Orlando. We got the extra space seats which included one piece of luggage each. That was $302 for both of us. We thought this was a bargain but apparently not according to a relative.....lol.......well, we were happy with it. We were due to leave JFK around 11.30 and arrive in MCO mid afternoon. Because of this we made a reservation at The Palm in the HRH for a birthday meal at 8pm. We were looking forward to arriving and not be exhausted after a 10 hour flight. The best laid plans and all that.........

Next change was our overnight at airport........we decided to upgrade to the Business room......you get into the lounge and drinks are complimentary after 5pm and snacks. Although we had heard the snacks weren't great........no problem we would eat elsewhere.........but that was another thing done well in advance.

Car hire was changed to add a separate day as we were now arriving a day early. Our company decided we couldn`t do that so we had to book a single day on the Wednesday, we then would have to take it back to the airport on the Thursday for our regular 19 day rental. They didn't make it easy. But we got sorted.

Then we had the unenviable task of choosing a hotel. Anyone who has been to any city knows there are a plethora of hotels.......the advantage I had was I had been a few times and knew what areas I wanted us to stay in. We looked (and booked)  many options including The Sofitel as I had loved the one at Heathrow airport........we looked at the Marriott Marquis right on Times Square and Loews....it was up nearer Central Park........but we eventually found and booked directly with them The Lotte new York Palace.........






We finally after booking and cancelling a few hotels settled on this one. It looked lovely and the contact we had with them was wonderful. We booked a Corner Cathedral View room for the five nights. The hotel is on Madison Avenue and minutes away from The Rockefeller Centre, Times Square, Central Park, Empire State Building and many other places we wanted to see. I love NYC and can talk at length about everything it has to offer and then some.........

We did have to plan a little here......but it was fun.

I have family out in LI so we did make plans with them for us to go out on the Saturday.......my cousins are both teachers so the Saturday was the best day to see them all. My aunt is undergoing chemo so I told her we would call from the hotel when we arrive and check she was feeling well enough for us to travel out. We so hoped she would be as I was so looking forward to seeing them all again and wanted them to meet Tom as they had heard so much about him. I did want Tom to meet them too as I spend so much time talking about them, it would be nice for them all to finally meet.

I knew I wanted to see Wicked again. This would be my 5th time with 3 in NYC and 1 in London. Tom likes the Wizard of Oz too and again, my enthusiasm for the show was catching and he caught the bug and was so looking forward to seeing it.

Tickets were booked and I chose the same seats we had last time........excellent ones, so we were happy with that.

Empire State Building and Rockefeller Centre were our only other things to book. Rockefeller we picked a time, and chose the night we arrived so we could see the sunset over the city. ESB we could visit any time, it just saved you queueing on the day you wanted to visit.

So as far as we were concerned we had everything planned we had to, we had an idea of what we wanted to do and how we were going to do it. Sorted.

As far as Orlando was concerned.........hotel and car was sorted, so we bought our park tickets, HHN tickets and that was about all the preparation we needed for Orlando.

Waiting was the hardest part after all that was sorted.

Between Tom retiring and our trip we had 2 trips to Scotland. One was for our best friends daughters wedding which was fabulous. Such a beautiful day and she was so lovely....it really was a wonderful weekend. And we caught up with a couple we hadn't seen for a long time......always sent Christmas cards, but when we met up it was like we had only seen them a few days before. Lovely.

The next weekend was the "surprise" birthday/anniversary party for Tom and I. Couldn't really be a surprise as we live almost 5 hours away......but we knew we were going to have something and that was it. It was fabulous I have to say. All we had to do was book a hotel for the 3 of us and turn up. My sister, niece and mum had organized a beautiful party with relatives and my best friend who`s daughters wedding we had been to....she had kept the secret well and the friend we reacquainted with at the wedding was there too!!! I was amazed and delighted at the same time........it was just the perfect night and I was over the moon with everything they did for us to celebrate both things.

So now both of those celebrations were over it was only a few days till we left for our trip.

As with this year of highs and lows.........there had to be a low.....well, possible low. We found out the pilots from our airline had planned a strike........and it was a full day strike.......and guess what day it was going to be.....yep, Friday Sept 8th........our day to fly to JFK.

Of course............


Next up.........Overnight at airport and do we fly..........


----------



## macraven

_I'm in for the read!!!_


----------



## pattyw

I'm here, Carole! Been looking forward to this trip report!! You always give me new tips and ideas for our trips!


----------



## cocofifi

Woo hoo! I'be been looking so forward to your trip report. Congratulations on Tom's retirement and your Anniversary. Hope you had a wonderful 50th. I'm all in with this trip report and can't wait to hear all about your 26 nights!


----------



## Lynne G

Yahoo!  I am in.  Lovely start, as always.  Enjoying the pictures.  I saw Wicked in NYC with my Dsis.  We both enjoyed it.  Have not been back in NYC in years.  Little one wants to go.  I have been keeping my eye on the Amtrack rates.  Maybe for spring break.  


Follow on.


----------



## Bethany10

I was just thinking about you! We've changed our plans and will be extending our stay in Orlando. I love reading your reports as you all venture out so much beyond the parks it gives me great ideas about where we might like to eat and other things to do while we're in town. 

Happy to read more about your adventures.


----------



## luvdisdogs

Yay!  LOVE LOVE LOVE your trip reports!  Looking forward to reading another one!


----------



## jcc0621

Can't wait to read about your trip.


----------



## Tink2Day

Yay, my favorite 'rambling reporter'!   You and Tom are two of my cyber favorites!  So sad for you that Kyle wasn't able to go....our children are our 'kids' for a lifetime I know mine are and my 90 year old Mom still refers to us in our (cough cough) 60's and one 70 as 'the kids'.
So nice for Tom that he was able to retire!   
Your NY pictures are wonderful!
Wow 300+ for both of you from NY to FL?  Sounds great to me.  It's around $400 for a round trip ticket from where I am to Orlando (can't go anywhere for less than 200+ from our airport in the middle of nowhere), don't even want to say what a flight to Europe costs, not to mention all of the plane changing etc..  Will be joining in for all of the adventures.


----------



## CoachZ

Following along. Love you trip reports & all the pictures.


----------



## buteraa

Oh I love your trip reports and I've been waiting for the new one!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I'm in for the read!!!_



Welcome my friend..........you made it first!!! Glad you’re here.........



pattyw said:


> I'm here, Carole! Been looking forward to this trip report!! You always give me new tips and ideas for our trips!



Welcome and thank you........although hope it’s not too dull this time as we really didn’t do too much......still, hope it’s worth reading.........



cocofifi said:


> Woo hoo! I'be been looking so forward to your trip report. Congratulations on Tom's retirement and your Anniversary. Hope you had a wonderful 50th. I'm all in with this trip report and can't wait to hear all about your 26 nights!



Yay!! Missed you posting........Thank you so much.......we did have a lot to celebrate this trip! 



Lynne G said:


> Yahoo!  I am in.  Lovely start, as always.  Enjoying the pictures.  I saw Wicked in NYC with my Dsis.  We both enjoyed it.  Have not been back in NYC in years.  Little one wants to go.  I have been keeping my eye on the Amtrack rates.  Maybe for spring break.
> Follow on.



Welcome Lynne........thank you......didn’t think we had taken a lot of pictures, but turned out we did......lol......yep Wicked is amazing......definitely the best show I’ve ever seen! Hope you and your daughter get to NY soon.......


----------



## schumigirl

Bethany10 said:


> I was just thinking about you! We've changed our plans and will be extending our stay in Orlando. I love reading your reports as you all venture out so much beyond the parks it gives me great ideas about where we might like to eat and other things to do while we're in town.
> 
> Happy to read more about your adventures.



Welcome Bethany10.........how lovely you’ve extended your plans and staying a bit longer.......always a good thing to stay longer.......hope you enjoy it........



luvdisdogs said:


> Yay!  LOVE LOVE LOVE your trip reports!  Looking forward to reading another one!



Lol......thank you!! That is so nice to read........I’ll get it done as quickly as I can........



jcc0621 said:


> Can't wait to read about your trip.





Tink2Day said:


> Yay, my favorite 'rambling reporter'!   You and Tom are two of my cyber favorites!  So sad for you that Kyle wasn't able to go....our children are our 'kids' for a lifetime I know mine are and my 90 year old Mom still refers to us in our (cough cough) 60's and one 70 as 'the kids'.
> So nice for Tom that he was able to retire!
> Your NY pictures are wonderful!
> Wow 300+ for both of you from NY to FL?  Sounds great to me.  It's around $400 for a round trip ticket from where I am to Orlando (can't go anywhere for less than 200+ from our airport in the middle of nowhere), don't even want to say what a flight to Europe costs, not to mention all of the plane changing etc..  Will be joining in for all of the adventures.



I love that......I should patent the rambling reporter title.........lol.......I can ramble and then some.......yep, I’m the youngest in my family and I’m still the baby to my mum.......will never change.......

Yes, we love him being retired........with flights we thought it was a fab price as in the UK decent carriers flight prices are high....so it was a bargain to us......I’m glad it’s not just me........

Nice to have you along for the ride.......hope you enjoy it........


----------



## schumigirl

CoachZ said:


> Following along. Love you trip reports & all the pictures.



Thank you so much.........Nice to see you reading along.......hope it’s kinda fun at times.........



buteraa said:


> Oh I love your trip reports and I've been waiting for the new one!



Thanks........nice to have you join along with us.......I really hope you enjoy it!


----------



## schumigirl

Had planned to start this morning, but computer is updating and it’s only at 18% and it’s been going an hour.......gonna be a wait!


----------



## tink1957

I'm here for what I know will be a wonderful adventure as usual...can't believe I missed this yesterday.

Hope your computer updates quickly


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I'm here for what I know will be a wonderful adventure as usual...can't believe I missed this yesterday.
> 
> Hope your computer updates quickly



Thanks Vicki.......glad you made it along........I have no clue with all these things and Tom asked when I last did an update.......

He took over and sorted whatever it was.........it`s working and updated.........now that's what all I wanted to hear........


----------



## J'aime Paris

I'm in!  I recently booked a spur of the moment trip to celebrate DD's bday.  We leave one week from today, staying at RPR!


----------



## I-4Bound

I love your trip reports! So glad to see a new one started


----------



## schumigirl

DAY BEFORE FLYING.......THURSDAY 7TH SEPTEMBER

So our travel to airport day was finally here. I had done most of the packing the night before if only to make sure it was all going to fit! We were going to be away for 26 nights and I had packed accordingly.......but of course, ended up not wearing half of the stuff. But, it was packed with last minutes going in last minute. 

We both slept poorly, as always...........and got up around 6 eventually. Tom somehow managed to get back to sleep at this point........ why is it you spend all night awake only to want to drop off right as you should be getting up! So I got ready and went downstairs and Kyle was up by this time. Previous 2 years we have waved him off as we drove off......today would be different and slightly easier.........he would be leaving for work and we would be waving from the window. I always dread this moment, but it has got easier since the first year we had to leave him behind. He has a job he loves and we knew he`d be fine, but of course we would miss him terribly. Such a long time when I`m used to seeing him every day. Tom was up by this time and I`d had a cup of tea while Kyle ate his breakfast........he`s such a fun kid, well not a kid but he`s still my boy........

He went to get his suit on and I tidied up trying to be cheerful but at the same time knowing we would hopefully have a wonderful trip. Eventually he came back down and as usual I felt the tears well up that had been bubbling under the surface all morning........he kept telling me he would be fine......he was going to be busy and had plenty to fill his time while we were gone and we should have the best time ever! You know when you hug someone and never want to let them go? That`s what I was like and eventually he said Mum, I`ve got to go to work........lol.......I let him go to hug his dad and with sounds of him telling us to enjoy ourselves he drove off the driveway to work. We would Skype of course.....regularly. 

Once he was actually gone I was better, we ate breakfast and then tidied up and did little things around. Made sure all the cases were as they should be and sorted hand luggage with hopefully everything we would need on the flight and any medications we needed. Didn`t take long at all and we were ready too early to leave really. Check in was 4pm, but we decided to just head off and instead of stopping for lunch somewhere, we would have lunch at the Radisson when we got there. So Tom packed cases and checked the house again........I left Kyle a cute message on his whiteboard for him...... then we set off around 9.15am.

It wasn't the nicest of days, raining and a bit miserable. Takes us around 3 hours to drive up to Manchester Airport. 

We did indeed arrive at 12.30 just in time for lunch I smiled.........trying to get parked is an absolute nightmare in this hotel. But we found a space and it was a decent one with only space for someone to park on one side of us. Tom always worries about the car. Some folks just swing their door open with no regard for other cars......we`ve had a few scratches that way in other cars........but, we were parked. Found a trolley and pushed the luggage into the hotel. Because we had a business room we checked in on 9th floor. So up we go and there`s no one there.......just a sign saying check in on the lobby level. OK. 

Back down and we get checked in easily. Our room is actually ready which we are surprised about. But we duly head back up and have a look. We were a little surprised as we had expected a slightly larger room being an upgrade.....but we thought the regular rooms were of as least similar size if not larger. But still nice and we did indeed have a view of the airport........always a bit geeky........






























Not the most glamourous view but we do enjoy seeing the planes coming and going........








But, it`s bright and clean the beds are incredibly comfortable.........if it wasn`t for excitement we would sleep like babies here........

Now, anyone who know me well, knows I like food!!! Yep, Tom says I`m permanently hungry.....it`s one of the reasons I`ll never be slim!! So I was now hungry as it was after 1pm........we always say our trip starts when we arrive at The Radisson.......so downstairs for food and a glass of wine. 

The bar is busy........it`s usually fairly quiet, but we manage to find a table and sit down. Guy came over and asked if we wanted menus and drinks......absolutely.........so he gave us some and said he`d be back..........we`re still waiting for him!! After 15 minutes Tom went to the bar and ordered 2 glasses of Chardonnay and asked if we could order food........customer service at it`s worst, she snippily said your waiter is coming back........Tom, being the nice one explained very patiently that we had waited long enough. She did indeed pour 2 glasses of Chardonnay and brought them over........we ordered a pizza to share and she said she would add fries as we had waited so long..........so we began to toast our trip and I tasted the wine.........now, I`m not an expert but I know wine and know what I like and I now when somethings isn't right.......I almost spat it out cartoon style.........Tom took a sip and said that's dreadful.......not the best start to our celebration.........but he duly took it back to the bar and our exasperated waitress sighed and was unexpectedly nice......she apologized and said that was the 2nd time that had happened. We very rarely over here order just glasses of wine, we prefer to have a fresh bottle so we know it`s fresh......we should have done that. Anyways she opened a fresh bottle of Pinot Grigio and that was ok so we toasted ourselves again......















By this time pizza was here. And it was very good.......so good we didn't take a picture.....we would get back into the habit of taking pictures of food before we touched it. But for today were so hungry.........actually we couldn't finish it.......but by that point our now friendly waitress had brought over 2 more glasses of wine complimentary for the trouble we had.......we of course told her there was no need, but it was nice of her. I would be asleep by 3pm at this rate as she had a good pour! 

We paid up and made sure she was tipped well, then headed back up to check out the Business Lounge.........during the day they have soft drinks, teas and coffee and beers.....think it was corona or Sol available to help yourself and little snacks with olives and strawberries coated in chocolate.......it was a nice lounge...........it also overlooks the airport and runways........













We decided we would have a coffee for Tom and I would have some coke........while Tom decided whether or not he had room for some olives and strawberries......






Of course the olives and strawberries win!!! 

We spend a couple of hours up here and just let that feeling of being on vacation hit us properly.......of course the wine helps too.....

Around 3.30 we go back to our room and get ready to take the luggage down to Twilight check in.....means we don't have to do it in the morning and we are all checked in for our flight........we are still checking for updates on the pilots strike as it`s still going ahead, but for now we are ever hopeful. So Tom had started chatting to a member of the management team and had asked how things were......he said his wife was a little disappointed in the room size and that it was  celebration trip. He immediately arranged for a bottle of champagne to be sent to our room later in the day.........nice. 

Meantime we had got our luggage and wandered down the skywalk to the Terminal. Only takes 5 minutes or so.........there`s only a few people in front of us to drop bags, so wont take us long. And sure enough we are done by 4.10. Back to the lounge. 

We sit back in the same seats and I have another coke and Tom has coffee. At 5pm the complimentary wine and strong liquor is put out along with snack items. We had been told it can be like a rugby scrum so we sat back and watched. We were still full with the pizza........and right on 5pm the place was busy......the strange thing I didn't know was, you helped yourself to alcohol and wine. Tom went up and poured us each a glass of chardonnay and we sat back and it was indeed a scrum. Every time some food was brought out it was like every man for themselves..........I have to say there was some chicken and shrimp at first almost tempura style......but soon it was little mini quiche and tartlet style food...........we did try a shrimp and it was rather nice. But certainly not something you could make a meal of. 

We sat beside a couple who were nice and we chatted for a couple of hours.......soon it was almost 9pm and we felt tired, I`d only had a few glasses of wine so between that and the early start I was ready for an early night. Got back to room and there was indeed a bottle of champagne on ice sat waiting for us........no way could we have drank it so Tom still had the car keys so he went down and popped it in the car to take home when we finally did make it back. He came back and we watched some tv and hoped we would sleep well for a change. We of course set every alarm we had and arranged an alarm call as usual. 

This is one of our favourite times........when everything is all in front of us........


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I'm in!  I recently booked a spur of the moment trip to celebrate DD's bday.  We leave one week from today, staying at RPR!



Yay......fabulous to see you......and fantastic you are booked up......hope your DD has a wonderful trip.......



I-4Bound said:


> I love your trip reports! So glad to see a new one started



Aww Thank you!!! Hope this one doesn't disappoint..........nice to have you along again........


----------



## schumigirl

FRIDAY SEPT 8TH...........TRAVEL DAY..........

Guess who didn't sleep.........yep, not even a little.........again we both decided at 2.30 we might as well get up and look out the window and I made us a cup of tea.........so we sat for an hour or so just chatting about our trip in front of us and how much we would hopefully enjoy it. We got back into bed much later and felt as if we never slept at all.

Although I`m sure we must have slept at some point.........not sure when though as we both saw every hour on the clock the whole night......but.......our travel day had finally arrived.

It was very early and we eventually noticed we hadn't received our alarm call from the hotel. I`m glad we weren't depending on it........but even though we were tired, I jumped in the shower and then found the rather lackluster hairdryer they have.......it works though. It was still dark outside but as always and since around 3am the airport buzzes with life.......so much going on all around it.

We had breakfast included in the Lounge with our room, but we chose not to take it. Having seen the offerings the night before we thought we`d prefer to buy our own at the airport......so we headed straight down to check out and hand our car keys over. The car is taken offsite for our entire stay. We have used this for many years and touch wood it`s always been fine.........so we head down to terminal to hopefully go straight through security.

Best laid plans again...........the place is mobbed. It is so busy they are using another entrance to security........we go straight to the machine and buy the fast track.......can`t remember how much it was, but it was worth it.......we wander into the fast track queue and past many disgruntled passengers in the really long non fast track queue and are through in 5 minutes. This is always a scrum before the scanners..........trying to get trays, do we have to take shoes off, laptops out, watches off or not. Today we don't have to and for the first time I don't get buzzed going through the scanner........Tom however does get buzzed for an extra search......but again, it`s only a few minutes and we are through.....time for food.

We head into the duty free area to be again met by swarms of sales staff selling every kind of perfume and make up you can think of........I do plan to buy something but we head straight to our usual breakfast place. It always amazes me how busy airports are.....every day bringing a new flock of travelers......sometimes look and wonder what their story is........everyone has one.

We arrive and see its again busy......but a window seat appears just as we do.....so we ask if we can get it.......of course she says......so we again, get a nice view of all the planes passing.......yep, definitely a geek!

This is where we see the weather is awful......just the type of day we love to leave in.........








We have a look at the menu and Tom opts for the cooked breakfast of bacon, sausages, eggs and toast........I think I opted for toast with marmalade.......I had pancakes last year and they were huge........













This is such a relaxing way to start the day..........we enjoy the food and then order some more tea........America, we only drink coffee.........so we enjoy our last pot of proper tea.

We then head back to duty free where I pick up a bottle of Jimmy Choo Blossom and some make up from Estee Lauder........and then we go visit the bathroom and before we know it our gate is on the screens. We are usually down as far as you can go and seem to walk for miles just to get to our plane, and today was no different. No complaints though as we were just glad the strike had not affected our flights. Selfish? Probably.......but I knew we were so ready for this trip.

We used to always fly with Virgin Atlantic, but last few year we have flown with Thomas Cook. Short haul I wouldn't, but their long haul flights have been excellent and times are slightly better........so we were looking forward to this again. This plane didn't have a Premium cabin and we didn't manage to get exit rows on the way out but the leg room we had been told was excellent in the seats we had..........she was right!

We were first on the plane as we were in row 4.........and seats were comfortable........that's always something.......one thing I did notice was the lack of little children all clutching Mickey Louse or some other Disney orientated toy.......this was going to a much quieter flight. When I had flown previously to New York, all 3 times the flights had few or no children on them..........I don't dislike kids, but sometimes on a plane...........I`ll leave it a that.......

So, we took off on time and the take off always terrifies me........I try to enjoy it, but I`m always convinced it`ll never get off the ground......and this time I did feel......he could be going a little faster......expert that I am of course I was wrong.......take off was smooth and we sucked on fruity hard candy to save the ears blocking up. Always works..........

The drinks service is almost immediate.........and this year Tom wasn't driving when we got to the other side......so he ordered a couple of beers and I had my usual two little bottles of wine......would keep that for when the food came around.........and a pepsi for now.....














The flight is seven and a half hours to NY, so quite a bit shorter than the Orlando journey.........but they still feed you the same amount of times.....so before long the food appeared. It is usually quite good going out and today was no different........we both opted for the beef in red wine......it was actually very nice and the little dumpling looked awful but was surprisingly light.......cheese and crackers followed by a chocolate cake that I didn't eat.......think someone else might have devoured that ...........







So for plane food it was decent.

We soon got restless and began wandering around and standing up........we did have decent leg room....not sure you can see from these pictures........but for standard economy seats they were decent......Tom is 6 foot tall and he thought they were fine.



















We set our watches for American time after we are fed........and all of a sudden the seat belt sign comes on.......now I don't mind turbulence.....even bad turbulence as I understand it.......unlike take off which just doesn't equate with me at all......but folks are getting jittery as it is quite bad. We usually have it on the road home, very rarely have it bad on the way out.

But it`s soon over and we settle down for what`s left of the flight. I did manage to sleep for around an hour, which my sore neck can attest to.......then they brought round afternoon tea which I declined as did Tom. Didn't look great........

Then it was time to land. I had chosen this side of the plane so Tom could see the city as we flew past it, I had come in this way on every other flight to NYC I had been on.........best laid plans again..........we came in and saw nothing..........so I was laughing at my promises he would see it clearly if it was decent weather..........always next time. Landing was excellent........and soon we were heading to our gate.....which ironically was the furthest away from immigration and security you could get.

We headed down to the line and were sent to an automated machine........we got a black cross on ours so then had to proceed to another queue to see an officer, and the queue was long. Very long. We must have been there an hour which was frustrating as we had landed right on time at 1pm NY time. That was now 6pm to our bodies. The office we got refused to speak to everyone in front of us and proceeded to tap everything he wanted us to do......we had watched  but he had a twinkle in his eye.......It must be me as I did make him smile........and we got through to proceed to luggage pick up.

By the time we got through all the luggage had been removed from the carousel and was all piled up neatly in lines.......ideal. So we got our cases and headed out to get a cab into the city. We had thought of getting the guy we had used to take us out to Long Island, but decided to give Tom the full NYC cab driver experience..........so we got in the non existant line and the operator gave us our receipt and told us to hang on to it and did we know it was a set fee....we thanked him and said yes we did..........

So we set off on the cab drive from hell......but we got there..........with Tom asking me why wasn't it warmer??? Oh dear 

NYC coming up............


----------



## tink1957

Woohoo...you're on the way...seems like you've lost weight to me and are looking good 

I am also hungry all the time so I can relate.  I gained 10 lbs on our 11 day trip 

I can't wait to hear about NYC


----------



## disneyAndi14

I love your reports, wow you all have a long trip ahead of you as of this page lol! Glad the flight was okay and no strike issues for you. I am excited to hear about your trip! I love NYC and Wicked as well!


----------



## jcc0621

Glad you have made it safely to NYC.


----------



## saskdw

Along for the ride.....


----------



## Bethany10

tink1957 said:


> seems like you've lost weight to me and are looking good



I was just thinking the same thing. Looks like you're off to a great start.


----------



## Charade67

I’m lurking and reading.


----------



## Raeven

schumigirl said:


> So a very warm welcome to anyone who takes the time to read my sometimes ramblings of a trip report from our recent stay in the beautiful USA! New readers and folks who know us definitely welcome and hope you enjoy it.........



Following along!  Happy birthday/anniversary/Tom's retirement!



schumigirl said:


> That was $302 for both of us. We thought this was a bargain but apparently not according to a relative.....lol.......well, we were happy with it



I guess it's not the best price, but it isn't too bad.



schumigirl said:


> I knew I wanted to see Wicked again. This would be my 5th time with 3 in NYC and 1 in London. Tom likes the Wizard of Oz too and again, my enthusiasm for the show was catching and he caught the bug and was so looking forward to seeing it.



I LOVE Wicked too! I've seen it 4 times! 3 times at a local theater, and once in NYC.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Woohoo...you're on the way...seems like you've lost weight to me and are looking good
> 
> I am also hungry all the time so I can relate.  I gained 10 lbs on our 11 day trip
> 
> I can't wait to hear about NYC



Maybe lost just a little ........although I certainly gained quite a bit back in by the end of the month.......lol.......thanks for the compliment I’ll take it.......

But it’ll come off again and so will your 10lb........food is so good though!!! NYC is so much fun and I’m sure we only tipped the iceberg again..........




disneyAndi14 said:


> I love your reports, wow you all have a long trip ahead of you as of this page lol! Glad the flight was okay and no strike issues for you. I am excited to hear about your trip! I love NYC and Wicked as well!



Welcome alone.......nice to see you on here........yep, big relief that the strike didn’t affect many people....I think every flight took off, some may have been delayed but they got to where they were going which I was glad about. 

Nice to hear you love Wicked too........so many fans of a fabulous show.........hope you enjoy reading.......





jcc0621 said:


> Glad you have made it safely to NYC.



Thanks......it was a fabulous trip, albeit a little twist in the tale........




saskdw said:


> Along for the ride.....





Glad to see ya! Hope I don’t disappoint and you enjoy reading along...........


----------



## schumigirl

Bethany10 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. Looks like you're off to a great start.



Thanks!! And yep, always a good start to the trip.......love our time at the airport hotel before we fly.......gets us more in the vacation mood........



Charade67 said:


> I’m lurking and reading.



Glad to have you along Charade........hope it’s a good one and you enjoy it..........



Raeven said:


> Following along!  Happy birthday/anniversary/Tom's retirement!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's not the best price, but it isn't too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Wicked too! I've seen it 4 times! 3 times at a local theater, and once in NYC.



Welcome Raeven............Thanks.....it was a nice few things to celebrate........I don’t think I could ever get fed up seeing Wicked........Tom thought I might not want to see it again this year.......I was like.....are you kidding.....I’d see it every month if I could! Amazing show...........

Nice to see you.........


----------



## schumigirl

To explain Tom was asking why it was cold when we arrived.........it wasn't actually cold. It was warmish......not Orlando warm though. When we decided to go he asked what kind of temps we could expect. I had asked my aunt and she said oh you`ll be warm....no need for jackets usually.......so I duly told Tom it would be really warm. And so far it didn't look good.

But, we got in the death cab (think Phoebe from Friends getting Ross to the airport) and made the journey into the city for the first time for Tom. I had done this route so knew when to start looking for the iconic variety of tall buildings in the City you can see from so far. It took slightly less than an hour as the driver was definitely someone who considered himself invincible and seemed not to see the other hundreds of vehicles on the road.....most with drivers who all had the same condition as our driver! So it was an eventful journey which thankfully was relatively uneventful. A few scares along the way but no bumps or lumps.

As the city came into view I could see Tom slightly mesmerized. It really is one of the most impressive cities in the world, instantly recognizable and truly iconic with buildings like The Empire State, Chrysler and of course the new One World Trade. I never made it to NYC before the twin towers came down and it`s something I`ll always regret never seeing.

But, as we came closer Tom became more enthralled with our drivers driving.......anyone who has driven or been driven in this city knows how terrifying it can be. Those guys take no prisoners. He had asked us in basic English where our hotel was and as we got closer he began driving while checking his ipad.....now that was scary........but eventually.......we arrived at our hotel. There is a fancy entrance and there is a side entrance which is more suitable for folks with luggage.......and of course he dropped us at the scenic entrance where we had to cross the road. Thankfully there are crossings everywhere.







At this point we were bright as buttons.........any tiredness we might have felt on the flight or cab ride immediately disappeared as we stepped out of the cab and into the hustle and bustle of NYC. This street wasn't overly busy with crowds as we were on Madison, but you could still hear and fee you were in the heart of one of the biggest and most bustling cities in the World.

We paid or cab driver with the set fee plus tip which was $70 or so and crossed over to what was going to be our home for the next 5 nights.......

It looked beautiful......but as we were hauling two suitcases and hand luggage we just wanted to be rid of them and walk freely........

Stepping in was lovely. It really does have an impressive set of steps, of course not ideal for luggage.......




















We liked it. A lot.

As we entered at the top of the stairs a gentleman called for me to stop.......I thought oh heck what have I done.......this man in a black suit, ear piece and yes he did look like a retired CIA agent........came up the steps to help with my case.....Tom had just gone on in front slightly........I was so grateful and he was so polite and friendly despite the slightly formal look........his name we would later was Maurice and he was head of security for the hotel and a thoroughly lovely man. Tom at this point turned and thought what`s she done now.....lol.......we thanked him for his help and he explained people often come in that way despite the other door being more convenient...........

So as we admired our setting we walked through to check in........It is not the largest check in area but beautifully done





(not my picture.....credit Google)

We only waited a few minutes when a young lady who`s name I forget checked us in..........she immediately acknowledged our celebrations and said she would arrange for something to be sent to our room maybe tomorrow evening.......I thanked her for her kindness and knew we would love it here.

She told us our room wasn't quite ready and could we maybe go and sit in the lounge area for maybe an hour till the room was probably ready. Told her that was no problem........so we headed over to the first bar area we saw when we entered.........we hoped it was ok to go in with luggage but it was fine. The rather dapper waiter welcomed us by name which stunned us. How on earth did he know our name.........he just smiled and said we could sit anywhere.......now we did like this........we both ordered a glass of Chardonnay and sat back in the comfortable seats in a beautiful lounge.



















It really was a nice lounge, very warm feeling while we were sat........our waiter brought over some little snacks that we did nibble on and were very nice......we were enjoying just chilling and taking in our environment and we certainly enjoyed our wine. he came over to check if we wanted another and we said no thank you. We didn't want to have a lot as tiredness mixed with time difference mixed with wine wouldn't be the best mix........so we said could we have the check and we go see if our room was ready. He said the check had been taken care of which astounded us........and he then told us he had been informed our room was indeed ready. We were a little surprised by this but I think check in had called and said to take of the check for us and they would let him know when the room was ready. How lovely. We did make sure he was tipped what he should be of course.

So, back to check in where indeed our room was ready and we could go up.

The elevators themselves were gorgeous.......I don't think I took a picture, but nice. And plenty of them for the size of the hotel........we had booked a corner room so knew we would be well away from elevators which I don't like........but we were glad we had booked this room..........








































I had found the iron.........

The room was beautiful and had the freshest, cleanest smell I have ever noticed going into any hotel room........it felt immaculately clean and pristine......not a drop of dust anywhere.....bedding was so soft and it was like sleeping on clouds.........but the view we loved.........


























Being so close to the Rockefeller Centre was nice...........








The bathroom was probably needing a little update if I`m honest......but it was clean and the products were lovely.......and were certainly replenished in abundance. Although I do have to ask......why do they put bathroom scales in hotel bathrooms!!!! So unnecessary.........and unkind too!!














We decided there and then this hotel was worth the cost.

I called my aunt as I said I would call to check she was doing well enough for us to visit tomorrow.......she was doing great. I was so happy to hear that......I would have hated to be so close and not see them. We told her what train we would be on and we would have to get off a stop or two early as the LIRR was undergoing work that weekend still........it had been a massive project and most was done. But of course the weekend we were visiting would have to be the time that route was being disrupted. It was a very short call and even though I never worry what things cost did wonder what the call  would cost......lol......

So we got unpacked for what we thought we would need for our NY part of the trip and left the rest in the case...........

Now it was time to head out and find something to eat before our visit to the Iconic Rockefeller Centre.


----------



## Raeven

schumigirl said:


> Welcome Raeven............Thanks.....it was a nice few things to celebrate........I don’t think I could ever get fed up seeing Wicked........Tom thought I might not want to see it again this year.......I was like.....are you kidding.....I’d see it every month if I could! Amazing show...........
> 
> Nice to see you.........



I couldn’t either! There was a survey that I got once from Universal about them putting in new entertainment and one of the options was for a theater and a year round Wicked show...I always hoped that would happen then I’d see it every vacation too


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> I couldn’t either! There was a survey that I got once from Universal about them putting in new entertainment and one of the options was for a theater and a year round Wicked show...I always hoped that would happen then I’d see it every vacation too



I remember that survey.........yep, that would be amazing!!! I`d be there too......


----------



## tortilla24

Love your reports! It's been over a year since I moved to NYC and I'm still loving it! So happy to see your NYC portion included in this report.


----------



## cocofifi

The trip report is off to an awesome start, as always! I totally get missing your boy. My son is off to college. He's only two hours away and we see him often, but still hard to say goodbye for extended periods of time. What a bummer for your first glass of vacation vino to be a dud! But, glad the bartender rectified it with the Pinot Grigio. I'm so happy you were pleased with your NYC hotel with a warm welcome and nice furnishings. That looks like such a spacious room for NYC. I'll have to keep this one in mind as my daughter has been asking to return. Looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## jcc0621

Was that St. Patrick's Outside  your window?  Beautiful view.


----------



## pattyw

Love Tom's expression with his glass of wine!  Beautiful hotel!  NYC cabs are more terrifying than any theme park ride I can think of!


----------



## disneyAndi14

The view is just gorgeous from your room, makes me miss NYC, it has been awhile since I have been. What a lovely start to your trip!


----------



## Lynne G

Beautiful hotel and yep, we have crazy city cab drivers too.  And yeah, my local railroad decided to start construction on the first Sunday of October.  Lucky I have a nice DBro that gave me a lift.  

Glad you got into NYC and settled in without much issue.  Nice of the hotel to cover the charge of wines.


----------



## quandrea

Excellent start. After Orlando, New York is my favourite destination. We leave Monday for Orlando, but head to New York in December to enjoy the Christmas festivities. Looking forward to reading.


----------



## JaxDad

All caught up and following along!


----------



## Bethany10

This is totally random, but the scale in the bathroom thing. My mom has heart issues and has to weigh herself every day as a sudden gain in weight can mean she's retaining fluid which can be dangerous. Perhaps they're in there for people who need to weigh themselves for health reasons? Or the numerous travelers who need to weigh their luggage- too many NY souvenirs to drag home.


----------



## ShyMiss

Wahoo! So excited to read your trip report. (As I mentioned previously, your last trip report helped tip the scales in favor of booking a Universal Orlando trip.) This is perfect timing for me, because we will be visiting next month; this trip report adds to the pre-vacation excitement. You both have such a positive outlook on life; it's hard not to smile while reading.   Looking forward to the rest.


----------



## schumigirl

tortilla24 said:


> Love your reports! It's been over a year since I moved to NYC and I'm still loving it! So happy to see your NYC portion included in this report.



Yay!!! Lovely to see you......has it really been a year!! I`m so glad to see you`re enjoying the move and all NY has to offer.....oh I had to include NY as it`s so fabulous!! Hope you like it.........it`s the ultimate in touristy.......lol



cocofifi said:


> The trip report is off to an awesome start, as always! I totally get missing your boy. My son is off to college. He's only two hours away and we see him often, but still hard to say goodbye for extended periods of time. What a bummer for your first glass of vacation vino to be a dud! But, glad the bartender rectified it with the Pinot Grigio. I'm so happy you were pleased with your NYC hotel with a warm welcome and nice furnishings. That looks like such a spacious room for NYC. I'll have to keep this one in mind as my daughter has been asking to return. Looking forward to the next installment.



Oh that is hard! 2 hours is still a way off when every day life has to go on as normal. I`m lucky he still lives at home really........seems more common over here than in the States for some reason, but I like it!! The room was so spacious.....whole hotel was lovely, I`d definitely recommend anyone to stay there.



jcc0621 said:


> Was that St. Patrick's Outside  your window?  Beautiful view.



Yes, it`s the back of St Patrick`s actually.......the front entrance is on 5th Ave. But the room we booked is classed as Cathedral View King corner room.......we loved it.......


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Love Tom's expression with his glass of wine!  Beautiful hotel!  NYC cabs are more terrifying than any theme park ride I can think of!



We do love our wine!!! lol........yep, NYC cab drivers are a breed unto themselves.......big sigh of relief to get out every time........



disneyAndi14 said:


> The view is just gorgeous from your room, makes me miss NYC, it has been awhile since I have been. What a lovely start to your trip!



Thanks we did love the view especially at night.......you need to get back if you haven't gone for a while, such an amazing city..........



Lynne G said:


> Beautiful hotel and yep, we have crazy city cab drivers too.  And yeah, my local railroad decided to start construction on the first Sunday of October.  Lucky I have a nice DBro that gave me a lift.
> 
> Glad you got into NYC and settled in without much issue.  Nice of the hotel to cover the charge of wines.



Yes it was lovely of them to cover our drinks, nice touch!!!



Bethany10 said:


> This is totally random, but the scale in the bathroom thing. My mom has heart issues and has to weigh herself every day as a sudden gain in weight can mean she's retaining fluid which can be dangerous. Perhaps they're in there for people who need to weigh themselves for health reasons? Or the numerous travelers who need to weigh their luggage- too many NY souvenirs to drag home.



Not sure the reason why, just not what I want to be reminded of on vacation....... They do have luggage scales that can be brought to your room on request....we did take advantage of that!!! 



ShyMiss said:


> Wahoo! So excited to read your trip report. (As I mentioned previously, your last trip report helped tip the scales in favor of booking a Universal Orlando trip.) This is perfect timing for me, because we will be visiting next month; this trip report adds to the pre-vacation excitement. You both have such a positive outlook on life; it's hard not to smile while reading.   Looking forward to the rest.



You visit next month!!! How fabulous.........I truly hope you have the best time, and hope you come back and tell us what a fabulous time you had..............yep, we try and have a positive outlook all the time......doesn't pay to dwell........not easy at times though.......and Thank you for the lovely comments and hope you enjoy reading along..........


----------



## schumigirl

*One of the reasons Tom wasn't sure he would love NY was the perceived crowds.......I think he thought every street would be a mirror image of Times Square, total bedlam and he wouldn't enjoy being jostled everywhere........truth is the streets are nothing like that generally......yes, there are areas that are heaving especially Times Sq area at night........now that is busy beyond belief at times. 

But, we stepped out after Maurice asking if we needed any helps or maps......nice of him and Tom told him I knew the city well. Well, I knew the places we were going well enough. Stepping out was lovely........I loved the buzz and the sounds of the city sprawled out ahead of us.....I just wasn't sure at this point what Tom would think.

We headed down 51st street towards Times Square where he had wanted to eat at Juniors.......I had raved about this place so much on my previous trips that he really wanted to eat there........as we wandered down I showed him different things like the water displays mum and I had taken pictures. I also showed him The Magnolia Bakery from Sex and the City......he had no clue.......lol.......we liked this little area......
*

















*Had to stop on the way past The Rockefeller centre and showed him where the Christmas tree goes every year......as a Home Alone 2 fan this was a must.......
*























*We could have spent ages wandering around but we were getting hungry.........so we sauntered on and Tom got his first view of Times Square........and by a miracle he actually liked it.......even the loud brashness of it all........and it was noisy.......the cabs were honking, sirens were going and every person seemed to be yelling at someone.......gotta love it........

We did kind of stumble through it as we were starving by now and had no clue what time our body clock was on.......but we went round to Juniors and got seated straight away......funnily enough the same table mum and I had eaten on last year. I knew the menu was huge, and Tom had been studying it at home for months........but still had no idea what we wanted.......I knew everything was good which made the choice even harder........we ordered cokes to strat with and sat with this huge menu......
*












*Finally we decided on an open turkey sandwich for me, it came with gravy and cranberry sauce which I adore......Tom torn between Brisket or Pastrami decided firmly on both.........not an easy decision..........and oh my........I should have remembered the portion sizes......they put Cheesecake Factory to shame......
*


















*It was delicious. Beyond delicious.......but the turkey alone would have fed 4 people easy, didn't touch the mash or the bread but I did enjoy the gravy, cranberry sauce and turkey. Tom made a good dent in the sandwiches but the second one he ate mostly meat.......but so tasty........she did ask if we wanted dessert with a smile as she saw we were done.........but was very tasty.......and cheap at around $50. Not a bad first nights dinner.........

We paid and left and headed back to Times Sq for a few picture opportunities.........
*

























*I do like the vibe around here.....although the topless painted girls just seem a little off........the grubby characters are bad enough, but this just seems unnecessary.......but heyho.......each to their own......everyone just seems to be having fun though. No one looks miserable and I like it.

Yes, there are homeless around and it`s never pretty. Never, ever felt threatened or unsafe here.......quite the opposite actually......But generally speaking most of the city is lovely to be in and we were going to enjoy it. 

We sat and watched the world go by for a while on the very uncomfortable seats splattered around Times Square........then headed back to Rockefeller Centre.

When we had booked the tickets, you could book a time. So I chose just before sunset so we could se the city change form daylight to dusk to dark......it was a risk booking for tonight as we may have been too tired, but for now we felt great........just walking in the city was enough to keep the adrenalin going for us right now.......but Rockefeller is only a few minutes walk from Times Sq so we were back in no time at all.........I do love this area...........actually I say that a lot!!!!
*





*Not quite sure where I had been in this next picture?
*

























*The building itself is stunning. Inside especially.......the architecture is fascinating and so beautifully done......we spend a lot of time admiring the actual building......our time for going up is a little bit away so we wander downstairs and check out what little there is to see. A few shops and couple of places to eat including Ben and Jerry`s.......so we share a tub of ice cream as we seem to have found a little room........

They are doing a refurb down here, so trying to find the bathroom wasn't easy.......I went to where they were last year only to find them closed......and the only other ones open were waaayyyyy over the other side.......and I`d had two large cokes and an ice cream, so we walked quickly and found them where thankfully there wasn't a queue............always good to see no queue..........

No we were heading up to the elevator to take us to the top. And I don't like heights.


cont in next post.........
*


----------



## schumigirl

*For some reason I didn`t take any pictures of the elevator at areas before and after.......I think I may have been getting quite tired though....but it`s a fabulous elevator and feels fast. It is busy though and you do get crammed in a little......I find this quite difficult but you`ve just gotta do it to get up there........

I had been up there twice already with my niece and my mum, so knew the views. But this would be Tom`s first high view of the city and so wanted him to love it......and he did........excluding the yellow crane of course.........*


















*It was already starting to twinkle around the city when we got up, so it didn't take long before you could see the city come alive at night with lights of gold all around........it was busy and I have to say I didn't feel as scared up here as I did on the ESB........I just didn't look down, or go too close to the edge......except when Tom said he wanted some pictures of me not looking scared.......lol......








Here we got a picture of our hotel from above.........






*

*We really just ambled around taking pictures of anything really......the view towards ESB as it got darker got busier in that area.....once someone got a place they didn't move.......*

*
























*


*At this point I began to feel a little tired, as in really tired......if I could have fallen asleep on the stone I would. Every year we always seem to hit that wall where time difference really kicks in mixed with the amount of hours we have been awake.......and we still had to walk back to the hotel...........so I told Tom I needed to go. I felt bad as we had only been up there maybe an hour or so.......but he said he had done enough too......he was ready to go. I probably shouldn't have booked it for our first night but as always so much to fit in everywhere.........so we headed down and began to walk back to our hotel...........

Of course the area outside is beautiful..........lights all twinking and it was a warm evening and so pleasant to walk around in..........*

*



















We felt not too bad as we walked back and thought we might even stop into the lounge and have a coffee.......it`s such a pretty hotel and again, especially at night it really is beautiful..........we took a couple of pictures before exhaustion really took over



















*

*We then admitted defeat. It was late, well late for us.......must have been 10.30pm which is really 3.30am the next day for us......awake for around 25 hours at that point.......we thought we were doing ok!!! But upstairs and the walk to our room seemed long, which it really wasn't.......

Opened the door and indeed we had been left a gift...........*











* 

It was lovely...........even though I don't like chocolate cake, it wasn't overly chocolatey and I did enjoy a little of it.......the champagne we kept for another night...........there was also a lovely personal card which was just beautiful and a lovely touch.

I always love how cosy rooms look at night, and this one was no different.........and the view was spectacular......*






*However the camera didn't much like the glare......so wont post a whole lot of blurry images........

We showered and pottered around for a little bit and finally climbed into the softest, comfiest bed ever......and it was huge........we could both sprawl out and not disturb each other.......or not......

The blinds were full blackout and we could barely hear a sound from the street way below........and I think we never even wished one another a good night......we were both asleep before we shut our eyes. 


Tomorrow was Long Island and back to the city at night........*


----------



## tink1957

Sounds like great start to your NYC adventures...but you did look a little scared in that pic next to the edge or you may have just been tired.

You're racking up on the free champagne and that cake looks delicious as did your meal at Junior's...can you tell I haven't had breakfast yet?


----------



## jcc0621

schumigirl said:


> he had no clue



I would have had no clue either



schumigirl said:


> where the Christmas tree goes every year





If you want to see crowds...go during Christmas time  times 10.  Lines to get into department stores and lines to see their outdoor displays.  It is awesome but you need to have a lot of patience.  We went last year and we waited in line for 45 minutes to get into the Lego store!


----------



## Charade67

You are a braver person than I. When I went to the top of the Rock I couldn’t get anywhere near the windows. I stayed as close to the wall as I could. 

Was “Van Gogh’s Ear” still on display outside? I think it was near Rockefeller Center. You couldn’t miss it if it was still there.


----------



## Toy Story Fan

I absolutely love your trip reports! When we were planning our vacation to Universal a year and a half ago, I read all your reports. I felt like I knew where everything was and everything to do. When we arrived, it all looked familiar to me. We are headed back to Royal Pacific next month, can't wait! 
We are booked on a Trans Atlantic Disney Cruise next September leaving from Dover, UK to New York. I just booked our NY hotel last week. It looks like the hotel you stayed at is just down the road. I'm so excited to read about your time in NY, we have never been and seems a bit overwhelming. We have decided to hire a private tour company to show us all the major sites. I don't think I could navigate on my own like you. 
Thank you for writing very detailed, interesting reports! I am eagerly waiting for the rest!


----------



## Owlpost23

What a wonderful treat to find a new Schumigirl trip report! Looking forward to the next installment!


----------



## Robo56

Great start to a celebration trip. Always look forward to your trip reports. So nice to see your smiling faces. You are both very photogenic.

Looking forward to more.


----------



## Cara

I love your trip reports! And you both have the most wonderful smiles! I can tell you enjoy your time together!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Sounds like great start to your NYC adventures...but you did look a little scared in that pic next to the edge or you may have just been tired.
> 
> You're racking up on the free champagne and that cake looks delicious as did your meal at Junior's...can you tell I haven't had breakfast yet?



LOL........I was petrified......you should see the pictures I won`t post!!!! Tom has a very short window to take a picture I don't look horrified or scared.......food was fabulous.......and yes.....we do like our fizz!!! 



jcc0621 said:


> I would have had no clue either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see crowds...go during Christmas time  times 10.  Lines to get into department stores and lines to see their outdoor displays.  It is awesome but you need to have a lot of patience.  We went last year and we waited in line for 45 minutes to get into the Lego store!



Yep, cant imagine going there at Christmas.......ever!!! Too cold for me but the crowds look terrifying......



Charade67 said:


> You are a braver person than I. When I went to the top of the Rock I couldn’t get anywhere near the windows. I stayed as close to the wall as I could.
> 
> Was “Van Gogh’s Ear” still on display outside? I think it was near Rockefeller Center. You couldn’t miss it if it was still there.



It was gone. I have pictures of it from our previous trip so I did see it.......I thought it was a funny shaped bathtub first time I saw it.......albeit a rather large one.........A NY cop told me what it was when I was chatting to him.......


----------



## schumigirl

Toy Story Fan said:


> I absolutely love your trip reports! When we were planning our vacation to Universal a year and a half ago, I read all your reports. I felt like I knew where everything was and everything to do. When we arrived, it all looked familiar to me. We are headed back to Royal Pacific next month, can't wait!
> We are booked on a Trans Atlantic Disney Cruise next September leaving from Dover, UK to New York. I just booked our NY hotel last week. It looks like the hotel you stayed at is just down the road. I'm so excited to read about your time in NY, we have never been and seems a bit overwhelming. We have decided to hire a private tour company to show us all the major sites. I don't think I could navigate on my own like you.
> Thank you for writing very detailed, interesting reports! I am eagerly waiting for the rest!



Thank you so much!!! That means a whole lot........sounds like a fantastic trip you have coming up......Tom wants to do that route in a cruise to NY one day......Oh NYC is the easiest place in the world to navigate.......you would be just fine, honest.......even the first time I went, we got around so easily....the grid system makes it simple for me who could get lost with satnav instructions!!!! 
Hope you enjoy reading, the next day is fairly quiet as we are in LI but then next few days we get around the city........



Owlpost23 said:


> What a wonderful treat to find a new Schumigirl trip report! Looking forward to the next installment!



Yay.......welcome back........next installment coming up soon......nice to see you.......



Robo56 said:


> Great start to a celebration trip. Always look forward to your trip reports. So nice to see your smiling faces. You are both very photogenic.
> 
> Looking forward to more.



Welcome Robo........I`ll take the compliment but you`re too kind.........truly hope you enjoy reading along too........



Cara said:


> I love your trip reports! And you both have the most wonderful smiles! I can tell you enjoy your time together!



Welcome Cara.........and thank you too!!!! I do like a compliment.....lol......we do enjoy each others company so much......which is a good thing the amount of time we spend together!!! Hope you enjoy the rest........


----------



## schumigirl

*SATURDAY 9TH SEPTEMBER.........*

*I can say I have officially slept on the world`s comfiest bed!! It truly was the best nights sleep I`d had for years......of course being practically unconscious before I got into bed may have helped too. Tom woke a few times, got some water and I truly never heard him move.....you are usually aware of your husband moving around but not last night........although.......I felt exhausted......I think a good sleep can make you feel worse some times for a few hours......but nothing a good shower and maybe some make up would help!! *

*Today we were going out to visit my aunt, two cousins and their families for the day.......well, for some of the day. We had gotten so close over the last 4 years since mum and I had started visiting and had been 3 times. I had such a connection with them and especially my aunt who is so unlike my mum......we always joke she is more like me than my mum is..........so many similarities, likes and dislikes and a trait of having our mouth move before our brain engages at times and being a little too honest at times........or so Tom says......lol.......but we were looking forward to it.*

*I opened the blinds which spanned the whole window, and were fairly heavy.....but my early morning view was lovely.......it is weird having to look so far up to see some sunlight.........*






*We put the tv on as we were of course following the famous IRMA and wondering if it was going to affect us any and of course watching the effects so far. It wasn't nice to watch. But we had to get ready.........shower was fabulous.......and the shower gel and hair products were lovely......my hair was so soft and shiny........Tom said he didn't notice any difference in his hair...... The hairdryer was a very good standard and dried my hair quickly......actually I have very fine hair but just a lot of it.......Tom`s takes seconds to dry........

We spend a few minutes admiring the view and noticing how quiet it was as it was Saturday.....still busyish on the streets, but nothing like a workday I would imagine when it would be full of NYers scrambling and pacing their way to various offices and establishments. But, now we were both hungry.......we had thought this morning we would eat in the hotel breakfast restaurant The Villard. It looked very nice.

We were met by not the friendliest lady in the world, now I`m never intimidated by snootyish staff.......I get a little imperious if anyone tries to make me feel awkward.......and I did feel the head waiter was also this way. We all have an alter ego and mine was out in full this morning......I hate people who think they are above anyone else.......but, we were seated at a table and I felt it was way in the back so requested a better table.......he was obviously not used to being questioned but as expected it was no problem. He asked where we would prefer and Tom chose the table. 







It was a very elaborate and extremely ornate design, but had a warm feeling.........we waited a few seconds and our water waiter appeared, we requested still. Then the juice waiter appeared......we declined. He seemed surprised we didn't want juice.......wasn't quite sure why till later.......then came the breakfast menu and we ordered coffee for two........Tom decided after much decision making to have eggs, breakfast potatoes and mushroom with toast.......I opted for the breakfast pastry basket. 














*
*Coffee was lovely. And the breakfast arrived and it was decidedly underwhelming........but nice enough*












*I`m being fussy here.........but it wasn't great........and at almost $100 I didn't think it was worth it.......I don`t care what things cost.....if we want it and enjoy it, it`s worth it.......I don't penny pinch and really thought this would be nice.......we did notice the water was $12 a glass......seriously......even by my spendthrift attitude this was not worth it.........and now we know why the juice guy was disappointed we didn't have juice!! So we paid up and left feeling a little disappointed in the breakfast........I was worried I`d be starving by 10am!!! 

We went back up to our room as I had a bag full of chocolate to take to the family....they adore the chocolate we bring every year.....so although our cases were jam packed this time, I knew I had to bring some.....we did ok actually. 

I did like the elevator and staircase area........













So came back down and we went outside and boy was I in trouble.........it was decidedly cool!!!! Like, really cool enough to have a jacket on......and we were dressed for Orlando!!! Oops........well, I`ll say it was fresh........the sun was glimpsing through the tall buildings but still quite high up.......so we decided to walk down towards Macy`s down 5th Ave so Tom could see that area......it wouldn't be open yet, but we could give him an idea of the area. We were getting the LIRR from Penn St around 10.10am. 
As we walked I was getting cold too, but didn't want to draw attention to that fact.....Tom had no cap on so his head was getting cool.......but soon enough the sun would start to warm us a little. Thank goodness.*




























*We were still really early so I suggested we head to what is Tom`s favourite building........The Flatiron. Since he was a little boy and saw this for the first time it had fascinated him how it came about....the designers had a tiny piece of land and he was intrigued to how the build came about. That`s the engineer in him coming out........so he had to go see that. We set off walking and unfortunately walking into the coolish breeze........oh dear......but it was still early and I knew it would warm up. Just right now Tom was cold. 

It`s not far.....and that`s what I love about Manahttan........everything is so close together.....yes, you can walk for miles, but that part I didn`t mind....Tom is not a fan of just walking........he`s definitely a car person and would walk for miles once he is somewhere like the beach or parks, but would prefer to drive there. Hmm. 

This was his first view..............
*





*As with so many areas in Manhattan you have little park areas settled around......this one is Madison Square Park.......lovely little haven to pass some time....we didn't go in today but it is pretty and has benches all around to wile away some time with a drink. 
*














*We soon head for what is the sunnier side of the street.......and in the sun it is lovely......you can already feel the heat build despite it only being around 9am
*


















*Of course he has to touch the building he has admired for so many years. He thinks he was around 7 when he first saw an image of it on tv and it truly fascinated him.......always nice to finally to get to see something you like. 

We spend a little time here just admiring the morning sun come up and enjoy some heat (thankfully) then as we still have some time before the train I ask if he wants to see the ground floor of the ESB. We planned to do that Monday but we could go in and have a look. So we headed back up 5th Ave and walked till we got to 34th St and the most iconic building in NYC.......well for me anyways. 

We walked up, takes 5-10 mins max if you walk slow, and although we were in shade it was decidedly warmer now, so a happy husband.....bless him he never complains.......we go in and although Tom has seem my pictures there`s something special walking in a place like this for the first time........and this was no exception....
*

















*Short visit, but I was so glad he had seen the inside of such a beautiful building......the staff were as always lovely and asked if we had decided not to go up.....we explained we had tickets and were coming Monday sometime.....he said he`d look forward to seeing us.......nice man. So we turned around and headed down towards Penn ST which was a few minutes walk away. 

With a little stop to take a picture of course.........my cousin who lives in Jersey, the Island off the UK not American Jersey....... had actually flown in with his wife for one night to watch Depeche Mode in concert who were playing there Sat 9th.........we had never gone to see anything at Madsion Sq Garden but would have liked to.*






*So our picture taking on hold for a while we ventured down in to the Subway.......something else I wasn't sure what Tom would make of it......I think the fact it was a Saturday helped, yes it was busy, but not heavingly so that mum and I had experienced coming and going back to LI........I explained to him when the platform appeared on the board there is usually a mad rush..........but today wasn't as bad, we didn't have to wait long when the platform appeared and we headed down for our journey out. 

The LIRR is nothing flash. But it`s clean and feels really safe........I still have the image of it from 70`s movies and tv shows......but the reality today is different. We get seated and I am enjoying not having to carry any luggage. We pass the time and Tom watches the changes scenery all the way out. We usually go to Ronkonkoma, but with the work we have to get off at Farmingdale and my cousins husband is meeting us there........then this guy tells us we have to get off at another station and get bussed to Ronkonkoma.......that's not in my plans!!!! I speak to the other conductor and tell him we had been told to get off at Farmingdale.....he tells us no it`s fine........so we sit back down but I worry the other guy was right. We don't have a phone so couldn't call my cousin if there had been a change.....but it was fine.......I did laugh when we got to what was the last stop and the driver announced if you wanted anywhere else you should have listened......lol.......

Got off and my cousins husband had parked over the other side........so we went through the underpass and by the time we got there, they had moved to the original side........so we ran back and met up.........laughing of course at both going to the wrong side. 

It`s always comfortable meeting up....even though we don't see them from one year to another and I only met this guy a few years ago, but we hug and I introduce him to Tom and they are like old friends instantly.......then to my delight my aunt gets out the car....I hadn't seen her........I was so happy to see she looked so well despite the treatment she is going though........

We drive out to Oakdale chatting non stop......so much to share.......it is so nice to be there again. I adore Long Island and love the area they live in.......we get to my cousins house and before long everyone else is there. It`s such a fun afternoon......chatting and eating bbq food........and best of all........it`s hot.....and we are sat under a huge sun umberella.........love it. And they were thrilled with the chocolate.......

Everyone got on so well and we laughed the afternoon away. I wont post any pictures of them but they did have a load of cards and a special cake for me........
*






*It really was fun and such a nice day all around......my aunt whispered to me she adored Tom and so did everyone else......even my cousins 16 year old daughter who is at the age everyone is annoying.......lol.......I knew they would. But soon it was time to go......I wished it could have been longer, but with only 5 days we were so limited. It was tough saying goodbye to everyone especially my aunt. Not knowing when I would see her again. But, cousin and her husband took us back to the station in time for the train back into the city........

We get back and decide to take a cab from Penn St to the hotel...........just for time wise really......we have diner plans with friends from Dubai who are in the city........so back to the room to get changed and meet them at Bill`s Bar and Burgers on 51st at the Rockefeller Centre........it was just central for both of us............so we walked down 51st st and it really was just a few minutes walk.

We arrive and are seated immediately.......we don't see them so we keep an eye out for them and order a cocktail. They are a nice couple, but she can be a lot of work if she`s not in the right frame of mind......but we hoped for a good evening........
*












*They arrive just after that and we do have a nice evening. Again I wont post pictures of them. But food was ok here, nothing spectacular but it was cheap and cheerful.....our waiter also looked eerily like Tom Cruise.......when he was in Top Gun.......and I think he knew it too......he didn't just smile.....he flashed a real gleam.......but he was nice enough.........

We all ordered burgers and I had sweet potato fries and Tom had coleslaw.......all nice but nothing special.......
*











*I think I had the pulled pork burger....cant remember what Tom had but wouldn`t go back there again. We did share a cheesecake.....again just ok......
*





*We chatted for quite a while and had another cocktail, but before long I began to flag a little........so we said our goodbyes again and we set off for the short walk back to the most comfy bed in the world.........although as always.......the walk freshened us up a little........

This is the front of St Patrick`s Cathedral with the 5th Ave main entrance. Our hotel is the building behind. 
*





*We get into the hotel and we decide to have a cocktail in the lounge before going to bed......it`s only around 11pm and we have a new, albeit short burst of life.........the lounge is nice and very friendly and somewhere you can easily pass away an evening or two.......I think the cocktail I had was a Ruby Kiss or similar.....and our little triple bowl of snacks.......nice........
*






*We sit for maybe half an hour or so before the wall hits us again......thankfully we don't have far to go this time. We pay our check and head up to bed and again are truly exhausted. 


Tomorrow.....Central Park and a little bit more.........
*


----------



## JaxDad

Great report! You did many of the same things I did with my kids in NYC in 2016. 

I hope this isn't rude, but I thought it was kind of funny how well Tom's shirt matched the tablecloth in Bill's!

And I'm also an engineer and find the Flatiron fascinating.


----------



## Owlpost23

The cost of that skimpy breakfast is appalling! I would have been mad,too.


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Great report! You did many of the same things I did with my kids in NYC in 2016.
> 
> I hope this isn't rude, but I thought it was kind of funny how well Tom's shirt matched the tablecloth in Bill's!
> 
> And I'm also an engineer and find the Flatiron fascinating.



lol.....not rude at all......we said exactly the same thing......it wasn't as similar in the flesh, but yep pretty close. We did call it his tablecloth shirt from that night on......yes it`s an amazing building. Have to sat that the architecture in that city is second to none.......so many variances of design.......love it.



Owlpost23 said:


> The cost of that skimpy breakfast is appalling! I would have been mad,too.



Yep, we ate elsewhere after that, but did let management know our experience. Coffee was lovely.......lol.......


----------



## jcc0621

Prices in NYC in general for a lot of thing are ridiculous.  Sounds like you had a great time with your family.


----------



## schumigirl

*SUNDAY 10TH SEPTEMBER........*

*We slept like babies again, we both woke up around 3am and thought we might be awake for a few hours, but next thing we knew it was around 6.30. Now Tom wanted to go back to sleep, but I was in NYC and this was our first full day so it was C`mon......up!! So I first opened the blinds again then sent Kyle a Skype message to say we would be around 40 minutes then we`d be ready to chat........he wasn't in....but I knew he`d check the Skype as soon as he was in and would see it........*

*So I went for the longest shower and finally appeared out to see Tom had indeed dropped back off again........but woke him up with the hairdryer going......he kinda grumbled for 10 seconds then realized where he was and he was in the shower before I could blink.....and strangely asked what I was putting on.....he never asks this normally so I told him something comfortable.........*

*Sure enough after we were dressed I heard the Skype ring and there was Kyle........although it had only been a few days I was so glad to see him......Tom was worried at this point that I was going to miss him too much and be sad.....but no it was fine. We chatted for around 30 minutes and then he said he had somewhere to be later so we said our goodbyes and we headed out for food....never far from my mind........*

*We walked to 7th Avenue and headed up towards Central Park keeping an eye out for the type of deli that Tom could sit at the counter and eat good food, and it was so warm today thank goodness........we had passed a few places and one looked interesting till we saw it was Vegan........yuk.......we scuttled past that quickly and soon found The Astro Diner.......looked busy which is a good sign but we could get seated at the counter.......this was exactly what he wanted........coffee straight away while we decided what to eat......all around us were muffins, pound cake, pastries and seeing everyone`s plates everything looked good......so we had a decision on our hands......finally I decided on pancakes with bacon and Tom went for eggs, sunny side up of course, bacon, potatoes and toast......
*



















*We were happy bunnies again.........this breakfast was so good and so cheap, I think we were around $35 all in with tip.......and we were so full!!! We actually wanted to go and lay down for half an hour before going walking..........but onward we went......

I was desperate to show Tom Central Park and we were literally only a block or so away at this point........but another place he was keen to visit was The Plaza Hotel.......another building so associated with NYC in so many movies........so we decided to first stop off and get some pictures there. We had planned to eat here on Tuesday before Wicked, but they changed the menu and there wasn't anything we were overly keen to have so we changed our ideas there.....but we still wanted to visit the lobby and look around.  Inside the lobby you are allowed to take pictures in the main entrance area and not in the check in area any more........mum and I did a few years ago and thought we were going to be scolded by a snooty Bellman........but....not this time. When we did go inside we were greeted by a smiling security man who we asked if we could take pictures and he told us where we could and couldn't and was so nice about it......very different from bellman from 2 years ago.........I can understand it of course....and now the check in area is blocked off slightly.......
*


















*Now I wished we had kept our reservation as it really is stunning inside.........but.....another box ticked.......we left to go back outside.......
*












*We crossed over and walked down a little to the entrance to the Park. I knew the route I wanted to take him......the scene where Brenda Fricker stands in Home Alone 2 was one of the places I wanted to start......it was so funny really.......it`s surreal at times when you finally get to see all the places you watched as a child on TV and wondered if you`d ever get to see them.......but we were loving every second as always..........

Tom was very taken with the park as soon as we stepped in.....so much so his first words were he wanted to come back.........it was so peaceful although there was a race for life type race going on that day.....but they had a set route and it was only The Mall area that was busier......but so beautiful.......
*




































*I could see Tom visibly relaxing today.....although he had enjoyed it so far, it had still seemed a little planned.......going out to LI, meeting friends last night......it was still a schedule......so today we had no one to please but ourselves......of course the warmth and sunshine helped too......he had quite a stressful year with one thing and another, so he really did need to wind down a little after the pressures of his position, and this was exactly what he needed.  

As always we get chatting to people and offer to take pictures or someone asks us if we would like ours taken......most people I find are genuinely nice and it`s always nice to be thought of as kind too........one couple stopped and asked if we wanted a picture together.....well of course we did........
*





*This guy ended up taking about 10 pictures of us, his wife eventually groaned he wasn't a photographer but laughed he wanted to be.......we took 2 of them and went our own ways......we were loving this so far.......relaxing didn't even begin to describe it. At that point someone said Woody Allen was sitting on one of the benches.......I didn't bother looking as I`m not a fan. 
*

















*I managed to grab a picture of my husband before he took the camera from me and said he`d posed enough for the day........had this man just met me ...we had a looooong trip in front of us with many pictures to be taken.......lol, I would manage a few more.........but we continued to amble around this gorgeous park wishing this could be our regular Sunday morning walk..........we were soon close the The Mall, again somewhere we had seen in so many tv shows and films growing up.......
*






*Always surprised to see Rabbie Burns statue in Central Park.......he was from not far where from where we were born.........
*













*We loved this. We headed down towards the Bethesda Fountain,, famous not only for being in Home Alone 2, but so beautiful..........the architecture again is stunning and I promised myself I`d look up the history of the fountain. Something I`ve yet to do..........the couple behind had just got married and were having a load of pictures taken.......a couple of times we tried not to get in their pictures, but the assistant said it was fine...they wanted the park as it was that day......with everyone that was there being normal.......I should add the bathrooms here are a real eye opener.......basic isn't the word, but if you need to go......you need to go. At least they were clean....ish.
*





















































*We really could have sat here all day.....it was warm, very sunny and people were so lovely.......everyone chats to you......people who say New Yorkers are unfriendly should spend time with us. We never met one rude or unfriendly person the whole time we were there.......As we sat a lady who was there with her family said we looked so happy we must be newlyweds......awww......we told her it was our 25th wedding anniversary, she congratulated us and said it was wonderful to see a young couple so happy.......not sure about the young bit, but she was in her late 80`s maybe, so we were young to her. We waved goodbye to her and her family then after having a brief chat and told them how lucky they were to have this on their doorstep.........nice family. Then we headed out only stopping for a fruit cup and some water in the boathouse café before exiting the park.........it was just the other side of the little lake, so a few minutes walk......
*


















*So we exited the park and walked back up towards the Plaza.......Central Park was a real favourite place to visit on the whole trip......it is a real haven away from everything that is brash about the city, but that makes it so much fun too. We hadn't made nay plans for where we would eat, we thought we would eat when we were hungry and lets face it, you are never going to starve in NYC. We decided we would eat lunch in the food court downstairs in the Plaza, there were a few food choices down there.  Tom said maybe we could pop into Trump Tower and see that on the way back down and maybe somewhere else...........



Cont in next post.......
*


----------



## schumigirl

jcc0621 said:


> Prices in NYC in general for a lot of thing are ridiculous.  Sounds like you had a great time with your family.



We really didn't find prices bad at all in the City........never have done. But this was one thing we really wouldn't do again......as I said we will pay whatever something costs if we want it, but this wasn't worth half the price.......

And thanks yes, we did have a truly fabulous albeit short time with family


----------



## soniam

I have been waiting to read your report. I was thinking you might be visiting during Irma. Happy belated birthday and anniversary The trip sounds great so far. We have only visited New York City once, but we loved it. That hotel looks beautiful. The architecture in that area is just amazing. Love the quip about parking the car at the airport. That totally sounds like us. We like to get what we call the low percentage spot, on the end next to the passenger side of the other car Neither of my cars, one being 17 years old now, have door dings. DH's car has one or two; he's not always as patient or OCD about it as I am. Your trip has got me to thinking that maybe we should go to NY for our 20th anniversary in April. We have a Southern Caribbean cruise out of San Juan PR already booked, but we aren't sure when things will be OK in PR. Looking forward to reading more about your trip.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Better late than never, I'm here @schumigirl and loving your report! I share your love of NYC!

Can't wait as the rest of your TR unfolds!


----------



## Lynne G

Enjoying the pictures.  Beautiful pictures of the buildings and park.  Eek, the first breakfast does sound expensive.  Yeah, our downtown would be close to that price at the nicest places.  

Oh, and the gas price at the gas place you suggested was great.  Only 3 more cents a gallon then I had paid at home before leaving.  And it was very convenient too.  Thank you.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> I have been waiting to read your report. I was thinking you might be visiting during Irma. Happy belated birthday and anniversary The trip sounds great so far. We have only visited New York City once, but we loved it. That hotel looks beautiful. The architecture in that area is just amazing. Love the quip about parking the car at the airport. That totally sounds like us. We like to get what we call the low percentage spot, on the end next to the passenger side of the other car Neither of my cars, one being 17 years old now, have door dings. DH's car has one or two; he's not always as patient or OCD about it as I am. Your trip has got me to thinking that maybe we should go to NY for our 20th anniversary in April. We have a Southern Caribbean cruise out of San Juan PR already booked, but we aren't sure when things will be OK in PR. Looking forward to reading more about your trip.



Thank You very much...I still feel as if I`m celebrating even now reliving it.........Oh NY would be fabulous for your 20th anniversary......go for it!! Hope things work out ok for your cruise, yes doesn't look great down there at all.........

Hope you do enjoy reading along.........



PoohIsHome said:


> Better late than never, I'm here @schumigirl and loving your report! I share your love of NYC!
> 
> Can't wait as the rest of your TR unfolds!



Yay.......glad you`re enjoying it.....and there definitely are a few of us NYC fans on here........



Lynne G said:


> Enjoying the pictures.  Beautiful pictures of the buildings and park.  Eek, the first breakfast does sound expensive.  Yeah, our downtown would be close to that price at the nicest places.
> 
> Oh, and the gas price at the gas place you suggested was great.  Only 3 more cents a gallon then I had paid at home before leaving.  And it was very convenient too.  Thank you.



Glad it was ok Lynne.....I have no idea what was a good gas price and what wasn't but we always fill up there as yes, it`s convenient.........the strange thing is we didn't mind the cost of the breakfast at all......we knew that's what it was going to be, it just wasn't worth it.........

Glad you`re enjoying reading too.........


----------



## keishashadow

Yea, another trippee from Carole!  Know it's a daunting process, especially when you'll soon be packing for another trip 

Nice to see Tom & you (incredible shrinking woman you are, hair color suits you too)

All i can say is you have a distinct eye for making any subject matter look great.  Not NYC's biggest fan but I almost want to go back & make sure

Were the pics with 'our' camera or the good one?  Very crisp.  Finding every time i try to post a pic here I'm getting message it's too big???  Just shots taken on iphone, odd.  Are you parking them first on smugmug?


----------



## schumigirl

*SUNDAY 10TH.......CONT.........

I was thirsty now, so despite having some Snapple........oh forgot to mention.........how much do I love the Strawberry and Kiwi Snapple........I could drink it all day and night too.........we get a couple of flavours occasionally over here, and recently noticed it in a few places......but not as regular as over there........so I had some whenever I saw it.........so, we decided to go into The Plaza and have what was to become known as Prosecco Time..........it was maybe 11am, maybe just after..........but hey, it`s 5 o clock somewhere..........

I had never been down to The Food Court in the Plaza to eat, but I knew there were many nice options......we weren't hungry in the slightest, but for now we just wanted something sparkling and wet to sip for a while.......so downstairs and we wandered around......so many choices......pizza, sushi, cheesecake, sandwiches, Ramen place, pasta and then there were the dessert places.......so much choice......but we saw somewhere that had sparkly and we went and sat down and ordered two glasses........nice to see a fresh bottle opened.....I hadn't thought about that when we ordered......but fresh it was.........and rather nice too......*













*I have to say it was refreshing.........and the place was so busy for being so early.......we thought we might be a little too early for prosecco, but we weren't alone I was glad to say.........we did have another glass each.......well the bottle was open so why not.........it was nice again to just sit and watch some of the world pass us by.........

The food court was nice and we thought we might go to Trump Tower and have a look in a few stores then come back for something to eat in a couple of hours.........plenty of choice........*



















*Tom kept looking at his watch and I wondered what he was doing.........but being so used to clock watching it becomes second nature I think to some people......but back to the sunshine and we walked the short walk to Trump Tower. We had gone in there in 2016 before he became President and could just walk in........now we had to walk past some serious armoury and then have my bag go through the scanner and so on.......little different.......but it is a beautiful building inside.........mum had been a little unsure of going in last time.....I told her it was ok, but she wanted to go back outside so we didn't get a real look around........I thought I had more pictures but maybe it was last time..........one of the CIA agents asked us if we were going to have drink in the bar......I said maybe not as I`d just had 2 prosecco`s.........he laughed and said he was spending the day with us.......we told him......come along.......lol.......*












*We left there and now Tom said why don't we visit Tiffany today.......I had planned to visit tomorrow.......but hey ho......I was looking for a bracelet and a new ring for my right hand.......I had the double twist ring for a long time so thought I`d get a new one.......always love Tiffany as you are greeted warmly whatever way you are dressed and today I wasn't dressed at all......leggings and flats......but always have to pose outside my favourite store in NYC........*












*Nice welcome from the guy on the door.........and we head up to our usual third floor where the bracelets and trinkets are......it`s usually fairly busy as it`s the kind of normal priced stuff is kept........and today is no different. It`s busy. The lady who works the elevator asks where we are all going and yes, we are all going to the third floor.........we get off and I head to where I know the bracelets are........now, I know what I like usually.....and today was no different.....I spy the bracelet I want and immediately we are spoken to by a lovely young lady who will help us buy it........I tell her I`m also looking for a ring.......I tell her I like silver so she takes us over to sit down and shows us some around the $500.........then Tom says to her actually I want to buy a different type of ring........I look at him strangely.......he says something I don't quite catch and the next thing she`s on the phone........she comes back and says she'll take us down to the second floor where our personal shopper will be able to help!! Turns out Tom had planned to buy me a diamond Platinum ring for my birthday and wanted it to be a surprise.......well, it really was.......

So down to the second floor we go, I had never gone to the second floor before.......it is so peaceful and tranquil down there.........Tony greets us with a warm welcome........he takes us over to sit down and chats about what type of rings I like and what I don't like, he really got to know my likes and dislikes.....he shows us some pictures in a beautifully bound book and tells me to tell him if there`s ones I like or don't like......meanwhile we were served champagne......really nice champagne........and tiny little cakes shaped like Tiffany boxes......now I liked this........this was very nice......

Tony was so nice and did indeed bring a selection of rings that were to my taste......he chose well.........I tried on several and funnily enough the first one was the smallest and I thought I`d go for that........there was a larger row of diamonds that I liked but it didn't feel right on my hand.....so finally, and after some more champagne.......I chose the right ring for me.....it felt right on my hand..........

This pic was taken on another day when I actually opened it on my birthday.............it`s a Chanel set design and I loved it..........have to say I did tear up a little as I just didn't expect this for my birthday......I had said the NY trip was for both anniversary and birthday......but of course my wonderful husband had other ideas.........*







*It was slightly large for even my chubby fingers.......so Tony told us we could come back around 5pm and it would be fixed to the right size as they did it on the property.......ideal for us.........so Tom paid and even looked happy to do so.......he thanked us and asked if we`d like some more champagne......but to be honest......I thought I`d better not.......already had one or two and it was only around 1.30pm!! So we told him we`d be back later to pick it up and thanked him for his help.......they are just so nice in there, it really is a joy to shop in any of their stores. 

I was so happy........I thanked Tom for the lovely gift, he said no problem but lets get some food.........lol.......always food!! So we headed back to The Plaza and wandered around to see what we felt like.......sushi looked good. I have to say the staff weren't the friendliest but the sushi looked fresh and so good......so we sat at a kind of bar area around the food.........I cant remember what we ordered but we both ordered different things......just in case usually me doesn`t  like mine and we have to swap.......lol........*













*They were both lovely, and just enough as we planned to eat dinner later somewhere nice......we hadn't decided where yet.......but didn't think that would be a problem in NYC finding somewhere........we sat for a little while and had some cokes with lunch.....though we were tempted by some sparkly......we didn't partake then and there.......

We walked back down to the hotel which wasn't that far down between 50th and 51st street and Tiffany sits on 5th and 57th street.......so not far at all and drop the bracelet off.....we wanted to put it in the  safe........as it was a birthday gift I wanted to keep it to open on my birthday come Wednesday.......maybe silly, but it would be nice to open it again..........it`s a nice walk back down and we are in no rush to do anything......we walk back into the hotel and chat to Maurice, our favourite security guy........he asks what we`ve been up to and our plans.....just a nice guy........

We get into our room and Tom opens the safe and puts the bracelet in.........

I pick up my ipad to see if Kyle has messaged us on Skype........and he has. I feel that expression in my mind.....calm before the storm........*

*I should go back first and explain we never bring our phone with us, so I had left my phone with Kyle as it has everyone`s number on it.......just in case......and meant he could keep an eye on any texts I might miss. So he could also see what emails I was getting........I will say  I always want to do a warts and all trip report and I don't mind relaying the negative things that happened too, so apologies if it drags on a little........

This message simply had a sad face emoticon and "check your emails.....JetBlue flight cancelled" Well, I was dumbstruck. We had thought we would be lucky as we hadn't heard anything so far........my heart sank and and I called out to Tom who was in the bathroom.........what were we going to do.......I opened my email and saw yes indeed it had been cancelled, with a message we could reschedule free of charge or call them.........so I went into control mode and went online........nothing was available and it was showing $700 to change the flights when I did find one.....now I was panicking........it wasn't the cost that mattered so much, we would pay whatever it was........it was purely how on earth were we gong to get to Orlando. No way was I going to call JetBlue from a hotel room phone.......so despite feeling sick to my stomach and Tom reassuring me it would be fine we had to do something.

The strange thing was today had started off so well, we had been having a wonderful day and so happy, then the bad news.......we kinda smiled and said the whole year had been an identical replica of today......something good and then something rather not........but, we would deal with it........

I had the idea of going down to the Concierge desk and asking them for help........that`s what they deal with all the time I imagine........Tom agreed it was the thing to do.......so down we trundled with me fighting the desire to burst into tears we made it to the desk.......there were 3 people working and I remember thinking I hope we get the middle guy.......and we did. As soon as he saw me he instantly said Ma`am I will help you whatever it is........well that was me gone.......bless him, he got me a hanky and we began to tell him the whole sorry tale.......he looked at the email and immediately called the number.......he was on hold for 40 minutes waiting in line, all the time reassuring us he would fix it for us.......can you imagine the cost of that call from the room!!!! So he eventually spoke to someone and very long story short he got us booked on flights for Friday 15th at 9.30pm. We were so relieved.....and so grateful!!! The other guy to the side several times jumped in with unhelpful comments which I certainly didn't appreciate.......I was right to have hoped this guy would speak first to us........he printed off copies of the confirmation and made sure we had the emails........by this time I was crying with relief......so we were sorted with flights....and we couldn't thank this man enough.......his name was Vinmore and he was true star for us. Tom was constantly trying to reassure me to it would be fine......


At this point Vinmore mentioned checking if we could stay in the Palace for the extra two nights.......and as it was UN week, they were fully booked as was most other good hotels in NYC, wasn't it just typical...........so, before I could start panicking again, Vinmore immediately said he would find us a hotel for the extra two nights........he asked if we had any preference......we just said clean and safe..........so he went through the list of what was available......as he went through the list he himself excluded some saying he wouldn't send anyone to them........eventually he came up with a Marriott right by the Trade Centre......we would take it.......so he again booked it for us and gave us the email copy for us to have........we would have preferred to stay there, but we would make the best of it.........by now I felt so much happier and relieved.......we gave this guy a really good tip as he had really gone above and beyond for us and we were truly grateful. Now we headed back up to our room where we skyped Kyle a message saying all sorted would update next time we chatted........

I then emailed our very good friend at RPR to let him know what was happening and we wouldn't be arriving till Friday. So we knew that would be ok there thankfully.....he again reassured us it was absolutely fine and not to worry about anything. 

We then had to freshen up and go pick up my ring........it was getting near closing time as they close at 6pm on a Sunday......so we walked rather quickly down and made it in plenty of time.........although all we spoke of all the way was the whole debacle and how bad we felt for worrying about to days lost in Orlando when folks were living through such devastation. But, that's what happens at times......you still have to deal with things as they come up regardless how unseemly it might be to complain. 

But we went in and Tony was waiting for us with the ring to try.........it fitted perfectly.........and was beautiful........we thanked him again for his help in the purchase and how he had helped make it an even nicer experience. So we left and headed back down to the hotel to recharge and get ready for dinner.....wherever that may be. 

And a picture before they went in the safe.......although then Tom said, why dnt you wear the bracelet tonight......I think he thought I needed a little cheering up......and I really didn't by now, but I wore it anyway.........*






*Tom asked where we were going to eat tonight.........by now it was around 6.30pm and we were indeed hungry........so I went online to check the address of DelFriscos Steakhouse.........it was indeed not far from us. I went to opentable and booked one for us around 8pm. Just in case it was busy.......

So into the shower and we were both ready in no time at all.......we were still reeling a little if I`m honest.......the best laid plans and all that......but we had to just roll along with it all........and after all we had an extra two days in NYC.......how bad could that be.......

Dressed and make up on we left the hotel again to take the short walk to the restaurant. I had seen one of these in Orlando and we had meant to go, so hopefully this would be a good one.........

We walked in and saw that we really needn't have booked, but it could have been the opposite........we were taken to a table near the back of the restaurant that meant we had a nice view of the place.......it was quite dark though........romantic I suppose would better describe it......but it was dark......

The menu was nice and I knew we would enjoy it.......our waitress was lovely and asked if we wanted to speak to someone about ordering wine, I told her I didn`t need to speak to anyone I knew what wine we would order........so we had some water while she ordered the wine........we kinda sat back and sighed at this point........it had been a heck of a day.......fabulous, then stressful........and we could laugh about it now......

But we were hungry........so I ordered Shrimp Cocktail and Tom went for the crab cakes.......something he doesn't usually order, but he thought he would get them for a change.........and by now our wine was here, so we were definitely ready for a stiff chardonnay!!!*



















*They were delicious!!! Really delicious........we shared both between us and I think I may have gotten slightly more.......lol........we then ordered our entrees.......I ordered my usual 12oz filet medium rare......and Tom ordered 14oz NY strip.......she said they wouldn't be too long, we told her we were in no rush.....she asked if we were celebrating anything and Tom told her about the birthday anniversary........she congratulated us and said she was glad we had chosen them to have our meal........of course it wasn`t the actual date today and told her so, but she said the trip was still celebrating so that was ok.......







When the steaks arrived we were asked to cut into them to check they were to our liking......of course they were........we had opted to just have fries and a small jalapeno potato dish tonight for a change...........*



















*Amazing!! They really were gorgeous.......well cooked and tasty.......we did say they weren't the best steaks we`d ever had, but they were pretty darn good......and the sides were lovely too........we had enjoyed it. 

At that point the manager appeared with two glasses of prosecco as a way to wish us a happy anniversary and happy birthday........well, we hadn't expected that.......how lovely.......we had enjoyed a lot of sparkly and wine today.........but what a nice touch......we appreciated that........and at that point our waitress asked about dessert.......we don't usually as we never have room for it, but we had seen coconut cake on the menu.......we love that.....so we ordered one to share and thank goodness we did as it was huge......and a nice touch was added too......*








*We thoroughly enjoyed as much of it as we could........it was lush!!!! And when we saw the check she had comped it as a birthday treat........now that was nice too.......we made sure she had an excellent tip too. We do always tip well, but for extra service we really do tip extra well.

They also took our home address, she explained they like to send out thank you cards for eating with them........so I did. And sure enough when we got back home there was a hand written card thanking us for choosing them to spend a celebratory dinner with. Nice touch again. 

So we paid the check and by now we were shattered.......we didn't stop anywhere tonight for cocktails or any pictures as were just wanting to fall into our lovely bed...........we were at the hotel in less than 10 minutes and in bed not much longer after that. 

It had been quite a day........although I did take a minute to say thank you to Tom for buying me such a lovely piece of jewelry and for being a wonderful husband........he did say of course I deserved it.......and I of course agreed........


Tomorrow we hit the city........*


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Yea, another trippee from Carole!  Know it's a daunting process, especially when you'll soon be packing for another trip
> 
> Nice to see Tom & you (incredible shrinking woman you are, hair color suits you too)
> 
> All i can say is you have a distinct eye for making any subject matter look great.  Not NYC's biggest fan but I almost want to go back & make sure
> 
> Were the pics with 'our' camera or the good one?  Very crisp.  Finding every time i try to post a pic here I'm getting message it's too big???  Just shots taken on iphone, odd.  Are you parking them first on smugmug?



Welcome Janet.......nice to see you too.........and thanks on the compliments......I`ll always take them......although come the end of the trip....different story.......lol.......

Yep, we love NY but can see the negatives too...but you should go back.......I`ll be your guide if you like.......

Pictures were a mix of "our" camera and Tom fancy one.......cannot for the life of me remember which camera was used when........yes, I load them on smugmug first.....really easy, you can choose the size you want then.......but anything more technical than that and I`m useless.......

Hope you enjoy reading..........


----------



## macraven

I Your reports!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I Your reports!



Awwww shucks.......thanks......glad you enjoy them.........


----------



## Lori74

So glad to see this year's trip! I have been looking forward to it. I love your pictures and hearing your perspective on things. One of these days we'll get to NY. It looks so wonderful. I'm sure your son would've loved that chocolate cake! I can't wait to hear how the rest of the trip went. I love hearing about the restaurants you try. I'm going to try to take my husband to Teak next year while we're down. Thank you for all the work you put into these reports! You and your family are lovely.


----------



## keishashadow

Will put that NYC trip on the bucket list.  Now, if only there would be a direct flight from PIT I could seriously consider it lol.  

Wow, talk about a day full o highs & lows!  You rolled well with it, good show (always wanted to say that btw).

Ring is absolutely divine!  Love that style of setting too, easy to wear.  As if Tom needed to up his game.  That main is raising the husband bar.  So nice to see a couple still romantic long into their marriage.

That concierge was certainly old school, most do little more than sell entertainment tickets & make dinner reservations these days & a lackluster performance at that.  Looks the Plaza is still living up to it's stellar reputation.

Had to be scary thinking of the logistics involved to work it all out.  Nice to read you scrambled to make it happen & didn't let it ruin your trip.  Hooray


----------



## cocofifi

Your ring is so beautiful! What a sweet, romantic gesture. I'm so sorry your lovely day hit a snag. I was glad to hear you had a sympathetic, helpful concierge and that you were able to recover with such a nice dinner. Gorgeous pics, too.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Tiffany's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My favorite too!
Love, love, love your new additions, especially the ring.  How romantic of Tom!


----------



## jcc0621

OMG!  I would have been completely panicking about the flight being cancelled 

Beautiful ring.  That hubby of yours is definitely a keeper


----------



## macraven

_Does Tom have a brother.....

Jk_


----------



## JaxDad

macraven said:


> _Does Tom have a brother.....
> 
> Jk_



Does Carole have a sister...


----------



## macraven

Lol


----------



## tink1957

Love the ring and the best thing I can say is you and Tom deserve each other...I love you guys  such a great couple.

Glad you were able to get everything sorted out and thank goodness you got the best concierge.

Looking forward to hearing about how you spent the bonus days in NY.


----------



## macraven

_So true 

You can never have enough bling


What you showed is gorgeous!_


----------



## Dynamoliz

What an eventful day. Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## PoohIsHome

So glad the concierge was able to help you get everything sorted so easily! How nerve wracking!

What a sweetheart Tom was to surprise you! Your ring is just beautiful!


----------



## pattyw

Your ring is gorgeous!!  You are truly a wonderful ambassador for NYC.  I've been there, but I don't like big cities and really never have the urge to visit again- until this TR!


----------



## schumigirl

Lori74 said:


> So glad to see this year's trip! I have been looking forward to it. I love your pictures and hearing your perspective on things. One of these days we'll get to NY. It looks so wonderful. I'm sure your son would've loved that chocolate cake! I can't wait to hear how the rest of the trip went. I love hearing about the restaurants you try. I'm going to try to take my husband to Teak next year while we're down. Thank you for all the work you put into these reports! You and your family are lovely.



What a lovely thing to say. Thank you........oh yes Kyle would have loved that cake.......it wouldn't have lasted overnight......and it stayed fresh for a couple of days.......I hope you make it to NY, it really is an amazing city and I`m not keen on cities generally, but there`s something about it that just makes you love it......and you have to go to Teak......fabulous burgers.......nice to have you reading along.......



keishashadow said:


> Will put that NYC trip on the bucket list.  Now, if only there would be a direct flight from PIT I could seriously consider it lol.
> 
> Wow, talk about a day full o highs & lows!  You rolled well with it, good show (always wanted to say that btw).
> 
> Ring is absolutely divine!  Love that style of setting too, easy to wear.  As if Tom needed to up his game.  That main is raising the husband bar.  So nice to see a couple still romantic long into their marriage.
> 
> That concierge was certainly old school, most do little more than sell entertainment tickets & make dinner reservations these days & a lackluster performance at that.  Looks the Plaza is still living up to it's stellar reputation.
> 
> Had to be scary thinking of the logistics involved to work it all out.  Nice to read you scrambled to make it happen & didn't let it ruin your trip.  Hooray



We try Janet to not let things beat us......so once we had some help we were fine, but we did feel a little lost immediately.......but you know us......wouldn`t let it beat us.......aww thanks, yes he is a bit of a romantic, I `ll keep him now........lol......oh the concierge was amazing, you called it right actually, very old school where they do actually live up to their name......he was amazing. As I said before......if you need a guide in NYC......I`m there........



cocofifi said:


> Your ring is so beautiful! What a sweet, romantic gesture. I'm so sorry your lovely day hit a snag. I was glad to hear you had a sympathetic, helpful concierge and that you were able to recover with such a nice dinner. Gorgeous pics, too.



Thanks.....I love it........yep, a good dinner usually makes it all better......lol.........



J'aime Paris said:


> Tiffany's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My favorite too!
> Love, love, love your new additions, especially the ring.  How romantic of Tom!



Definitley my favourite store anywhere..........love Tiffany!!!


----------



## schumigirl

jcc0621 said:


> OMG!  I would have been completely panicking about the flight being cancelled
> 
> Beautiful ring.  That hubby of yours is definitely a keeper



Oh we did, well I panicked....you know that stomach churning feeling in the pit.......awful feeling......if we`d been at home it would have been fine.....it was just having to rely on someone else to help us.......and thanks, I love the ring..........



macraven said:


> _Does Tom have a brother.....
> 
> Jk_





JaxDad said:


> Does Carole have a sister...





I`ll answer both........no brother on Tom`s side.......and I do have a sister actually...........




PoohIsHome said:


> So glad the concierge was able to help you get everything sorted so easily! How nerve wracking!
> 
> What a sweetheart Tom was to surprise you! Your ring is just beautiful!



Yes, big relief......I don't think it came across how stressed I was, all the while with Tom and concierge trying to convince me it would be fine.........thanks 



pattyw said:


> Your ring is gorgeous!!  You are truly a wonderful ambassador for NYC.  I've been there, but I don't like big cities and really never have the urge to visit again- until this TR!



I'm kinda similar, not a big fan of big cities, but it`s a whole different atmosphere to most cities.....and so friendly, genuinely.......definitely try and get back sometime........

I told on here of how I lost my wallet on a previous trip with mum.......load of money, credit cards and such. Dropped it on a cab floor.......total stranger found it and spent ages finding me through details I had in the wallet just to get it back to me. He didn't trust the cab driver so took it back to his office and started making calls to get through to me.......a true angel was taking care of me that day........we arranged to meet in the centre of Times Sq later that day at the Police Office and I got it back intact. I was lucky, very lucky, I do know that, but I do believe there are more nice honest people than there are bad out there.............So I do have a genuine affection for the City........


----------



## schumigirl

Messed up the quotes.......hope I didn't miss anyone!!!



tink1957 said:


> Love the ring and the best thing I can say is you and Tom deserve each other...I love you guys  such a great couple.
> 
> Glad you were able to get everything sorted out and thank goodness you got the best concierge.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about how you spent the bonus days in NY.



Thanks Vicki, that's so sweet......... yeah I kinda like him..........I do remind him how lucky he is every now and again......but he knows!! And yep I`m a lucky gal..........



macraven said:


> _So true
> 
> You can never have enough bling
> 
> 
> What you showed is gorgeous!_



Thanks mac........



Dynamoliz said:


> What an eventful day. Thanks for sharing it with us!



Yep.....eventful was the way to describe it!!!  Nice to have you along..........


----------



## schumigirl

*MONDAY 11TH SEPTEMBER.................


We did actually sleep fairly well last night........but as we woke we lay and mused how Irma had indeed tried to have a bash at our trip.......we were watching it on the Weather Channel as soon as we woke and by now we knew Orlando wouldn't be hit as hard as some places had been......but we did put it off as it was heartbreaking to watch people losing so much. 

Today was the 11th and we wondered if the city would feel different today..........but apart from flags lowered, it was just another day. With a the event probably in people`s minds more than usual, but life does indeed go on. 

Today we had changed our plans slightly..........I had made a route for us to start at the hotel and work our way totally all the way down to the Staten Island Ferry and maybe walk the Brooklyn Bridge..........but, as we were now going to be staying downtown for two days I had altered it slightly........

But first I checked to see if Kyle had seen our Skype message, he had, so he would be happy to know we were all sorted. He would be at work now so I knew he wouldn't have been online. But as we lay in bed slowly waking for the day, it dawned on us we had to alter the car hire.........we would lose the single day we had booked, but we weren't bothered about that it was only around $65. But for the longer rental car, if you don't turn up...they hold it for only 24 hours then you lose it. So we had to contact the rental company. We book Alamo through a UK booking site, so we had to contact them. We tried to email them and all they said was it was going to cost us more money to lose two days and we had to call them to authorize payment!!! Another sigh.........why is nothing easy......I typed to her she had our credit card details......just add on the costs using that......no. We had to call and it had to be before they closed today. Only being 5 hours ahead this would be ok. So we decided to go back  down to concierge and ask them to call. 

Showered and dressed quickly and then downstairs. We saw our favourite guy wasn't there, just a lady who at first didn't seem keen to help, but when she understood what we were asking she was lovely........she called the UK number, passed the phone to us and we spoke to someone else fervently hoping the email lady had indeed made notes on our file.....she had, but it took forever to sort out. We weren't very happy with the increase to our booking when we were losing two days after all.......but we had no option........meanwhile we just hoped the confirmation number she gave us would suffice when we landed at MCO. But, we thanked her profusely and appreciated her efforts too.........and again thanked our lucky stars we had chosen The New York Palace as it really did look after us when we needed them.

So now we could start our day. Irma had tried and failed to affect our trip. 

We went back upstairs to put the details in our folder and then grabbed my bag and all important camera and set off for the day. We also realized we had both been badly bitten in Central Park yesterday......I had a huge one on the back of my leg that was sooooo itchy!!! Between us we had around 10 bites.

Tom had placed himself totally in my hands, I knew roughly what he would be interested in seeing and what he would happily miss.........so we went out into the street and it was again warm and the sun was way above the skyscrapers for now.......but looked to be a beautiful day. 

We turned left and walked down Madison Ave taking our time and looking for a breakfast place that caught our eye........but, we strangely weren't overly hungry this morning......walking down we just took in the sounds of a busy Monday morning, it was busier this morning, but not crowded so pleasant to walk down and take our time. I had thought we would just grab something in Grand Central which was our first stop of the day........anything would do really......Tom was ok with that, so Grand Central Terminal it was........

You can`t really get a good picture of the outside, we turned left at 44th St and there`s a huge amount of building work going on directly in front of the building but it is spectacular......I had remembered a decent set of food options from last visit so hoped we could get something. 

We entered the spectacular building and just wandered around for a bit.......trying not to get into anyone`s way that had places to go quickly.......Tom was impressed by the building and the general feel of the place......again, seen in so many movies.........but now as always we were hungry......so we wandered downstairs and found a couple of snack style places and we ordered a BLT each. I went to sit down in a little seating area under the stairs......I didn't make it to seats as there were around 10 homeless people strewn all around the tables.........now, I feel for homeless people I really do, but there was no way I could sit and eat beside them. It wasn't pleasant. That makes me sound horrible, but the smell was dreadful, and the only place I would say I felt uncomfortable....not unsafe just not comfortable. 

I turned around and by now Tom was heading towards me with breakfast......I gestured to him to turn around, and by may face he knew to turn.......lol........so we stood by a bar type things and ate quickly. This hadn't been a great idea........but to be honest the sandwich was fantastic!! 

We then headed back upstairs..........
*



















*I was laughing here as there was a guy beside us (I edited him out) who was Italian and very irate at his wife as she wouldn't pose for him.......we were howling with laughter as she was very emphatically gesturing to him she was done with pictures.....I felt for her as it was only around 9am at this point.......was going to be a long day for them........

But for us we were done.......it`s one of these buildings you can see in a very short time, or there are tours you can take where you see The Whispering Gallery which we saw last time, and so much more......I had heard the tour was very good. But, today we just wanted to have a look and say that he had been to the famous Terminal.......not to be called a Station........lol.......

We walked back out and onto 42nd St down to 5th Ave where we headed for the New York Public Library.........famous to us for being where a scene in the original Ghostbusters had been made.......we are quite fickle when it comes to movies........but I had been here and thought it was stunning inside......and of course I adore libraries of any kind.......but as we approached we saw that it wasn't even open yet........we were too early. So I had the plan of doing Bryant Park now instead of after.........plans are always for changing......which is why I very rarely make them.......so we wandered around the corner to Bryant Park. 

I wasn't sure we would get in it this year as it was NY Fashion week and the big white tent usually covets the whole park, but it was being held in various locations around the City this year....so we would get to see it.........and this place has the loveliest cleanest bathrooms you will ever see in any City I guarantee........

It sits behind the library between 5th and 6th Ave`s between 40th and 42nd St.......so ideal for anywhere you may be staying centrally........and so pretty.....mum and I sat for a couple of hours last time and could have sat all day.......it`s quite but you are aware of the city bustle in the background.....
*

























*We bought a Snapple, kiwi and strawberry of course and sat on the grass for a while and just watched the world go by.......there seemed to be every type of person here whiling away the time....families, nannies, students, businessmen looking very busy on laptops and ipads everywhere........some were just like us of course........tourists enjoying the sunshine in this magnificent city.......this park isn't very big and there`s not much to do, but I do love spending time there.....not a bad way to spend a Monday morning.........but by now the library would be open so we hauled ourselves up off the grass and walked back to the library.....

It hadn't opened as we turned the corner..........but was just about too.....I began to wish I had bought sun cream as the sun was incredibly warm and it was 10am......Tom had his cap and my hair wasn't in a ponytail so it should be fine......might be nice to get some colour on us for a change........

The library is impressive from the front......but all I could hear in my head was the Ray Parker Jr Ghostbusters theme as we walked up.....

And so impressive..........the history of the library is all around it, and you can watch a video in a back room of the whole story......it was interesting.......we didn't do it today but again, just wanted to look a round and see it.*














*It is so cool when you walk in.......and quietish........people are milling around but it`s never been noisy when I`ve gone in.......you do get a cursory bag search......the guy barely glanced in mine......but we were in......
*







*I take Tom up the far staircase and then we can look around some of the rooms up a level.....some doors have Quiet on them and let you know that students are working there.......so you can go in but just be very respectful.......I never felt quite the need to go into these rooms......we did pop our head in and it was so quiet we didn't want to be clicking away with the camera.......so we mooched into other rooms we could go in. It`s a stunning building and never fails to impress me......and Tom was equally impressed and with the history too.........
*

























*We spent some time in the gift shop which is lovely........and I did buy a few things. One was a leather bound copy of Charles Dickens A Christmas Carol....not my ultimate favourite in literary works, but one of them.......and the binding was stunning and the print was beautiful......so that and a few little novelty things for gifts.....they fitted in my bag so didn't need to lug another bag around..........On a side subject, I had tried a Kindle over the last couple of years.....but I prefer a book, a real book that I can really feel as if I`m reading a book.....maybe very old fashioned today, but that's me......I adore books and have thousands of them and struggle to part with them........although at this point Tom did cheekily mention I already have around 5 copies of that book........but not like this one........lol........

So once we were done in there Tom asked what was next...........I simply pointed when we went outside...........
*






*
I hate heights with a passion........genuinely scared to even think of being up that high.......even thinking of crossing a bridge, or looking over something high makes my palm sweat and legs begin to feel wobbly.........but......I adore the ESB.........and knew Tom would love it.....and it was a stunningly beautiful day so we should get a good view........Tom has no such aversion to heights and would happily lean off the side if he could to get a better view......something he does frequently to make me jittery and thinks its funny........it`s really not......although I may be the only one who thinks that!!

We turn to walk back down 5th Ave and head for 34th St where the ESB is placed........you can lose it from sight at times as building will cover and hide it.....so I tell folks don't use it as a guide as mum and I looked for it one day and couldn't see it......then we crossed the street and there it was after all........it was the first visit!!  The weather is glorious right now......so warm and Tom mentions this is what he hoped for weather wise........

It doesn't take long to get there.....again everything is so close.......Tom checks if I`m hungry.....always a chance.......but I say no I`m fine......we enter through 5th Ave entrance.......and ignore the many touts who try and sell you tickets in a very dodgy manner......them and the HOHO bus people are quite aggressive and will stop you many times to ask f you want to buy tickets......if you just ignore them they don't bother you.......I wouldn't engage in any conversation apart from a very firm No Thanks......anything beyond that and I wont guarantee politeness. Only a few are aggressive.....but mildly so. 

So we go in and we indeed see the beautifully dressed floor manager from a few days before......and he does indeed look at us for a few seconds and said I told you I`d welcome you back........we hand our tickets over and are pointed to the escalator that takes you up a level or so. You still have to go through security checks and this can take a time......it`s not overly busy today so we get through fairly quickly and then we head to the equally impressive elevator the higher floors.....you do have to get in another that takes you to the 86th floor.........and again they do fill it with a lot of people......but today wasn't too bad........*







*When we do get to the top....well the 86th is high enough for me......friends who have been to the 102th floor say its not that different and not really worth it.....so we would stick to this one......although I suppose this high up it wouldn't make a difference..........

On previous visits I had almost been blown away as it was so windy.......even when it was calm down on the street.......so I had told Tom to hang onto his hat as it would blow away.......and I prepared to hold on to my top.......almost had an embarrassing display the first year.........so I was prepared......

First step outside and it was...........so calm. I couldn't believe it.......it was as calm as could be.....but beautifully hot........and the view even for my 3rd visit took my breath away.......And Tom was just taking it all in, he was blown away by the view too.........we didn't take pictures for an age.......jut wandered around and looked over the views around us.......although I was kinda sticking to the interior side of the walkways..........Tom however was poking his head over the side where he could and jumping up so he could see down.......I was ill........I cant bear to see people near the edge........it must have ben funny to watch me beg him to stop poking his head over........but eventually we did start taking pictures after about 45 minutes.........and we took a lot........it was slightly misty, just a little so not crystal clear.......but gorgeous........I even managed to let go of the barriers enough to take some pictures of Tom on what was turning out to be a real highlight of the trip to NY........
*

















































*We really did take hundreds of images from up here including some of me........now I am smiling in them......some of them......but I will post the warts and all pictures of me when I didn't know he was around......The first one below I had time to grip on and I suppose smile......this next one he called my name and I didn't have time to put my "I`m not petrified" face on........
*













*I try again to look relaxed...........I do actually love it here, and force myself to do high buildings because if I didn’t I’d always regret not doing it.......so that’s why I keep going back up every time. Plus if I didn’t do it, Tom would miss out and I couldn’t have him miss this view. 
*













*At this point we had been up there for nearly two hours.......we were beginning to get hungry and although we were sad to leave we did start to go back down......we did have a last wander around without the camera just taking it all in........we noticed little buildings we recognized and Tom asked me questions that I didn't know.......I think he genuinely believed I knew everything.......sadly not. We did stop off in the gift store and picked up two calendars, one for me and one for mum......and an array of gifts and little Christmas decorations......you know the ones with Kong on the side with a Santa hat one.......but they do have some nice gifts too that aren't all tacky.

Back down on the elevator and outside into the sunshine again.......when you look up it`s quite disconcerting how high the actual building is and that we`ve been up there makes me feel quite queasy at times........but we head down and walk towards Broadway where I have been told is a nice little restaurant.......Martinique Café..........

We take a few minutes and head inside after checking the menu......it didn't have a huge menu but looked decent enough.......we are seated immediately and it seems nice.......our waiter asks what drinks we would like and we ask for two cokes and a coffee.......he comes back fairly quickly and we have already chosen........I opt for a plain burger and Tom goes for the pepperoni pizza.......it was nice and we were starving by now.........
*






























*The lunch was nice, but we wouldn't go back there again........not quite sure why.....but just didn't feel the friendliest of places.......there was a manager who watched everything, but to the point of it being uncomfortable.........but it was nice enough food wise..........

We left there and went into Macy so Tom could say he had been in there........we only spent a little time as we needed a little break........we looked around at the bags as I was after a new bag, maybe from Michael Kors.....but didn't see any..........wandered around a couple of floors and then decided we had done enough wandering today......I was so glad we had changed our plans as originally we had another 4 hours or so walking to do.....oops......so it all worked out in the end.........

We decided to get a cab back to the hotel where we planned to have an hours snooze...........
*


----------



## DontRushMe

YEA! YEA! I have been patiently waiting your trip report!  I so enjoy your reports.  I knew you should be home by now.  I have read all your reports and finally talked my family into visiting US/IOA and staying at RPR all due to your fun adventures. We leave in 33 days!  From someone who doesn't post much, THANKS for taking the time and commitment to post your trip reports, it bring such joy to those of us that can not travel as much.


----------



## Chuckers

I am here and enjoying your trip report immensely. I grew up outside NYC and your pictures are bringing back memories for me. I was walking around NY, by myself, in my early teens (close to 40 years ago). It's different now, but even back then, if you walked with a purpose, no one bothered you. Your photos are beautiful and I have to say that I can't look at a photo with Tom in it and not 'smile back'. He's got an infectious smile and looks like he's always having fun


----------



## schumigirl

DontRushMe said:


> YEA! YEA! I have been patiently waiting your trip report!  I so enjoy your reports.  I knew you should be home by now.  I have read all your reports and finally talked my family into visiting US/IOA and staying at RPR all due to your fun adventures. We leave in 33 days!  From someone who doesn't post much, THANKS for taking the time and commitment to post your trip reports, it bring such joy to those of us that can not travel as much.



Welcome DontRushMe ......it’s lovely to have you along for the journey........and Thank you so much......I adore to read folks are going to Universal......and especially RPR.......I truly hope you have the best time there......please make sure you come back and tell us all about it.......33 days will fly past!! Again, thanks for posting and with such lovely comments.......it means a lot to me........



Chuckers said:


> I am here and enjoying your trip report immensely. I grew up outside NYC and your pictures are bringing back memories for me. I was walking around NY, by myself, in my early teens (close to 40 years ago). It's different now, but even back then, if you walked with a purpose, no one bothered you. Your photos are beautiful and I have to say that I can't look at a photo with Tom in it and not 'smile back'. He's got an infectious smile and looks like he's always having fun



Thanks Chuckers........I’m glad to hear that as I do enjoy writing the reports.....kind of keeps it alive that little bit extra.....yes, I’ve never felt unsafe in the City, even late at night when it was just my niece and I or mum and I......yep, walking with a purpose there is good advice

I told Tom what you said......that did make him smile...... yes he has an infectious smile......and so much fun to be around.......although I may be biased........hope you enjoy the rest of the report too.........


----------



## Tink2Day

LOVE the trip report.  Your reports never disappoint!  Yummy food, beautiful pictures, lovely happy couple and even some wonderful help amongst the nerve-wracking trip troubles.
I must say that some of your pictures are giving me vertigo (electronically)  I don't even know why because I've never had the slightest fear of heights. I skied for years and rode the ski lifts and many times rode the aerial tramway (the longest in the US) from a base elevation of 6559ft  up to a height of over 10,000 ft, looking out the gondola window the whole way and never flinching!!  Maybe your look of fear and your descriptions are a little too real??
Love the happy smile always on Tom's face. You and he are very lucky to have each other (he also picks out amazing gifts for you)


----------



## Charade67

The pictures of the city are great but make me shudder.  I am terrified of heights.  When I went to the top of the Rock I gave my camera to my daughter and she took most of the pictures. 
Beautiful ring. 
I can't wait to see what comes next.


----------



## Robo56

Beautiful ring. Great choice. What’s not to love about Tiffany for sure. So sweet of your hubby to surprise you with your ring. It looks great on your finger.

Your pictures are fantastic of the city.

Wow you did get some nasty bites in the park.  I can see them on the back of your leg and arm. My niece is fair skinned like you are and her’s welt up like that to.

Not a fan of heights here either. I remember years ago going up in the ESB. Glad I did it. Have not been back to New York for years.

Your pictures are bringing back nice memories.


----------



## JaxDad

schumigirl said:


> ...and this place has the loveliest cleanest bathrooms you will ever see in any City I guarantee...



Ha! We used those bathrooms, and I agree! We had a similar day touring Grand Central, the Library, and Bryant Park. Great trip report so far. Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> LOVE the trip report.  Your reports never disappoint!  Yummy food, beautiful pictures, lovely happy couple and even some wonderful help amongst the nerve-wracking trip troubles.
> I must say that some of your pictures are giving me vertigo (electronically)  I don't even know why because I've never had the slightest fear of heights. I skied for years and rode the ski lifts and many times rode the aerial tramway (the longest in the US) from a base elevation of 6559ft  up to a height of over 10,000 ft, looking out the gondola window the whole way and never flinching!!  Maybe your look of fear and your descriptions are a little too real??
> Love the happy smile always on Tom's face. You and he are very lucky to have each other (he also picks out amazing gifts for you)



Oh my goodness I could never do what you did!!!! We`ve gone to Switzerland although we don't ski have gone in winter, but always enjoy the apres ski facilities in the hotels......I look at the ski lifts and cable cars and think.......nope......not for me......I`m such a chicken really. I am so glad you`re enjoying reading though, and hope to keep the pictures coming........and thanks for the lovely comments......



Charade67 said:


> The pictures of the city are great but make me shudder.  I am terrified of heights.  When I went to the top of the Rock I gave my camera to my daughter and she took most of the pictures.
> Beautiful ring.
> I can't wait to see what comes next.



Thanks......I`m so happy with it.........it`s awful being terrified of heights.....you did well getting up there, but I can imagine how you felt.......it is so high too.......


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Beautiful ring. Great choice. What’s not to love about Tiffany for sure. So sweet of your hubby to surprise you with your ring. It looks great on your finger.
> 
> Your pictures are fantastic of the city.
> 
> Wow you did get some nasty bites in the park.  I can see them on the back of your leg and arm. My niece is fair skinned like you are and her’s welt up like that to.
> 
> Not a fan of heights here either. I remember years ago going up in the ESB. Glad I did it. Have not been back to New York for years.
> 
> Your pictures are bringing back nice memories.



Those bites were horrible! Never really been bitten before anywhere, but they certainly feasted on us that day........Thank you.....yes, it was the right ring for this finger........

NY is amazing.......you should try to get back one day......more pics to come........



JaxDad said:


> Ha! We used those bathrooms, and I agree! We had a similar day touring Grand Central, the Library, and Bryant Park. Great trip report so far. Thanks!



Aren`t they amazing for a city like New York!!! I couldn't believe it the first time my niece and I went in them.....wasn't sure it was a public bathroom as it was so nice........

Those things are so close together it really does make sense to see them all the same day......I did love how everything was easily accessible in the city and nothing was really too far from anything..........Glad you`re still reading along.........


----------



## schumigirl

*MONDAY 11TH..........cont

So we get in another death cab ride.........this one wasn't too bad and he spoke perfect English.....so when he took what I felt was a longer way to get to our hotel I easily asked him to go a more direct route. He didn't say anything but I do wonder how many times they try this with tourists....it can easily be a money maker for them if they can extend a journey.......as it was it only cost around $15 for this journey, but if he had gone the way I thought he was headed it would have been double. I do understand some streets are one way and you have to go the wrong way sometimes to get to where you are going but I did think this guy was chancing his luck. No proof of course. 

It was so hot by now.......and we felt as though we were flagging a little.......so we got back into the hotel and went for a snooze for a couple of hours......and we really did sleep.......the room was high enough up we weren't disturbed by city noise and we didn't hear a sound from the room next door the whole trip...we saw a couple go in a couple of times, but they were as quiet as we hopefully were......and we had no one the other side of us at all......it was the ideal room in many ways.

So we awoke and despite wanting to go back to sleep, I headed for the shower while Tom watched the weather channel.............wasn't long till we were both ready and heading back out into the city again.

I mentioned I love the Rockefeller Centre area, so we headed back down 51st St and took some photos there and just sat around for a little time and watched the world go by. We were determined that we wouldn't just be rushing around this trip so we did take time to sit and smell the roses and people watch...always fun to do that of course.........

First we stopped off in Saks just for a look around.......but to be honest, it`s not the grand store I expected.......but I did have a wander and bought a scarf for a friend for Christmas I knew she would like.......although she would love the label more.......lol

Not quite sure what caught my eye here.........
*

























*They were setting up a band in the central area tonight.......I wished we were hanging around to watch but we had other plans tonight......but we spent another little while chatting to people and soaking up the friendly atmosphere.........

This is where we got talking to a couple who I asked where they came from......I didn't catch it the first time nor the second time....and honestly didn't want to ask again as it felt rude to do so........not sure why.....lol.....but Tom couldn't make it out either.......and he didn't like to ask either.......but we did exchange enough words to take each others pictures..........I couldn't even guess where they were from.......
*







*We then headed down and wandered into Times Square area.......it was busy tonight as always.......but we were heading to The Marriott Marquis for cocktails and maybe a snack......we had thought of booking this hotel this year, well, we actually had it booked for about a week before cancelling, so we really wanted to go see it as friends had said it was a nice place........and the view of Times Square was nice........


I had been in the lobby area on a previous visit and my niece and I went up to exchange money, and the elevators are smart ones......you have to be quick when you press the buttons.......but they are impressive........

The bar area is on the 8th floor with check in if I remember correctly........it`s quite an open area and not busy so we chose a table and sat down........they were just changing the afternoon options for evening offerings so we waited a few seconds for a cocktail menu......but comfy seats meant we may sit here all night......and watching the elevators was quite something (easily pleased at times)
*





*I ordered a Chardonnay and Tom went for a beer.......we also decided to have a snack of their home made potato chips and spicy dip.....they were glorious actually........
*






*Sitting watching here was very interesting.......I love when you can see a few character type people and there were a few in here........it was entertaining to say the least........we didn't go outside and sit on the balcony area as it was just too hot still.......so sitting here was lovely......

I always say I don't mix wine with cocktails.......but I did tonight........although I was already a little flushed in the face.......I blamed my age.... gotta be some perk to being 50........
*








*We finally finished our drinks and paid the check and wandered over to the windows through the restaurant area........and it was quite a view, and it had cooled down a little so we did think of having another drink and sit for a while........but we didn't.......
*



















*So having taken our fill of pictures here, we left and walked round to Hell`s Kitchen area.......this is real mix of cuisines......I believe you can get almost any kind of food you can think of here........but we walked past loads of places before we felt a little hungry.....our snack although lovely, hadn't filled us up......we stopped off and a pizza place.....cant remember the name but it was busy and there was a queue......but they were quick serving......so we had a slice each and sat down in what was Satan`s Kitchen........no air condition.......we ate quickly and demolished two large cokes
*





*It filled a hole and was tasty........I knew we would be hungry later though........

We decided then to grab a cab and go to The Plaza for champagne..........well we ended up with snacks and prosecco.......and I don't know why we have no pictures but we don't. It was nice though, very relaxed and quiet.......and maybe we would consider staying here next visit.......The Plaza isn't just a hotel anymore and I suppose has always had people live there full time but last 10 years or so they've sold off more floors according to concierge.....these people do have their own separate entrance as seen in the movie.......North by North West with Cary Grant......when you see him enter the hotel that he`s meeting someone in, it`s the residents entrance in The Plaza you see him using.......I`m full of useless movie information like that........ But one of the reasons this hotel is so iconic to me.......it`s in so many movies I love.......

But, we did have 2 smallish glasses of prosecco and I want to say snacks......but they were more nibbles.......so as we hadn't had a proper meal tonight we did feel as though we had missed a meal.........but we did enjoy our evening so far.......

We walked back down to Times Square.......we wanted to spend some time here at night when it was totally dark and see the full effect of the lights.......definitely something you have to do.......
*


















*We did get some street food here as we were kind of ready for a nibble on something.......I think it was brisket and Tom had ribs.......but he ate them before we could get a picture........it was nice and we got some water to counteract the prosecco we enjoyed......but rather strangely we didn't feel as though we had had anything to drink..........
*







*So now we wandered back along some different streets to get back to the hotel.......looking at all the deli`s we passed and the food options in them made us wish we hadn't had the street food.......but we did buy some Snapple and some spicy bbq potato chips to enjoy in the room when we got back......we had nibbled little bits tonight so didn't feel totally full......and we can nibble on chips anytime........

Wasn't long till we were at the hotel...........and we got into our jammies and Tom decided we would have to drink the champagne....so I called and asked for a bucket of ice to sent to the room......and it was there in less than 5 minutes.......now that's service........popped it in the bucket and it was cold in no time.....we weren't particularly tired tonight, so switched the weather channel off and found a movie.......so that's what we did......had our champagne with bbq chips and a movie.........

Nice end to the day..........
*


----------



## schumigirl

*TUESDAY 12TH SEPTEMBER...........

I woke up this morning with the realization this was my last day in my 40`s...........

Not the perfect first thought of the day........but........the start of the day it was.......Tom was sound asleep.......I checked the clock and it was only 6.15 and still dark.......we had left the blinds open last night as I loved falling asleep with the lights of all the buildings shimmering away as I dropped off.......Tom did grumble slightly he liked total darkness.......but it`s not often you have this view as you fall asleep........so I won that one.......he wasn't really bothered though as he was so tired he could have slept if the sun had been glaring in......

But I soon became restless.....once I`m awake I want to be up and out........so I nudged him gently......then not so gently........then quite roughly and then proclaimed he woke me.......lol.......he wasn't fooled.......I told him it was another gorgeous day and we shouldn't miss any.......I think he may have mumbled something under his breath about my enthusiasm......lol.......but today was going to be a gentle one........as we had the 2 extra days we could do some more things on those days, so it was like being given a free day......

So showered dressed we headed out........today I was taking Tom to Juniors for breakfast.......I knew he would like it and there is loads of choice for everyone......I just hoped it wasn't too busy.......it only takes less than 10 minutes to walk there from NY Palace.......very central.

I love Juniors........food is so good and breakfast was the same, I had enjoyed a few breakfasts on previous trips and I knew what I was having already......we walked though an already busy Times Square.....it was just beginning to come to life.......

We are seated immediately, it`s busy but not overly so........we get some coffee poured for us and then we peruse the menu.....well Tom does.......he quickly decided to have Canadian bacon with eggs and a side of the sausages that we`ll share as they are delicious.......and I order pancakes with bacon and the gorgeous maple syrup that's in a container on the table........I am so greedy with maple syrup........sorted. And it comes with a side of cinnamon apples!!!!
*


















*This was one of the best breakfasts we had in NY. So good.....although Tom wasn't overly keen on the Canadian bacon.......he wished he`d just got regular, but he said the rest was gorgeous.......and it really was.......and with plenty of hot coffee to start us off for the day we were good to go........I don’t think I even made a dent in the pancakes......it’s a huge portion and delicious as they are, it was just too much.....a quick visit to the bathroom and we were set to go.......still didn't manage a slice of their cheesecake........

We walked fairly slowly up towards central park again......Tom had really enjoyed it there so I thought we might as well go spend some of the day here.......the city wasn't too busy and we were walking up 7th Ave.......one thing that I suppose is just a way of life today.....but everyone, and I mean everyone is on their phones constantly......and everyone is plugged into something........I understand why of course.....but it amazes me of how we all need them so much. We were not missing ours at all........

We crossed over and stepped into the park and it immediately felt so tranquil.......it was a lot busier today with nannies and little ones around, but you didn't seem to notice.....everyone is so friendly and chats and that's one of the things I love about the city and the park especially.......I know some people find the opposite and say folks are unfriendly here......but we didn't find that at all. 

I chose a different park entrance today, but we planned to end up in the same place......Bethesda Fountain. There is so much more to do in Central Park, but this would do us for now......it is a sprawling park and we had only tackled less than half.....but the rest didn't appeal as much, so we were happy going back again to the same place........
*
























*This building is the cutest little gift shop and information centre I had ever seen.......we didn't go in this time, but they are very helpful and full of any information you can think to ask them.......
*





*We literally just strolled around and we did notice there was an aroma of flowers around us......couldn't really see any that we could pick out but considering where we are it felt very fresh........another thing we loved about the park......we just loved everything.
*











*Our tranquility was briefly broken here by the piercing sound of a fast police siren go off once........we turn to see two outriders and a motorcade behind with a car with blacked out windows being followed by secret service officers.........now, we had no idea who it was nor did we find out.......we knew Donald wasn't in NY today at least, but I imagine his motorcade would be much larger anyway.......it was coming to UN week......so it could have been anyone.......but it was something we hadn't seen before here........  
*












*The Mall was a lot quieter today.......a few artists stopped to chat, and strangely not try and sell us anything......just folks who enjoy talking I think.....asking where we were from, what did we think of their city and so on........

I was still so struck just how beautiful Central Park is........
*







*Back to our favourite fountain again.........it was quiet too, there was a guy with a saxophone and was singing love songs, he actually had a good voice.....
*







*Here again we get chatting to folks, this time they are from Scotland....they hear me talk to Tom and immediately start chatting like we are old friends.......and around 30 minutes later we are still there.......it was nice talking to them and I cannot remember their name........but we do take each others pictures of course.......
*






*We sit for a while after they leave and enjoy the sunshine.......it really is relaxing and Tom says he is so happy we added NY to our trip......I'm so glad as I genuinely wasn't sure what he would think of the city in general, but he did like it and that was all that mattered to me, you can`t put a price on that .........eventually leave the fountain area and head to The Boathouse where we only have something in the café and not the restaurant as we are having a nice meal tonight.......we have a fruit cup and some lemonade.......
*






*We enjoy our time just sitting having a lemonade, it was very nice.......but head back out of the park and wander back down to The Plaza as it is now Prosecco time......we did like this new invention we had created just for us.......lol.......

Again we didn't take pictures but we went to another little bar like the one on the previous day in the food court downstairs......it was nice and we had 2 glasses of prosecco and no food. We were eating early tonight as we were seeing Wicked. 

We sat for a little while enjoying the sparkly.....trying not to be tempted by the food offerings all around us.....and there were many......there was a slice of cheesecake that would make the Cheesecake Factory portion look mean.......but, we finished our drinks and headed back down Madison Ave to the hotel.......

It was mid afternoon but I have no idea of the real time........we had to be in the theatre around 6.30 as we had to pick up tickets and we wanted to have a look around before we went in to sit down. So we thought we would eat around 4.30pm.

Tom had booked Ruth`s Chris as it is one of my favourite places to eat.......so we got showered and changed and walked down the short walk to the restaurant.......it was on W51st St, so quite near the theatre and still close to us.......it took us less than 10 minutes to walk there.......we were greeted by a lovely young lady who took us to our table and scattered a few Happy Birthday tokens on the table.......nice touch again......Tom had put down on the booking it was my birthday.........

We ordered a bottle of wine before we looked at the menu.....they did have one I particularly liked, a Russian River Sonoma Cutrer chardonnay, so that was my choice........it was a beautiful restaurant and I would love to eat there again sometime, and it was reasonably busy for such an early hour. Normally we would never eat dinner this early, but for seeing the show it was our preference over waiting till after 10 to eat.*







*Not sure where Tom`s glasses are in this picture......although he takes his off to read, I put mine on to read.........
*












*We enjoyed some bread and the most gorgeous butter and tried not to eat too much of it, which wasn't easy........by now we had decide what we were having........I eventually chose crab cakes and Tom chose crab stuffed mushrooms for our appetizer.......she asked if we had eaten at Ruth`s Chris before, I said we had in Orlando, but she wanted to make sure we knew about their exceptionally nuclear hot plates they are famous for and their large sharing sides.....we said yes, we knew what the plates would be like.......
*











*They were both stunning....and still cooking!!!! Those plates really are nuclear hot.....but we like that, I hate a cold plate with hot food......the food was so good........I had never tasted a crab cake so good in my life. Tom loved the mushrooms, I don't eat mushrooms but he gave me little taste of the stuffing and it was gorgeous........we had both chosen well..........

Our entrees were no brainers for us........I ordered the 11oz filet medium rare and Tom ordered the New York Strip and we shared potato gratin........there was  decent time between courses which we liked and our waitress was very attentive without being intrusive and just the right amount of interaction.......it`s a fine line sometimes but she was perfect.........

We enjoyed the break between courses and just chatted away, but, when our entrees appeared we were over the moon.....they looked fabulous.....
*

















*Oh my goodness!!! We could finally say we had enjoyed the best steaks we had ever eaten..........this was how you cooked a steak.......my filet didn't really need a knife at all.......it was divine.......tasty without being over seasoned........and perfectly cooked.......and Tom never spoke for the first few bites of his.......it really was delicious........we took our time to savour every taste.......while wanting to eat as quickly as possible as it was lush!!!! The potato gratin was also still cooking as the plate was sizzling.......but it was perfectly cooked too and very tasty.........

Ever wanted to lick the plate!!!! We had loved this meal......

We sat back, had a little pause and thought the same thing at the same time.......dessert. 

We remembered their desserts were large too.......so when the plates were cleared we said to give us 10 minutes before asking about dessert.......no problem and she was so glad the steaks had been perfect........we sat back a little and mused over such a delicious meal........by now we had finished the wine and it had been delicious too........always a good choice.........

She came back around 10 minutes later and we decided to share one of their Crème Brulees and coffee...........and she had added a little birthday candle......







*






*It really was gorgeous.......I think we did fight over the last spoonful........not unusual there.........it was rich though, so we were glad we didn't have one each.....and we were impressed it had the perfect hard shell on top.........always a good judge if it`s a good one or not......this one was so good!!!

We sat for a little while as we had plenty of time now and spoke about our trip so far.....it was definitely a success and I was so happy about that. I loved NYC and wanted Tom to love it too and he did............but eventually we paid the check and wandered back out and headed the short walk down to the Gershwin Theatre..........

I was desperate for Tom to also love Wicked. I adored The Wizard of Oz.......he liked it a lot.......and I believed that Wicked is enjoyed more if you enjoy the Oz movie.........you can of course still enjoy it if you haven't seen it....is there anyone who hasn't seen The Wizard of Oz????? 

I love how it turns what you think you know about the Wizard of Oz and turns it upside down and back to front all in one move........I had seen it 4 times before, 3 times on Broadway and once in London with a friend........but Tom had never see it and I tried desperately not to tell him the story.........almost did many times....

We arrived around 6.30pm and went straight to pick up tickets. We had to make sure we had the credit card we paid with and ID.......I had remembered to bring both.........so tickets in hand we went upstairs to see the displays and memorabilia outside the theatre itself........it`s worth checking out........

Made a quick bathroom visit and then into the theater itself.........Tom was quite impressed and was even more impressed when he saw our seats were indeed good ones.......would I choose bad seats!!!! My niece and I had sat in these seats a previous year and mum and I had sat in the ones at the end in the centre last year......I like the end of the row as I hate that feeling of being surrounded.....so these were perfect..........
*

























*Without any spoilers, I will say Tom thought this was the best show he has ever seen. From the moment it started he was as transfixed as I had been each time I had watched this show........it blows you away.....everything about it screams fabulous.......it is spine tinglingly wonderful in every aspect........and the song Defying Gravity before the interval........well, it sends shivers down my spine every time........the whole show is wonderful. A definite not miss show anywhere........the level of talent they have is beyond words........and it is very clever.......and a special mention to Rondi Reed who plays Madame Morrible.......she is the actress who plays Mike`s mum in Mike and Molly....she is fabulous.......

And quick tip.....at the interval get to the bathrooms as fast as you decently can.......there`s a massive queue, but there is a lady who "controls" the queue.....

So it was a fantastic night.........it truly lifts you above where you go in for the evening......and try and get those songs out your head.......even today!!!!

We were on such a high we thought we`d never sleep tonight as we walked back to the hotel........singing all the way.....I apologise to anyone who passed us and heard our wailings.........but we got back to the hotel and went into the lounge to have a cocktail before bed........

The Maitre` D remembered us from the first day and said how nice it was to see us again........good memory.......so we ordered a cocktail and he brought some of those gorgeous little snacks......even though we weren't hungry we snacked on them anyway.......the cocktails were nice and we sat and passed half an hour or so before paying the check and heading upstairs.........

We were quite sad at the thought of leaving this hotel........goodness knows what this downtown hotel would be like....and sad because we should have been flying to Orlando tomorrow to celebrate my birthday........but we would make the best of it and for now we were still on a high from Wicked.

It would be hard to sleep..........
*


----------



## Owlpost23

Delightful as always! Eagerly looking forward to the next installment!


----------



## disneyAndi14

Wonderful updates, sounds like some awesome days and nights in NYC! Wicked is so spectacular I would love to see it again! Your bracelet and ring from Tiffany's look beautiful, such a nice gift for your Anniversary and Birthday! Glad you got your airline reservations squared away!


----------



## PoohIsHome

Oh Carole, oh Carole!! You had me at Russian River Valley and Sonoma. I enjoy a good chardonnay, but we're cabernet lovers and have zeroed in on vineyards in the Russian River Valley appellation in Sonoma County and the Rutherford and Oakville appellations in Napa.

Should you ever want to venture to the West Coast, wine country is absolutely breathtaking. We have two trips on the calendar for next year, one to Colorado so that Corey can see the first state in which he lived and our second trip will be to Napa Valley.

I've so enjoyed your time in NYC and can't wait to see how you and Tom spend your 'extra' two days!


----------



## tortilla24

schumigirl said:


> Amazing!! They really were gorgeous.......well cooked and tasty.......we did say they weren't the best steaks we`d ever had, but they were pretty darn good......and the sides were lovely too........we had enjoyed it.


Next time you're in NYC, you must go to Quality Meats! I've never had a better steak ever. Plus, it's right around the corner from the Plaza.



schumigirl said:


> We decided then to grab a cab and go to The Plaza for champagne..........well we ended up with snacks and prosecco.......and I don't know why we have no pictures but we don't.


The champagne bar there is so fun! Went with a friend of mine and we did the same - prosecco and cheese plate



schumigirl said:


> Without any spoilers, I will say Tom thought this was the best show he has ever seen. From the moment it started he was as transfixed as I had been each time I had watched this show


Glad he liked it. I've seen it 4 times (3 in NYC, one in London) and it's incredible. Can't say I'll see it again anytime soon though... so much else to see!


----------



## schumigirl

Owlpost23 said:


> Delightful as always! Eagerly looking forward to the next installment!



Thanks......glad you’re still enjoying.......trying to get it done as quick as I can.......lol......



disneyAndi14 said:


> Wonderful updates, sounds like some awesome days and nights in NYC! Wicked is so spectacular I would love to see it again! Your bracelet and ring from Tiffany's look beautiful, such a nice gift for your Anniversary and Birthday! Glad you got your airline reservations squared away!



Thanks.......I never expected that for my birthday at all........it’s lovely he can still surprise me after all these years.......isn't Wicked the Best!! Yep, I’d see it again in a heartbeat........


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> Oh Carole, oh Carole!! You had me at Russian River Valley and Sonoma. I enjoy a good chardonnay, but we're cabernet lovers and have zeroed in on vineyards in the Russian River Valley appellation in Sonoma County and the Rutherford and Oakville appellations in Napa.
> 
> Should you ever want to venture to the West Coast, wine country is absolutely breathtaking. We have two trips on the calendar for next year, one to Colorado so that Corey can see the first state in which he lived and our second trip will be to Napa Valley.
> 
> I've so enjoyed your time in NYC and can't wait to see how you and Tom spend your 'extra' two days!



Well, that was one thought for our main trip this year......we did look at little hotels and guest houses around Napa and what kind of tours we could do......but ultimately NY and Orlando won us over......oh I can drink anything.....except Rose wine.......yuk......White Zinfandel is just like sugared water.........I love Pinot Noir when it’s red.....a good one though........

2 extra days coming up........



tortilla24 said:


> Next time you're in NYC, you must go to Quality Meats! I've never had a better steak ever. Plus, it's right around the corner from the Plaza.
> 
> 
> The champagne bar there is so fun! Went with a friend of mine and we did the same - prosecco and cheese plate
> 
> 
> Glad he liked it. I've seen it 4 times (3 in NYC, one in London) and it's incredible. Can't say I'll see it again anytime soon though... so much else to see!



I agree Wicked is incredible and yep, there’s so much to see it’s so difficult........We would love to have seen Come from Away, but the queues in the morning were ridiculous just for the chance to see it.......so maybe next time........oh the champagne bar is gorgeous........I’m definitely going back there next time......but definitely considering a stay at the Plaza too......I really did love it......haven’t heard of Quality Meats.....thanks will keep it in mind.........

Glad you’re still reading along..........


----------



## wmoon

Grear trip report, I've just caught up.  We have never been to New York before but its on my list, perhaps next year with the girls for my 45th (any excuse).  Dh is keen to start in New York on one of our Florida trips which would be lovely and I'm sure now ds is older (10) it would be great, he likes cities but I'd also love an adult only trip there.
Your hotel looked amazing, I loved how helpful they were in helping you change your travel. Looks like you had a lovely pre birthday night, I'm a fan of Wicked but have only seen it once in Edinburgh.
Looking forward to reading more.


----------



## schumigirl

*WEDNESDAY 13TH SEPT........

HAPPY 50TH BIRTHDAY* 

*Well, the day had dawned.......I was 50........50.......still struggled to believe I was 50......so I kept repeating it as I'm truly convinced I`m really only 35....although the body says different some days..........lol........

As usual, I was awake first.........today was an unusual birthday.....first one I hadn't been able to see Kyle which was different, but I had been lucky enough to have a large family celebration in Scotland before we left this year, so I had received all my cards and gifts ahead of time.....apart from a few friends I still had to see.......but this would just be different........Tom had brought a card with him for me, but I hadn't brought any others of course........

I did however have my ring to open so I didn't gently nudge Tom this morning I launched myself (no mean task) and woke him up like an excited 5 year old......he was laughing as he had been awake for ages and was wondering how long I`d last before I woke him......lol.....he knows me so well.......but first we had to shower and get dressed and finish off the last minute packing for our move today. I really wasn't looking to this move as I was unsure of the hotel as I hadn't had the time to research and book what we really wanted. Well, we would have stayed here of course given the choice. 

After I got dressed I looked out the window and during the night huge NYPD concrete blocks had been added to the sidewalk in front of the hotel....and  a huge police presence was around.......of course, the hotel was hosting some of the highest delegates for UN week. Slightly disconcerting to see but still never felt unsafe.......just the thought that has to go into everything these days before any event sadly. 

We had ordered breakfast in bed this morning........just a basic coffee and croissant as we would eat later......and it was nice........we ate before we took a picture.....

But it was ring time..........although it wasn't a surprise anymore, opening a Tiffany box is still a treat......
*





*I wasn't totally on the window ledge as it was just too high......Tom found it funny I couldn't sit on it properly for fear I was going to fall out of the safety enhanced and locked window!!!! Still, the thought was bad enough.........I had to cling on just to look down every time........

But I opened the box with relish........
*





*Yep.......I loved it........Tom was immediately saying we would have to get it insured and did I really want to wear it till then.......was he kidding......of course I was going to wear it......but then I thought about it and did indeed decide to wait until then......all though I did wear it a couple of times when we were going out for dinner..........he also said we would get some other presents when we were in Orlando. I knew I wanted a new iPad and a Michael Kors bag, but that would wait...........

So with that out of the way we went about the unhappy task of checking out and moving. Although we didn't need to check out till 12, we thought we might as well just go and get settled in to the new hotel as the NY Palace had arranged for us to check in early at the Marriott.......so we got packed up and checked the room as usual in case we left something, and remembered to empty the safe.......we took a last look at our beautiful room with a view and trundled down with our cases to check out.  We bumped straight into Maurice who looked extremely busy and important.......but he stopped what he was doing to wish us a safe onward journey and was glad we had such a fabulous stay at the Palace.......we really did. 

Check out was brief and pleasant.........I did ask if any availability had come up didn't matter what it was we would take it......but sadly, it was genuinely full. She said we would miss all the security checks that would be in place in the next few days but that wouldn't have bothered us at all. So we had a car take us downtown and it was waiting outside when we went out. We didn't see Vinmore the very wonderful concierge before we left, but we had emailed the hotel manager to let her know what a star he had been. 

So, car downtown was uneventful.........till we got downtown.......my goodness the amount of work that is going on between road works and hotel building works........It took almost an hour and goodness knows what a cab would have cost......but eventually we pulled up outside our hotel and just looked....it was surrounded by building work and there was no entrance.......you walked up a little sectioned off corridor which had dust all around.......not a great start......

Went into check in and we were met by two young ladies who obviously didn't want to be there........no friendly welcome and warm fuzzy feeling.......it was just name.......wow.......I new then I would never stay here again. But we got all our info and she said our room would be available maybe at 4pm as housekeeping had come in late........what all of them!!! I knew we would be wasting our time asking for the service we expected, so we asked where we could store our luggage.......I did think twice when I saw it......it was a little room.....outside with the busboy/concierge???? guy.......basically the guy who hailed cabs......it didn't look safe at all.....but we thought......ok. We took with us anything of value and decided to set off for the couple of hours we had.

Then I turned around from where I was stood on the pavement............wow.........
*






*
We really were that close to the building.........it truly takes your breath away........


We were a little stunned that we were so close, but we would wander over and it literally was just across the street, but we wanted some lunch now......the croissant I had earlier hadn't really done the trick and even Tom was hungry......so we walked around the corner and found a place called The Essex Café......during 9/11 it had been a medical station for anyone who needed help in any way. They still have the sign on the wall that hung outside letting everyone know they would get help there.......there`s also memories in pictures of that time on the wall. It was quite emotional seeing it all actually.....

But the sandwiches and everything else looked great........there was a guy organizing and taking everyone`s orders......this guy was loud and brash but he was serving a LOT of people.....lots of cops we noticed.......he was quite scary and we ordered and he missed mine.....I asked him again and he said I GOT it.......well, Ok then.......I wasn't going to argue with this guy..........but he soon realized after I was still stood he hadn't got it........but he was yelling and shouting and organizing all at the same time so I waited......and a few minutes later I had my sandwich.......Tom had finished his by now and had loved every bite of it...........
*












*Mine was chicken salad with honey mustard and Tom had BLT with fries..........I have to say they were good sandwiches and cheap as chips.......only around $20 for both of us........we devoured them as they were so good and we were definitely coming back here......despite the loud guy......the amount of folks they served while we sat was amazing and all the time shouting and barking orders to everyone.......quite the NY experience..........

Now we wandered over to see the Trade Centre area. 

I have mixed feelings about taking pictures here. It`s such an emotional place, but there are signs up encouraging you to take pictures and touch the names engraved, but to be respectful......we did see a security guard approach a woman who was about to empty her lunch from a backpack out onto the names and had to tell her to do it on the ground.........something you really shouldn't need to be told to do. 

So we did take pictures, but it`s the strangest feeling here, beautiful but with an inherent feeling of deep sadness. We smiled, but didn't really feel like smiling........at the same time it is beautiful what they have done with those pools and the surrounding area....and of course the Tower itself is stunning. 

The infinity pools have names of people that died on that day, I think we read them all. Particularly sad is when you see a ladies name and after her name it says and her unborn child. I struggled here......but it`s something you have to do. We also didn't do the Memorial Tour.......a friend had said leave it till next time...this was a celebration trip and they found the tour harrowing, so we took her advice. It did look something that should be done though.....the queue was huge to get in, so I would say definitely book your time ahead. 

But, we did take some pictures.........
*

























*We spent a fair amount of time walking around the two pools.......Tom asked if I wanted to go to the top of the tower, but I said no this time.....I`d leave that too for another trip........but we did wander over to see the Oculus......its the transportation hub for Trade Centre area........it looks very unusual, but fits in well........you can see where they have subliminally incorporated the original Trade Centre design........
*












*We turned around and headed to walk towards the Financial District to see what was there......again, I had briefly visited couple of trips ago, but it was brief.....we just saw the Stock Exchange and the Bull.......that was about it....oh and Trinity Church........we walked back up Trinity Place and turned to go into Wall St. Even on this short walk you can see all the old buildings that used to be pivotal in the creation of this city.....so full of history, but sadly many are being knocked down and replaced with shiny tower blocks. It took less than 10 minutes from the Trade Centre.  Again there is so much scaffolding around it doesn't look pretty the way we walked in.....but it`s quite impressive all the same.......
*







*And looking back at Trinity Church, another essential building during the time after the attacks. 
*













*We spend the usual amount of time I imagine looking around this area........there`s not a huge amount to do apart from look around......so we head down towards the river which is another maybe 10 minutes walk.........I love water.......hate being in it......but I love living close and being close to water anytime.....

It`s another beautiful day and we are enjoying being down here........it`s an added bonus as I didn't think we had enough time originally to see all we wanted to see down this end........but now we did. I did put out of my mind that right now we should be on our way to Orlando.........

As we reached the water we were looking around when we heard this amazing sound........I looked around and saw this giant thing in the sky and boy was it loud.......I said that's a heck of a helicopter.........Tom said well, that's an Osprey.......I had never heard of this before, but apparently I`m in the minority......Kyle was impressed when we told him........it`s a military plane that's been described as half plane half helicopter totally bad a$$......the vertical performance of a helicopter with the speed and range of a fixed-wing aircraft. With its rotors in vertical position, it can take off, land and hover like a helicopter. Darn impressive in any language............Tom took a million pictures of it......I was more interested who was in it........we walked very quickly down to where it had landed but as there was no motorcade waiting we assumed it was just landing for some other reason........
*






*Tom began to explain how it works at length........although I do have an engineering background......I was just impressed I had seen one.......but it was interesting to see it........

It is beautiful around the water area........and a little cool breeze helped take the heat of the day away............
*












*We bought a bottle of Snapple from a guy and began to head back up towards the hotel cutting though Wall St again.......as we walked up I saw a Sushi restaurant my cousins husband head recommended to us. He comes into the City to work a few days a week, so we thought we would give it a try tonight......I thought sushi for my birthday would be nice. I would book it when we got back to the hotel.........

Walked back and unbelievably our room still wasn't ready........so we got our luggage and headed to the lounge bar on the 6th floor........it has a balcony  with amazing views of the Trade Centre........there were plenty of seats as there was only one other person in.......the staff in here were lovely......very nice people and chatty........we ordered a glass of wine each and then headed to see the view from outside.........
*


















*It was amazing.........in the centre of the picture is the Mosque they are building.

The bridge going over the road leads to a shopping Mall that is beautiful inside.....and the waterfront area......

We went back in and Skyped Kyle as he would be home from work by now and all sorted for the evening.........he was doing great and immediately wished me a Happy Birthday with a virtual hug.........I did miss him.......but we caught up with news and then we showed him our new view for a couple of days......he was impressed too........we chatted for ages as we were only waiting for the room........it was nice catching up with him after a few days.......but he was soon telling us he had things to do.......so we said our goodbyes and said we would try and skype before we left on Friday......

We headed back down to reception where our girls on reception were slightly friendlier than before........and told us our room was now ready......finally. There was a very nice man who operated the elevators for you......pressed the button anyway.......it was such a basic reception, very small and not very welcoming......but functional I suppose.........but we got up to the 14th floor and headed down to our room........

As this is a warts and all report I will post the pictures of our room, although cupboard would have been a better description.........there was a kind of tiled walkway into the room.....then the room........
*







*And that was about it.......there was barely enough room to put luggage on the floor and when you did you had to clamber over it to get around the bed.......it was tiny!!! The bathroom was lovely though.......and I will say it was very clean.......

Anyone who knows us knows money isn't our first priority......we are happy to pay whatever something costs as long as we enjoy it........and I said before I don't usually mention money in reports, but this annoyed me.......this was almost $900 for 2 nights.......we had paid $600 plus a night for The NY Palace and that was more than worth it.......this was ridiculous! 

We went back down and asked for a better room......nothing available......we were told later when we mentioned how disappointed we were in the room size, well what do you expect having come from the New York Palace......stunned.* 














*But, we would be in Orlando in a few days.......we could deal with this for 2 nights........we brought out a few clothes to do us the time we would be here and our toiletries and proceeded to get changed and showered for our night out. I do have to say the products in the bathroom were lovely too.......



cont in next post......*


----------



## schumigirl

wmoon said:


> Grear trip report, I've just caught up.  We have never been to New York before but its on my list, perhaps next year with the girls for my 45th (any excuse).  Dh is keen to start in New York on one of our Florida trips which would be lovely and I'm sure now ds is older (10) it would be great, he likes cities but I'd also love an adult only trip there.
> Your hotel looked amazing, I loved how helpful they were in helping you change your travel. Looks like you had a lovely pre birthday night, I'm a fan of Wicked but have only seen it once in Edinburgh.
> Looking forward to reading more.





Glad you joined us..........oh any excuse will do for NY........lol......it is fine for kids, but perfect for adults only.......yes, the hotel was amazing....our next one not so much........but we made the best of it.......I had friends that saw Wicked when it toured Scotland, they saw it in the Hydro in Glasgow and said it was just as good there.........
Hope you enjoy the rest........


----------



## schumigirl

*WEDNESDAY 13TH cont..........

Showered very quickly and dressed even quicker.......I did not want to spend any time in this room I didn't have to....it was very small and it felt even smaller.......so as soon as we were dressed we went downstairs to the lounge and had a glass of wine.......it was quite nice up there, again very minimal décor 

We ended up ordering two little mini bottles of prosecco each.........I went online and reserved a table at the restaurant we wanted and hoped there was one this late........there was. 
*






*It was quite pleasant up here, and felt very much a business hotel rather than a family place to go......which was ok. We sat for maybe an hour or so and then set off the  15-20 minute walk to the restaurant. 

We went the same route and walked past the historical buildings once more..........it was still quite busy at this time of night......but we were now hungry and walked fairly quickly being stuck behind someone who decided the whole world needed to know about her intimate parts and the issues she was having!!!!!! A little unnecessary.........but she was devoid of awareness around her I believe......her companion had the grace to look slightly embarrassed.......I was sincerely hoping they weren't going to the same place as us...as I would guarantee she`d be sat at the table next to us.........

However she turned off into a health juice bar.......no chance of us going in there.......far too healthy........

The restaurant is called Haru Sushi........and as we went in we were greeted very warmly by a young lady who took us to our nice table by the window.....although you wouldn't say it had a view.......but nice all the same........the waiters all greeted us nicely too.......I liked this place already.......

This was a nice menu......our waiter was lovely and asked if we had any allergies, I explained mine and he very briefly explained what I shouldn't order and what could be adapted but it wasn't a problem......I was pleased to hear that........so we ordered first as always our bottle of wine......they did have a better choice than I expected somehow.....so I easily found one we would really enjoy.........

On to the menu......so many choices of sushi and sashimi..........we were told to take our time and ask any questions......I like places that don't rush you in any way.........but, so many appetisers to choose from we were torn.........but eventually we chose spicy shrimp and king crab dumplings........he asked how spicy did I want the shrimp.........told him very spicy.........he smiled and said ok..........now I was worried.......lol.......I do like extra spicy food and I`m sometimes disappointed in America the levels of spice we get......sometimes!! 
*

























*I was surprised Tom chose the dumplings as it`s not something he would usually choose......but they were delicious......and my spicy shrimp was indeed spicy.......but they were fine for me.......he came to check they weren't too hot for me and saw they were almost done and said he was glad I had enjoyed as he was worried I wouldn't be able to eat them.......easy!!!! They both were delicious and accompanied by a favourite Hands of Time wine, it was a great start to the meal.........
*






*For our entrée we chose a shared sushi and sashimi meal...........it looked fairly substantial and it meant we could have a little of a few options we wanted to choose from........
*






*It was gorgeous!!! We didn't manage to finish all of it, but we made a good dent.........everything was of as high a standard as I expected.....I know the person who told us to go had high expectations of a restaurant.......and although this was a chain, it was a good one....

We had no room for dessert........but our waiter had heard Tom wish me a Happy Birthday as we toasted our first glass.......so he brought to the table, as a birthday gift from the restaurant a green tea dessert/ice cream.........we thought that was a lovely gesture.......not something I would ever order, but I would try it......
*






*It was weird.......it had a slight dumpling texture, but had ice cream in it........and it was nice. I think. We did finish it though as it was quite light in texture although it looks heavy.......

We then paid the check and thanked him for a lovely evening.......it really had been nice.....and I only mentioned once we should be in The Palm in Orlando..........I was glad we had chosen there tonight. 

Walking back it was fairly quiet everywhere........but we felt totally safe.......everything is so pretty at night........

*





We got back to the hotel but first we had a walk over to see the infinity pools at night.......they were beautiful........


















*We were only there around half an hour then we decided to go sit in the bar for a while, it was only just after 10.45pm and we were not looking forward to going back to our room........The staff on reception tonight were lovely, so different from the day staff today. but, into lounge and I went and sat down and Tom went to the bar to order drinks.......he was gone ages as the staff were so chatty........this was the nicest part of the hotel......

We took our drinks outside and admired the gorgeous view at night. Now I do have to say I understand the price is part reflection of the position of this hotel, it`s prime position of course it could be understood why they charge the prices they do. We had put the cost behind us now and just wanted to enjoy our last few days in NY. 

It was lovely outside on the balcony........there were a few other folks enjoying the night air too.......and no one could smoke which made it extra pleasant.......it was a little misty tonight which made it extra pretty somehow.........we were entranced with this view.......
*






*But eventually we headed up to the room for munchkins........and we had decided that it was just a place to sleep.......we just hoped we could. 
*


----------



## HM

Really enjoying this report.  I've not done a trip to NYC other than one day with friends to see a Broadway show back in the early 80s (42nd Street), though my sister goes often. I've learned more from you than I've learned from her family.  Still not sure this is a place I'm up for visiting (I'm really not a city person), but there are things I'd like to see and you've made it sound wonderful.  Thanks so much. Looking forward to more of your trip!


----------



## jcc0621

That wasn't a room, it was closet :-O.


----------



## ckmiles

I am loving this report.  I binged on your report from last year (Didn't get much work done that day...)

Your writing and attention to detail is like a great novel that I cannot put down. 

I live about an hour away from NYC so I visit fairly often, its so enjoyable to see others views of the city. 

I am ashamed to admit, I check this thread often looking for your next post.  My apologies for stalking.


----------



## schumigirl

*THURSDAY 14TH SEPTEMBER........

Yesterday had been the strangest birthday I think I ever had........usually I`m on the phone to mum, family and friends.......I did get a load of emails but it was still weird not having the normal birthday I usually have, but it was still lovely and vey special being in NYC. 

As for the room only being a place to sleep.......well we didn't........the bed was unbelievably uncomfortable, but as bad as that was.....the air conditioning unit was like a jumbo jet taking off beside us. And poor Tom was in the blast area as he was right beside it........every 20 minutes or so this thing fired up and then took off even louder.........and the cold blast it sent over us was awful. Around 3am we began to laugh as it was the total juxtaposition we had been in with our previous hotel.........we did try and turn it off, but the room became unbearably hot.........I will say we reported it in the morning and the maintenance guy said there was nothing wrong with it and maybe we weren't used to aircon!!! At that point I asked him to leave the room.........

So we were up sharp, showered and dressed quickly. We were out of the hotel by 7.30 I believe.......

It was fresh at this time of the morning......very fresh.......we went around the corner to the loud and bustling Essex Café again.......we knew despite the loud guy we would get a nice basic breakfast.........it was heaving......but most were construction guys or cops who were having take out.....so there were loads of tables through the back........we stood for a second to decide while this guy yelled did we know what we wanted......I must have looked shocked as a cop beside me whispered his bark really was worse than his bite.....then yelled at the guy to stop scaring the tourists......I burst out laughing and asked with a twinkle how did he know I was a tourist.......now he laughed!!!! And immediately yelled I was Scottish!!!! lol.......he proclaimed his love for everything Scottish......rather loudly too.......the loud guy wasn't pleased his queue was being held up so proceeded to ignore me.....I was laughing so hard at this point with this cop I though we were going to be asked to leave.........but eventually the Officer got his take out and bid me in a Scottish accent a fond farewell.........hey, a guy in Uniform will do for me........lol.......now I turned to face angry loud guy......that took the smile off my face........

I ordered sausage bacon and scrambled egg for Tom and Pancakes and bacon for me........he was almost polite for a second but then began yelling at the next bunch to get their orders ready quickly....as he said the word quickly he glanced back at me........I didn't know whether to laugh or cry at this point.......it was so funny........but the food was good and the pancakes were huge........and coffee was nice.......I did get the food back to the table and giving angry guy a big smile as I passed him........I then noticed he had given me sausages instead of bacon........well I wasn't going back.....and actually the sausages were gorgeous....very peppery which I liked.......

I sat down at the table Tom was at and immediately gave him one of the pancakes........I`d never eat all of those.......
*






*I think the whole breakfast was around $15 not including tip......an absolute bargain........this is an amazing little place......if you`re in this area look it up.....you can`t miss it across from the Trade Centre.........

We ate up and when we were full we stopped. Portions were huge........but I did finish all the maple syrup........it was delicious......

But we were ready to start our day now.......

I had thought we would go on The Staten Island Ferry. This was another thing Tom wanted to do, but with 5 days decided we didn't have enough time, so this was a real bonus.......I had a cardigan on this morning as it was still fresh although it was early........I had high hopes it would warm up. Last time I went on this ferry although it was warm, it was cold out in the water, so I was ready today........Tom had no such jacket. So I hoped it wouldn't be too bad......

We walked down Trinity Place all the way down to Battery Park, and the ferry terminal is right there.......you can`t miss it......
*

*We again walked past the ticket touts.....and I was a little disappointed no one tried to sell me a ticket for the ferry.......of course everyone knows the ferry is free......but I suppose there`s always some that don't speak great English and could be caught out........but, we walked straight in and the place was fairly quiet........we didn't have to wait long for the next ferry........ The Ferry runs 24 hours a day/ 7 days a week. More ferries run (every 15 or 20 minutes,)  on the weekdays during the rush hours of 6am-9.30am and 3.30-8pm, with either 30-minute or 60-minute service the rest of the day. On weekends, service is provided every half hour from 6am-7pm on Saturdays and 9am -7pm on Sundays. So it`s an excellent service for everyone........we have only ever got off one ferry and on the next one......you do have to get off at the other end, you can`t stay on even if you are just coming straight back.

As with my continued love for movies that show New York.......all I can hear in my head as we board the ferry is the theme from Working Girl with Melanie Griffith........and it doesn't leave my head the whole morning..........love that movie. 

You do get a fabulous view of the rather small in real life Statue of Liberty.......yes, impressive, but much smaller than I imagined first time I saw it.....Tom said exactly the same thing..........

Today was still early so the sun hadn't really warmed up yet......so it`s a little misty and the city looks a little dull........
*























*Still impressive though and again, now I had the song in my head that was in Ghostbusters 2 when she came to life.......I watch too much tv!!!! 

And best of all it wasn't cold at all.......I expected Tom to say he was cold and wanted to go inside instead........it`s usually me.....I hate being cold.
*







*We were soon over at the other side, only takes around 25 minutes........we quickly got off and straight back round to wait to board again.........takes 5 minutes really........but by now I could see the sun was starting to come through..........yay!!!

*





*Rather a murky view from the other side..........
*





*You could feel the heat change going back over, although it hadn't been cold, now it was warm.........

We stood on the other side coming back and a German approached and began talking to us and eventually asked the official name of the bridge in the distance behind us........now I knew the name and at this moment my mind went blank......you now when you get more annoyed you cant remember and it gets further away........it just didn't appear in my brain.......I did remember 4 hours later.......the Verrazano Narrows Bridge........too late though.......

I do love the mix of architecture as you come back into the city, and hope we don't lose too many of the older buildings as we pursue the challenge of taller and taller buildings to compete with the challenge of less land available to build on ........
*











*We stood at the front to get off to watch the procedure.......we like the boring stuff too.......and then we walked off with the crowds......I like that people don't hang about here......we walk fairly quickly usually and this suited us this morning........

Some folks may not seem the point of getting on a ferry and getting straight back off.....but it`s The Staten Island Ferry........well worth doing.....you get amazing views of the city and SoL..........I did quite fancy going on the little green boat we saw whizzing around.......it got really close to Lady Liberty.....

We did take pictures outside the terminal as it was gorgeous now......and yes the touts appeared trying to hawk bus tours and anything else you can think of..........

I do have to say my hair here was slightly windswept.......
*













*We really enjoyed our little jaunt on the ferry this morning.........and it was still fairly early........

I have no idea what time it was but I`d guess just after 10am..........so now we had the rest of the day free........I knew where we were going.....

Washington Square Park.

Now, it was a fair distance to get there, it`s up in 4th St which is a long walk.......Tom will walk, but prefers to get cabs........so we opted to get a cab......there were a few around but all had the not working sign on......so we walked round a little and hailed one.....this cab driver stopped and we got in......we told him where we were going and he said it would take a while as traffic was bad.......I sighed and told him to take the FDR.......he looked a bit surprised and said oh ok.......I told him it would be quicker this time of day......Now Tom was impressed.......I just hoped I had made the right choice.......lol........

Although it looks slightly different now this was the route that the pimp mobile attacked James Bond car in Live and Let Die.......again, useless nonsense.....but told Tom and he said oh I see it now.........we seemed to go forever but we got to see the areas as we drove through them......and then as Tom was beginning to question my choice we made a turn and were back in among the streets......and before long I told him to stop and we would get out and walk as it was just around the corner........cost was $30 with tip.....so not too bad.......I assured Tom it would have been longer going solely through the streets.

I love this park........it is so pretty and of course the famous Washington Monument that looks so much like the Arc de Triomphe in Paris.......beautiful......it was indeed now a lovely day........so we sauntered across the road and headed straight for the bathrooms........they`re decent and clean....nothing fancy, but at least they have them.........

It was busier than the previous times I have visited......but still has a peaceful feel about it..........I know I say this a lot, but I really love this area.......
*










































*We spent around an hour here.......maybe longer just walking around and sitting around on the benches.....and again, people chat to you and pass the time of day......we sat by a businessman who looked a bit stressed........I smiled as we sat and he took out his earplugs and said good morning Ma`am.....now I love that!!!! We don't use Ma`am in the Uk.......I do like it......we started chatting and exchanged details of what brought us to the park that day.......I find it so interesting hearing about folks day to day life.......he sounded like a nice man and for the second time in a day proclaimed an affection for Scotland.....always nice to hear......he had travelled extensively around the world except the UK........he was pleased to hear we loved NYC so much........

He headed off soon and we sat for a little longer then began walking into the village area........we wanted pizza.......we walked till we found somewhere we liked the look of........it was John`s of Bleeker St.......I hadn't intentionally saught this place out but stumble upon it by accident really......although there are a huge amount of places to eat here.....you can get any type of food you desire......and every place looks nicer than the last.......

It`s a colorful place......very different from Midtown or uptown, but we loved it......definitely somewhere you could live day to day and never leave.....and lots of characters around.........

But we came across this as we went down the wrong road.........it`s a kind of a hole in the wall type place......very basic, but bathrooms were immaculate......always a good judge for me..........
*







*We went in and got seated in the middle of the room as it was quite busy......I was glad as we had chairs......the booths had hard wooden benches that looked distinctly uncomfortable.........but it was nice and the staff were nice too.......they give us menu`s and we order a beer for Tom, wine for me which was dreadful but dirt cheap......and pizza wise we chose a medium pepperoni and ground beef........it was large.

You can see them make fresh pizza behind the counter which was nice......and it was friendly place........was it the best pizza we ever ate.......no......but it was nice enough and we did enjoy it.........
*













*It was so busy now, so we didn't hang around and paid the very inexpensive check and left.........

It was blooming hot outside now.........but we did stop off at a fountain to take a picture........
*











*Now, we like it hot we really do.......but......it was boiling and our hotel was an awful long away.........so we got another cab........yes, you`re supposed to walk in NYC.......but we were full of pizza and it was middle of the day with no suncream on........so cab it was. This is where I wished I knew the subway better.......it took ages and I said to Tom did he want to try the subway, a definitive no. He was happy in a cab.........

Finally we began to see landmarks we knew that were right beside the Trade Centre, so we got up before he racked up another load of $$$

We didn't want to go back into the hotel for now......so we wandered through the infinity pools again for just a short time.........then we went into our favourite café for cheesecake........I had spotted it lurking away in a chilled cabinet this morning.....so I knew Tom would always find space for cheesecake.......so told him we would brave shouty guy for a slice.........

It was quiet at this time of the day and the yelling guy was gone.......it was peaceful........so we chose 2 pieces of strawberry cheesecake, Snapple and coffee....
*






*I could so eat a piece of that right now!!! It was lush........everything a slice of cheesecake should be............

It was quite nice in here right now, and it gave us the chance to see everything they had on the walls and the certificate they had thanking them for their help and contribution during 9/11. Impressive. 

At that we headed the short walk back to our hotel and we would get showered and changed and head back out..........*


----------



## schumigirl

HM said:


> Really enjoying this report.  I've not done a trip to NYC other than one day with friends to see a Broadway show back in the early 80s (42nd Street), though my sister goes often. I've learned more from you than I've learned from her family.  Still not sure this is a place I'm up for visiting (I'm really not a city person), but there are things I'd like to see and you've made it sound wonderful.  Thanks so much. Looking forward to more of your trip!



Hi HM and ..........I`m so glad you are reading long and enjoying it.......always nice to read!!! I know what you mean about cities......I much prefer smaller places, and less busy.......but.....there are so many fabulous things to see it`s worth it......I hope you do go back one day and love it......hope you enjoy the rest of the report too, nice to have you along.........



jcc0621 said:


> That wasn't a room, it was closet :-O.



lol......it really was!!! Definitely the smallest room we have ever been in........we just had to laugh in the end........and be glad it was clean or I would have walked out and then worried where to stay......



ckmiles said:


> I am loving this report.  I binged on your report from last year (Didn't get much work done that day...)
> 
> Your writing and attention to detail is like a great novel that I cannot put down.
> 
> I live about an hour away from NYC so I visit fairly often, its so enjoyable to see others views of the city.
> 
> I am ashamed to admit, I check this thread often looking for your next post.  My apologies for stalking.



.......Oh I love hearing that........not stalking at all......I`ve done it myself at times.......

How lucky you get to go to NYC so often.......I am very jealous........ I hope I describe your city well........

Thanks for the lovely comments and hope you enjoy following along.........


----------



## robl45

The worst part is having to wait for a new part each day.  I've been to NY before with friends, but have resisted the urge to go and visit due to the price of hotels.  450 a night for a closet.  Wow!


----------



## tortilla24

Looks like that green dessert was mocha ice cream! It's green tea ice-cream wrapped in a rice dumpling. They make a ton of flavors - black sesame, strawberry, mango, red bean, etc. It's always a nice touch to the end of a sushi dinner


----------



## schumigirl

robl45 said:


> The worst part is having to wait for a new part each day.  I've been to NY before with friends, but have resisted the urge to go and visit due to the price of hotels.  450 a night for a closet.  Wow!



Nice to have you read along...........yep, as I said we really don’t mind paying if it’s worth it......but this wasn’t......but it was clean........we made the best of it, and I think coming from the New York Palace.....nothing would have compared.....it really was worth the money.........



tortilla24 said:


> Looks like that green dessert was mocha ice cream! It's green tea ice-cream wrapped in a rice dumpling. They make a ton of flavors - black sesame, strawberry, mango, red bean, etc. It's always a nice touch to the end of a sushi dinner



Yes, the green tea ice cream wasn’t really for me, but it was ok and yes it was a nice touch, and kind of them too......we hadn’t mentioned a birthday.......

Do like the sound of the other flavours though..........except red bean.....think that may be an acquired taste........


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, I love cheesecake. 

Great pictures once again.

That second hotel does look so basic, but like anything else with hotels, location, location, location.   Glad you only had 2 nights before heading to the airport.

Ready to hear where you went out after freshening up.


----------



## soniam

So sorry your new hotel wasn't as nice. That really is a small room. I thought the place we stayed at near Times Square had small rooms, but yours is like a cabin on cruise ship. Actually, the cabins on cruise ships are bigger Glad your birthday was otherwise nice though. The hotel has a great view though. The new building and memorial are really beautiful. I really would like to see them. The only time we have been to New York was within a year or two of 9/11. They were still dismantling stuff and everything was fenced off. We watched the 9/11 incidents very closely. We were supposed to fly to Germany for my first European trip the day after. We watched them replay the first one on television and then saw the second building get hit live. As sad as it is, I am reminded to live life to the fullest for the people that died that day. I think I would have been in tears at the memorial. I totally thought of Working Girl when you mentioned the ferry You are really moving fast through this report.


----------



## tink1957

I should know better than to read your report when I'm hungry....yum cheesecake indeed.  The sushi looks good too.

I can't believe that they charged you $450 per night for that tiny room.  

Love all the great pics, I'm really getting a great feel for the city.


----------



## keishashadow

So you like pizza eh? Lol NYC sure is the place to sample it.

Smiling re the working girl reference & at all the great pics.  You've done the city proud. 

I am wondering why the 2nd hotel squished what appears to be a King size bed in such a small footprint of a room.  Understand it's a business hotel but you'd think a Queen would've been a better choice. Still, lucky to get a room at the inn I suppose.  If anything makes you appreciate a top-notch property.


----------



## macraven

_Yup that room looks small but it's better than having to sleep on a park bench for two nights 


You did good by staying busy and explore more of New York those
two extra days
Less time in the room and more exploring the big Apple !_


----------



## angryduck71

I messaged you earlier that I specifically came back to the DIS to see if you had written a trip report yet.  SO excited you went to NYC and wrote about it here because, as I told you, we're planning a trip to NYC this summer!    We've been before, but having booked the hotel yesterday, reading your report just made me that more excited!  I made notes while reading... so, I have many comments.  LOL.

First, Tom's smile.  <3  You know how that gets to me! 

Second, CONGRATS on all the celebrations!!!!  I hope the trip ends up fantastic even with the little bump of icky hotel. 

Third,  I DID get Harry Potter Cursed Child tickets yesterday by getting a package with hotel included.  It's called Novotel.  Sounds like it has great reviews and good with kids.  It was a bit of a scary ride yesterday -- first they said they had tickets (they had gotten me more expensive tickets down front -- I really wanted the front of the balcony because that's where Davy likes to sit, but I wasn't going to be particular), then they didn't (somehow they let those slip), then they finally did (front row balcony right where we wanted to be!) and confirmed it all.  I hear all the released tickets were sold out yesterday, so feeling very lucky!  I had told my son earlier I didn't get an access code to get tickets, so I think I'm going to keep mum until Christmas and make it a Christmas present.    He's more into experiences now than "things," so this will be perfect.  I read in reviews of this hotel that although it's in Times Square and has amazing views, the rooms are quiet.  Reminded me of your review of your first hotel.  Anyway, again, your review making me even more excited!!!!  But, alas, must wait 7 months... sigh....

Fourth, the naked painted lady at Times Square reminds me of the other time I took Davy to NYC.  The whole time we were there, he acted like he could not hear my boyfriend and me when we'd talk to him.  "Huh?" was a standard response.  So, we're walking in Times Square, see the naked lady, and I whisper to Jason, "Great way for Davy to see his first naked lady."  THEN Davy and hear me and says, "yeah, why is she NAKED OUT ON THE STREET?  ICK!"  LOL

Fifth, you talked about that Depeche Mode concert.  I met a lady at a U2 concert here in KC who was at THAT Depeche Mode concert in NYC.  LOL.  She was from France and took her holiday to come over and see U2 and Depeche Mode all over the States.

Sixth, TIFFANY'S  YAY!!!!  How sweet!

Seventh,  Davy LOVES A Christmas Story.  I'm going to have to check out that leather-bound book!  I am so with you -- I NEED a "real" book.  I have a HUGE library in my house.  I am obsessed -- I think we are soul-sisters there!

Eighth, Davy has not been to the Empire State Building (I have years and years ago).  He wants to go this time and he LOVES Kong, so SO going to get that ornament you described!

Ninth,  I've seen Wicked about 4 times and Davy twice.  We LOVE IT.  So glad Tom enjoyed it!  Just an amazing show!!!!!

Tenth, Davy loves the Home Alone movies.  I need to take note and take him specifically to the places from that movie!  Thanks for the idea!

Eleventh, Juniors:  I've heard a couple of recommendations now for that place, so for sure going to try it!  

Twelfth, the loud sandwich guy reminds me of the Soup Nazi from Seinfeld, who was modeled after a real restaurant owner.  If you don't know what I'm talking about, immediately go now to youtube and look!   

Lucky thirteenth, SO HAPPY TO READ YOUR REPORT!!!!  Can't wait for more! 

PS fourteenth -- do the Tower next time.  I did it when I went with a friend to the US Open.  It's amazing.  Although, you may freak out if Tom is too near the windows!


----------



## tortilla24

angryduck71 said:


> Third, I DID get Harry Potter Cursed Child tickets yesterday by getting a package with hotel included.


Congrats! I got them yesterday too and was lucky enough to get a code! Just have to wait until July 2018.


----------



## angryduck71

tortilla24 said:


> Congrats! I got them yesterday too and was lucky enough to get a code! Just have to wait until July 2018.


Yay!!!!  We're going end of May, but July (Harry's and my birthday month!) was the second choice.


----------



## Lori74

Love your dress, that color is gorgeous!


----------



## tortilla24

angryduck71 said:


> Yay!!!!  We're going end of May, but July (Harry's and my birthday month!) was the second choice.


Fun fact - Harry and I share a birthday


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yum, I love cheesecake.
> 
> Great pictures once again.
> 
> That second hotel does look so basic, but like anything else with hotels, location, location, location.   Glad you only had 2 nights before heading to the airport.
> 
> Ready to hear where you went out after freshening up.



Isn`t cheesecake just the best!!! Even location didn't explain this one away........other hotels in same area with better facilities were cheaper......they obviously took advantage of the lack of rooms.......that`s business though isn't it.......location was good though, no denying that. 



soniam said:


> So sorry your new hotel wasn't as nice. That really is a small room. I thought the place we stayed at near Times Square had small rooms, but yours is like a cabin on cruise ship. Actually, the cabins on cruise ships are bigger Glad your birthday was otherwise nice though. The hotel has a great view though. The new building and memorial are really beautiful. I really would like to see them. The only time we have been to New York was within a year or two of 9/11. They were still dismantling stuff and everything was fenced off. We watched the 9/11 incidents very closely. We were supposed to fly to Germany for my first European trip the day after. We watched them replay the first one on television and then saw the second building get hit live. As sad as it is, I am reminded to live life to the fullest for the people that died that day. I think I would have been in tears at the memorial. I totally thought of Working Girl when you mentioned the ferry You are really moving fast through this report.



lol.....my sister cruises a lot and she said all their suites/cabins have always been much bigger than that........we did have to laugh really.......yes the 9/11 whole area I found very emotional, most people around could be seen wiping a tear or two at some point. Yep....trying to get through it......
maybe if I didn't  ramble so much.......lol.....



tink1957 said:


> I should know better than to read your report when I'm hungry....yum cheesecake indeed.  The sushi looks good too.
> 
> I can't believe that they charged you $450 per night for that tiny room.
> 
> Love all the great pics, I'm really getting a great feel for the city.



Mmmmmmm yep......cheesecake.......lush!!! Glad you`re enjoying it Vicki.......not long till Orlando........


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> So you like pizza eh? Lol NYC sure is the place to sample it.
> 
> Smiling re the working girl reference & at all the great pics.  You've done the city proud.
> 
> I am wondering why the 2nd hotel squished what appears to be a King size bed in such a small footprint of a room.  Understand it's a business hotel but you'd think a Queen would've been a better choice. Still, lucky to get a room at the inn I suppose.  If anything makes you appreciate a top-notch property.



Oh we yearned for the NY Palace lol........yes, it was a strange room, really wasn't even big enough to be a single.......even for a KIng Bed it felt small......oh pizza.......now that does get a mmmmmmmmmm.......we did have some nice ones later tonight........glad you`ve enjoyed the pictures....I have thousands as you can imagine......won`t post them all........



macraven said:


> _Yup that room looks small but it's better than having to sleep on a park bench for two nights
> 
> 
> You did good by staying busy and explore more of New York those
> two extra days
> Less time in the room and more exploring the big Apple !_



I just wished we hadn't chose that hotel.....but it worked out in the end really location wise as we got to do more than planned.......yes, less time in the room the better........



angryduck71 said:


> I messaged you earlier that I specifically came back to the DIS to see if you had written a trip report yet.  SO excited you went to NYC and wrote about it here because, as I told you, we're planning a trip to NYC this summer!    We've been before, but having booked the hotel yesterday, reading your report just made me that more excited!  I made notes while reading... so, I have many comments.  LOL.
> 
> First, Tom's smile.  <3  You know how that gets to me!
> 
> Second, CONGRATS on all the celebrations!!!!  I hope the trip ends up fantastic even with the little bump of icky hotel.
> 
> Third,  I DID get Harry Potter Cursed Child tickets yesterday by getting a package with hotel included.  It's called Novotel.  Sounds like it has great reviews and good with kids.  It was a bit of a scary ride yesterday -- first they said they had tickets (they had gotten me more expensive tickets down front -- I really wanted the front of the balcony because that's where Davy likes to sit, but I wasn't going to be particular), then they didn't (somehow they let those slip), then they finally did (front row balcony right where we wanted to be!) and confirmed it all.  I hear all the released tickets were sold out yesterday, so feeling very lucky!  I had told my son earlier I didn't get an access code to get tickets, so I think I'm going to keep mum until Christmas and make it a Christmas present.    He's more into experiences now than "things," so this will be perfect.  I read in reviews of this hotel that although it's in Times Square and has amazing views, the rooms are quiet.  Reminded me of your review of your first hotel.  Anyway, again, your review making me even more excited!!!!  But, alas, must wait 7 months... sigh....
> 
> Fourth, the naked painted lady at Times Square reminds me of the other time I took Davy to NYC.  The whole time we were there, he acted like he could not hear my boyfriend and me when we'd talk to him.  "Huh?" was a standard response.  So, we're walking in Times Square, see the naked lady, and I whisper to Jason, "Great way for Davy to see his first naked lady."  THEN Davy and hear me and says, "yeah, why is she NAKED OUT ON THE STREET?  ICK!"  LOL
> 
> Fifth, you talked about that Depeche Mode concert.  I met a lady at a U2 concert here in KC who was at THAT Depeche Mode concert in NYC.  LOL.  She was from France and took her holiday to come over and see U2 and Depeche Mode all over the States.
> 
> Sixth, TIFFANY'S  YAY!!!!  How sweet!
> 
> Seventh,  Davy LOVES A Christmas Story.  I'm going to have to check out that leather-bound book!  I am so with you -- I NEED a "real" book.  I have a HUGE library in my house.  I am obsessed -- I think we are soul-sisters there!
> 
> Eighth, Davy has not been to the Empire State Building (I have years and years ago).  He wants to go this time and he LOVES Kong, so SO going to get that ornament you described!
> 
> Ninth,  I've seen Wicked about 4 times and Davy twice.  We LOVE IT.  So glad Tom enjoyed it!  Just an amazing show!!!!!
> 
> Tenth, Davy loves the Home Alone movies.  I need to take note and take him specifically to the places from that movie!  Thanks for the idea!
> 
> Eleventh, Juniors:  I've heard a couple of recommendations now for that place, so for sure going to try it!
> 
> Twelfth, the loud sandwich guy reminds me of the Soup Nazi from Seinfeld, who was modeled after a real restaurant owner.  If you don't know what I'm talking about, immediately go now to youtube and look!
> 
> Lucky thirteenth, SO HAPPY TO READ YOUR REPORT!!!!  Can't wait for more!
> 
> PS fourteenth -- do the Tower next time.  I did it when I went with a friend to the US Open.  It's amazing.  Although, you may freak out if Tom is too near the windows!



It was fabulous to read you message the other day........we miss your posts!!!!!

Tom says thanks........ 

I`m so glad you`re sorted.....the Novotel is in a great position and does get good reviews.......and I'm so glad you got your tickets for Cursed Child......it sounds so good......

Some great tips there......I will go up the new tower next time we go......I`ll be ill, but I`ll do it.......lol.......will google that Seinfeld thing......I never watched that show.......

The NY Library store had some lovely books, not  a huge selection, but you`d find a good few since you love books too!!! Yep, real book person here too.......gave my Kindle away......didn't like it.........

Glad to see you post though.......don't be a stranger........and cant wait to hear about NYC with Davy.......



Lori74 said:


> Love your dress, that color is gorgeous!



The green one? Yep I like it.......had it a few years and wont get rid of it.......think we all have clothes like that........


----------



## schumigirl

*THURSDAY cont.........

Quickest shower and change of clothes ever which we had to wait for as our room hadn't been cleaned. I can live without my bed being made, but I wanted clean towels and products.......tried to call housekeeping from the room but it was permanently engaged. So I went down to the front desk to ask if we could get fresh towels and products....I really did expect the room to have been done at this time of day. I went back up and within 10 minutes a young lady appeared with a mass of towels and products and asked rather surprisingly did we want our room serviced.....why she had to ask I don't know, we said no it was fine just the towels.............but again, I have to say the hotel was immaculately clean and most of the staff were very friendly excluding the two at check in........

One of the managers we had spoken to stopped us on the way out and asked how our stay was and I asked if she really wanted to know......she laughed it off really, but asked if she could help with anything........actually there was, we told her we needed a car to take us to JFK tomorrow afternoon around 4.30pm. We had been told b the concierge in the NY Palace that cab drivers wouldn't be keen at that time of the day as it was change of shift........so we asked if she could arrange a car for us. She said yes, they used a company regularly and she would book it for us. We just had to be outside and it would be there. The cost was only $20 more than a cab, plus tip of course.....it would save us worrying about getting there..........we thanked her and headed outside. 

So we headed to the pub next door......another local institution that was a local lifeline after the attacks. It was called O` Hara`s......I don't usually go into places like this but again, it was historic. The place was filled with badges of police and Fire officers badges from all over the world all hanging all around every wall in the place.........very emotional again.........but we sat at the bar and Tom ordered a beer and I ordered a white wine........going by the reviews we were unlucky.......we got the unfriendly barman........but, turns out he was sick.....literally........I tasted the wine and it was disgusting.......so I just didn't drink it.....it was a nice place to sit though and incredibly busy with folks from all different walks of life......every walk of life!!! We didn't plan to eat there as Irish pub menu`s don`t appeal to me in the slightest, but the food did look good. 

We asked for the check and another barman asked if we could wait while our original barman threw up....he would be back.......the look of horror that stretched across my face must have been visible as he asked if id never thrown up and laughed.........eh just the check buddy and we`ll pay it now.......at this point I told him the wine was dreadful.......he then told me I was in an Irish pub........I was mad......then  noticed the giant vat the wine had come from.....yuk......Tom said we weren't paying for it....so he just flung out some random cost for the beer.........and he was annoyed.......sorry buddy, this place might have the heart of the locals and I can see why, but he was the only person in 10 years we didn't tip. I wouldn't go back. Which is a shame as it does get a lot of love. 

We planned to wander over the other side of the street and see the Westfield Mall.......it looked so pretty.......but first we stopped off at The Fritz Koenig Sphere. 

This was originally the centerpiece of the World Trade Centre.........but though badly damaged in the attacks it survived. Without going into the whole story, it had been in Battery Park for years.......thanks to the efforts of some like Michael Burke who`s firefighter brother died that day it now overlooks the Plaza of the National 9/11 Memorial. Strangely they didn't want it to be part of the display they have in there. It`s bronze and an impressive 27 foot high. 
*






*Again, it`s quite a reflective place to be, but not as sobering as the pools.........and it feels right actually where they have put it. I have no clue as to the politics of it, but I`m glad it`s still there as an eternal symbol. 

This was a nice place across the street........and strangely enough I had been in part of this building before. I saw the ground floor and realized that in 2013 my niece and I had gone on there with a little tour and they let us take pictures across the street to the then unfinished new tower........so I took a picture to show her.....and we headed around to where the shops were.......
*
























*Now this impressed me.........it almost made the Mall at Millenia look dull and lackluster!!! It was sparklingly clean and everything was immaculate.....and it did have some very nice stores. We mostly window shopped but did want to look for something to eat too.......we knew where the food court was but first we wanted to go out here.........
*






*I was amazed how close we were to the river.....now I know Manhattan is narrow, but I forget just how narrow at times.....and didn't realise the river was just across the street from us.......it was beautiful here........really tranquil but at the same time it was buzzing.......so many restaurants around and places to have a drink and they were full of people.......this was an area that would be so much fun to spend some time.........
*































*We sat and had a glass of champagne and watched the changing light over the water.......it was warm and the atmosphere was so nice......we did choose somewhere a little quieter as there was a few bars that were very raucous and we just wanted to sit somewhere we could hear ourselves think a little.....maybe we were indeed getting old......lol......it was almost perfect, and the champagne was nice too. 

We headed back inside the mall as Tom was getting hungry now.........unusual for him as it`s usually me......he`s the type that can go all day without food or drink.......me?? I start shaking if I don't eat regularly........I don't know how he does it.......but he was quite hungry........so we started back inside and planned to have a look at a few stores before checking out the food court........
*












*We wandered around for quite a while and the food court was indeed nice, but nothing really appealed........what we both admitted we wanted was pizza again.......and a lot of pizza!!! This was my kind of guy...........now I felt hungry!!!

So we set off back through the mall and headed back over the walkway that crossed that busy road and back to the Trade Centre side of the road......we had enjoyed the waterside area and would have spent longer if strangely, we had more time. We did like this downtown area, there was so much to do and see and we hadn't even touched the surface of things we would have liked to have done. 

But for now........food was calling........we had seen a few pizza places around the hotel, but one had caught our eye and I vaguely remember someone mentioning it at some point.......but who it was evaded me at this point.......it literally was next to the Essex Café we had enjoyed eating in.....and didn't look the fanciest of places, but there were seats inside and loads of choices of pizza........I do like different toppings on pizza and adore bbq sauce as a base.......something that some regard as a cardinal sin........but, we like what we like.......

Tom went straight to the bathroom as we`d had 2 glasses of champagne......while I checked out the pizza.........I had sat our bag down on a table while I looked......and I turned round to see a guy sat at the same table for four........I thought how rude. But I walked over and said oh I`m sorry I didn`t know you were sitting there......but nicely as I thought maybe I had taken his table and I was the rude one!! He looked horrified and said he hadn't even noticed my bag.......I did believe him, he moved and we began to chat as always. Tom came out of the bathroom and wasn't surprised to see I hadn't ordered yet and was chatting to yet someone else.........

So we looked at the choices and very greedily decided on 2 slices each..........Tom got Pepperoni and Pepperoni with sausage, I went for Pepperoni with jalapenos and BBQ chicken.........oh my goodness they were so good.......I had been tempted by spicy Hawaiian.......it looked lush too.......
*






*This was lush!!!! Really lush.........we didn't think we would eat all of it.......but apart from  a few crusts......we demolished them......and they were big, but by now we were indeed hungry. We got a little bottle of their wine which wasn't great but for $8 I didn't expect much and also 2 bottles of my favourite Snapple...........this was by far one of our favourite meals.........pizza was so good. And as I type this I could just eat them right now.......then I remembered who told me about this place........it was the police officer who I had been giggling with the other morning........he had said we should try it here if we liked pizza........I was glad I had listened to him..........

We were full. So we waddled around the corner back to the hotel.......it wasn't late by any means so we went to the lounge and saw the two lovely members of staff were both working........they were so nice........so we ordered a couple of glasses of wine and decided we would stay here a while......it was a little busier tonight which was nice........we took our glasses and sat outside for a while......it was stunning and there was only one other couple out there tonight......so we got chatting like we usually do.......they were so similar to us it was quite scary.......but we took our usual array of pictures and kindly took each others too..........
*












*Last one is a little blurry.....I think well, I`ll call him Simon had enjoyed a few more wines than we had......lol.......but it was a nice way to end the evening. We had another glass of wine and thanked the bar staff then headed to bed rather reluctantly........must have been around midnight at this point. 

We hoped we would sleep tonight. 
*


----------



## quandrea

Enjoying your report so much. We go to New York frequently, but apart from seeing the 9/11 memorial, we haven't spent much time down there. I think I have some research to do for our Dec trip. We stay at the Omni Berkshire right around the corner from the New York Palace. Love the location. Wonderful hotel if you are ever back in NYC again. I'll be at Universal in January (first week). A bit scared about crowds. We are booked at CB but I keep hoping for an AP discount at one of the deluxe hotels.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks, that`s so good to hear .......must be lovely to be able to go so often to such a fantastic City........oh I know the hotel you mean, it looked really nice too....and yes, nice position I the City.

Keep an eye for the deluxe in January....I`ve never been then, but hear it is indeed busy then! Will be fun though


----------



## schumigirl

*FRIDAY 15TH SEPTEMBER...........

We did sleep better last night, not by much but better. I think at times you get so tired it overtakes you........the bed was still uncomfortable though. 

But we awoke to the euphoric feeling of today was the day we flew to Orlando.......well, we hoped.....there was never any guarantees with flights and I think we worried most of the day we would turn up at JFK and discover they had messed up and we weren't booked or some other disaster.......but for now we just wanted to get up and showered, dressed and pack up our meagre personal items we had managed to find room for. I will say they also had a safe in the room, but nothing behind the front desk like safety deposit boxes. But this was enough for us for the time we were here. 

Once dressed we went down and checked to see if we had indeed been given the late check out we asked for. They told us they couldn't tell us till this morning.....but it was fine. So we didn't have to leave our luggage in the area outside the hotel.......I`m sure it would have been fine, but wasn't convinced. So we headed around to our little café for breakfast......before we did we stopped again at the Firehouse next to the hotel......we had stopped several times and spent time reading the cards and signs that had been left. Today we took some pictures.
*


















*This was the home of FDNY Engine Co. 10 and Ladder Co. 10, and this FDNY Memorial Wall, a 56 foot bronze Sculpture. It was again, very emotional and think  we stopped to look at it every time we walked past and I always filled with tears. Families of loved ones who perished had left flowers, cards and images of those who had been killed. The entrance to the Firehouse was around the corner and they have an eternal candle burning in there with names and images of their officers who died. It didn't feel right to picture that but when we spoke to the fireman, who were lovely, they were so glad to see folks were still interested and still as emotional over it all. But genuinely moving. But the whole area is like that, full of emotion.....sadness, anger and every emotion in between.


We said goodbye to the lovely firemen......did I mention they were all lovely.......lol, but they were so nice.......headed in to our café and as usual shouty guy was shouting and ordering everyone around.......but hey it works as everyone got served and got served quickly with the right food........but it was exhausting just watching him.........we didn't feel like much this morning as we had planned lunch at a little deli we had seen yesterday......food looked so good.........so we ordered a blueberry muffin for me and a cinnamon bun for Tom and 2 coffees. Pictures look awful so I won`t post........but the muffin was gorgeous and huge....Tom`s wasn't as nice but he ate it. Not bad for around $10 all in. I would miss this little place actually.......it felt very refreshingly NYish.......

We decided as this was our last morning we would head back up slightly and walk towards where you can walk across the Brooklyn Bridge......I knew City Hall was up this way also, I knew we couldn't get to see it as it would be gated, but something else to see.........it was boiling hot now......and only still early morning........maybe 9ish. 

We had turned up into Church St to head up on to Broadway but first took some pictures of the Oculus and Trade Centre building from the other side of the road.....namely Church St. This was where we were careful not to get into anyone`s way taking these as the place was alive with lots of folks heading to and from work.....didn't want to be a pest.......
*







*It is impressive and on such a beautiful day it looked even better. This was where I was so glad we had enjoyed a couple of extra days downtown as we might have missed this. It was lovely and warm so we certainly enjoyed standing in the shade and admiring this view........but we soon headed off to see other things. 

As we got onto Broadway I saw this building and thought it would make an amazing hotel...........
*





*It was so nice to just walk through this part of the city and explore areas we never knew, I certainly hadn't explored this part before.......and as always found a little park to sit in the shade and a fountain.......I believe it`s simply called City Hall Park........and the fountain is the Jacob Mould Fountain.......The  Fountain was originally installed in City Hall Park in lower Manhattan in 1871. It was designed by Jacob Mould, who served as Assistant Architect, Associate Architect, and eventually Chief Architect of the New York City Parks Department. So I can see how he deserved his own fountain.......lol.......it actually ended up in the Bronx from around 1920 when it was disassembled sometime until it was revamped in 1998 and park re opened in 2000. It was pretty. 
*












*Again, this was a place you could sit and while away the day......there were plenty of seats all around and plenty of people sitting around and enjoying the shade from the heat of this early sun........

We turned and walked around to Centre St from where we could see the Brooklyn Bridge. We did think we would do this one day, but today wasn't that day......it was boiling hot.....and it was mobbed already.....we could see hordes of people seemingly sweeping across the bridge.......we thought maybe we`d prefer to get the Subway across to Brooklyn and walk back at night seeing the city all lit up........I felt a little sorry for those walking today as it was hot!!*







*We were now at City Hall.......not facing Central Park as shown In Ghostbusters.....lol.......but it was an impressive building......although most buildings were impressive to me.......
*






*It is pretty and of course very heavy security around, so you cant get any closer.......but there are more seats in the shade behind this building........

We took our pictures and headed back around the backside of the building where I could see this building I thought would make a very elegant and kind of spooky hotel.........turned out it was something rather dull, necessary building but dull..........The David N. Dinkins Manhattan Municipal Building. So basically a building that kept the City running.........what a waste.......but what an impressive place to work if this was your office.......I had thought. But I was admiring the architecture to Tom and said I`ll bet it was stunning inside when a lady told me it really wasn't.......unless you looked out of a high window.....it did have impressive elevators and lobby......but that was it........well, it was pretty from the outside at least. 
*







*Quite a few buildings around were just as impressive
*












*We now turned around and began to head back towards our hotel area........stopping for a seat in the shade in one of the little parks and admiring some of the aged buildings that were surviving the renovations......history fascinated me and learning what some of them had been once upon a time always interested me. 

So we walked  back down and slowly headed past The Trade Centre......we did stop off and spent a last half hour or so sitting around the infinity pools and taking in the atmosphere for the last time this trip......it was a lot busier today and we left as one woman got very emotional. 

Walked past our hotel and headed downwards a few minutes walk to Café Bravo.........the amount of building work around is amazing......any little piece of land is snapped up and development plans in before anyone could blink.....but that`s life.......so this little café was on a side street and had been incredibly busy when we passed it........it was similar today, but we got a table.......

There was so much choice from hot food  like chicken Parmigiana, hot noodles, spicy chicken, roast beef and salads to sandwiches and so much more......I was torn between a freshly made up chopped salad where you chose all your own ingredients and a sandwich........Tom said get both...doesn't matter if you don't finish either......so that's what I did.......I got a chopped salad with thick creamy honey mustard dressing and extra jalapenos and a chicken parmigiana panini......Tom ordered The Angry New Yorker which had very rare roast beef and caramelized onions among other ingredients.......oh my......this was so good too.......
*

















*We ate as much as we could. Food was exceptional.......and we genuinely enjoyed everything we had eaten in NY. But we were ready to move on now......

So back to hotel and we went up to collect our luggage and go back down to check out, although we had already paid we jut wanted to be sure there were no extra charges put on. But it was fine.......and it wasn't grumpy girls on the desk, so it was a pleasant experience......we were of course far too early as it was only around 2.30pm. So we went back up to the lounge and had some coffee and we had previously arranged to Skype Kyle as he would be well home from work by now. 

He answered immediately and we could show him the fantastic view from the balcony........and he could hear the sounds too........we chatted for ages as he had quite a lot to tell us today.........but eventually we said our goodbyes as he was heading out later, and it was nearly time for us to go down and get the car that had been ordered. 

Sure enough we went down at the allotted time and the car was indeed waiting, it had just arrived as we did. He checked our name and room number and loaded our cases into the back of this very nice Escalade........he gave us bottled water and some little trail mix style snacks......and we sat back and awaited our journey to JFK. 

We were strangely sad to leave NYC. We truly had enjoyed almost every minute of our time here......and the things we hadn't enjoyed like the flight change and so on were out of our hands.......but we had met some lovely people, spent time with family and best of all had made some spectacular memories from all the places we had visited together. We were so glad to have visited. There were so many variances in NY, busy streets, loud sounds assaulting your ears....to the quiet serenity of Central Park to the amazing views from the spectacularly high buildings. But now were mentally in Orlando. 

I`ve done the journey from the City to JFK many times, and this car was a set price.....so I did wonder when he seemed to take the longest route to JFK.......it was strange as he had nothing to gain........but we did eventually get there and it was indeed a set price. We paid him, thanked him and took our cases to go inside the terminal.*

*Jet Blue were our carriers tonight........and I was so worried at this point that everything had indeed been sorted the other day.......I`m a worrier.......but we put in our passports and got our luggage labels and couldn't quite see how it worked next......we had only ever done International flights, and it is slightly different flying internally........but we soon discovered we had been TSA pre approved......we hadn't noticed......lol......so we got to go through without emptying laptops or remove shoes and so on........it was quick. I have to say the airport ground staff here were incredibly helpful and so friendly. 

Through the other side we wandered around and got some snacks and a coke from the food place.......it wasn't great but we weren't desperately hungry as we had enjoyed such a good lunch.  There wasn't much to do in this place except wait for the plane to take off and at the moment it was showing as on time. Although I did nearly make the blunder of wandering in the gents by mistake....oh dear.......a Chinese gentleman stopped me by very manically waving his hands and stopping me........lol.......I came back out very red faced seeing Tom laughing his head off!!! Sometimes you cant really leave me to my own devices..........

We eventually wandered through to the gate.......we were fortunate our initial seats were still allocated to us and they had extra leg room and still included the one checked bag each........so we knew we`d be comfortable. So as we sat, we saw our flight was indeed delayed. In fact it hadn't arrived in yet.......this was going to be a long evening. We were supposed to take off at 9.30pm and get in around midnight.......but now we weren't taking off till at least 10.30 and it still hadn't  arrived. Eventually of course it did arrive and they told us we should be taking off around 10.30pm. But, as the plane was so full would people with hand luggage consider checking it in free of charge as there wouldn't be enough room for everyone`s hand luggage. Fair enough, so I said to Tom well I don't really need mine so I`ll put mine in.......no problem. A lot of people did the same as no one wanted another delay when they would forcibly make folks check them in. 

We did indeed get on the plane and very quickly the doors closed and we were pulling back quickly........the seats were indeed roomy and leg room was good so we thought ok this is ok. Then with a panic I remembered I had put my new jewelry in the hand luggage that was in the hold. Now I'm quite a trusting person, but had heard so many stories of things going missing......but I couldn`t do anything now so put it out of my head.*

*We had a decent flight and it was quite different arriving into MCO in the dark. Usually we arrive mid to late afternoon........and we were tired. We had a very good landing and thought yep, we`ve made up quite a bit of time as it was around 12.30am. We got off the plane quickly and headed out.....excited as always......when we saw we had to now get on a bus. Really? I knew there was major work going on at MCO, but this was odd.......so we duly got on a bus and I expected to get dropped off at the main terminal as there must be a problem with the monorail........so we drive around the airport and we get off......I look for the terminal along with everyone else.......but we go up a flight of stairs..........only to find we still have to get on a monorail........where the heck have we been driving around to.........so, we duly get on the monorail with folks getting more and more irate........finally get off the monorail and we are told to go all the way down to the end of Terminal B. Our luggage was coming in there......so all of us troop down there dutifully........and when we get there we are informed your luggage isn't here....it`s all the way down the far side of A. At that point I and almost everyone else looked like they would either cry or scream with frustration..........did anyone here know what was going on!!! 

So everyone wandered back down to A....as far as we could go.........and yes indeed we were briefly told again our luggage was being sent to B. Just before there was an outcry from every passenger that had arrived a man appeared and yelled it was here......we were in the right place. I was never so glad to hear anything as everyone was now tired and getting extremely irate. 

It wasn't long before our luggage did indeed appear.......except the bag I had checked in as a favour to cabin crew.........now I was worried and immediately began to fear the worst, so explained to a man what had happened to some of our hand luggage.......he said they were on the way. Two seconds later, my bag appeared. Rightly or wrongly.......I did check my jewelry was there and it was. Big relief. 

Down now to car rental desk.......and fervently hoping this had been correctly altered too. Long story short, it was fine. And as it was the middle of the night she wasn't interested in selling us every upgrade under the sun that we didn't need........

Straight over to choose our car.........that was easy......picked one that looked clean and tidy and we were off. Finally. 

Roads were so quiet and we were there in no time at all. The tolls had been free of charge because of the hurricane so we didn't have to stop for that, it`s only $2.25 and only one now instead of the two that had been there for years. 

We turn off at Universal Boulevard and head up towards Universal.....soon get our first glimpse of Dr Doom.......then RPR and SF......we were nearly there........

Drove into car park and easily found a parking space.......walked up the short but welcome walk into that gorgeous lobby area that would be our home for the next 17 nights.

For anyone who doesn't know we have stayed exclusively at Royal Pacific since 2009. We fell in love with it instantly and have had no desire to stay anywhere else when we visit Orlando. People often ask why we go back year after year to the same place and hotel......the answer is simple, we feel so at home here and have so many friends here, people we have gotten to know well over the years and it does feel like a family. May not work for everyone, but for us it does. 

There weren't many people around, and Joanna on front desk was someone we didn't know......but she knew us........as always got the warmest welcome and began the check in process.......usually a manager comes out to welcome us, we did see her briefly but she suddenly disappeared. It didn't matter...we just wanted to get into bed as it was now 2.30am........we ask for some little bottles of water as we are very thirsty.....so she says she will send some up....that's ok with us and we head up to our room......we know which room we are getting. And as we get in the very familiar elevator we feel more at home by the minute.

Head down our corridor on the 6th floor. We much prefer this floor. No real reason we just do. We see then that the room key system has changed......you just flash your key over the sensor and it is unlocked......very nice and much more up to date like Sapphire Falls was.......we are so ready for bed, I`m imagining a lovely shower and a clean comfy bed..........but I soon wake up........
*
























*Now I was awake.....how lovely.....I was surprised and amazed Tom had organized this without me knowing.......although it wasn't all him.....the hotel had sent stuff too. I was genuinely touched by the cards from the folks that had put them in there........they had also put little safety matches beside the cake so I could light the candles.......Tom had arranged something for the Wednesday when we were supposed to arrive, but of course being delayed the girl from concierge had been informed so had arranged it to be redone and put in tonight.......and the cake was my favourite colour on purpose.........I loved it!!!


I did blow out the candles of course and at that the phone rang......it was the duty manager saying she was sorry she missed us as another guest had an emergency.......assured her it wasn't a problem we had enjoyed a pleasant check in as always.......but told us if we needed anything.....of course get in touch. 

I`m almost embarrassed to admit we did have a piece of cake!! We had got a new lease of life now we were here.........and the cake had to be cut down as it wouldn't fit in the fridge full size anyway, it was large, very large.......so we cut it down and put some on the smaller plates and enjoyed some.......it was gorgeous.......white sponge which I love and not chocolate.....Kyle would have gone for chocolate of course, but I adored that type of cake.........but we ate a big chunk each and some fruit and at that point the lady appeared with around 10 little bottles of water....we needed them!!!
*






*At that point we took our usual few pictures of the room.....and I glanced out of the window to see the all familiar view we loved so much.....Dr Doom resplendent in Purple and the pool still glistening crystal Blue even at night.........
*





































*We decide not to unpack tonight......we take out essentials and have a quick shower as it has been a long day.....and immediately New York feels a lifetime ago.......right now I am now eyeing up that bed. 

I didn't think I would fall asleep quickly as I still felt awake......but it was so comfy and before I could blink, I was asleep.........but, we were ready to start this phase of our celebration trip and we were finally home.*


----------



## angryduck71

Yay!  Excited to read your next chapter (although, then I'll be sad that it'll be at least two more years I think before we go to Universal again... sigh....).


----------



## ShyMiss

Yippee. I've enjoyed all you've posted, yet I am so excited for the Universal part of this report!!!


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> Yay!  Excited to read your next chapter (although, then I'll be sad that it'll be at least two more years I think before we go to Universal again... sigh....).



It’ll be here before you know it Alice.......honestly, you know how quick time goes.......and you have NY next year too to look forward to........



ShyMiss said:


> Yippee. I've enjoyed all you've posted, yet I am so excited for the Universal part of this report!!!



Thanks so much...... yes, we were so excited to get to Orlando too.......we had enjoyed and loved NY, but this was our main part of the trip.......


----------



## JaxDad

Wow!  You're a RPR Rock Star! I stayed there with my kids for two short visits this year and loved it. The last room we had was also Tower 3, 6th floor. I had to splurge a little for Club Level because it was a very last-minute trip and that was all they had, and it was great. I was a little disappointed at first to be on the 6th floor, rather than the 7th, but it worked out way better!  We just used the stairway to go up to the club, plus we avoided the extra foot traffic on that floor.  We will probably return to RPR sometime in January.

I really enjoyed your report on NYC. We were there in 2016, and it brought back some great memories. Thank you!


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Wow!  You're a RPR Rock Star! I stayed there with my kids for two short visits this year and loved it. The last room we had was also Tower 3, 6th floor. I had to splurge a little for Club Level because it was a very last-minute trip and that was all they had, and it was great. I was a little disappointed at first to be on the 6th floor, rather than the 7th, but it worked out way better!  We just used the stairway to go up to the club, plus we avoided the extra foot traffic on that floor.  We will probably return to RPR sometime in January.
> 
> I really enjoyed your report on NYC. We were there in 2016, and it brought back some great memories. Thank you!



Glad to hear you enjoyed RPR so much and yes, 6th floor has much less traffic........and nice to hear you’re going back.......wish I lived closer! 

And thank you......really pleased you enjoyed the NY section......memories are wonderful things aren’t they.......we did love the city.......and I was so glad Tom enjoyed it too.......especially as I told him how much he would love it............


----------



## tink1957

Love your purple cake...

I know it was wonderful to finally be home at RPR.  I felt the same way when I barely made it to Cabana Bay due to Irma.


----------



## soniam

Finally made it home! What a nice surprise! That cake is calling me. I'm trying to be good for the next 2 weeks before we head to the Food & Wine Festival at Epcot. I loved the view we had the first time we stayed at RPR. It was of the river out front, Rip Ride Rocket, and at the edge, Hogwarts. It was amazing. You don't get such up close views like that at Disney or the other Universal hotels, except Volcano Bay and Cabana Bay. I know this report is going to make me long for Universal, which we won't be going to in 2 weeks. Our supply of peppermint toads is getting low, but I still have sherbet lemons. Can't wait to hear about HHN.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Love your purple cake...
> 
> I know it was wonderful to finally be home at RPR.  I felt the same way when I barely made it to Cabana Bay due to Irma.



It was gorgeous Vicki.......I always say I don't really eat cake.....but I did have a fair pop at that one..........yep, it was fabulous to be there......that 2 extra days was fun but really....this was where we wanted to be.........



soniam said:


> Finally made it home! What a nice surprise! That cake is calling me. I'm trying to be good for the next 2 weeks before we head to the Food & Wine Festival at Epcot. I loved the view we had the first time we stayed at RPR. It was of the river out front, Rip Ride Rocket, and at the edge, Hogwarts. It was amazing. You don't get such up close views like that at Disney or the other Universal hotels, except Volcano Bay and Cabana Bay. I know this report is going to make me long for Universal, which we won't be going to in 2 weeks. Our supply of peppermint toads is getting low, but I still have sherbet lemons. Can't wait to hear about HHN.



lol.......cake was delicious........I know what you mean, after gaining quite a bit on our trip I`m trying to be god for the next 6 weeks......failing already though.....lol......That is a lovely view you described......we had that view on our first stay at RP.......being able to see the parks is so nice....heck any view is nice. Would hate to be stuck on the lower floors overlooking tree bases and bushes........

HHN coming up.........


----------



## schumigirl

*SATURDAY 16th SEPTEMBER...........

We slept well. Considering we hadn't climbed into bed until 3.30 I thought we may sleep till midday.......but no......soon as I opened my eyes and had a brief "where am I" moment I was wide awake instantly.........and woke with a real big smile on my face........

Tom was still sound asleep, not just pretending so I wouldn't urge him to get up, but out for the count........I carefully opened the drapes ever so gently and just enough so I could see outside.........now that was a view........it was the most beautiful of days outside and I couldn't wait to get our second part of the trip unfold.......so I headed in for a shower and by time I came out Tom was indeed awake........gosh we both looked rough........but having 4 hours sleep will do that for you......I don't usually wear a lot of make up in Orlando, but today I needed it!!! 

By now it was almost 9.15........we were dressed and ready for coffee and lots of it..........so we headed up to the Club Lounge and wondered who the staff would be this year and would there be any old faces we knew........as soon as we walked in we saw Bryson who we had gotten to know so well last year.......we were delighted to see him as he was mainly down at front desk now......but he was helping out.......we got a big hug and caught up with what had happened this last year.......he had gotten married and we so happy to hear all about it. The rest of the staff were new, but rather eerily they all knew us.......in a nice way I have to add.........he introduced us to the new Supervisor Samuel, who was just the loveliest guy and we looked forward to getting to know him too. The staff are always lovely in here and so nice to talk to. 

We grabbed some toast and little donuts and coffee.......lots of coffee.........and chatted some more to the staff........Samuel instantly I knew we were going to love.......a genuinely nice person. We sat for a little while and enjoyed the coffee.........then I knew I had some laundry to do. So we headed down to our room and began the task of unpacking and sorting out laundry......I had been very organized In NY and kept it all separate so I knew exactly what was for washing......so while Tom began to hang everything up and away, I grabbed the two bags and went down to the second floor with my handful of quarters we had brought with us this year. You can exchange money for quarters at the front desk or pay by credit card. There is also a machine that takes dollars and will give out change.  Machines as of now are $3 or $3.25 for longer cycle, powder and dryer sheets are $1.*















*When I went in there was a machine already going so I used the other 2 and as I was loading them a woman came in and saw the loads I had and laughed we must have been here a while.......straight faced I said we had just arrived at 2am............she just looked straight through me.......and without asking anything else she left.......not sure she thought I was being sarky or not.......but I had 45 minutes before laundry was ready so headed back up to room and Tom had finished unpacking........we rather cheekily had a little bit of the cake.......it was so nice......and then just took in the fact we were finally here. 

We had to go down and get our safety deposit box sorted out.......so down to front desk and there wasn't a queue.......most of the staff were again new, but we saw a couple we recognized and one that recognized us straight away and welcomed us back with a lovely hug......it`s so nice when people remember us year after year. So we ask for a safety deposit  box. This is a simple procedure........they keep a key and you keep a key and you sign every time you want to go in it......it meant we had extra security for our passport and things like that........we get one every year and only takes a few minutes to get in to use it. 

We chat to another staff member who had heard we were due back and was looking out for us.......she was so lovely and we were glad to see she was still there, and always nice to catch up. We go back down to get laundry and pop most in the dryers. The rest we take up and hang up if it doesn't go in dryer.......we pop back down soon enough and it`s all dry. So pop back up and leave it in the room to be sorted later. 

By now we were quite hungry, we hadn't eaten a lot at breakfast so we knew where we were going........Jake`s for pizza!! It was almost midday when we walked in and it was already fairly busy........always get a lovely welcome in here and she asks if we want inside or outside......we very rarely want to eat outside when its so hot.....so inside it was........again, most of the staff are new and we don't know anyone from last year.......

We get seated and peruse the menu........although we know what we`re having.........meat lovers pizza, chicken instead of sausage and add jalapenos........Sandy our waitress does like the sound of that one.........

Tom orders strawberry lemonade as he is driving this afternoon, I order a Joanna`s Affliction cocktail......it was nice!!
*


















*Tom taking a sip of my cocktail!!
*





*I have to say the pizza was delicious........so nice.......it`s a good size so more than enough to share between 2 peeps or even 3 not so hungry folks.....but it`s a fabulous pizza and we always have at least one! 

We sit for a little time and then head out in the car.......as we exit the hotel lobby doors.......that fabulous heat just engulfs you........oh my this was hot!!! This is why we come to Orlando.......well one of the reasons..........Tom goes and gets the car and I wait in the shade.....I don't have a hat yet nor do I have sun cream on.......doesn't take much for me to burn.....so a few seconds later he appears and we set off to Walmart first for our usual sun cream, water, snacks and little bits and bobs........I`m delighted to find a huge carton of strawberry and Kiwi snapple......for around $1.50!!!!!! Absolute bargain......that will fit in the fridge. It` around 5 minutes drive away to Turkey Lake Road Walmart and we love the familiarity of everything around us and how quickly we feel at home here..........

It`s amazing how everything is so cheap in here but we always end up never spending less than $100 every visit.....and not much to show for it.......but we were indeed sorted for sun cream which was our main reason for going. We then drive to Total Wine........we love this place....sells every type of alcohol and wine you can think of.......liquor in every flavor you can think of too and many we don't get in the UK. I did believe we would become alcoholics if we lived here full time as again, in comparison to what we pay, everything is so cheap.........we are drawn to study almost everything, but are really here to purchase a special gift for a special someone. And we get that done easily and we just happen to pick up a bottle of Chardonnay that catches our eye........we would put that in our little fridge too. The Snapple could sit out if necessary! We pay up and head back to the hotel........I think we forget just how hot  it is here........it was 85f, we had left NY and it was the same temps, but here it was very different........not a bad thing.........

Got back to the hotel and we felt tired. Put things away and we did have an hours snooze.....I was worried we would sleep through though so I did set the alarm on the ipad......just in case.........but I didn't sleep.......so I got up and did some ironing........home from home right enough.*

*Before long Tom is awake and we get showered and changed to head out to HHN.......we do pop up very quickly to Club Lounge for a glass of wine, and a catch up with the afternoon crew........then we head down to lobby as we have arranged to say a quick hello to a friend of a friend.........that is very quick.......I know the lobby is planned to be changed at some point, and it will look spectacular I`m sure.......but I don't dislike it as it is........it`s warm and friendly.....
*






*We head down to get the boat and of course you go through a security check at either the boat dock, or near M`Ville on the walking path........takes a few seconds and not a bother.........there is a little bit of a queue and we get on and end up on the back row........this is where the boat captain remembers us....he shouts back a big hello and welcome back........asks how long we are staying this year......I didn't think he would remember us at all........but I did laugh.....and of course Tom caught it on camera.........
*





*The boats are ideal if you either cant be bothered walking or like us use them if we go to The Studios........yes, it sometimes is quicker to walk, but at peak times it didn't make any odds.....and they are such a nice way to get there. 

On the way we spotted some of the minimal damage experienced here.......a few trees had been uprooted and some branches torn away. That and some debris carefully brushed to the side in the car park, it hadn't been too bad here thankfully.

But for now we were so excited for HHN...........this years event hadn't promised  much for us......we were looking forward to The Shining, AHS and a few original houses.......some we didn't think we would like but had been surprised in the past by some I thought I wouldn't like.....Tom always goes in with an open mind. And this years so far hadn't overwhelmed us with excitement. If Halloween house had been there it would have been different.........

We honestly didn't plan to spend a lot of time here tonight as we were fairly tired and the heat always kicks our butts the first couple of days.......but we would get a few houses in.......we usually did opening night and this was the first time in a while we had missed it......but being delayed, we had no choice. 
*












*We go through the hotel guest entrance as usual when we go in early........we hadn't actually been sure we would be going in this early tonight but plans change.......so, it looked incredibly quiet for a Saturday night........and it was quiet........I think this is the year we took the least pictures ever.....but this was the night we really couldn't get over excited by the event........
*







*We did Saw and thought it was incredibly poor. Bloody doesn't make scary.......very disappointed. I`m glad I never had to queue to walk on that house.....thankfully we walked straight on and never even stopped.  We came out disappointed. 

Headed round to AHS and Shining.......
*






*There was a fair old queue in both these houses.....here we were glad of EP already as walked in both of these houses without stopping......it was so hot too.........

AHS was excellent......definitely a house we would do again....got a good scare as we first walked in........that set the tone......we both enjoyed that house a lot......went on to The Shining. Now this film is a favourite of mine and I wanted it to be fantastic.....it was good.....and the entrance and exit to the house were my favourite parts of it........the maze area was so well done and really did look quite authentic, the snow effect was beautiful........the Twins were excellent in the house too......and the final bar scene with the drunk guest then the way the bar came to life were good. But overall they could have done so much more with it.......Jack did get me a few times too........

The scare zone tonight we didn't pay a whole lot of attention to......we headed down to The Fallen.....I had hear about this house from TM`s and expected a lot.......and yes I did look above......but, it just didn't grab me........got one scare and felt it was very lackluster.........I wish we had done Dead Waters, but we passed it by sadly..........I would regret that. 

Walking through the Purge Zone was dull. It`s time they replaced this in HHN........it`s well past it`s sell by date and I hope they don't drag it out like they did with WD.*






*She was quite entertaining though. But the rest of the zone just wasn't scary......and I hate saying that as I know how much effort goes into this event from each and every SA. Most come back year after year just to do this event and many have been regulars for years.........

This is where I began my search for the hot guy from last year.........he was hot!!! Tom just laughed, but I scanned anyone who looked like it may have been him......I even drew a few others into the search later..........

Wandered past Mel`s Diner......not a place we will ever eat at again.......but always good for a picture of their regular sign being changed for HHN......
*






*We headed in to the Festival of the Deadliest.......this was usually a good area for a scare zone.....and this one was good this year......SA are fabulous at having pictures taken........
*










































*This was a fun zone.......some excellent SA and the designs were fabulous.........but we were flagging a little........we wanted to go get something to eat and then see how we felt........

So we left the park and did notice there was hardly anyone going in.......I was astounded that a Saturday, even the first Saturday was so quiet.....it`s usually so much busier than this......but, we would be back a few more nights over the event. 

We headed into NBC for food........we really enjoyed this place last year for lunch and never got around to dinner, so we were determined we would this time.....so we went in and were seated immediately........it was busy, but not overly so. We got a seat by the window and now we had to study this rather large menu.........

Aarron was looking after us tonight....he was really good........nice guy......we ordered a beer for Tom and I ordered a blackberry brandy cocktail....called a raspberry julie ....... it was nice!!!*











*Eagle eyes may notice we swapped seats......apparently the light when I was in my own seat made it look like I had a light bulb on my head when he took a picture!!! So we moved for the pictures........he was right actually.......lol

The menu has some lovely choices and we were torn what to have......but Tom eventually decided on ribs and fries......I went for the Jalapeno Burger and a salad in place of fries........no problem.........

While we waited for our food we both noticed the distinct lack of people outside.......we had never seen a HHN so quiet ever in Citywalk.......it`s usually busy with people heading in. TM surmised Irma had caused some folks to cancel and change plans, but it was weird. 
*





*We like this place a lot, nice atmosphere and food so far had been so good......we were hungry now as it had been a while since we had enjoyed our pizza in Jake`s..........we didn't have long to wait and it looked so good.......albeit a little blurry......my camera skills were lacking tonight....I blamed tiredness......
*












*The food was excellent.........Tom doesn't like cornbread very much so I inherited that, and it was nice......and I got a taste of the ribs......they were amazing......nice flavor and genuine fall off the bone.......he loved them......my burger was perfect.......I thought it beat Cowfish for burgers hands down.......and they had indeed given me plenty of jalapenos as I had requested. Aarron checked on us a couple of times to make sure everything was ok and when he cleared the table asked about dessert.......no way did we have any room for more food. This had been filling.......and so good!! We knew then we wanted to come back another night for dinner........

We paid the check and headed out into the still stifling heat......but we were loving it........this was what we wait all year for........

Wandered into the Fossil store.......I had been after a watch for a while and just hadn't seen the right one.......I did see one in here I thought was the right one, but I would wait and see it in the daylight and not influenced by a strong cocktail.........so we took the name and said we would come back.....this was going to be classed as another birthday gift........I didn't mind that........

We had brightened up a little and decided to go into M`Ville and have a cocktail at the bar. We don't like the quality of food in there any more, it used to be so much better........the burger and the nachos were still classic, but the menu had diminished and we hadn't enjoyed our last few visits.......but they did do some fabulous cocktails..........

We did get a seat at the bar and got a very friendly and funny barman........we always enjoy when a barman interacts and makes conversation.......and this guy would have won first prize......he knew his job well..........
*












*The music on was really good tonight.......can`t remember who they were, but they were good.........

I ordered a Blackberry Margarita and Tom a beer.........this won first prize as the strongest cocktail I had ever drank so far..........but it was so nice......pure blackberry which is one of my favourite flavours.......
*











*We sat for quite a while and we did indeed have another of each.......I actually look forward to my next trip for another one of these.......our friendly barman was getting a good tip.......he was so nice, and as it wasn't overly busy he could chat to the folks he was taking care of.......and of course offered to take a picture of both of us.........he asked our impression of HHN and we had to tell him it was hard to judge on just one night and we hadn't done much, but impressions weren't great so far. He said he had heard the same thing last night.......didn't sound positive.......and we had heard the same from TM.......usually they tell us when we arrive how much we will love it.......we didn't hear that this year.......
*






*I did feel a little squiffy by now.......but cant really see it in the picture........lol......but tiredness was kicking in now too........so we drank our second drink and turned down our barman`s offer of him making us up a 3rd......I wanted to see tomorrow.........

We had enjoyed our evening though and now we were once again looking forward to getting to bed. We felt old......lol........but we knew we would have a few busy days ahead of us........

The walk back isn't long. Five minutes and we were in the lobby........Tom, being Tom wanted a picture of me beside the purple (of course) parasols.......
*





*But now, bedtime.........tomorrow was going to be another relaxing day.*


----------



## schumigirl

*SUNDAY 17th SEPTEMBER

I had the weirdest dream last night......woke me with a start and I again had no clue where I was.......Tom was even more lost than me.......lol......I just got confused as to what hotel I was in........I do dream a lot and they are usually weird.......Tom claims never to remember his dreams and frequently wished I didn't remember mine as I have to regale him with every one I remember......lol.......

But, woke up this morning and switched on the TV as the Grand Prix was on early.....it was rubbish, as in our guy wasn't doing well so we switched it off...... I knew Kyle would be watching it at home so sent him a Skype message.........we would chat later........

We went up to the lounge for breakfast and Justin another supervisor came over to say Hi.....we had known him a few years too and it was always lovely to see him and catch up too. We asked him about Mike who had moved to PBH and we went over to see him there last year........but sadly he had moved on too, but he had asked about us to Justin which was nice. It was a shame we wouldn't see him this year as we had planned to go visit him too. But, we enjoyed a very leisurely breakfast.....the lounge was very quiet this morning again, and we weren't as late as the day before........it was just nice sitting looking out and seeing just how far along Aventura was..........it did look as if it was going to be nice and the rooftop bar sounded good.......

This morning was going to be dull.......apart from talking to Kyle of course......we chatted for a short while, but he was busy and had things to get on with, but it was as always lovely to chat to him and see he was doing ok.....and he really was. Don't think he was missing us at all at this point....I was glad to think that though........when we said goodbye, I got the ironing board out......told you it was dull....and ironed yesterdays laundry. This was done quickly while watching the weather channel........our favourite channel to watch. 

But, once that was done we got the car keys and headed off to the Mall at Millenia.......our favourite mall........today wasn't a shopping day.....it was just a day to take it easy and get ready for HHN tonight.......and we didn't take an awful lot of pictures again.........
*





*Our first stop was to Macy`s. Hmm........I always liked this store, but this time it felt a bit like a bargain basement........the make up section was still nice......but the rest of it I didn't like so much this time........we wandered around the watches and then the bags where I was swarmed with women all trying to sell me a bag.....I understand they have to make commission, but this was awful. 3 times I told 2 women I was just looking and didn't need any help......but they were relentless and eventually we left.......well, I stopped off at Chanel to buy some perfume since we were here......and the total opposite.....there was no one there.......and no one around.......so we again just left. 

It was strange as its usually a nice store but today I said I wouldn`t rush back......we would of course as I had make up to buy and I did quite fancy a bag.....under the umbrella of its a birthday gift of course..........

Today we tried to go to Tiffany but they were closed for a private event.....we found out later it was a very short closing, so were disappointed we had missed it.......but we didn't feel like anything fancy for lunch so went to the mall and had the Chinese style food there.......this is unbelievably cheap......we both had more or less the same and it was nice........
*





*The mall was busy with their Fashion Week events.......lots of very fancy dressed folks walking about.......but we didn`t hang around for long today.....we headed back to hotel and went down to the pool for a couple of hours........we didn't take the camera today, and we just chilled around and had a cocktail.....I`m sure it was alcoholic but can`t remember which ones we had......they were nice though. We did find some shade though.......and we passed a couple of hours here. We don't usually go during the afternoon, but it was fairly quiet and knew we would get umbrellas easy.......it was hot though but nice and we had nothing else to do today. 

We eventually went back up to our room and got showered and changed and headed up to lounge for a drink........

Bryson was up here again tonight so we could chat to him and met a few new staff members too.......I asked Bryson if I could go behind the counter to take pictures of the alcohol on offer....he said no problem of course I could........so the hard liquor is $5 a shot.......wine and beer are always complimentary......
*











*These are out from 4.30 - 6.30pm when food is out.......they will top you up and measures are very generous.........food always looks so good, but we prefer to eat later.....but some do seem to make their evening meal out of the offerings. We have been known to sample or have the salad to keep us going till later......cheese and crackers are always on offer too. It really can be worthwhile for some people who don't want to have extra costs on top of what they've already paid. And staff are just lovely.........

We talk to Bryson and he mentions a lovely young lady we got to know last year....Jamie.......she was such nice girl and we ask if she`s still there......he says she is and he calls her as she is in work today and bless her, she comes up to see us again........it was just lovely to see her and we almost hug the life out of her........she is one of the supervisors too, and such a fun girl with a great sense of humour..........we chat for ages and she tells us the funniest thing......she says we are quite the celebrities in among the concierge world.......oh dear......was that a good thing!!! Oh absolutely she tells us.......well, I`ll take that......we got on so well with everyone though, but Jamie and Bryson were two from last year we spent a lot of time chatting too.......it`s nice though.......eventually though she had to get back to work and she would see us next time she was in......we looked forward to it.......

We ask Bryson if he would be kind enough to make us a reservation for tomorrow night at The Palm at HRH.......I had been trying to book on my ipad, but every time I almost booked it went back to the start.......but Bryson said there had been a fault with the site, it wasn't just me......but had managed to book it ok. This was the birthday meal we were supposed to have had last Wednesday except for the delay and I had managed to cancel it. But we love it so were determined we would go as soon as possible. We thanked Bryson and told him we would see him downstairs as this was his last night helping out up here.......such a nice young man.

We popped back down to our room to get our HHN tickets and lanyards.......I love the view from this side of the hotel
*












*We planned to do a little more tonight.......hopefully. So once again we got the boat over and it felt hotter tonight but there was a little breeze which would help..........again through the hotel guest entrance which was good as there did seem to be more people here tonight. 

We walked straight to the rear of the park tonight......Saw house we ignored, wouldn't even bother with that one again.......walked through Festival but we must have been very early as there weren't many SA out......and the girls on the poles weren't there either.......so we walked past the small stage for AoV.......this was such a shame the main stage had been damaged........but we were headed to Trick r Treat scare zone.......some pics may be blurry but it`s difficult to catch me as I jump sometimes apparently..........

This guy did make me jump........
*


















*The theming of this zone was the best of the event.......so much detail......the pumpkins alone were fabulous.......and did get some good jumps.....all of which Tom missed I believe this year.......except this one.......
*













*Little Sam.......isn't he cute.......
*







*This would continue to be my favourite scare zone of the event........lots of characters and many that were happy to stop and interact......but for now we were heading to do Ash vs Evil Dead........

I had brushed up on this before we left, as I thought I was the only one that had never seen the Evil Dead series of movies.....so we knew what it was about and how much humour was supposed to be in it........

It had a 5 minute wait......no wait for EP then.........so we walked, and we walked, and we walked, and then walked some more.........where the heck were we going...........then finally saw the girl scanning tickets......yay!!! Went in the house so looking forward to what had been promised........and it was dreadful.......truly dreadful........I did however get one scare apparently.......I don't even remember it now........but short house, very short house.....and awful.......then we had the longest walk back........

The planners usually have houses designed so you come out of one and can walk back into another house......usually.......this must have been the worst designed house and walk we had ever experienced at horror nights.......we would NOT be doing this house again........and I was kinda mad we had wasted all this energy walking all that way for a house that basically sucked........sorry if you liked it.......lol.......

We did Scarecrow next.......it was showing a 35 minute regular line......we walked on in less than 3 minutes, eventually.....we walked in what showed as the EP line.....so we walked down and saw this huge queue in front of us.....I must have said this quite loud. A TM heard me and said I was in the wrong line......well, so was everyone else behind me then.....I don't know what happened whether someone has swapped the signs or changed the ropes, but no way was this the EP queue. She led us back to the EP line and there were indeed 3 people in front of us, we thanked her very much........and this was a good house!!! It really was......the exterior was cornfields too and nice to go through........the house itself, now I`ve forgotten it really except what I had written down.......but there were a few scares and it was well done.........I would happily do this again.........and Tom really liked it also. 

We came out and went in Hive. I was looking forward to this one.......couldn't quite work it out at first......but didn't like it......we have no interest in vampires and this was just too dark.....you could barely see anything. I knew from friends many SA had gone the extra mile and shaved their heads, male and female.....but you couldn't appreciate it as you couldn't see them. This one we wouldn't do again.......

We walked back through our favourite scare zone and got a couple of pictures........this guy was so funny......I love when they break character occasionally.......
*























*We knew this girl..........
*
























*We had enjoyed tonight more.......but more the scare zones than the houses which isn't right......the houses should be the highlights........we did go back in and do Shining and AHS tonight again, and they were both good tonight again......Shining slightly improved from last night.......I got a few more scares.....but we were done for tonight. 

This was what we loved about the Rush of Fear ticket with EP........we could go and spend a few hours at a time and not have to spend all night in the park which is something we never want to do. Many do the tours and they are very good, no denying it......but they`re not for us......we had gone straight to the front of every line we had joined and this would continue for the most part the whole trip.  Tours are ideal if you have one night and don't mind staying late......for us we want to be able to be go several nights......we could go 10 nights with this ticket.......and spend as little time or as much as we felt like......

Now we were leaving........it was so busy tonight, really busy.......some of the concierge staff were there and they were shocked how busy it was for a Sunday night......

But we were going to Strongwater Tavern now........we loved this place. We really liked Sapphire Falls too.......beautiful hotel and had such a nice fresh vibe to it.......so we took the boat tonight........we didn't have long to wait for the boat as usual there are plenty running......it was fairly quiet so we set off more or less as soon as we got on........


We get off the boat and walk up the stairs to Strongwater Tavern........it`s not busy tonight but we opt not to sit at the bar and have a table instead.......there are plenty to choose from......

As I went over the menu Tom went out to take some pictures of the beautiful view from their outside area.......
*
























*The view was stunning, but we opted to still sit inside as it was baking hot.......inside was lovely and cool........

I had asked for a wine that they carry, but they didn't have any of it tonight.......so I went for a cocktail and Tom then decided to have a beer......
*







*This was nice. It was so relaxing and such a friendly place.......the staff really are good here and know their rums!!! But tonight we wouldn't be partaking in that......we really wanted food. 

The plates are on the small side deliberately.......its like Caribbean Tapas.......but it`s so good.........we took ages to decide but eventually ordered Caribbean Ceviche which has mainly Grouper, Shrimp, Scallops with Red Onions, Peppers, Lime Juice, Coconut Cream and Plantain Chips, Curry Chicken with mango chutney and another dish which was chicken and pineapple sausage with something else.....we can`t remember the name.......but it was all lovely......the sausage thing we wouldn't get again....I wished we had ordered the crab salad which was gorgeous......but it`s nice to try something new........
*



















*The dip in the sausage dish was really spicy!!! The food was all good though and we decided we would head back to RPR and open one of the bottles of wine we had in our room.......we had 2 from the night we arrived and we also had the Sonoma Cutrer from Total Wine. So we paid our check and headed out. 
*

























*We then walked back home through the business centres and ballrooms.......doesn't take long at all and you very rarely meet anyone on your way, especially this time of night.......apart from the occasional maintenance man. Takes about 10 minutes to get to our room, and we`re just not tired now.......isn't that always the way.....so we did indeed open the wine we bought from Total Wine........it was a Sonoma Cutrer and the same wine we had in Ruth`s Chris in NY.......we did like it........again, blurry picture........
*






*We did enjoy it.....we still had the wine glasses in the room so didn't have to send to Room service for any.......we sat back and watched some movie or other on TV and mused on the day`s events.......eventually we began to feel tired and soon it was lights out.......

Parks tomorrow.........
*


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> *SUNDAY 17th SEPTEMBER
> 
> I had the weirdest dream last night......woke me with a start and I again had no clue where I was.......Tom was even more lost than me.......lol......I just got confused as to what hotel I was in........I do dream a lot and they are usually weird.......Tom claims never to remember his dreams and frequently wished I didn't remember mine as I have to regale him with every one I remember......lol.......*



This sounds like me and my husband. I have very strande, vivid dreams. He almost never remembers his.


----------



## I-4Bound

Hooray to be back in Orlando! The RPH staff seem to be extra nice. Glad they treated you so well


----------



## cocofifi

All caught up now. Spicy food and Chardonnay - we would get along just fine, Carole. I will have to try the Sonoma-Cutrer. I so enjoyed all the NYC pics. Looking forward to hear all about the Orlando portion.


----------



## soniam

Yay! Universal and HHN! That's a bummer that most of the houses weren't to your liking. I have heard really good things about Scarecrow though. I haven't heard a single person say they liked Hive. It just sounds weird. I have heard good things about the The Shining, but I think that's partly because it's such a good movie by an amazing director. It would have to be atrocious for people to not like it. Maybe next year I will take DS. He has really gotten in horror movies this year. I loved them as a kid, and I am just about the perfect age when Friday the 13th, Halloween, and Nightmare on Elm St came out.

I am actually sitting at home about to miss watching qualifying of the USGP in Austin in person. We have gone every year and usually go with out of town friends. They aren't here this year, and I decided to let DH take DS11. He rarely gets to go, because the seats are just so expensive. He's going to the race tomorrow too. His favorite driver is Kimi, whom he calls Mr. Popper Penguin I like Kimi too, mainly because of his "I could care less" attitude Who do you guys like? Are you more fans of a team or of drivers? We hope to see a European F1 GP some time or maybe Malaysia or Dubai. My dream would be Monaco, because of the history. We have only seen the ones at Indy and in Austin.

We love Margaritaville, mostly because of the drinks. I always get the coconut shrimp and key lime pie, which they rarely mess up. Actually, their key lime pie is some of the best I have ever had. I have to temper myself here, because the drinks are so good. We tend to go every time we visit Universal, but we always get the same stuff.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> This sounds like me and my husband. I have very strande, vivid dreams. He almost never remembers his.



Lol......I Drive Tom nuts with all my info on my dreams every morning.......isn’t it weird how some folks dream a lot and others don’t........I dream all the time and do remember them a lot.......glad I’m not alone........



I-4Bound said:


> Hooray to be back in Orlando! The RPH staff seem to be extra nice. Glad they treated you so well



Yay! That’s exactly what we said........the staff here are wonderful, we adore them all......and it’s extra nice when when we meet ones we have known a long time.........



cocofifi said:


> All caught up now. Spicy food and Chardonnay - we would get along just fine, Carole. I will have to try the Sonoma-Cutrer. I so enjoyed all the NYC pics. Looking forward to hear all about the Orlando portion.



Oh you’re my kinda gal too........that wine is so delicious......they could charge anything and I’d pay it as we enjoy it so much......glad you enjoyed the NY portion of the trip....it was fun, but we were glad to be in Orlando........


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> Yay! Universal and HHN! That's a bummer that most of the houses weren't to your liking. I have heard really good things about Scarecrow though. I haven't heard a single person say they liked Hive. It just sounds weird. I have heard good things about the The Shining, but I think that's partly because it's such a good movie by an amazing director. It would have to be atrocious for people to not like it. Maybe next year I will take DS. He has really gotten in horror movies this year. I loved them as a kid, and I am just about the perfect age when Friday the 13th, Halloween, and Nightmare on Elm St came out.
> 
> I am actually sitting at home about to miss watching qualifying of the USGP in Austin in person. We have gone every year and usually go with out of town friends. They aren't here this year, and I decided to let DH take DS11. He rarely gets to go, because the seats are just so expensive. He's going to the race tomorrow too. His favorite driver is Kimi, whom he calls Mr. Popper Penguin I like Kimi too, mainly because of his "I could care less" attitude Who do you guys like? Are you more fans of a team or of drivers? We hope to see a European F1 GP some time or maybe Malaysia or Dubai. My dream would be Monaco, because of the history. We have only seen the ones at Indy and in Austin.
> 
> We love Margaritaville, mostly because of the drinks. I always get the coconut shrimp and key lime pie, which they rarely mess up. Actually, their key lime pie is some of the best I have ever had. I have to temper myself here, because the drinks are so good. We tend to go every time we visit Universal, but we always get the same stuff.



Yay.....someone else who knows F1!!! 

I grew up on F1.......was lucky enough to have family members in the business and got to many races quite young. And loved the fact when I met Tom he was as big a fan as I was...........

Love Kimi Raikkonen........he is such a character......something that is lacking these days in the business........our guy now is Sebastian Vettel and we do like Ferrari.......Vettel was Michael Schumacher’s protege.......now, Michael is our ultimate hero in sports. We first saw him race before he ever hit F1......he was always amazing and to us there will never be anyone’s like him......hence my user name.........miss him dreadfully. 

We do like Fernando Alonso too......he is quite resilient despite having no luck last few years and has a good sense of humour about his lack of performance this last few years........but the guy we detest is Lewis Hamilton........can’t stand the guy....and he’s going to win the WDC this year........sadly. 

European GP’s are generally good........Spa is a classic and funnily enough our two least favourites are the British Grand Prix and Monaco.........yep, the history in Monaco is amazing but the race is usually quite dull........not enough overtaking apart from a few moments of magic..........it’s a nice weekend but there are so many better races.......

It’s a sad reflection of what it used to be though.......too many restrictions and limits today......we miss the F1 of 10-15 year’s ago........when it really was the pinnacle of motor sport.............politics and money now control it. 

But.......Orlando.......yes, coconut shrimp and key lime pie were two things we did enjoy in M’Ville.......and yep, the cocktails are nice!!!!

You must be around the same age as me or younger as I loved the Elm st and particularly Halloween movies came out........they were unbeatable as scary movies..........

Glad you’re still enjoying reading.........


----------



## angryduck71

I am glad you mentioned Ash v Evil Dead -- my boyfriend LOVES the movies and TV show... I thought maybe we should go this year to HHN because of it, but we were so busy with other things, we didn't.  Now I'm kind of glad!  

On another note, I played in a tennis lesson with one of my friends, Trina, who is from Scotland.  We were all talking in the lesson how we could listen to Trina talk forever.  And, it was QUITE windy, so she let out quite a few curse words -- which from her just sound brilliant.  LOL.  Anyway, I now hear her voice when I read your posts.


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> I am glad you mentioned Ash v Evil Dead -- my boyfriend LOVES the movies and TV show... I thought maybe we should go this year to HHN because of it, but we were so busy with other things, we didn't.  Now I'm kind of glad!
> 
> On another note, I played in a tennis lesson with one of my friends, Trina, who is from Scotland.  We were all talking in the lesson how we could listen to Trina talk forever.  And, it was QUITE windy, so she let out quite a few curse words -- which from her just sound brilliant.  LOL.  Anyway, I now hear her voice when I read your posts.



Lol......although I’ve lived mainly in England for last 22 years I still sound very Scottish........and I can curse on occasion........ not often though......... 

Scottish cursing is gutteral though and a language on its own at times........

It’s funny when I go home to Scotland they all say I sound English.......my English friends mention how Scottish I still sound.....especially after a visit home.........

Oh you didn’t miss much this year with HHN.......it was the poorest year we have ever seen.....makes me sad to say that as we have friends who are SA.......but they can only work with what they’re given..........hope next year is better.........


----------



## shh

angryduck71 said:


> Twelfth, the loud sandwich guy reminds me of the Soup Nazi from Seinfeld, who was modeled after a real restaurant owner. If you don't know what I'm talking about, immediately go now to youtube and look!



EXACTLY my thought the first time they visited! Classic Soup Nazi encounter. I knew someone would pick up on that right away.

Such a fun report.


----------



## schumigirl

*MONDAY 18th SEPTEMBER........

We slept so well last night......it really was the comfiest bed and I loved the pillows. I don't usually have as soft pillows at home, but these were like sleeping on marshmallows.......slightly too soft for Tom but he slept well too. We awoke around 6.30 and just got up, no point in laying there while there were things to do.....and today it was IOA........

Opened the drapes and of course the sun was shining again.........another thing we loved was constant sunshine........so, into the shower and dressed and we went up to the Lounge for breakfast.........it was fairly quiet this morning and we got to chat to young Andy who was new......he was going to do well in his chosen profession too....such a nice personable young man and had a great deal of knowledge on many topics......he was lovely to get to know too.......breakfast this morning was white toast and grape jelly for me......I adored this stuff, it`s not common to see it in the UK.......and I did have a piece of cinnamon bun too with coffee........Tom had 2 croissants with honey.......now honey I detest.....but strangely my favourite salad dressing is honey mustard.....odd. He enjoyed it a lot.......

Went back down to room to get sun cream on and the lady was just finishing our room......we were always lucky to be done so early so it meant regardless when we came back our room was always done......every day we always left some money in an envelope for the housekeeping lady and write on the front of it that it`s for her.....but I hadn't done it before we went up for breakfast as I forgot.....so I did go out in the hall and give it to her as I hate to miss a day.....I also asked her for more shampoos and conditioners to be left as I wash my hair a lot and go through a lot of product.......and it was nice stuff so I was happy to use it.....she duly obliged and when we came back in later she had indeed left a whole bunch of them.......that would see me through my trip alone!!! 

But now sun creamed up we headed down and walked out into the early morning heat for the walk to the parks........we walked through the pool and onto the walking path, we did try to take a picture but we had just opened the camera and it was steamed up.....so we had to wait till it warmed up before any pictures. The walk was lovely, warm and humid and probably too hot, but we loved it. There was a lovely freshness about the air too......We got to the security check just before M`Ville and it took seconds.....the officers are friendly and will chat to you which is nice.......

The path from Citywalk didn't look busy at all this morning........we had arrived just before the park opened so we had timed it nice but there were no real queues and we headed to the rear of the gates where folks hadn't walked to and got through instantly. Always amazed that the queue gets held up by silly things like folks not signing their cards........but we get inside and we always start by walking through the gift store as it cools us down after our very short walk that somehow makes us so hot........
*












*We were so excited to be back in the parks. Especially excited to do Dr Doom again as it was down the whole trip last year for us......they were replacing and changing the safety system on the seats but we hadn't been able to ride at all. So that was going to be a priority this morning......staff are always so friendly at Universal....they chat and ask you how your day is going all the time.......and its a genuine friendliness we have always found.........I don't like folks that are too sugary sweet that it seems fake.......but we loved talking to people so we did enjoy that aspect. People often asked us did we ever get fed up with the parks......well, no. We don't spend full days in any park though.......we go in, ride what we want to as many times as we want to and leave to do something else.......we have the luxury of time so don't need to be in the parks all day to try and cram everything in.....I understand why people do that though. Everyone does what works for them, but it always tickles me folks think we should be bored by now. 

This visit we had decided not to do any character pics or meets as we have them all including our favourite with the whole Scooby Gang......so we weren't going to stop for any. Well, maybe just one or two.........


We love Port of Entry.......it is colourful, bright and if you listen in certain places you hear things you don't expect.......and folks say Universal isn't themed!!!
*

















*The green building above is one of the places you should stand below for a few minutes and just listen...........

This was the view that awaited us as we turned to head to Hulk........so beautiful and so peaceful despite being in a vibrant theme park.........
*






*But this was what we were heading to........I began to get really nervous, I love these rides, but as I hadn't done them in so long my tummy had flutterflies bouncing up and down.....but I knew as soon as I was on I`d be fine........this is such a fun ride, but can bash your head around a little if you sit in certain seats we find......we like the front, the back is good for air time, but it`s the front for us.* 













*And we love it!!!! It`s as good as ever......we got on the front without asking for it as it wasn't busy yet, I love the front row.......and we didn't get bashed around a lot on it......some find it very bumpy, and it can be, but we thought it was better now since the refurb. We immediately go straight back on and get the second row this time......it was still fun, but as I can at times get a little woozy if I do certain rides too many times we leave it at two today.......and head round to Dr Doom..........and head into the store opposite......we hadn't ever gone in there except to see Spider-Man at the side.........*






































*We rode Dr Doom a lot!!! We lost count of how many times we rode this time.......we were convinced we would be invited to the staff Christmas Party we were so friendly with them by the time we were done........we just kept going on and again.....and as it was so quiet we didn't have to go all the way around.......the new harness procedure does take slightly longer than before.......you used to be able to unclip yourself as you neared the bottom then lift the harness when they released a button....now you have to wait to the TM comes in and unclips you with a safety key and then you can take your harness off.......not an issue, just adds a few seconds for them to get you off the ride. But yes, this is a short ride......very short......but that whooshing feeling when you are propelled upwards is fabulous.......Tom still hates it but loves it at the same time........

We eventually decide to move on and go somewhere else.....but we could just have sat on those seats all day and be jutted up and down till we got fed up.....my hair at this point looked so bedraggled....lol........

We buy some water and share a bottle as it is hot and last thing we want is to get dehydrated, it really can creep up on you.....so we drank loads during the day even when we weren't thirsty........but for now we headed round towards Toon Lagoon. This is so colourful and full of picture ops......
*























*Tom really did begin to think he was going to need a vacation after this trip..........


We didn't do any water rides like Bluto or Dudley this trip at all........we just didn't want to get that wet.......last year we had come into the parks one afternoon for the sole purpose of these rides, but we wouldn't be doing that this year.......but they are so much fun when you do ride them.....especially Dudley......
*






*Now we headed into JP area......I did miss the big JP signs with the flames as we walked through, but they were gone.....although they were still at the other side when walking from Potter.......but Kong was here now........
*











*We did go on this........and we went through the EP line and the regular line as there was no queue........there were no scares coming out of the walls sadly......I know folks complain about that....but we loved it.......they do still do it though, we were just unlucky......the ride itself is ok......not worth queuing up for any length of time for.....it`s really well done though......

I'm not sure why we didn't go on JP today......but we didn't.......and headed round instead to Potter.......taking a few snaps along the way......
*












*Potter is always amazing when you enter the areas in both parks......and always busy......not mobbed today but a fair amount of people all the same......and there`s always folks on the bridge taking the Castle pics......
*












*And why not........it`s a stunning picture to capture, and I love seeing when folks are seeing it for the first time......we know the parks so well, I forget sometime that it could be someone`s first or maybe only time......so I se why folks want to capture as many memories as they can......I know we do and would never question why people want to take pictures "when they are all on the internet".....it`s not the same......we treasure our pictures and will continue to do so........
*











*I love the previous picture.......not the best but for me it reminds me of the first time we saw the castle when they arrive at Hogwarts in the film for the first time......I know that was from a boat and at night......but it just does. The castle is so impressive.....I never tire of looking at it and wondering what it would be like if they had a secret hotel room tucked away somewhere in there.......now that I would pay for!!!!

I don't do FJ today as I had done the Hulk a couple of times, and FJ can at times set me off funny......so I wandered around Hogsmeade while Tom went through using EP for the first time on this ride. Having EP for the Potter rides would be excellent..........

There is so much detail in these areas, its hard to do justice to them in pictures......but we all try......
*
















































*Cont.........*


----------



## I-4Bound

Lovely pictures! I just noticed, for the first time after many trips, that the snowman is a Hufflepuff! My DD and I are both Hufflepuffs, so I'll have to get a picture there in December. 

I really like Dr. Doom too, but no one else in my family does. I'm the only one who will ride hulk as well.


----------



## schumigirl

*CONT...........

This was the image I would miss on future trips.........we adored Duelling Dragons.........it never really fitted in to Potter even with the poor try at redesigning as Dragon Challenge........but as a stand alone coaster it was phenomenal........even when it no longer dueled, we loved it.......it was fast, flung you around but in a smooth way......we found it the smoothest coaster we had ridden. But, it was going and sadly we would see it dismantled piece by piece during our stay.......I just hope whatever replaces it is worthy......I`m sure it will be and families will love it.......but there are still some of us that look for coasters that will knock your wig off!!!!
*

























*We headed out of Potter now and around to one of my favourite things to do.......talk to the fountain.......I could spend hours watching and listening to the interactions between folks and the fountain, and had been known to chat to him myself on occasion......it`s so funny and has a real sense of humour....slightly adult on occasion but always just enough it goes over little ones heads, there is one voice in particular that for me is the best voice and I can recognize him immediately..............but today it was dry.......no water and no interaction.......

So we walked around to the very colourful bazaar area.......
*







*We like this area.......it has Poseidons Adventure........we hate this experience........it`s not fun and dull, except for the water vortex at the end......this is one building that is deemed to be a waste right now and should soon be re themed as something more relevant.......it`s a huge building and they will do so much with it.......but it is impressive........







*

















*Now it was time for lunch and we were indeed hungry. Those who have read our tales before know we never make reservations unless it`s for an upscale restaurant at night.......but for parks and Citywalk we never do........the idea of making reservations and having to be in a certain place and time fills us with dread.......I get a headache when I see some folks planning......it really isn't usually necessary.......unless its a major holiday of course........but we were here at Mythos and we would eat here today.......never usually a bad choice........

*






*It is one of the prettiest restaurants around......and also one of the coldest. Which is lovely when you go into it from the baking heat of the day.... I have been known to go outside to warm back up! But, as always there is a little line, but we get seated in two minutes........and this was always the norm for us here.....never waited long even on a peak Saturday lunchtime.

Our table is to the far side of the restaurant, which was nice.......
*





*I do look as if I have a giant flower on my head here
*






*Tom orders a ginger ale and I get an orange Fanta.......it is gratefully received as we are so thirsty........our waiter is nice and attentive.......and we know what we are having very quickly......Tom opts for Crab cake sandwich and I order my usual Pad Thai which has chicken and shrimp.......and I`ve ordered this many times before and it`s always been exactly the same..........
*












*Tom`s is perfect. Looks good and he loved every morsel of it.......mine looked lovely.......and then I noticed it had red onions in it........now, I`m allergic to onions and have never had to ask as there has never been onions in this dish........so I call the guy over and say I should maybe have checked but there had never been onions served up in this dish before here......I explained I was allergic.......he said he would change it but there has always been onions in the Pad Thai.....eh, no there hasn't been as I would have noticed.......he then proceeded to inform me I should have informed him of any allergies......yes, he was correct but I didn't appreciate he was telling me something that wasn't true........but, he did change it and it came back with no onions......and did apologise and said I was correct there didn't used to be onions in the dish.......I thanked him and carried on with my meal. By now Tom was well finished though......and the dish although lovely, I didn't have the same appetite for it now. So we paid our check and left. They did take the cost of the drinks off the check which was fine. We weren't looking for anything off, we just like to eat at the same time........Tom I`m glad to say loved his meal. The annoying thing is I adore onions!! 

So we headed back out and it was gorgeous to be back out in the heat as I had begun to shiver in there as we had been longer than usual.......

We went towards the exit now as we were done for the day with rides........but not done with pictures.......
*


















*The Christmas Shop here is one of our favourite stores in the whole park.......we spend so much money on stuff in here every year, and could always buy more.......and thankfully everything has always made it back home safely........they do wrap them well. And today the strong scent of cinnamon that was floating in the air when you went in, really made it feel even more of a Christmas feeling........it was gorgeous.........you can get many items personalized there and then if you want it done on anything. 
*

























*Through the other side of the store there are a great many treats including fudge and other yummy items.........
*












*The whole Port of Entry is beautiful.......so many people walk straight in and head for the rides, understandable of course, but it`s worth taking a few moments to check out the extravagantly coloured buildings.........the music stays in my head long after we leave.
*





























*We stared at these birds for a while before we decided they were indeed fake.........but from the distance we couldn't be sure........we stared at them so long a few other people began to wonder what we were looking at.....lol.....
*












*Now we headed back to the hotel. We were planning a lazy afternoon as we were going to The Palm for dinner tonight.......when we got back into our room I checked my email and there is one from someone we`ve got to know so well over the last 6 years. We arranged through email to meet him over at SF at 3.30, which we really appreciated as he is so busy but said he had cleared his schedule. We got showered and headed over and spent a lovely hour and a half chatting and catching up......he is just the loveliest man we have ever met and we adore him. We sat at the bar at Strongwater Tavern and that time passed so quickly. 

We eventually parted and knew we would see him a couple of times before we left........but for now we headed back to RPR through our business centre`s and ballrooms.........and we went up to the lounge for an hour or so before we got changed.

It was quiet up here tonight......and we had a lovely chat with some of the concierge staff.........

But soon we went down to get changed to head to The Palm for dinner.*


----------



## schumigirl

shh said:


> EXACTLY my thought the first time they visited! Classic Soup Nazi encounter. I knew someone would pick up on that right away.
> 
> Such a fun report.



I must google that.......haven't done it yet........glad you`re still enjoying it 



I-4Bound said:


> Lovely pictures! I just noticed, for the first time after many trips, that the snowman is a Hufflepuff! My DD and I are both Hufflepuffs, so I'll have to get a picture there in December.
> 
> I really like Dr. Doom too, but no one else in my family does. I'm the only one who will ride hulk as well.



Oh you`d definitely do well with us then........we could just do those rides all morning  .........yes, snowman is indeed a Hufflepuff.........


----------



## shh

_Oh you didn’t miss much this year with HHN.......it was the poorest year we have ever seen...._

oh nooo...bummer to hear that  We are looking fwd to doing HHN for the first time in years, so hope we're not too disappointed. (But honestly, not having been there in a while and not really knowing many of the IP houses other than shining and a little AHS, we're probably ridiculously easy to please. You guys are the real HHN experts, so you're probably harder to impress than us.) LOL.

While I wish you both would have enjoyed HHN more, it still sounds like you had a good time anyway!

True, MVille's food is not as good anymore, I do love their atmosphere, as I'm a big Buffet fan. I like their burgers and especially their Margarita flight.

Appreciate the time you invest to write such a detailed, interesting TR.


----------



## schumigirl

*This has been a drawn out day........

Showered and dressed we went down to the Lobby and Tom wanted some pictures before we went out and got the ODC. The ones of me are so dark here for some reason.......so won`t post them
*






*Not sure why we don't have one together as I`m sure someone took one of both of us......but anyway, we headed out to get the car........the ODC will take you between hotels free of charge.......just the cost of a tip. There is also a dining shuttle but sometimes you have to stop off at other hotels and maybe wait a little time unless you order it be there........but we prefer the cars. The valet guy calls one over and we get in........its only a few minutes drive till we arrive at The Hard Rock Hotel.

This is actually my least favourite of the hotels......apart from Cabana Bay which I really don't like.......but there just wasn't a warm and fuzzy feeling for us here......nothing wrong with it and many love it......but we wouldn't stay here.......but it is quite impressive and it does house our favourite onsite restaurant.

And of course the obligatory photo opportunity at the famous entrance.........
*












*Tom spies this car before we head in.......no he`s not getting one I tell him before he gets any ideas........
*






*We go inside and take a few pictures before our reservation........
*






*The pool area is so nice too and we do wander around a little........the pool bar restaurant is very good too although it had been a few years since we had eaten there......and it is so quiet there tonight.......we aren't fond of the pool. Its shallow and we have no need for a slide like many families, so we prefer other pools. And it can get a little noisy for us. Although tonight was quiet as the grave.......
*












*Time for dinner..........we head back inside and walk into the check in desk of the restaurant.......it`s quite a secluded entrance really......no big effects but once inside it`s lovely........Lauren is the very impressive restaurant manager....we remembered her from previous years and as we approach and give our name she goes on the computer and wishes me a Happy Birthday! I had no idea she knew of course........but Bryson when booking it had put on the reservation it was my birthday......awww........so she chatted and took us through to our table........it was a nice booth again.......and the same one as last year........so funny......

This was waiting on the table when we arrived..........
*





*How nice. 

Our water waiter appeared and we said normal filtered was fine, and then we ordered our usual bottle of wine here........Stag`s Leap Hands of Time........maybe a little boring but we liked it.* 






*Tom was snap happy tonight........lol........our bread arrived and we tried not to eat too much of it as usual......but it was lovely!
*







*We ordered giant shrimp cocktail for me and Tom had ordered the Lobster Bisque as our friend we met earlier had told him it was the nicest appetisers ever.....so we trusted his opinions and he got it........there are so many dishes to choose from here it is so difficult which to pick.......but we knew whatever it was it would be gorgeous......
*











*Those shrimp were indeed huge!!! And the bisque was indeed as heavenly as it had been described........we reluctantly shared with each other.....and it was grudgingly  as we both adored what we had but wanted a taste of each others.........
*






*We savoured every little mouthful of the food we had just eaten........truly perfect was how Tom described the bisque........and my shrimps were none too shabby either.......they do give you a sauce, and an atomic horseradish sauce......I couldn't eat that.......I touched the tip of my tongue with a little and thought no way.......that was hotter than hades!!!! So I left it.......don't think many folks would eat that.....even Adam Richman!!!

Our entrees were for me the 11oz filet served medium rare and Tom ordered the Wagyu steak.......served medium......then he relented and asked for medium rare for a change........nice........and we shared as usual the potatoes au gratin.......they are large enough to share........

Not sure why my filet always looks so small.......but it wasn't ..........and Tom`s steak was looking good too....although maybe a little blurry........
*


















*People must get bored with me saying how perfect food is.......but, this really was perfect.......steaks were sublime, perfectly cooked and tasty beyond anything else.......this was how steak should be cooked......and Tom enjoyed his medium rare for a change..........I told him he would.......

I tasted his and it was lovely, but much prefer the filet everytime.........but honestly......so good!!!! We were happy.........filled tummies.......
*





*When it came to desserts we never usually bother......but.....we did want one tonight......so Tom chose cheesecake and I opted for their gorgeous crème brulee......one of my favourite desserts ever.....done correctly........

So the desserts came out soon after and they looked gorgeous.......
*






*Crème Brulee is a bit blurry again........
*





*And the chef sent out a special birthday dessert which was a cannoli of some kind........which is such a nice touch in restaurants.......
*






*Then this guy appeared........and started serenading me to a very Italian version of Happy Birthday...........it was lovely, genuinely lovely.......
*






*Everyone clapped when he was done.......not that he was bad......lol.....he was actually very good......and it felt very nice that they do that for birthdays......and I actually blushed..........but again, so nice. 

We loved our desserts too, they were perfect and the crème brulee was exactly as it should be.....hard topped and oh so creamy inside, Cheesecake was so lush too .....and again shared but kinda grudgingly..........we did love each other really, but food is food.........

Eventually we paid up and set to leave when we spoke to Lauren again and thanked her for a lovely evening......she is one smart lady and so nice......but now we headed out and got another ODC back home.......

WE had such a lovely day and evening.......but time for bed.......and of course Tom had to take a final couple of pictures before we went up.......the lovely entrance to the resort is rarely quiet......so trying to get a picture with no one there is difficult......but not impossible.......
*











*The lobby was lovely and quiet........so we wandered very slowly and headed to the elevators to get to bed.......

We hadn't felt that tired till we got into the room......then it was like a swarm of tiredness just overtook us.......we would sleep tonight........but we had enjoyed a wonderful day and evening.*


----------



## schumigirl

I think I need to not write as much as it took 3 posts to cover one day.....lol.......oh dear........


----------



## schumigirl

shh said:


> _Oh you didn’t miss much this year with HHN.......it was the poorest year we have ever seen...._
> 
> oh nooo...bummer to hear that  We are looking fwd to doing HHN for the first time in years, so hope we're not too disappointed. (But honestly, not having been there in a while and not really knowing many of the IP houses other than shining and a little AHS, we're probably ridiculously easy to please. You guys are the real HHN experts, so you're probably harder to impress than us.) LOL.
> 
> While I wish you both would have enjoyed HHN more, it still sounds like you had a good time anyway!
> 
> True, MVille's food is not as good anymore, I do love their atmosphere, as I'm a big Buffet fan. I like their burgers and especially their Margarita flight.
> 
> Appreciate the time you invest to write such a detailed, interesting TR.




Thank you so much........glad you`re enjoying it........

Yes we still like the atmosphere in M`ville, it`s a fun place........and cocktails are so nice!! 

We did still have fun at horror nights......it just wasn't the standard of previous years.....and you`re correct....so many said the same thing, first timers would probably enjoy it, but I`m glad you are looking forward to it.....I`m sure you'll still enjoy it and have huge amounts of fun there.......


----------



## robl45

I remember the dragon coaster from years back, at that point there was no potter and I remember it being fairly secluded so we could just walk on.    Its a little disheartening that they are not replacing it with another serious coaster ride.  I love universal and Disney, but they can be a little too tame.


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> Yay.....someone else who knows F1!!!
> 
> I grew up on F1.......was lucky enough to have family members in the business and got to many races quite young. And loved the fact when I met Tom he was as big a fan as I was...........
> 
> Love Kimi Raikkonen........he is such a character......something that is lacking these days in the business........our guy now is Sebastian Vettel and we do like Ferrari.......Vettel was Michael Schumacher’s protege.......now, Michael is our ultimate hero in sports. We first saw him race before he ever hit F1......he was always amazing and to us there will never be anyone’s like him......hence my user name.........miss him dreadfully.
> 
> We do like Fernando Alonso too......he is quite resilient despite having no luck last few years and has a good sense of humour about his lack of performance this last few years........but the guy we detest is Lewis Hamilton........can’t stand the guy....and he’s going to win the WDC this year........sadly.
> 
> European GP’s are generally good........Spa is a classic and funnily enough our two least favourites are the British Grand Prix and Monaco.........yep, the history in Monaco is amazing but the race is usually quite dull........not enough overtaking apart from a few moments of magic..........it’s a nice weekend but there are so many better races.......
> 
> It’s a sad reflection of what it used to be though.......too many restrictions and limits today......we miss the F1 of 10-15 year’s ago........when it really was the pinnacle of motor sport.............politics and money now control it.
> 
> But.......Orlando.......yes, coconut shrimp and key lime pie were two things we did enjoy in M’Ville.......and yep, the cocktails are nice!!!!
> 
> You must be around the same age as me or younger as I loved the Elm st and particularly Halloween movies came out........they were unbeatable as scary movies..........
> 
> Glad you’re still enjoying reading.........



I didn't grow up liking autoracing. My husband has been a fan for a long time, and I got into when we met over 20 years ago. I grew up liking fast cars though. Everyone in my family is into cars and many had automobile related jobs. We go to the Indy 500 almost every year, but we haven't got to do F1 a lot until they built the track here in Austin. We even camped out in the infield at 24 Hours of Le Mans with our son when he was 3 Vettel is a very talented driver. I liked him more when he started out. That's true of a lot of the drivers though. They are usually so much more unassuming and humble then. Our son's name is Alex after one of our favorite drivers (F1 a little, but mostly American open-wheel racing), Alex Zanardi. Our other choices before he was born were Alonso, whom we liked a lot at the time, and Max after another American open-wheel and sports car driver, Max Papis. But he looked like an Alex. We liked Hamilton when he first started, but his attitude has gone down hill. I think my favorite driver of all time though, both American open wheel and F1, is Juan Pablo Montoya. I love his attitude, and he's one of those drivers that thrives on the edge of control. He has the fastest hands I have ever seen. Plus, we like BMWs a lot and loved that he raced for them in F1.

Monaco is definitely not a good race for racing, but we love the history and the movie Grand Prix. Spa would be awesome. That track is amazing. Silverstone just doesn't look interesting to us either. I would have loved to see a race at the old Nordschleife at the Nurburgring. We tried to take our rental car on it when we visited Germany the first time, but the track had been rented out. When we went to Italy, we visited the Ferrari museum in Modena and tried to peek through the fence at the track to see them testing. They have the best hot chocolate in the world in the cafe at the museum

I turn 45 next month, so not too far behind you. Those movies were so scary when they came out. I used to love being scared. Nightmare on Elm St is still pretty scary. Friday the 13th is just too predictable now. I still love Halloween. Jamie Curtis is such an awesome female "victim". She's really strong, smart, and pretty, unlike most of those obnoxious characters. My son really enjoyed watching it. I like John Carpenter though. We saw an amazing interview with him by Robert Rodriguez on the El Rey network. He had to do a lot of that movie, including the sound track, himself, because the budget was so low.

I love Port of Entry. I don't know why I haven't been in the Christmas shop. We love the Grinch, and I didn't know they had such cool stuff. That is a must on our next trip. Do you ever listen to the Unofficial Universal Orlando Podcast. They had a cool episode where they spent the entire time discussing Port of Entry and it's backstory. We don't spend enough time there though, because we are usually in a hurry at park opening and are usually beat when we are leaving.


----------



## ckmiles

I laughed at your description of a trip to Walmart.  I go with a list, and always leave with many more items that were not on the list! I think htey jump into the cart. 

Creme Brulee is my favorite dessert ever (I have been known to pick restaurants based on having it listed on the menu!)  

I adore your detailed posts, please do not shorten them.

Your report is part of my day,  I make my hot tea, log on and slowly read (and re-read) your posts.


----------



## cocofifi

schumigirl said:


> I think I need to not write as much as it took 3 posts to cover one day.....lol.......oh dear........


You write as much as you like - we love every minute of it and are sad when it ends!

I enjoyed all the Port of Entry pics. I love theming and background music of that area. Great Hogsmeade shots, as well. I'm very excited to see what is put in the place of Dragon Challenge.

You both looked great for your meal at The Palm. The food looked delicious. Great installments as always!


----------



## schumigirl

robl45 said:


> I remember the dragon coaster from years back, at that point there was no potter and I remember it being fairly secluded so we could just walk on.    Its a little disheartening that they are not replacing it with another serious coaster ride.  I love universal and Disney, but they can be a little too tame.



Yep, some hair raising coasters would be fun.......but, I’m sure whatever they put in it’s place will be amazignas it’s a large piece of land they have there........



soniam said:


> I didn't grow up liking autoracing. My husband has been a fan for a long time, and I got into when we met over 20 years ago. I grew up liking fast cars though. Everyone in my family is into cars and many had automobile related jobs. We go to the Indy 500 almost every year, but we haven't got to do F1 a lot until they built the track here in Austin. We even camped out in the infield at 24 Hours of Le Mans with our son when he was 3 Vettel is a very talented driver. I liked him more when he started out. That's true of a lot of the drivers though. They are usually so much more unassuming and humble then. Our son's name is Alex after one of our favorite drivers (F1 a little, but mostly American open-wheel racing), Alex Zanardi. Our other choices before he was born were Alonso, whom we liked a lot at the time, and Max after another American open-wheel and sports car driver, Max Papis. But he looked like an Alex. We liked Hamilton when he first started, but his attitude has gone down hill. I think my favorite driver of all time though, both American open wheel and F1, is Juan Pablo Montoya. I love his attitude, and he's one of those drivers that thrives on the edge of control. He has the fastest hands I have ever seen. Plus, we like BMWs a lot and loved that he raced for them in F1.
> 
> Monaco is definitely not a good race for racing, but we love the history and the movie Grand Prix. Spa would be awesome. That track is amazing. Silverstone just doesn't look interesting to us either. I would have loved to see a race at the old Nordschleife at the Nurburgring. We tried to take our rental car on it when we visited Germany the first time, but the track had been rented out. When we went to Italy, we visited the Ferrari museum in Modena and tried to peek through the fence at the track to see them testing. They have the best hot chocolate in the world in the cafe at the museum
> 
> I turn 45 next month, so not too far behind you. Those movies were so scary when they came out. I used to love being scared. Nightmare on Elm St is still pretty scary. Friday the 13th is just too predictable now. I still love Halloween. Jamie Curtis is such an awesome female "victim". She's really strong, smart, and pretty, unlike most of those obnoxious characters. My son really enjoyed watching it. I like John Carpenter though. We saw an amazing interview with him by Robert Rodriguez on the El Rey network. He had to do a lot of that movie, including the sound track, himself, because the budget was so low.
> 
> I love Port of Entry. I don't know why I haven't been in the Christmas shop. We love the Grinch, and I didn't know they had such cool stuff. That is a must on our next trip. Do you ever listen to the Unofficial Universal Orlando Podcast. They had a cool episode where they spent the entire time discussing Port of Entry and it's backstory. We don't spend enough time there though, because we are usually in a hurry at park opening and are usually beat when we are leaving.



Been to the Nurburgring many times and yes indeed the old track is something else! 

JPM was another character, sadly too few of them today.......was never a huge fan of his but he was a racer for sure..........

Love most things John Carpenter has done.......he has a gift for sure.........Halloween for me will never be beaten....and yes Jamie Lee is a true legend. I admire her so much in real life too, she’s an amazing woman. 

Yes POE is gorgeous......and of course, when you’re leaving it’s a mad dash to beat the crowds.......


Not enjoying the ballyhoo before the start of the GP so far......so unnecessary.........


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> I laughed at your description of a trip to Walmart.  I go with a list, and always leave with many more items that were not on the list! I think htey jump into the cart.
> 
> Creme Brulee is my favorite dessert ever (I have been known to pick restaurants based on having it listed on the menu!)
> 
> I adore your detailed posts, please do not shorten them.
> 
> Your report is part of my day,  I make my hot tea, log on and slowly read (and re-read) your posts.



Lol......I love your description of your day......I did read that last line as you made a hot dog........ should have had my glasses on! 

We buy so much stuff when we go anywhere in Orlando, but Walmart is so much fun for us.......many more flavours of things that we get.......and Creme Brûlée is a shared favourite dessert for me......my other favourite is 
pavlova......mmmmmmmmmm oh or cheesecake..........And I try and say I don’t like desserts very much......lol......

Glad you’re still enjoying.........



cocofifi said:


> You write as much as you like - we love every minute of it and are sad when it ends!
> 
> I enjoyed all the Port of Entry pics. I love theming and background music of that area. Great Hogsmeade shots, as well. I'm very excited to see what is put in the place of Dragon Challenge.
> 
> You both looked great for your meal at The Palm. The food looked delicious. Great installments as always!



Thanks so much for the lovely comments.......

The Palm is definitely one of our favourite restaurants........and yes, can’t wait till it’s announced officially what’s replacing Dragons.........


----------



## ForMyBoys

I'm enjoying your trip report!!  It's fun living vicariously through you!!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> *THURSDAY cont.........
> 
> Quickest shower and change of clothes ever which we had to wait for as our room hadn't been cleaned. I can live without my bed being made, but I wanted clean towels and products.......tried to call housekeeping from the room but it was permanently engaged. So I went down to the front desk to ask if we could get fresh towels and products....I really did expect the room to have been done at this time of day. I went back up and within 10 minutes a young lady appeared with a mass of towels and products and asked rather surprisingly did we want our room serviced.....why she had to ask I don't know, we said no it was fine just the towels.............but again, I have to say the hotel was immaculately clean and most of the staff were very friendly excluding the two at check in........
> 
> One of the managers we had spoken to stopped us on the way out and asked how our stay was and I asked if she really wanted to know......she laughed it off really, but asked if she could help with anything........actually there was, we told her we needed a car to take us to JFK tomorrow afternoon around 4.30pm. We had been told b the concierge in the NY Palace that cab drivers wouldn't be keen at that time of the day as it was change of shift........so we asked if she could arrange a car for us. She said yes, they used a company regularly and she would book it for us. We just had to be outside and it would be there. The cost was only $20 more than a cab, plus tip of course.....it would save us worrying about getting there..........we thanked her and headed outside.
> 
> So we headed to the pub next door......another local institution that was a local lifeline after the attacks. It was called O` Hara`s......I don't usually go into places like this but again, it was historic. The place was filled with badges of police and Fire officers badges from all over the world all hanging all around every wall in the place.........very emotional again.........but we sat at the bar and Tom ordered a beer and I ordered a white wine........going by the reviews we were unlucky.......we got the unfriendly barman........but, turns out he was sick.....literally........I tasted the wine and it was disgusting.......so I just didn't drink it.....it was a nice place to sit though and incredibly busy with folks from all different walks of life......every walk of life!!! We didn't plan to eat there as Irish pub menu`s don`t appeal to me in the slightest, but the food did look good.
> 
> We asked for the check and another barman asked if we could wait while our original barman threw up....he would be back.......the look of horror that stretched across my face must have been visible as he asked if id never thrown up and laughed.........eh just the check buddy and we`ll pay it now.......at this point I told him the wine was dreadful.......he then told me I was in an Irish pub........I was mad......then  noticed the giant vat the wine had come from.....yuk......Tom said we weren't paying for it....so he just flung out some random cost for the beer.........and he was annoyed.......sorry buddy, this place might have the heart of the locals and I can see why, but he was the only person in 10 years we didn't tip. I wouldn't go back. Which is a shame as it does get a lot of love.
> 
> We planned to wander over the other side of the street and see the Westfield Mall.......it looked so pretty.......but first we stopped off at The Fritz Koenig Sphere.
> 
> This was originally the centerpiece of the World Trade Centre.........but though badly damaged in the attacks it survived. Without going into the whole story, it had been in Battery Park for years.......thanks to the efforts of some like Michael Burke who`s firefighter brother died that day it now overlooks the Plaza of the National 9/11 Memorial. Strangely they didn't want it to be part of the display they have in there. It`s bronze and an impressive 27 foot high.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Again, it`s quite a reflective place to be, but not as sobering as the pools.........and it feels right actually where they have put it. I have no clue as to the politics of it, but I`m glad it`s still there as an eternal symbol.
> 
> This was a nice place across the street........and strangely enough I had been in part of this building before. I saw the ground floor and realized that in 2013 my niece and I had gone on there with a little tour and they let us take pictures across the street to the then unfinished new tower........so I took a picture to show her.....and we headed around to where the shops were.......
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now this impressed me.........it almost made the Mall at Millenia look dull and lackluster!!! It was sparklingly clean and everything was immaculate.....and it did have some very nice stores. We mostly window shopped but did want to look for something to eat too.......we knew where the food court was but first we wanted to go out here.........
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I was amazed how close we were to the river.....now I know Manhattan is narrow, but I forget just how narrow at times.....and didn't realise the river was just across the street from us.......it was beautiful here........really tranquil but at the same time it was buzzing.......so many restaurants around and places to have a drink and they were full of people.......this was an area that would be so much fun to spend some time.........
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We sat and had a glass of champagne and watched the changing light over the water.......it was warm and the atmosphere was so nice......we did choose somewhere a little quieter as there was a few bars that were very raucous and we just wanted to sit somewhere we could hear ourselves think a little.....maybe we were indeed getting old......lol......it was almost perfect, and the champagne was nice too.
> 
> We headed back inside the mall as Tom was getting hungry now.........unusual for him as it`s usually me......he`s the type that can go all day without food or drink.......me?? I start shaking if I don't eat regularly........I don't know how he does it.......but he was quite hungry........so we started back inside and planned to have a look at a few stores before checking out the food court........
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We wandered around for quite a while and the food court was indeed nice, but nothing really appealed........what we both admitted we wanted was pizza again.......and a lot of pizza!!! This was my kind of guy...........now I felt hungry!!!
> 
> So we set off back through the mall and headed back over the walkway that crossed that busy road and back to the Trade Centre side of the road......we had enjoyed the waterside area and would have spent longer if strangely, we had more time. We did like this downtown area, there was so much to do and see and we hadn't even touched the surface of things we would have liked to have done.
> 
> But for now........food was calling........we had seen a few pizza places around the hotel, but one had caught our eye and I vaguely remember someone mentioning it at some point.......but who it was evaded me at this point.......it literally was next to the Essex Café we had enjoyed eating in.....and didn't look the fanciest of places, but there were seats inside and loads of choices of pizza........I do like different toppings on pizza and adore bbq sauce as a base.......something that some regard as a cardinal sin........but, we like what we like.......
> 
> Tom went straight to the bathroom as we`d had 2 glasses of champagne......while I checked out the pizza.........I had sat our bag down on a table while I looked......and I turned round to see a guy sat at the same table for four........I thought how rude. But I walked over and said oh I`m sorry I didn`t know you were sitting there......but nicely as I thought maybe I had taken his table and I was the rude one!! He looked horrified and said he hadn't even noticed my bag.......I did believe him, he moved and we began to chat as always. Tom came out of the bathroom and wasn't surprised to see I hadn't ordered yet and was chatting to yet someone else.........
> 
> So we looked at the choices and very greedily decided on 2 slices each..........Tom got Pepperoni and Pepperoni with sausage, I went for Pepperoni with jalapenos and BBQ chicken.........oh my goodness they were so good.......I had been tempted by spicy Hawaiian.......it looked lush too.......
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This was lush!!!! Really lush.........we didn't think we would eat all of it.......but apart from  a few crusts......we demolished them......and they were big, but by now we were indeed hungry. We got a little bottle of their wine which wasn't great but for $8 I didn't expect much and also 2 bottles of my favourite Snapple...........this was by far one of our favourite meals.........pizza was so good. And as I type this I could just eat them right now.......then I remembered who told me about this place........it was the police officer who I had been giggling with the other morning........he had said we should try it here if we liked pizza........I was glad I had listened to him..........
> 
> We were full. So we waddled around the corner back to the hotel.......it wasn't late by any means so we went to the lounge and saw the two lovely members of staff were both working........they were so nice........so we ordered a couple of glasses of wine and decided we would stay here a while......it was a little busier tonight which was nice........we took our glasses and sat outside for a while......it was stunning and there was only one other couple out there tonight......so we got chatting like we usually do.......they were so similar to us it was quite scary.......but we took our usual array of pictures and kindly took each others too..........
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Last one is a little blurry.....I think well, I`ll call him Simon had enjoyed a few more wines than we had......lol.......but it was a nice way to end the evening. We had another glass of wine and thanked the bar staff then headed to bed rather reluctantly........must have been around midnight at this point.
> 
> We hoped we would sleep tonight. *



So many great pics I've never seen of the area!  Do believe whomever snapped that last shot got fancy & attempted  bokeh but didn't quite succeed lol.

Shaking head at the infamous NYC attitude you received from the barkeep, yikes. 

The luggage issue @ MCO certainly odd.  At least your bags all showed up at the correct airport

Laughed when i saw the enormous size of the shrimp at the Palm.  Thinking of the scene from the dinner party in Beetlejuice!  Just know if i show my better half he will be clamoring to finally try it out.


tink1957 said:


> Love your purple cake...
> 
> I know it was wonderful to finally be home at RPR.  I felt the same way when I barely made it to Cabana Bay due to Irma.



Never seen a purple cake either .  Talk about ticking off all the boxes! 



angryduck71 said:


> I am glad you mentioned Ash v Evil Dead -- my boyfriend LOVES the movies and TV show... I thought maybe we should go this year to HHN because of it, but we were so busy with other things, we didn't.  Now I'm kind of glad!
> 
> On another note, I played in a tennis lesson with one of my friends, Trina, who is from Scotland.  We were all talking in the lesson how we could listen to Trina talk forever.  And, it was QUITE windy, so she let out quite a few curse words -- which from her just sound brilliant.  LOL.  Anyway, I now hear her voice when I read your posts.



Carole is typically spot on re HHN, actually in most things I've discovered.  I must admit i adored the house, as most fan girls & boys lol, no accounting for taste as they say . You could probably find a video run thru on youtube by now.  did have one definitely 'off' run thru of it, timing everything in that one as really not much meat to it.  The last scene alone is my defining moment of HHN this year, a sad thing unto itself.


----------



## jcc0621

Sorry to hear that the houses have been disappointing so far.  I have not been hearing a lot of good things about HHN this year.  It has never been my kind of thing (I am a chicken LOL) so it is not something I would do, but I always like reading about other peoples experiences. I hope it gets better for you.


----------



## PoohIsHome

schumigirl said:


> I think I need to not write as much as it took 3 posts to cover one day.....lol.......oh dear........



No, no and no. Your detail is what makes it so great!! 

You and Smiling Tom in WalMart.....I feel your pain. I go into Target for toothpaste and Charmin and never come out for less than $100. I blame it on cookies.


----------



## Raeven

You're a fast writer! I fell way behind commenting during the NY section, but I've been reading along.

Sorry about your flight situation, that would've panicked me too! I actually spent about a week worrying before deciding to reschedule our longer trip completely, then spent another week worrying about whether our flight would take off in time for our weekend trip too.

I'm just going to quote from this last page so it isn't too long 



schumigirl said:


> We did Saw and thought it was incredibly poor.



Saw was definitely my least favorite too. 



schumigirl said:


> The theming of this zone was the best of the event.......so much detail......the pumpkins alone were fabulous.



Yes! Loved the pumpkins.



schumigirl said:


> I had brushed up on this before we left, as I thought I was the only one that had never seen the Evil Dead series of movies.



Did you watch the Ash Vs Evil Dead show too? The house was based more off the show than the movies (the movies just provide some backstory). Because if you didn't watch the show a lot of the events and characters in the house don't make sense. 



schumigirl said:


> It had a 5 minute wait......no wait for EP then.........so we walked, and we walked, and we walked, and then walked some more.........where the heck were we going..



It was the longest walk ever to get there though. 



schumigirl said:


> and this was just too dark.....you could barely see anything.



Yes! We couldn't see a thing when we did Hive. 



schumigirl said:


> Our entrees were for me the 11oz filet served medium rare and Tom ordered the Wagyu steak.......served medium......then he relented and asked for medium rare for a change........nice........and we shared as usual the potatoes au gratin.......they are large enough to share........



Yum! We're thinking of going there for Josh's birthday in December, it looks like a good choice.


----------



## schumigirl

ForMyBoys said:


> I'm enjoying your trip report!!  It's fun living vicariously through you!!



Glad to hear it.......hope it doesn't disappoint........


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> So many great pics I've never seen of the area!  Do believe whomever snapped that last shot got fancy & attempted  bokeh but didn't quite succeed lol.
> 
> Shaking head at the infamous NYC attitude you received from the barkeep, yikes.
> 
> The luggage issue @ MCO certainly odd.  At least your bags all showed up at the correct airport
> 
> Laughed when i saw the enormous size of the shrimp at the Palm.  Thinking of the scene from the dinner party in Beetlejuice!  Just know if i show my better half he will be clamoring to finally try it out.
> 
> 
> Never seen a purple cake either .  Talk about ticking off all the boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> Carole is typically spot on re HHN, actually in most things I've discovered.  I must admit i adored the house, as most fan girls & boys lol, no accounting for taste as they say . You could probably find a video run thru on youtube by now.  did have one definitely 'off' run thru of it, timing everything in that one as really not much meat to it.  The last scene alone is my defining moment of HHN this year, a sad thing unto itself.



I have to say I did think of you as I was commenting on Ash vs evil dead........lol.....I did so want to love it.......it wasn't as bad as Saw though.......now that was bad........

Yes I think the guy who took the pic was just a little squiffy.....but he was so much fun......my kinda person  .......oh you have to take your lovely husband to The Palm.....he would love it.........they were so huge!!!! And yep, we were just relieved to get all our luggage in the one place.........


----------



## schumigirl

jcc0621 said:


> Sorry to hear that the houses have been disappointing so far.  I have not been hearing a lot of good things about HHN this year.  It has never been my kind of thing (I am a chicken LOL) so it is not something I would do, but I always like reading about other peoples experiences. I hope it gets better for you.



It did kinda get better but more for atmosphere than anything else.......there were some good houses though........oh yep, it`s not for everyone, but it`s so much fun..........



PoohIsHome said:


> No, no and no. Your detail is what makes it so great!!
> 
> You and Smiling Tom in WalMart.....I feel your pain. I go into Target for toothpaste and Charmin and never come out for less than $100. I blame it on cookies.



lol.....well since you said to ramble.....I`ll keep rambling.......

Oh my goodness.....I`m the same......and I keep saying I`m not a shopper......but there`s something about America that turns be into a shopzilla person........I do however forget we have to get it all back home......on a plane.....with luggage limitations.......lol.......my poor husband!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> You're a fast writer! I fell way behind commenting during the NY section, but I've been reading along.
> 
> Sorry about your flight situation, that would've panicked me too! I actually spent about a week worrying before deciding to reschedule our longer trip completely, then spent another week worrying about whether our flight would take off in time for our weekend trip too.
> 
> I'm just going to quote from this last page so it isn't too long
> 
> 
> 
> Saw was definitely my least favorite too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Loved the pumpkins.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the Ash Vs Evil Dead show too? The house was based more off the show than the movies (the movies just provide some backstory). Because if you didn't watch the show a lot of the events and characters in the house don't make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> It was the longest walk ever to get there though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! We couldn't see a thing when we did Hive.
> 
> 
> 
> Yum! We're thinking of going there for Josh's birthday in December, it looks like a good choice.



Oh I`m so glad your trip worked out too......it was quite nerve wracking for everyone wondering if their trips were going to happen.......

Yes, it was the Ash vs Evil Dead tv show we watched, found it on On Demand as we didn't have time to watch the movies......but it just didn't click with us at all.....I got the humour part......but sadly didn't work for us.......but I`m glad some enjoyed it.......

yep, trying to get through this trip report before 2020 so I am getting a wiggle on when I can.........


----------



## JaxDad

Hi!  I'm still enjoying your trip report!  Great pictures!

I took some time to enjoy Port of Entry on a recent trip, and the little details are definitely fun.

We were at IoA on the last day of Dueling Dragons. We rode each dragon a couple times to say our fond farewells.  Have you seen any details on what is coming? I've heard it will be some sort of family (less thrilling) ride; I've heard the area will be Forbidden Forest themed (makes sense); but I have not heard any details. There are lots of possibilities!  Maybe a combo coaster/screen ride on the Weasley car racing through the forest with giant spiders, giants, unicorns, centaurs ...


----------



## schumigirl

*TUESDAY 19th SEPTEMBER..............

We really didn't sleep that good last night........I just couldn't fall over....so woke Tom up to tell him.......what do they say about letting sleeping babies and bears sleep and don't disturb them!!! Maybe I  should have kept quiet after all........but it`s what we do......lol......so we were sat chatting till almost 2am.....then I decided I was tired after all.........I think sometimes there`s just so much to be excited about........it`s hard to sleep........but eventually we were both sound asleep.......

Woke again as usual around 6.30ish, I as usual was first in the shower and ready for breakfast before Tom was sorted for the day.......we headed up to the lounge and opened the room door to let the housekeeping lady in......she was smart today....she checked it was ok to do our room and we said yes of course it was fine......there`s not much to do in our room really, but I do like having the bed made and the bathroom all fresh with new towels every day........anyway, we went up to the lounge and had our usual lovely welcome.....it is so nice to walk in to such a friendly welcome.......but we enjoyed our coffee and a real mix of cold meats, donuts, muffins and pastries......I think we had some fruit too......the melon can sometimes be quite hard, but today it was perfect.......we did enjoy breakfast in here. And adding the fruit made us feel somehow we were being a little healthier..........almost!

Back down for our usual sun cream and out........this morning we were taking the boat.......and as usual, the heat that hits you when you walk out the doors we just love........we don't get anywhere like these temps at home.......so we loved every second........today there was a queue for the boats......as in there was 15 or so people in front of us.......and we had the best boat Captain ever.......Rob.......he was so good and so fun with the kids.....he had a little one up front to sound the horn and tell us we would be setting off soon......the kid was thrilled and it was adorable to see........he was so nice too. We got to Citywalk in no time and headed towards Studios.........it`s funny I always say IOA is my favourite park.......but, I actually think it`s now The Studios.......but it`s close between the two......

There is so much going on here now around the park......little shows and entertainers singing.....and Beat Builders of course......so lively and very different from the early days in 07 when there really wasn't anyone around in September.........I do miss that sometimes......

We went straight on Despicable Me........and the park looked so quiet, but I think everyone was in line for minions........it was just after 9 and it was at an hour wait already......this was one of the many times we loved EP.......straight to the front of the queue and only a few seconds till we were in........I barely had enough time to look around.........this ride is so much fun.......but again.....folks who take pictures with flash when they`re not supposed to.......they stopped the Gru talk in the second area as someone kept taking pictures........really!!! Really annoying.......but eventually we got on the ride and it was a bit bumpier than I remembered this morning......of course it could have been I had enjoyed a little more wine than usual last night.......or maybe not......but we only did it once......and I was out so fast the minions weren't around for a picture.......but we had decided not to do that this year........I did see a few things I wanted to buy in the store........but would get them again......

Now onto RRR.........I was a little reluctant to do this ride today as if I thought Minions was bumpy, which I don't usually find bumpy at all, then  what would I make of RRR........I love that ride, but thought I`d give it a miss.......I`d take pictures of Tom though.........he didn't ask for the front as I wasn't with him and he got the 4th row...........boy did he say it was bumpy.........so much so he only went on once.....and usually we go on a few times....me slightly less if it`s a little bumpy.......but he still enjoyed it immensely........
*











*I would go on it another day though as I loved it........the climb was terrifying first time I went on.......but Kyle and Tom both assured me I would love it once I had done it once......and they were right.......I did scream for my life first time though........the dvd is so funny to watch back.......yes, they kindly bought it as a memento.......lol......and no I wont be putting it online.........

We headed down and had a little look in the Christmas shop.......passing the central park area and wishing it wasn't a smoking area......it was so pretty and we couldn't ever go in as there were always a load of smokers in there........but it was pretty......

*





*I was going to the bathroom beside TF and as we came back out the big TF was coming out for pictures........I have no interest in these movies at all.....I`m not even sure what this one is called......Tom did tell me, a few times.......but I forget......I think he`s the evil one?? He was funny though..........and TM`s are always happy to take your pictures with your camera too........
*






*We came out and went to head back down when Tom was rammed in the ankle by a crazy lady with a stroller.......no awareness whatsoever........and no apology.......as this happened I went to yell at her......the guy who was working the line very cleverly attracted my attention and distracted me with conversation........he had seen her do it and saw I was mad as hell........he did the right thing......Tom was fine of course, but I hate rudeness and she was just rude. But the guy said I didn't want you getting mad.......I think he could see an altercation taking place.....and no one wants that.......but strollers seem to be on the increase now. 

We thanked him for stopping me maybe getting trouble for yelling......lol.......he wished us a fantastic day!!! So we headed back down to Jimmy Fallon ride......

He`s not huge in the UK and I don't get him at all......I don't find him funny and find a bit of a narcissist.........and I had watched a few shows so we would know what the show was all about........that was hard but we got through a couple.....found one with Kevin bacon as a guest......that helped......I love Kevin Bacon!!!

But, it was a new ride and we would try it out........the building is impressive and looks good inside too.........
*






*We walked straight in the building and it is impressive inside......all shiny and new........and really this could change and work for any TV show.......
*


















*There are some nice displays around as you walk in and some lovely pictures going upstairs......
*

























*As we reached the top where there was a little waiting area, we never got the chance to sit down......we went straight through and in to the room where the "ride" was........this took ages to get going as folks were struggling with the seatbelts!!!! Come on.......it`s not difficult to put a seat belt on......the guy doing the voice over was funny, but even was getting frustrated.......he kept saying not long now.........over and over.......that was the best bit of this ride for us.....listening to him........

As for the ride........I was bored rigid. And so was Tom.........and then it was over........I looked at the man beside me and he said to me did you hate that as much as I did.....I laughed and said it was too boring to hate........lol.......

Now, many will enjoy it I`m sure........but not for us. And we didn't go back on the whole trip.........a one and done for us which was very unusual. 

We gladly stepped back out into the sunshine.....it really was a beautiful day again.......

On to The Mummy.......this is always a favourite ride.......and again we do prefer the front row, always ask for the front and sometimes have to wait till the next car to get it, but it`s never a long wait........it`s quiet this morning so we get straight on and we have the front row to ourselves.......and we are off.......it feels faster today, but of course it`s been a year since we have been on it so it may have been that......but so much fun......we come off and go straight back on again.....and again........I think we did it 5 times in a row and got the front every time........one of the best rides in the parks with such an excellent theme. I did notice they have the image of Tom Cruise on the wall now as you exit the ride into the store........no. Just no. 

This area is nice........nothing spectacular but just very familiar........
*






*And of course home to the best pizza in the parks..........cheap and cheerful.
*







*As we head round to see Potter, we pass what is a HHN scare zone we haven't seen at night yet.......Aliens are the theme here........wasn`t sure about this one......but the detail on the spacecraft was good. It had been damaged slightly during the hurricane, I didn't check to see if they had fixed it or left it as part of the display....well, it would be authentic*! 




















*I wasn't convince this was going to make a good scare zone.........but we would see that another night.........we turned and looked around us.......The Fast and the Furious was coming next year.......and the building was coming along........this sounded quite a fun ride actually.......

Lombards is a lovely restaurant.......probably the prettiest in the park.......very classically designed and food for us is a hit or a miss........it`s not expensive although the surroundings do suggest differently.........we would give it a miss this year........
*





*The San Francisco Bakery next door though does sell some amazing cakes and pastries.......but we were never usually hungry when we passed it......one of these days we would go back in........
*












*We were headed round to Potter now for a quick blast in there.........we wouldn't be spending long today in this area.........
*





*Always a joy to walk in to this area of the parks........it doesn't matter how many times we walk in here.......it impresses every time.........
*


















*We don't take a huge amount of pictures today, but we do go into Madame Malkins.........you do have to stand in front of the mirror and see if you get a compliment.....or not........

There are some unique items in here, and more recognizable items too........

*




































*We did go in and do Gringotts........using EP as the regular queue was around 30 minutes.....you still see the impressive bank area inside and that's not to be missed.....we didn't have our camera in here as it went in the lockers.....these don't take long at all......if front ones are busier......simple, head to the rear.....some folks don't think of doing that........but it doesn`t take long to get a locker.

When they scanned our EP today it showed as expired........now, that surprised us, we had barely arrived........she took a look at the date and saw it was Oct 2nd it expired and said we were good to go but maybe get the hotel to check it out........we would. But it wasn't an issue..........

The ride itself is so good........I can get motion sickness on occasions......Simpson`s is one I`ll never ride again........but this one is fine for me. It kinda whooshes you around rather than spinning......which I liked.......and we do like this ride.....the theming is spectacular, like everything else in both Potter areas, the detail is beyond anything you can imagine. 

We were done for the day now. We did stop off at Mummy again on the way out.....and surprise surprise our EP showed as expired......oh dear.....again they checked the date and said carry on.......but we were annoyed that it was showing this.......had no idea why it would show that. 

So we rode the Mummy once more then headed out of the park with Tom checking just one more time if I wanted to do Fallon ride.......he had the grace to look amused as he did so.......he knew the answer to that one..........
*

*Cont........*


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Hi!  I'm still enjoying your trip report!  Great pictures!
> 
> I took some time to enjoy Port of Entry on a recent trip, and the little details are definitely fun.
> 
> We were at IoA on the last day of Dueling Dragons. We rode each dragon a couple times to say our fond farewells.  Have you seen any details on what is coming? I've heard it will be some sort of family (less thrilling) ride; I've heard the area will be Forbidden Forest themed (makes sense); but I have not heard any details. There are lots of possibilities!  Maybe a combo coaster/screen ride on the Weasley car racing through the forest with giant spiders, giants, unicorns, centaurs ...



Glad to see you`re still here and reading! POE is beautiful too isn't it.......I think I have far too many pictures over the years of that area......but it draws me in......lol.......

Oh you are so lucky........I would loved to have ridden it one more time before they closed it........but ye, there are so many possibilities of what they`ll do......whatever it is it`ll be spectacular....of that I`m sure!!


----------



## angryduck71

So, we did Jimmy Fallon on the VIP tour.  Davy had had NO desire to do it.  Then, he absolutely loved it.  Made me ride it over and over.  Last trip, we went for Kong mainly and he HATED it.  LOL.  You just never know!


----------



## schumigirl

*Cont...........

We walked back home and went straight up and into the shower........did I mention how blazing hot it was today.......again, not complaining, but wow......even for us it was hot!! So a shower and change of clothes for me was desired........we had a drink of water as we had a couple left every night with turn down service......they`re a handy little size when you just want a glug of water.........we drank some Snapple too.......can`t resist that stuff.........

Once we were ready Tom got the car keys and both eyed them up......we really did compete to see who drove over here......we loved driving in Orlando.......I won today.......so I grabbed the keys and we stopped off at the desk first to ask about the so called expired room key........they had no idea........which was weird, but they took those and reissued us with new ones..........we were sure they`d be fine now. But now we were heading out for lunch......and Hooters was our choice today.......we like the food here, and service is always excellent. 

It`s only a 5 minute drive to the one near Universal......we like this one as it`s not full of tourists (I know, I know) but it`s locals and today was no different......we were glad to see a family leave as we entered as their youngest was screaming like a banshee........missed that one......lol......

Tom thought I looked too hot and asked if I`d put blusher on.......really??? ..... but my face was very red.........the girl taking care of us overheard and said it was a healthy glow......lol.....I liked her........
*





*We ordered strawberry lemonades......these are so nice, actually Tom got mango not strawberry.......and we looked at the menu.....there is so much to choose from here........we would definitely be a while......our waitress assured us there was no rush......... eventually Tom decided on Buffalo Chicken Sandwich extra hot with curly fries and I chose boneless wings (chicken pieces to you and I) with Daytona Hot sauce.......and salad.......turns out I could have gone hotter with the choice of sauce......but it was lovely........just not as spicy as I would have liked.....

We wait for the food and just sit and chat.......about our time here so far and how genuinely far away NY seemed now.......and it did seem so far away......but for now I was being brought another lemonade just before our food arrived.......it was good!!!
*

















*It was all lovely......I think Tom`s was better than mine though........and hotter!!! He did have water in his eyes eating at towards the end......but he managed it......I wished I had chosen whatever that was.........he really enjoyed it though, we both did.

We had no room for dessert as usual.......so we paid our check and thanked her.......now we were heading to Mall at Millenia........

I was driving today and was loving it.......I swear I could drive from one end of America to the other........it`s not just because it`s an automatic, as both our cars at home are automatic and we have driven an auto for many years, it`s just so easy and open........and Tom of course had to capture the moment....then gave me into trouble for taking my eyes off the road.......men.......
*






*We arrived there in no time at all......it`s so close by......but the roadworks are dreadful........and still nowhere near being finished.....I`m sure it`ll be worth it in the end though........

We park up and head towards the entrance..........picture time of course.......
*











*I didn't think Tom was going to let me even hold the camera today!! 

We wandered in and today I just wasn't feeling it..........I had a slight headache all of a sudden and wondered if there was msg in the sauce I had eaten......I hadn't asked as it hadn't entered my head......but then the palpitations started and I knew it was. So we turned around and headed back home.......this would be our shortest mall visit ever........this was one reason we stopped going to Applebee`s years ago, they use msg in so many dishes. But I knew this would pass quickly. This was my own fault though for not checking.........

I got back into room and headache had worsened, but I took two pain tablets and lay down for 10 minutes......and woke up an hour later........strangely enough as soon as I opened my eyes the ipad Skype sound went......it was Kyle, how spookily coincidental, well, I thought it was........Tom spoke to him while I splashed my face....I felt better now........we chatted for ages........he told us about his day and what was going on....which wasn't much really at home......it was just nice to talk to him.....but soon we were dumped as he was going to watch football.........so we said we would chat in a couple of days........I so loved being able to talk to him on Skype.....so much better than a phone........

So we then freshened up and went up to the Club Lounge........I had a coffee before the wine was put out......I needed some caffeine I think........

Tonight we were eating at Red Lobster........we loved it here, though some found it funny we liked it.......it was cheap and cheerful and we never missed going every year.........we still opted to go to the one down at the Convention centre........it was always busy and the staff were so nice........

But I had some wine and admired the food choices tonight.........the lounge was again so quiet......but as soon as the wine and food was out folks appeared.....but I did get some pictures before anyone attacked it........
*





























*I can`t remember the hot dish as we weren't eating it...........but we did have some olives, a little salad especially the hot peppers in it and a little cheese with biscuits........it was a nice little appetizer as it was a few hours yet till we ate..........

Tom stuck with sprite, but I enjoyed several glasses of wine that were topped up almost as soon as one was finished ........the attention you receive in here is second to none......and always with a smile and conversation.........we really did enjoy our time in the lounge. I noticed a man walk in and immediately recognized him from the previous years......his name was Taylor and he had come to say hi to us....he had heard we were back.......he was a supervisor/manager too but was moving over to Sapphire Falls that week to enhance his experience.......he was another that it was a pleasure to see again, always a nice person to chat to and catch up on them. We told him we would hopefully see him before he moved over. 

By now the lounge was almost empty.......most had got food and left.......so as usual we were still there and chatting away to the staff........the lounge is so nice though to sit in.......I took these just before the food was set out......so very quiet.......
*
























*We headed downstairs and walked out to the car........it was again such a lovely evening......I could never tire of this place.......

I do return the compliment of taking a picture of Tom driving........
*





*The drive to Red Lobster takes around 10 minutes depending on traffic........and tonight we were lucky with lights and such......we drive down IDrive......there are some nice bits here, but the top end where wet and wild used to be was tacky beyond belief.......they really need to start again with this part........but further down it`s quite nice with some lovely restaurants to visit. And of course the eye area is lovely with what they have done.*






*We arrive in exactly 10 minutes.......it looks busy as always but not too bad, so we hoped we wouldn't have to wait......although our olives and cheese mix had kept the hunger at bay so far.......but as soon as we walked in we both got very hungry indeed........

We got seated straight away and again rather weirdly, were sat at the same table as the previous 2 years.........what are the chances........but, we like this table as I can see the cheese biscuits being made........lush!!!!

Our waitress is the same woman we have had last 2 years.......a very nice lady who immediately says she has served us before.......well a good chance I suppose but she then remembers Tom`s name.......now I am impressed!!!! As I said this restaurant isn't the fanciest or expensive, but its homely and food is sooooo good.........we were looking forward to this tonight.......

Tom orders strawberry lemonade for both of us and then smiles........yes.........I am ordering the strawberry lobsterita........I love this cocktail!!!! My mother was mortified at the size of it when I ordered it in NYC a couple of years ago......lol.....she doesn't drink at all.....don`t know where I get it from .........it is huge........it arrives with our delicious but addictive cheese biscuits.......we had eaten 2 by the time we took a picture..........
*












*After much searching we decided not to have appetisers.......hard choice though as they have a huge shrimp cocktail I love and amazing crab cakes, and a few other things we could easily eat......but no....we would be good............Tom decided to go for endless shrimp........and just a salad.......he didn't want to bag up on anything else.......I went for stuffed halibut with a side of scallops and whipped sweet potato.........and of course the salads came with honey mustard........and she whispered she didn't mind if we shared the shrimp........you weren't supposed to....yeah right.......
*

















*Tom`s endless shrimp was the garlic shrimp and Nashville hot......he wasn't keen on the deep fried hot ones......but preferred the regular kind.......and I have to say I agreed......I thought the hot ones would be nicer........and she had kindly done him a double order of them first........and she had given him fries too......he never touched them though........

Food was gorgeous.......really gorgeous.........mine was lovely, and not too massive a portion........fish was perfectly cooked as were the scallops.......and those potatoes were divine. I could have eaten them on their own........I think this was the first time we hadn't ordered snow crab in there though as we usually do nor lobster.......but it was all lovely.......

Tom only ordered one more dish of the garlic shrimp........and he was done......she asked him if he understood he could have as many as he liked......he laughed and said yes, but he was done.......and definitely no room for the dessert we planned to have tonight........shame!!!

Portions are filling here. We sat a little longer and finally didn't feel like we were going to burst..........we again paid our check with our thanks for taking care of us so well......and she had, she was a lovely lady who we would see next time I`m sure.........

We drove home and Tom fancied a drink now.......so we thought about walking to M`Ville for drinks there, but to be honest we couldn't be bothered with the very short walk.......we were still full.......so we went and sat in those comfy seats in Orchids Lounge and had a cocktail there........
*











*They were lovely.......mine was a blackberry waikiki mojito without mint as I hate mint.......and I have no clue the name of Tom`s but it was bourbon based and very strong.........it was just lovely sitting there relaxing and chatting, lounge was quiet and we could have dropped off easily........

We really were tired now......so we had the one and went upstairs to our bed........with no idea what we would do tomorrow...
*


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> So, we did Jimmy Fallon on the VIP tour.  Davy had had NO desire to do it.  Then, he absolutely loved it.  Made me ride it over and over.  Last trip, we went for Kong mainly and he HATED it.  LOL.  You just never know!



lol....you really don't know what you`ll like and dislike........

He hated Kong??? What a shame......still, it`s not for everyone........oh I couldn't imagine riding fallon once more never mind over again lol......but we do these things for our kids don`t we.......I know if Kyle wants to do it we will.........


----------



## angryduck71

We went on the Kong ride on the VIP tour.  He thought it was really lame.  I enjoyed it!  hahaha... but whenever I suggested we ride it again, he was like, "oh, let's not -- so lame!"  I also had never taken him on Spaceship Earth over at EPCOT because I told him IT was lame.  We rode it -- he loved it.  I just give up. 

So, years ago (when I was little), Red Lobster was actually better than it is now.  Anyway, the important part to ME when I was a kid -- and how I judged restaurants -- how cool were the bathrooms?!?    I LOVED the bathrooms at Red Lobster.  Don't remember why, but that made it my favorite restaurant!

Davy's favorite restaurant here in Kansas City is called Jalapenos.  A Mexican restaurant.  He orders the same thing (bean burrito) and the whole staff love him and come by.  Today's his birthday so we'll go to it tonight.    You talking about the staff knowing you reminded me of this and how much fun we're going to have tonight!


----------



## Bethany10

angryduck71 Where in KC is Jalapenos? I'm always up for good Mexican.  schumigirl, now you're making me crave those cheddar biscuits. May have to stop for the mix on the way home. Also, reading your reports has forced me to start using Lush as a descriptor when food is truly excellent. What a great word.


----------



## angryduck71

Bethany10 said:


> angryduck71 Where in KC is Jalapenos? I'm always up for good Mexican.  schumigirl, now you're making me crave those cheddar biscuits. May have to stop for the mix on the way home. Also, reading your reports has forced me to start using Lush as a descriptor when food is truly excellent. What a great word.


The one we go to is actually in Overland Park, KS -- in what used to be called Stanley -- on 151st St. just east of Hwy 60 in the "Stanley Station."  There is also one in the Brookside are of KCMO.


----------



## tortilla24

Funny about Red Lobster. It has a not so great reputation for quality where I'm from (along with Olive Garden), but it's so interesting the things we like when we travel. When my Palestinian friend came to visit last summer, she was all about Chipotle. And when I'm in London, I always want Wagamama and my family thinks I'm kind of nuts - they do have one in NYC now so I suppose I can indulge there now!

And your drinks look amazing! I'm a berry cocktail loving gal myself so everything you order is so up my alley.


----------



## keishashadow

Since i love Evil Dead, not a stretch to accept i feel same way about the Transformers is it?  Lol that's the leader of the Decepticons (bad guys), Megatron.

Can't saw I've ever graced a Hooters   am fond of chicken wings.  Have you tried Buffalo Wild Wings?  

Scary stuff re the MSG allergy, no idea it could cause that sort of symptoms, yikes!

Agree 100% w/Mr Fallon's show. Not sure even a Lobsteria in the lounge could save it for me.   Which red lobster location do you visit in the area?  Two we've tried (LBV crossroads & the Main gate/Kissimmee are hit or miss for us).


----------



## bobbie68

Hi I have been enjoying your trip report so so much! In fact you inspired me today and I started mine.  I started it and posted today 

You do such an amazing detailed report it was great seeing what others do! My DH wants to do HHN but we can't make it that time of the year. We are planning on moving there in a few years so then we will be able too.

I can't wait to see more.


----------



## soniam

Ugh! Jimmy Fallon. I wish they had kept Twister. At least it was fun and humorous We did it once this summer, and everyone thought that was enough. I don't even know if we will do it next trip. I wouldn't ride Mummy for our first few trips. As an adult, I haven't been a big coaster person. I finally got my nerve up and absolutely loved it. Every time I ride, I think it's going to be really scary, and then I get out thinking, let's go do that again We enjoy Red Lobster. However, since we have one really close to our house, we never go in Orlando. It's really hard for me to resist those cheesy biscuits and excellent cocktails though, so I really try not to go too often. Sorry Hooters didn't sit well with you. DH doesn't do well with MSG either. The EP lines at Gringott's and FJ are so nice. We used to do single rider mostly, but we love the full queue.


----------



## Tink2Day

Hey Carole, I've been following along on all of your reports (we love our personal Rambling Reporter). However, I think I will only be able to read while I'm on the treadmill as your food pictures have me starving whenever I read the reports and not having access to the wonderful food and drinks you show, I eat my weight in junk food. Oh well I guess I'll just have to suffer through all of the luscious food and the gorgeous pictures you post.
Really though, I just love the detail in your reports, please keep it up. ( I think the rest of the schumigirl fan club does too.).


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> We went on the Kong ride on the VIP tour.  He thought it was really lame.  I enjoyed it!  hahaha... but whenever I suggested we ride it again, he was like, "oh, let's not -- so lame!"  I also had never taken him on Spaceship Earth over at EPCOT because I told him IT was lame.  We rode it -- he loved it.  I just give up.
> 
> So, years ago (when I was little), Red Lobster was actually better than it is now.  Anyway, the important part to ME when I was a kid -- and how I judged restaurants -- how cool were the bathrooms?!?    I LOVED the bathrooms at Red Lobster.  Don't remember why, but that made it my favorite restaurant!
> 
> Davy's favorite restaurant here in Kansas City is called Jalapenos.  A Mexican restaurant.  He orders the same thing (bean burrito) and the whole staff love him and come by.  Today's his birthday so we'll go to it tonight.    You talking about the staff knowing you reminded me of this and how much fun we're going to have tonight!



Hope you had a fabulous night for his birthday yesterday..........how old was he?  Yes, you just never know what you’re going to like or dislike...........

Were the bathrooms fancy then or was just that they were clean? I like clean bathrooms........won’t eat in a restaurant that the bathrooms aren’t clean.........



Bethany10 said:


> angryduck71 Where in KC is Jalapenos? I'm always up for good Mexican.  schumigirl, now you're making me crave those cheddar biscuits. May have to stop for the mix on the way home. Also, reading your reports has forced me to start using Lush as a descriptor when food is truly excellent. What a great word.



I love the word Lush! Usually termed with food items.........



tortilla24 said:


> Funny about Red Lobster. It has a not so great reputation for quality where I'm from (along with Olive Garden), but it's so interesting the things we like when we travel. When my Palestinian friend came to visit last summer, she was all about Chipotle. And when I'm in London, I always want Wagamama and my family thinks I'm kind of nuts - they do have one in NYC now so I suppose I can indulge there now!
> 
> And your drinks look amazing! I'm a berry cocktail loving gal myself so everything you order is so up my alley.



I hear you on the opinions of Red Lobster......so many laugh when we say we go I’m always surprised as food is good......no it’s not a top notch seafood restaurant but cheap and cheerful but so good is how we think of it...........now Olive Garden we tried once..........yuk......never again.......everything tasted processed and manufactured......never go back there again........

Been in a Wagamama once.......it was ok but they use msg a lot! So I couldn’t go back.....but I can see why you would enjoy it.........

Oh berry cocktails are my favourite!! 

Glad you’re still enjoying reading along.......


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Since i love Evil Dead, not a stretch to accept i feel same way about the Transformers is it?  Lol that's the leader of the Decepticons (bad guys), Megatron.
> 
> Can't saw I've ever graced a Hooters   am fond of chicken wings.  Have you tried Buffalo Wild Wings?
> 
> Scary stuff re the MSG allergy, no idea it could cause that sort of symptoms, yikes!
> 
> Agree 100% w/Mr Fallon's show. Not sure even a Lobsteria in the lounge could save it for me.   Which red lobster location do you visit in the area?  Two we've tried (LBV crossroads & the Main gate/Kissimmee are hit or miss for us).



Lol.......that’s the guy!!! He was funny.........I forgot you love TF too....... I must have another bash at Ash and ED.........yep, msg is nasty when you’re allergic to it......palps are the worst, very scary when you don’t know what it is......but headaches and the other thing it can do to me is it make some all shivery and shaky and feeling like my body temp has dropped massively.......weird. So I do avoid it.....but just didn’t think that day........

Never tried that Buffalo Wild Wings place.........maybe I’ll put it on my list.......it’s a long list!  We go to the Red Lobster at the bottom of IDrive closest to Convention Centre.......used to go to the one opposite the round hotel near what was wet and wild.......but it went really downhill few years ago.......but the further away one is so good!!

Yes cocktails in line wouldn’t save Fallon for me either.......although I may join the queue just for cocktails and leave before the ride........lol........



bobbie68 said:


> Hi I have been enjoying your trip report so so much! In fact you inspired me today and I started mine.  I started it and posted today
> 
> You do such an amazing detailed report it was great seeing what others do! My DH wants to do HHN but we can't make it that time of the year. We are planning on moving there in a few years so then we will be able too.
> 
> I can't wait to see more.



Nice to have you along........I’m sure you would enjoy HHN when you do get to go eventually.......it’s so much fun.....but glad to read you’re enjoying reading along........



soniam said:


> Ugh! Jimmy Fallon. I wish they had kept Twister. At least it was fun and humorous We did it once this summer, and everyone thought that was enough. I don't even know if we will do it next trip. I wouldn't ride Mummy for our first few trips. As an adult, I haven't been a big coaster person. I finally got my nerve up and absolutely loved it. Every time I ride, I think it's going to be really scary, and then I get out thinking, let's go do that again We enjoy Red Lobster. However, since we have one really close to our house, we never go in Orlando. It's really hard for me to resist those cheesy biscuits and excellent cocktails though, so I really try not to go too often. Sorry Hooters didn't sit well with you. DH doesn't do well with MSG either. The EP lines at Gringott's and FJ are so nice. We used to do single rider mostly, but we love the full queue.



Yes, Twister was cheesy but so much fun........

We don’t have places like Red Lobster over here, so we do enjoy them while we can.......love em!!  The Mummy is an excellent coaster if you’re not quite ready for the big guys........

Yes, I love Hooters food, but I was just unlucky......or silly for not checking........

Yes you don’t miss anything with the EP lines which is good on those rides...........nice you’re still reading along........


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> Hey Carole, I've been following along on all of your reports (we love our personal Rambling Reporter). However, I think I will only be able to read while I'm on the treadmill as your food pictures have me starving whenever I read the reports and not having access to the wonderful food and drinks you show, I eat my weight in junk food. Oh well I guess I'll just have to suffer through all of the luscious food and the gorgeous pictures you post.
> Really though, I just love the detail in your reports, please keep it up. ( I think the rest of the schumigirl fan club does too.).



I think I should hire you to cheer me up if I ever feel low or down about myself.......lol........

Thank you so much for the lovely, lovely comments..........

I should be on a treadmill now!!!! But I’m so glad you’re enjoying the report, that’s  lovely to hear........hope the rest lives up.........


----------



## schumigirl

*WEDNESDAY 20th SEPTEMBER............

Today was going to be a roaster of a day.......and we couldn't believe it was Wednesday already.......time was really flying when you looked at dates, but we tried to make every moment stretch.....and it didn't feel like it was flying past at the time.....but looking back it seemed as if was. 

This morning was going to be a relaxing one........some pool time was needed.........so up to breakfast for our usual assortment of breakfast items......and not so usual items......I`d never think of having an iced and cream filled donut or any kind of donut for breakfast I suppose..........and today we enjoyed croissants with honey for Tom and I had white toast with grape jelly and an obscene amount of butter!!!! Well, it doesn't count on vacations.......and a little mini blueberry muffin....or maybe it was two .......and coffee. We sat and took our time as usual this morning, but couldn't wait to get into the pool before it got busy. We had a thought about what we would do today........and thought we might go to Winter Park or Winter Gardens......... Although the hotel was fairly quiet right now, so wouldn't be too bad anyway. 

We did take the camera down today as there was no one around.........

We love this pool...........it`s quiet in the morning and later its vibrant and busy with activities for children and adults alike, you don't need to participate but it can be fun....and you can win some adult cocktails at times......but it never gets too boisterous.......which is the reason we never pool hop anymore. This is perfect for us. It`s so pretty and so peaceful at this time of day........and shady.......lol.......


Austin one of the pool staff brought chair covers over for us after we had our towels......he said they were better than towels......we didn't normally bother with them as we only spent a couple of hours during the day at most.......but, nice of him.........
*




































*I really enjoyed having the pool to ourselves for most of the morning, there was no one there till around 15 minutes before we were leaving........it was cool when we first went in, as it was just after 8, but it warms up quickly. But for us as soon as the sun covered the water, we were out......we had no sun cream on and we do burn so quickly.......

So out we got and dried off.........now it was hot!!!! We headed back inside and this was where the aircon was bloomin freezing when you went inside.......but we soon had both showered and got dressed again and obligatory sun cream.........

I glanced out of the window as I waited on Tom and saw the depressing sight......... pieces of Duelling Dragons were disappearing before our eyes........this was so sad to see.......Duelling Dragons was one of the smoothest and most fun coasters we had ever gone on.......we would miss this ride a whole lot!!!!
*








*But, apart from that we loved the view from this room........

We got dressed and went down to the front desk to get into our safety deposit box....as always it`s nice to chat to the front desk staff too......always so personable and happy to help. Today we met Josmin again who was just the nicest girl and so helpful over so many days.......but we got our stuff out and headed out to the car. Today we had decided we were heading to Winter Park.

We love this little place........quiet and peaceful and just nice. It was somewhere we could see ourselves living in if we could. And not too far away from the hotel too........we pass by Orlando City again promising we should really go back there one night again........but for now we drove along the mess that is the I4......it really is a mess.......and only now do we see how a massive an undertaking this change really is.........but not pretty to drive through.......it will be a massive difference when it is finished.....eventually.

We as usual, or not unusual for us, miss the turn off for Winter Park........the satnav told us but I was sure it wasn't the right one.....lol......so we drove on and indeed there was another turn to Winter Park......I knew there was........lol.........so we took that and headed into town just as Tom said he was hungry, we saw this place appear in front of us........told him to quickly turn in.......we would eat here today for lunch...........
*







*This place is amazing!!! Genuinely amazing.........food is sublime and so tasty....and I adored the Texan Cornbread.........

There is always a queue in these places......and today was no different.........but worth the wait........not a huge amount of tourists either as was mentioned by the guy in front of us when he heard us speak.......friendly guy though who began to give us advice on what was good......just about everything though was good here, that was the problem........and trying not to eat a massive meal at lunch was difficult.......we still wanted to enjoy food at night too.......so there was  a balance!!!! Not easy........

And this was the menu we had to pick just two meals from.........
*







*I chickened out of getting a large selection of food and went for brisket fries and cornbread........Tom went for burnt ends, potato salad and coleslaw......
*













*It was gorgeous.........they have sauces on the table and they are fairly spicy, not hot though......but so tasty.......everything was good and we devoured every piece......the brisket was juicier than it looked.......I did wish I had gotten two cornbread as it was so good with jalapenos in it.......

We also picked up a piece of a caramel apple cake that was more like buttery shortbread.......it was so good!!!! It is a busy place with the queue never seeming to go down any........
*






*They also have a bakery attached to them and everything here looked amazing!
*
























*There was so many gorgeous cakes on offer......I wished I had room now for the coconut......but the salted caramel one we had was beautiful.........and we were full.......

So we reluctantly waddled out of the now even busier restaurant........they are so friendly though and although it was busy they don't pressurize you to order quickly......and overall a really friendly place to eat. 

We got back in the car and drove into town......there are so many places to eat here, you are spoiled for choice........and there are so many other things to do that we haven't done this trip or last. You can do boat trips around the lake and see some beautiful places.....there is a wine place that does tastings......we wouldn't do that today as one of us has to drive, but we would get a cab here and do that. Along with excellent restaurants wouldn't be a bad way to spend an evening.

But today we were just mooching around.........and again it was boiling hot and we were out in the hottest part.........for some reason it does feel extra hot here than at the hotels and parks areas.......of course this could be my imagination.......but we did like this place for a short visit.......
*







*It`s so pretty......like a little town that has been lost somewhere from a bygone age..........very fifties feel to it and very, friendly warm people, that we came across anyway.........we found a candy store that sold lemon and ginger flavor haribo style candy and all sorts of stuff we can only imagine.......I only bought one pack of the lemon and ginger........as soon as they were finished I regretted only buying one.......what was I thinking.........but there are so many unique stores here including some very recognizable ones like Pottery Barn and Williams and Sonoma.........we did enjoy wandering around them. 

We stopped off for ice cream and sat and watched the world go by for a while............
*

























*We wandered further up and then spotted there was a Kilwins Ice Cream place.......I wish we had waited as their ice cream is gorgeous........but we had already enjoyed some and had no room for more.......but we would remember for next time.........

We crossed the road as there was a lovely park. You could see a little damage that the hurricane had caused, but had been more or less in the process of being cleared up by now......







*













*We spent another hour or so wandering around, and I`m sure we have more to see here......but for today we were done here. It was just baking hot........so we walked back down to the car and Tom asked if I fancied going back to the Mall at Millenia........well of course I did........always! 

So we drove back and it was a real pleasure to walk around the Mall after being so hot.........we went into a few stores and then Tom said we would go into the apple store........I groaned inwardly as stores like that bore me........but I smiled and we went in.........glad I did.......as I got another birthday present........another new iPad........yay.........now I have three.......but the oldest one is starting to not be very reliable.......and I always joke I need two......one for when the other is charging..........he had planned to buy it for me yesterday, but of course I hadn't felt great........so now I had another birthday present with still a few more things to pick up for me..........yay!!!!

We drove straight back home now and of course Tom wanted it charged up......I actually think it was more or less charged..........but I did get to open it before Tom began "setting it up for me"
*







*I loved it!! 

We`d had a lovely day.........and now we headed up to Club Lounge for a few glasses of wine and decide where we were going to eat dinner tonight.......
*


----------



## JaxDad

I love 4Rivers! There is one just down the street from my office. I think I'll go there for lunch!


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> I love 4Rivers! There is one just down the street from my office. I think I'll go there for lunch!



Ok. Officially jealous now.........

Hope it was good!


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> Hope you had a fabulous night for his birthday yesterday..........how old was he? Yes, you just never know what you’re going to like or dislike...........
> 
> Were the bathrooms fancy then or was just that they were clean? I like clean bathrooms........won’t eat in a restaurant that the bathrooms aren’t clean.........



He's 11!  For his birthday, I got him four books he was so excited about and we're going to spend the night with some of his buddies at the KC Zoo with some of his buddies in the penguin area a couple weekends from now.  He was SO excited for that.  Anyway, when I went to tuck him in -- he always wants me to sing to him (and I have THE WORST SINGING VOICE), but last night, "Mom, I'm eleven now, so I don't need you to do that anymore -- plus, I have SO MUCH I want to read now with all of these awesome books -- I need to get to it before I fall asleep!"  LOL

I think the bathrooms when I was a kid just seemed cool because they were blue or something.  I probably didn't even notice back then if they were clean.


----------



## JaxDad

schumigirl said:


> Ok. Officially jealous now.........
> 
> Hope it was good!



It was!


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> He's 11!  For his birthday, I got him four books he was so excited about and we're going to spend the night with some of his buddies at the KC Zoo with some of his buddies in the penguin area a couple weekends from now.  He was SO excited for that.  Anyway, when I went to tuck him in -- he always wants me to sing to him (and I have THE WORST SINGING VOICE), but last night, "Mom, I'm eleven now, so I don't need you to do that anymore -- plus, I have SO MUCH I want to read now with all of these awesome books -- I need to get to it before I fall asleep!"  LOL
> 
> I think the bathrooms when I was a kid just seemed cool because they were blue or something.  I probably didn't even notice back then if they were clean.



That sounds amazing for his birthday! Oh I hear you on the singing........I sound like a strangled cat when I sing.......although a couple of cocktails and I think I sound like Celine Dion or JLo........lol........

Love that he loves books too.........I still have all Kyles books from when he was a baby upwards.......and there's a lot as books were always a big part of his growing up......his first "toy" he ever held was a book for the bath.....lol.....so cute.......



JaxDad said:


> It was!



Glad to hear it........I'd never be out of there if it was close to me...........


----------



## Raeven

schumigirl said:


> Oh I`m so glad your trip worked out too......it was quite nerve wracking for everyone wondering if their trips were going to happen.......



It was! I was so nervous for the week and a half leading up to things until we decided to cancel. 



schumigirl said:


> Yes, it was the Ash vs Evil Dead tv show we watched, found it on On Demand as we didn't have time to watch the movies......but it just didn't click with us at all.....I got the humour part......but sadly didn't work for us.......but I`m glad some enjoyed it.......



Yeah it's not for everyone, we ended up enjoying the show but we hadn't watched it all by the time we went so we didn't get some things. 



schumigirl said:


> He`s not huge in the UK and I don't get him at all......I don't find him funny and find a bit of a narcissist.........and I had watched a few shows so we would know what the show was all about........that was hard but we got through a couple.....found one with Kevin bacon as a guest......that helped......I love Kevin Bacon!!!



I didn't think he was that big here either  I don't mind him, but don't watch his show or see why he needed a ride. I do love Kevin Bacon though!



schumigirl said:


> As for the ride........I was bored rigid. And so was Tom.........and then it was over........I looked at the man beside me and he said to me did you hate that as much as I did.....I laughed and said it was too boring to hate........lol.......



Josh didn't like it either. I was too afraid I'd get motion sick, but I didn't feel bad about missing it. 



schumigirl said:


> We also picked up a piece of a caramel apple cake that was more like buttery shortbread.......it was so good!!!! It is a busy place with the queue never seeming to go down any........



That looks so good!


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> It was! I was so nervous for the week and a half leading up to things until we decided to cancel.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's not for everyone, we ended up enjoying the show but we hadn't watched it all by the time we went so we didn't get some things.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think he was that big here either  I don't mind him, but don't watch his show or see why he needed a ride. I do love Kevin Bacon though!
> 
> 
> 
> Josh didn't like it either. I was too afraid I'd get motion sick, but I didn't feel bad about missing it.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks so good!



I’m glad you said you didn’t know Fallon was as popular as I’ve yet to meet anyone who actually likes him! He seems to have more hype than substance.........

Yay......another KB fan........he seems such a great guy in real life......


----------



## schumigirl

*WED 20th Cont.........


So up to the Club Lounge, but before that I look out and see a beautiful sunset.........I don`t think it comes across in pictures but it really was lovely......
*





*So, up to Club Lounge and as soon as we walk in Andy asks if it`s two chardonnays as usual.........at that point we decide to eat somewhere on property and save driving anywhere tonight..........we would think after we had a glass of wine........we had plenty of options that's for sure........

Again Club Lounge was fairly quiet tonight, food looked so good!!! It was pulled pork and coleslaw with little rolls........have to admit we did try the pulled pork and the coleslaw........it was really nice actually and we were tempted to have some more, but wanted to eat out somewhere.......it was nice just being able to chat to Andy and Justin too as he was up tonight.........and sitting relaxing with a few glasses of wine was certainly welcomed tonight. I don't think my glass ever had a chance to be emptied......the staff are so good at taking care of you in there, it`s a lovely atmosphere.........

So, we think about food options and wonder should we walk to Citywalk, or just stay in the hotel.........Andy asks if we`ve eaten at Tchoup Chop this year yet........well, that would do us actually.......so Tchoup Chop it was. Andy very kindly said he would make a reservation just in case it was busy, we didn't need it, but least we were guaranteed a table if it was busy. This restaurant does get booked up, especially at the weekend........but tonight was fairly quiet. 

We sit in the lounge talking to just after 7.30 then we go down to our room to get changed for dinner.........doesn't take long......I love walking in to the room after turndown service has been.....drapes are closed, lights are low and we have extra bottles of water left for us. They also replace any towels or toiletries you may have used during the day since the housekeeping lady has been in, which is handy as we often shower during the day again. 

But down to the restaurant and it`s always a nice place to go in to. You can`t miss the sign outside the restaurant, and as you come off the boat and walk up to the hotel, it`s just there. Lovely restaurant.* 








*We are seated immediately........and are told our waiter would be with us soon.........we got some water poured and then we were given menu`s to ponder over.........our waiter then appeared behind me and I never saw him.......he wasn't exactly yelling Good Evening......but, I jumped out of my seat when he did say so........I got such a fright.....Tom of course thought this was funny.......I`m not usually a nervous wreck around people........he approached cautiously after that though........poor guy, think he got as big a shock as I did.........he of course had nothing to apologise for but did so anyway........
*












*We did like the idea of a cocktail tonight........and decided more or less straight away to get the Ulua bowl for two.........Pineapple Mango-Infused Rum, Gin,  Vodka, Bacardí Black, Pineapple Pomegranate Syrup and Fresh Sour.......this looked good!!!!
*







*And it was!!! Oh my goodness.........we did enjoy this and stopped ourselves from slurping it all at once........it was that nice!! 

But now we were on to choosing food.........the menu had slightly changed from last time, but plenty of choice.........so, after much discussion I went for the smoked pork ribs with bbq sauce, and no msg tonight.........Tom opted strangely again for the steamed vegetable and pork dumplings which came with a sake dipping sauce which was gorgeous, but not his usual choice.........we again planned to share with each other........well, maybe........
*












*Not sure why some pics were coming out blurry......as this was supposed to be the "good" camera.......should have brought our camera Janet.......lol......but they were both lovely........I will say my ribs weren't fall off the bone ribs......but still tasty......and the dumplings were nicer......actually they were lovely......

We hadn't ordered our entrée as we preferred to wait till after our appetizer...........so we then decided we would share a couple of Sushi`s.........for some reason Tom told me to chose both........I think so he wouldn't be blamed if they went great........he had thought this through lol.......I chose Spicy Red Dagon and Crispy Katsu Shrimp.........
*







*I can choose a good sushi. I will say I prefer Orchids Lounge sushi......but this was fabulous........tasty and just spicy enough for us........it was all gorgeous......and we loved eating here tonight.......for so many years we had bad experiences for one reason and another, and even one year we didn't get to eat at all......long story!!! But, for tonight we had enjoyed it a lot. Cocktail too.........

We decided now we would walk over to Strong Water Tavern and have a drink there..........it only takes less than 10 minutes to walk through the ballroom areas and it`s always so quiet.......except tonight we ran straight into our friend we met the other day in SF......and rather weirdly it was in the same place in the ballroom are we had inadvertently run into him the previous year......I burst out laughing when I saw him and said we had to stop meeting like this ........we weren't surprised to see him still there at this time of night though. We chatted for a bit and he checked everything was OK for us, which of course it always is........then we veered off to SF, always lovely to run into him though........

Strong Water Tavern wasn't too busy either, so we got a comfy seat and sat down............we had the nicest waitress tonight, her name was Maggie and we really liked her a lot.......she was chatty and friendly without being too chatty if you see what I mean..........but we really liked this place.......the hotel itself is so lovely, and we certainly spent enough time over here........so this was when we decided we would have a 10 night stay next May......not do the parks.....well, maybe one day......and just enjoy some resort time and go around some of the places we loved in Orlando.........so we clinked a couple of glasses to that decision..........we would still be at RPR in September for our usual 19 nights though......this would be an extra trip. 

I can`t remember the name of the cocktails we got.......and again a blurry picture......maybe it was me.........
*












*I do know mine was far too strong for me to drink!!!! So, Tom being Tom of course swapped his drink for mine........this was better.........goodness knows the strength of it, but wow!!! 

We sat back and just enjoyed the atmosphere again.......and Maggie offered to take a picture of both of us.......
*







*She said before we left she would take a picture of us outside as it was such a beautiful night and the view was of course lovely.........so we thanked her and we continued to enjoy our drinks.........we did order another cocktail after this one......I went back to my French Berry one that was still very strong but just not like the firewater I had tried earlier.........Tom ordered the same one again.......the one I couldn't drink........he was hardy though!!!

We sat till late......I have no idea of the time, but it was after midnight when we paid the check and Maggie did indeed take us outside to take a picture or two......again a little blurry........
*











*When she gave us the camera back she must have changed one of the settings by mistake......but no matter.....it was a nice gesture and we were glad she offered. 

We went out on to one of the balconies where you can see over to Funspot at the top of IDrive.........and of course Tom was snapping pics.........this little balcony overlooks where they have the Caribbean Carnival event every week.....and they do have groups that book conventions that use this area for events too. All under shade but has a nice green area around.* 







*Now we headed back to our hotel........this walk is always so pleasant.........and quiet..........and a little spooky at night........The Overlook is never far from my mind when we walk through at night..........scared myself silly one year by doing the Redrum voice as I walked there........funny spooking yourself though!!!

But, in case you have never done this walk, this is the area you go through.......you can tell by the change of carpet and décor you have crossed property........
*













*It is quite vast back there.........conference space was one of the reasons the two hotels were attached........and as soon as you cross over the bridge over the road......you are back in RPR........and they have quite distinct décor in the buildings there........
*



















*And again, we passed no one.........it`s nice but kinda eerie at the same time.........and the carpets I have to say are always so comfortable to walk on.....especially in heels.........

We went straight upstairs as it was almost 1am by now we thought........we didn't feel tired till we hit the room and this was another night we dropped off almost before our head hit the pillows.*


----------



## tink1957

Sounds like a perfectly lovely night...woah the size of your cocktail at tchuop chop and the sushi looks delicious...you're making me hungry again and I thought I was safe first thing in the morning since I usually have no appetite.

Carry on Carole  Great job as usual.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Sounds like a perfectly lovely night...woah the size of your cocktail at tchuop chop and the sushi looks delicious...you're making me hungry again and I thought I was safe first thing in the morning since I usually have no appetite.
> 
> Carry on Carole  Great job as usual.




lol.....go have your breakfast girl.........

Yep, it was a good size cocktail.......shame it was a sharer.........

Thanks, it was a lovely night all round.........


----------



## schumigirl

*THURSDAY 21st SEPTEMBER

We did plan to sleep till around midday today (was never gonna happen) and as usual......we were awake around 6.30am.......and folks wonder why we go home shattered....late nights and early mornings eventually catch up.....add in the tremendous heat we had this year, we thought we were doing well....

I did snooze a little before finally getting up and showered........it did take me a little longer to waken properly this morning as we had only been asleep around 5 hours.......shower didn't work it`s usual magic.......but I knew once we were up and around we`d be fine.......went back out to dry my hair and Tom was sound asleep........oh dear......I was going to have to waken him. 

This might sound weird to Americans.......but I cannot dry my hair with a hairdryer in the bathroom.......in the UK we don't have electrics plugged in for bathroom use.......so although I know the US system is wired so hairdryers and straighteners can be used in bathrooms......I would never do that........so it`s off to the bedroom to disturb my sleeping husband.......and I do disturb him.........oh dear. He looks shattered when he appears from under the sheet........but is keen to be up and out again today when he saw what a beautiful day it looked outside
*






*Breakfast is quick and basic today.........muffins, donuts and fruit.......and of course coffee. And it may have taken us slightly longer to walk here today.......we felt ancient!!!! But after breakfast we got our usual sun cream and headed down to walk to IOA. 

It really was blazing hot today.......and it was just after 8.30am.........but gorgeous.........we loved this walk to the parks in the morning.......and today was no different.......we took our time and a couple of boats passed us as we sauntered......we did like the boat too. 

As we reached the exit at M`Ville it looked deserted.........
*


















*The lighthouse lamp had been damaged during the hurricane and it didn't work at night right now......it was strange to see it in darkness. 

It was so beautiful today, we kept commenting on this all morning.........and I just realized I took a million pictures today, well Tom did........but we headed into the gates just as the park was opening.......we liked this when it was so quiet.......

We get through the gates and as always the TM are so friendly and enthusiastic as you go through.........I`m sure I`ve bored everyone to tears by now banging on about Port of Entry, but it is so colourful and beautifully done......and on a day like today, it looks spectacular.......we do stop at all the little spots where you can listen to something going on above.......cute. But we wander down towards the water this morning......it looks so peaceful and tranquil........we could almost set up a couple of beach chairs and just sit........
*



















*Our tranquility was momentarily disturbed for want of a better word by a TM who very kindly asked if he could take a picture of both of us......he had seen Tom take my picture and me him and thought we`d like one taken together.......well, of course we did.........the sun was incredibly bright so I kept my shades on and Tom managed to get the picture taken before screwing up his eyes........
*





*We thanked him profusely and made sure we got his name. I have to say the list of TM we mention in feedback in one way or another was getting so long......I had taken to writing names down so I wouldn't forget. Only takes 5 minutes out of our day to do so, but means a lot to them. He ran back up and we were back on our own again to take more pictures........although we do feel we don't want to experience everything through the lens and there are times we take a load of pictures then stop. Today wasn't one of those days though.......and we knew the parks like the back of our hand after 11 years of visiting and solely concentrating on Universal for the vast majority of that time.......so yes, some days we took a lot of images.* 












*We enjoyed our little 10 minutes just taking in the surroundings......so we headed back up to do Hulk. It was so quiet this morning.......we got on 3 times in a row and it wasn't overly bumpy at all today........some days it can feel like that. But 3 times was my limit today.....Tom could have gone on a dozen more times, but we were going on Doom next and we loved that ride so planned to do that a good few times again........

We came back out of Hulk and retrieved our bags from the lockers.......and walked round the corner to do Doom.........these were the crowds we met......
*






*Even fewer for Doom........
*







*This was fantastic........there was no one here........so we grabbed some pictures that to be honest we usually just walked by...
*


















*We reach the TM and he scans our EP and unbelievably again says they have expired.......surely not....he tells us to go on regardless after checking the dates on them were valid.....we had no idea why the cards were showing expired......but we got on Doom and put it behind us........we would check with the front desk when we got back to the hotel. We pass this sign again.....we didn't get images taken here today, but we did at the Spider-Man ride.......
*






*The view from the EP line is cute..........and indeed shows just how quiet this area is today. 
*













*For someone who doesn't like heights I sure do like this one.........first time I went on it though I thought I was going to die.......but I loved it as soon it took off.......waiting is fun. And sometimes you get a TM that gives you a fake countdown.....I like when they do that..........I did get a picture of the Dr Doom seats this year......you don't usually get the time to do this, but it takes slightly longer for the TM`s to unlock everyone  now with the new restraint system.....
*






*We do this many times this morning.......there`s hardly anyone around but a few.......so we don't get a row to ourselves, but it felt so quiet......

Love this ride and the TM laugh at how many times we want to do this ride.........although last year we met a TM on the ride who used to come in early before his shift just to ride it as often as he could before his shift started.......nice!!! 

Next up was another firm favourite.........and Tom had the tee shirt on today* 







*We do go through the EP line despite the lack of crowds......that's why we have it so may as well use it.........
*

















*We get to glasses pick up and we get straight on a waiting vehicle. This is another fun ride.........it flings you around a little and does have a bit where it spins slightly, this is where I focus on one thing as it does spin.....and it works.......if I close my eyes it always makes me worse........but good ride and never gets boring.......although we only do this once today as we really have been taking our time this morning.........outside the ride is so many colourful things to see and photograph of course........and it has got a little busier finally....
*







*We wander over and buy a bottle of water, then go around the back of the building behind and see over to Mythos.....we had never gone down here before and it was nice and there was a little shade
*




















*We leave the superhero area and head into Toon Lagoon.........gotta be one of the most colourful areas in the park....well, except for Zeuss of course.......but we liked this area.....and the shops were nice to walk through to cool down too........
*













*No need to ask really..........
*






*We were so early today Bluto ride hadn't even started yet........it was a shame as wanted to go down to Me Ship the Olive.......not much there but it`s nice and you get a lovely view back over the park.......but wouldn't be doing it today.......we had no plans to do the water rides anyway, but we did like to watch folks get soaked on them......that was always fun........

Dudley is a phenomenal ride......good drop.....but so awkward to get in and out of the boats.......didn't matter what size you were, it was awkward......but wouldn't need to worry about that today........
*













*Next up........Kong and the rest of the park.......eventually *


----------



## keishashadow

One of the things i really like about your TRs is the posting of pics of things I've seen many times, sometimes it jogs my memory to remember the subject at all.

Hey, that's our spot at the pool in the early am lol. This October we slept later and had to work for a front row seat after 11 am most days hmmph

It's been a few years since we gave up the ship for Emeril's outpost @ RPR.  Have managed to polish off that drink in the past (file it under it only takes one to get the job done if doing solo hehe). The sushi looks pretty good to me, may have to put it back into rotation.


----------



## saskdw

That balcony at the Strong Water Tavern looks awesome! We will have to have a drink there one evening on our December trip.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> One of the things i really like about your TRs is the posting of pics of things I've seen many times, sometimes it jogs my memory to remember the subject at all.
> 
> Hey, that's our spot at the pool in the early am lol. This October we slept later and had to work for a front row seat after 11 am most days hmmph
> 
> It's been a few years since we gave up the ship for Emeril's outpost @ RPR.  Have managed to polish off that drink in the past (file it under it only takes one to get the job done if doing solo hehe). The sushi looks pretty good to me, may have to put it back into rotation.



Thanks Janet.......glad you’re enjoying.........

Lol........I was keeping it warm for you!!

Yep, we took Tchoup Chop of our places to visit few years back.....one disaster after another and bland food put us off....but, went back last year and now it’s back on the books.....sushi was good! I did want that cocktail all to myself.....lol.....so did Tom though to be fair.....



saskdw said:


> That balcony at the Strong Water Tavern looks awesome! We will have to have a drink there one evening on our December trip.



It is gorgeous! Such a lovely view and so peaceful too strangely........and I can recommend any drink from there.....all have been lovely, albeit the last one was a bit strong for me......and that’s saying something!

You’ll enjoy it I’m sure..........


----------



## PoohIsHome

schumigirl said:


> We did plan to sleep till around midday today (was never gonna happen)


 

How many vacations has our dear Carole hopelessly tried to sleep till around midday? The allure of fun to be had is just too strong! 

Carole, all of your pictures are making the next 22 days!!!! seem like they might as well be 22 months. 

6:57AM EST and I want sushi.......and a drink as big as my head. That's normal, right?


----------



## RoliePolieColie

I just love your trip reports!  They make me want to eat TONS of good food and makes me miss the parks.  I can't wait to go back to the parks in March!  

Oh, and you can take as long as you want to write about each individual day.  While I'm not in the parks, I love to live vicariously through everyone on these boards!


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> How many vacations has our dear Carole hopelessly tried to sleep till around midday? The allure of fun to be had is just too strong!
> 
> Carole, all of your pictures are making the next 22 days!!!! seem like they might as well be 22 months.
> 
> 6:57AM EST and I want sushi.......and a drink as big as my head. That's normal, right?



Lol.......you ar my kinda gal! A drink as big as my head.......yep.....that about sums it up........and yep, perfectly normal........one of my friends got me a tee shirt that said “I’d you don’t drink we can’t be friends” I think you’d fit in well with my groups of friends........

Your trip is just around the corner..........and yep, I’m almost sure I’ve never slept till after 7am in Orlando.......maybe one day.........



RoliePolieColie said:


> I just love your trip reports!  They make me want to eat TONS of good food and makes me miss the parks.  I can't wait to go back to the parks in March!
> 
> Oh, and you can take as long as you want to write about each individual day.  While I'm not in the parks, I love to live vicariously through everyone on these boards!



Awwww thanks so much.......I’m so glad to read you’re enjoying reading along......and you go in March......again, it’ll be here before you can blink......once Christmas has been it’ll fly past till you get there..........


----------



## schumigirl

*Oh my this is going to take me forever at this rate!!!


So, on to Kong........this ride I am kinda ambivalent about. It`s decent, but not great.........certainly not worth queueing any length of time for.......but it does have a pretty good line to go through......and I love the fact you can get a good spook!! As with all things Universal the theming is excellent and worth going through at least once.......we had done it, so were sticking to EP line this trip. 
*

























*We get on straight away and on to row 11 which is for me the best row, 12 is good too........it`s fairly busy, but there are only 4 of us on our row, which makes a change from being squashed in a full row........it was pleasant. But the ride itself is ok........


We head out of our one and done Kong ride for the day, this is one I`d never do twice.......but onwards to Jurassic Park.......we are doing this today as it is blazing hot........love this ride a lot.........it varies every time you ride.....never the same twice as it all depends on how the boat is loaded to how wet or dry you will get.......sometimes you get sprinkled.......sometimes you get soaked.......and sometimes it`s anything in between........today I wouldn't have minded getting soaked......although it does mess up hair quite badly.........lol......as you can always see in pictures for the rest of the day.......but it`s so much fun......worth every soak!!!

Thunder Falls Terrace is a really good place for a cheap and filling lunch. They do ribs that are surprisingly good, chicken too....and the chicken wrap is exceptional.........unfortunately we were too early for lunch as usual.......we would make a point of going back one time as food is good.........but the queue is badly organized, especially bad when folks have the dining plan.....there`s always confusion with what is included at times.......so the food can get cold. But, if that happens ask for an exchange for warm food again as we have done that twice in there...... 
*






*You`ve got to watch a little in the splash zone before you ride........we love seeing that giant splash and whoosh.........and everyone always looks like they`re so happy......soaked or not.......
*












*Not exactly mobbed this morning.........
*







*We sit on the 2nd and 3rd rows and one on the back row over 5 rides today and surprisingly we didn't get too wet.....the boats were fairly light though........we love this ride......the drop is so much fun, but we do wish it were higher and longer.....but that`s us......love drops. 

We eventually head out of this ride and wander around the park. We see the Raptor adventure and we did this last year and see no need to do it again......it is fun though, but not an essential once you have done it.........and there is a queue.

We wander into The Visitors Centre and go downstairs, mainly because it is so hot........but, we have never done this before, and I can`t believe we haven't.......but it`s not somewhere we ever needed to go. It`s fun and kids will love it.........

I prefer to go outside and enjoy the sunshine though........it is beautiful outside.......and so funny. As we stood at the door taking pictures out.....a man was trying to take pictures of where we were stood......so we really were both in each others way........we kinda met in the middle and both stood aside while we both took pictures.......he wasn't very happy we were there though..........the views back over the park are lovely........
*



















*It is lovely out here, and peaceful......not sure it`s always like that though......but it was today. Except for the man who was annoyed there was anyone else around, we saw no one. We go back inside and take some pictures.......a man asks if he can take our pictures and of course we do the same for him......
*







*I think we wouldn't bother going back in here either.......but, we had finally done and I can see why so many enjoy it........and I have to say the TM who work down there are some of the most enthusiastic we have ever come across........

But for now it`s around to Potter. And I do miss this sign as you enter from the other side.......
*







*Going into Potter is never dull.........we love this area, and here again we see where everyone is.......it`s always busy here in varying degrees.........and of course seeing the castle is always a nice way to enter this area
*

























*I really would love there to be a secret apartment secreted away in the towers somewhere.........can`t imagine there is though, but I can dream.........

We do go on FJ and store the camera in the lockers.........can we really be the only ones that don't have any problems with the lockers.......head to the back and there`s usually no one there as most gather ta the front........it`s kinda obvious but not many do it......today we definitely do EP as the line is 50 minutes......and it is fun........I vary with how many times I can do this ride......some days it`s just once and some days I can do 3 or 4 times.......but for today it`s just once. But it`s a fun once........we have 2 people alongside us who are petrified, genuinely scared......and they`re both ladies I`d guess in their 60`s.......they did not enjoy it all......the ride pic isn't good!!! Such a shame though, but at least they tried. They really didn't look well when they came outside......told them to go sit in the shade and if they felt really unwell get a TM........we did see them later going on Cat in the Hat, so they must have been ok.

We walk straight out to the sunshine after getting our camera back from the lockers, telling some people......go to the rear.......they don't listen...........There is so much to see in Hogsmeade.......every time we see it we find details and things we missed on previous visits..........I did stop off in the bathroom and listened to Moaning Myrtle today.......it`s lovely again to see when folks don't know about it.......
*































*The detail is out of this world. Genuinely, it surpasses anything I have ever seen.........and it`s maybe safe to say almost everyone who sees it and experiences it thinks the same thing. Impressive doesn't even begin to describe it.........we go into the Hog`s Head and we have a pumpkin fizz to cool down a little.......and of course take some pictures. I love the detail in here too and you have to look up at times and see what you can see........
*






*It`s nice and cool in here and we sit and chat to the bar staff and again lovely people. They tell us most folks love Butterbeer, but it`s just not for us at all......I quite like the creamy bit, but the rest isn't a drink I would try again........now the butterbeer fudge is gorgeous!!!! And we went the whole trip without buying any this time.......not sure how that happened.........

We were enjoying this cool, I heard a few people mention how hot they felt it.....and it really was the hottest we remembered it for many years.......so we wouldn't spend all day in the parks again. But for now it was back out to the sunshine and more pics.......I think this was the day we really did do photo overload.........
*













*I want to buy some postcards, and they sell them in the owlery area........they come in packs of ten and you can ask them to open them and have the TM put the Hogwarts Stamp on them.......you still have to buy postage, but it`s a nice little touch.......so I pick a pack, hand them over and she proceeds to open them....and tears about half of them at the edges with the thing she used to cut through the plastic.......I do see this and she then asks if I still want them......eh no thank you......I`ll take a new pack though. She did look a little annoyed. This was the only TM I ever came across that wasn't magical......she seemed annoyed that I didn't  want the damaged postcards. So she duly opened another pack and opened them carefully this time. Honestly, was I really going to take damaged cards!! But, I smile and wish her a good day and don't even notice she didn`t give me a bag to put them in......and I had come bagless today.....typical......but we were heading out now anyway.......

We try to ignore the destruction of Duelling Dragons, and can actually hear the thunderous sounds of giant pieces of the steel be dropped into giant trucks to take them to the scrap site........horrible. But, we head out towards the station and wonder if we should just jump on the train and go to Studios, but we did want to go out for lunch today so we kept going.......it was fairly quiet
*







*I love the bazaar area after Potter.......and I do believe it wont be too long till the landscape here changes too......but for now it`s so vivid and pretty, but no and area you would spend a lot of time......except for the fountain of course which is quietly snoring today...............

*





























*We wander down behind Mythos on the little path and am quite surprised to see these fish in the water.......we knew there were fish, but not quite so many......
*

























*Cont.........*


----------



## schumigirl

*We walk around and head through Zeuss.......we weren't going to do any of the rides here today, but it`s such a colourful area.......bit weird at times, but always pretty.........
*

























*We had bought some water and were stood to the side to drink it........a guy came towards us with his girlfriend and Tom raised his hand and made the Live long and prosper sign to him and said it to him too.........the guy looked at Tom as if he had 3 heads.....and so did I to be honest.......then it dawned on the guy he had a Star Trek tee shirt on.......he gave a kind of "Doh" sign and said oh I forgot I had this on.........by this time we were all laughing, and I with relief that my husband gone off into another dimension altogether and was beginning to make signs to strange people around us............he`s a trekkie........

We wandered around to head out of the parks and again, took us so much longer than it should have........
*














































































*I would love this next place as a little vacation hideaway.........
*







*This is one of my favourite views in the whole place........
*







*This was a lovely encounter here........a little girl came up to me as I was taking these  pictures, her parents were stood slightly back.......she pulled on my top and asked me if I was Carole........I smiled and bent down (she was around 4) and said yes......how do you know me I asked her......she turned and said my mommy knows you from her ipad.......I laughed and at that point her parents came over.......they were from Canada and had seen and read previous trip reports....and had booked RP because of my pictures and recommendations..........now I was blushing......but lovely to hear..........they read the Dis and other sites, but never post.......I tried to encourage her to join, but she said she doesn't really join forums.......I was just glad she and her husband had enjoyed reading, she did get a lot of help from the universal boards planning their first trip.........so I have to say HI to Carmen, Steve and little Bonnie.........it was a pleasure meeting you.....Steve and Tom briefly bonded over women chatting like old friends after only seeing someone on a message board.......lol........it was nice though and they were a lovely family......and Bonnie was so cute........we didn't see them again as they had one day left, but I hope the trip was wonderful!! 


And now the walk back........it`s  always lovely too.......we weren't taking the boat as we were coming out of IOA......it really is quicker to walk from here.......and such a pretty walk.
*












*Here we could see some of the damage caused by Irma recently.........such a shame to see these trees over on their sides.....some of the bamboo canes had been damaged too and you could see where they had snapped.......but overall the damage seemed to be minimal here thankfully........
*







*Sapphire Falls is such a lovely hotel.......pretty both during the day but even more stunning at night.......we were looking forward to spending more time here next year..........
*







*And a couple of the RP pool........
*


















*Lunch and HHN to follow..........*


----------



## JaxDad

My kids are past the target age for Seuss Landing but we always swing through the area anyway. We all ride the High in the Sky Trolley. It is just relaxing and fun to get that vantage (reminiscent of the People Mover at Disney). My daughter and I ride the Caro-Seuss-el just to check out the different characters, and last time it was real hot so we also rode The Cat in the Hat. It's not the most exciting ride, but it was a nice break from the heat!


----------



## schumigirl

*THURSDAY.......CONTINUED.....AGAIN.......

We went up to our room and enjoyed a long shower........did I mention it was hot today!!! And was forecast to get hotter the following week.......

Got in the car and drove the very short walk to O` Charleys on Turkey Lake Road........we had gone here a few years back, but hadn't thought it was anything special.....apart from the ooey gooey caramel pie.......now that was a dessert!!!!! Few minutes later we pull in and get seated immediately.......there are a few separate areas of this restaurant to eat in......and I didn't remember it being so large........but we got seated at the tables to the side of the bar which was nice......we got menus and straight away we were torn what to eat.........but for drinks we chose strawberry lemonade and I ordered a N`awlins Hurricane.......I just felt like it.........and was glad I did, it was gorgeous......

Meanwhile we had decided.....Tom chose the prime rib sandwich and I went for the Nashville hot sandwich..........he asked if I was ok with hot food as it was hot.....I again told him I`d be disappointed if it wasn't hot.........he just laughed and said he struggled to eat it.........I did worry a little now......he did bring us some little rolls and butter........we demolished them. Totally. They were gorgeous......for just being rolls.......very sweet and hot too.......perfect......managed to grab a picture before they all disappeared.......we`d go back for these alone







*


















*The food was good. Really good.......really really good..........we loved every bite......and mine was hot, but not too hot.......Tom said the guy was watching to see if I could cope with it or not.......of course I could..........Tom loved his sandwich too.......beef was perfect.........it was more like a huge sirloin steak topped with mushroom and onions in a thick gravy......but he loved it........
*













*We had put this place back on our to go to list........both dishes were amazing.......chicken and beef were tender beyond belief.......and so tasty.......our guy did say he was surprised I didn't have a burning mouth after eating it........it was a little tingly, but not hot.........we loved it all and were done now.......but we did order a caramel pie to go.......for later.......couldn't resist that one........

We came back home and went straight to room to put pie in fridge........I should have mentioned the cake was long gone by now........and it had been lovely too, but now we had more room for other stuff..........we had a half an hour snooze then headed up to the Club Lounge.

Wine is always nice........
*






*We were early, so we chatted as usual.......our favourite gal there Jamie was in so we chatted to her for ages......and mentioned HHN and how I had been looking out for this guy from last year.......Hot Guy as he became known........Tom found the picture of him and indeed Jamie and one of the other girls were rather enthralled with this guy too.......he was beautiful in a way.......Tom was laughing at this point and reminded me he was still there.......Jamie laughed and gave him a hug......lol.........she was also going to seek him out when she went back to HHN with the other girls........but we chatted for a while and soon it was time for guests to come in.........

We had heard a couple speak a few days before and they sounded like they came from the same area of Scotland we did.......very definite accent there.....although we have lived in England and other places for over 22 years, we basically still had a Scottish accent at times.......so tonight we had the chance to speak to them. They had two little boys with them.....and we soon became like best buddies........sadly they were heading to Disney the next day, but we had such a nice couple of hours chatting with them......Shona and Barry were their names and boys were Mason and Lewis.......we eventually pulled a few chairs around the one table so we could really chat........I had gone up to get a knife and another man had asked where I was from and we got chatting.....so him and his new wife who were on their honeymoon joined us too.......Tim and Stephanie.......they came from Vermont but she was living in NYC trying to make it in shows.....she would be perfect to play Glinda in Wicked and she was over the moon when I told her that.......that was her goal.......Colby was one of the Concierge staff we`ve known for years.......I shouted to him we should have a lock in and keep the wine flowing.......he laughed he would love to.......and he would if he could I imagine.........but we did take some pictures.........everyone had gone now and the wine had been stopped, ......so eventually we all headed off to do our own thing.........but it was a lovely get together and nice to spend some time with folks up there.......I did try to tell the boys that Disney was closed and they should stay here.......lol.....poor little guy looked a little worried so I told him I was only joking.......
*













*We said our goodbyes for the evening and we were going to horror nights........it had seemed ages since we were last there.........but in reality it was only a few days........

We drop off the ipad in the room, I get changed and we drink some of the water we have in the fridge and set off for the boat.......it`s a gorgeous evening and so hot.......it felt even hotter than this afternoon if that were possible.......but after doing the quick security check we get a nice view of Sapphire as we wait a few minutes for the boat. You never usually wait long at all for them.......maybe mid afternoon was a quieter time, but it was never long.
*



















*We were too late for the hotel guest entrance tonight, but there was no line to go through......we got straight in......we headed down to Dead Waters tonight but going through the Altars of Horror scare zone. This was good actually......and the twins from the Shining were creepy......really creepy........
*







*We walked past the main houses and went to the one we had heard so much about.......Dead Waters........we had missed this previous nights, so this was our focus tonight........and I was so glad of EP as the regular queue was large. It said 45 minutes, but looked much longer....we waited 2 minutes once we got to the entrance.........

This is a fabulous house......and became both our all over favourite house of the season........closely tied with AHS I do have to say........but this one had it all.......excellent theme......so well done and you could see it quite clearly......it wasn't too dark and seemed well lit.......the SA in here were the cream of the crop........they were magnificent.......I got a lot of scares......so much so when we came out two men asked if they could follow us around the rest of the night as I was so funny to watch!!!!! They were then mortified they had offended me......I burst out laughing and said they were welcome to anytime.......Tom said they had spent more time watching me than the house...lol.......I did get a few scares.........but we loved this house........

We did The Fallen again.......a total walk on and again, it didn't work for us.......it was better, but not great.......

I have to say we were tired tonight........a few late nights, early rises and the incredible heat were catching up with us tonight.......but we headed towards the back of the park to do Blumhouse and Scarecrow again.......we first head in to the HHN store they open up now......they do have some nice little displays in there.
*





Have to say these copies of the Shining Twins weren't the best copies I`ve ever seen.........they weren't creepy like the real girls.......














*we walk through the Purge scare zone and don't really pay attention tonight.......but it was dull. Time for this to go too.......
*






*We did take a picture or two though..........and then buy some water here as we feel so thirsty........then we walk around to the Alien zone......I won`t call it a scare zone as it really wasn't.........it was the worst zone we have ever seen in all the times we`ve been going to HHN.........it was like a joke zone.......the costumes were funny.....and the SA did the best with what they were given......we really felt for the ones that had been stuck with this zone.......we went though it fairly quickly.........

This was where we had a nasty experience. And one I`ve never experienced before..........we were walking normally and the couple in front just stopped abruptly.......it was busy and we didn't expect it.......I said Oh! As I almost walked in to this guy.....his girlfriend had stopped him to fix her hair....really.......so we walked past and hadn't said a word except OH as I was surprised........as we walked past she shouted hey B****........I was like what..........I turned around and politely told her I wasn't what she called me.........well, I know I shouldn't have and just walked on but I turned back towards Tom and as I was walking away she erupted.......honestly......she was flailing her arms and calling me every name under the sun........but didn't walk towards me, her boyfriend was now grabbing her.....she was young, maybe 19 or so.......I turned around again and as an officer approached her only then did she stop yelling......I did turn round and smile then......I half expected the officer to ask me what happened too, but he didn`t........but jeez......who behaves like that. We stopped and asked a TM who had seen it happen if we should go back, but she said no worries you didn't do anything wrong.........this girl didn't look intoxicated in any way......we kept walking and hoped we didn't run into her again........I`m always amazed at the anger people have so quickly..........

So onward we went and put the rudeness behind us........we did go and do Blumhouse and Scarecrow........both were good......Scarecrow was better though.....blumhouse we probably wouldn't bother doing again.......

I didn't write it down and we just cant remember but we`re sure it was tonight we did the first show of Bill and Ted........but it doesn't matter.......it was awful. Absolutely hated it and saw nothing funny at all.......it`s time this show was removed......it used to be so good years ago.......but not been funny for about 8 years. Yes it has it`s fans, but we won`t miss this show at all..........

We decided we had done enough tonight.........so we walked through our favourite scare zone........Trick R Treat........this was such a good zone.......and I did get a few good jumps in here tonight........it is so much fun!!!! 
*

























*We really didn't take a lot of pictures this time.....tiredness was taking over, but we were also hungry now........so we headed out and planned to go to Cowfish.........

On the way out we caught the limited performance by Academy of Villains on the much diminished stage.......the larger one had been damaged by the hurricane and wasn't safe yet.....so they had to perform a lesser routine......it was still good, but you could see it was a reduced content show.......but these guys are amazing and you have to see them perform if they are on......the show is unique. And popular........
*













*Now we head out........we walk straight to Cowfish.......and now looking back we should have just went back to the hotel as we were tired.......but we got seated immediately and the guy taking care of us was called Mike and he was excellent.........

I mistakenly ordered a cocktail......only because I`d never noticed it before and I adore ginger.......so Mango and ginger cocktail it was and water.......I have no memory of what Tom ordered but we think it was a beer...........
*






*We order our favourite burgers in there.....Tom goes for the Rising Swine and I opt for my usual Jalapeno Popper Show Stopper with sweet potato fries........Mike chats to us and he is so nice but I am almost falling asleep at the table........we should have just left but when the food arrived it looked so good........if a little blurry.......
*












*We did our best. And the food was excellent......but we were just exhausted tonight........so we didn't do the food justice as we can barely remember eating it.........we did thank Mike and pay the check and left immediately........

The walk back wasn't too bad, as we did perk up a little......but by the time we reached our bed we were unconscious.......I had never felt more tired here in Orlando ever.....and we didn't even say goodnight........Tom did mutter he was sleeping late........ I was gone by that time.*


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> My kids are past the target age for Seuss Landing but we always swing through the area anyway. We all ride the High in the Sky Trolley. It is just relaxing and fun to get that vantage (reminiscent of the People Mover at Disney). My daughter and I ride the Caro-Seuss-el just to check out the different characters, and last time it was real hot so we also rode The Cat in the Hat. It's not the most exciting ride, but it was a nice break from the heat!



We usually just do them a couple of times too........We like the sky trolley more but do Cat in the hat once too........and yes, its good to cool down......but makes you wonder about the type of person that can come up with those stories!!!! Certainly different.........


----------



## angryduck71

Can I have more of a crush on Tom?!?  Show him this picture of Davy.


----------



## RoliePolieColie

schumigirl said:


> Have to say these copies of the Shining Twins weren't the best copies I`ve ever seen.........they weren't creepy like the real girls.......



These "girls" look like they have a mans face stuck to them lol!  It's pretty comical, but they could have done a better job replicating them!


----------



## soniam

I don't like rude people. I'm going to just say it. Rude Americans! I'm American, but I try not to be a rude one. We had such an unfortunate encounter at a Jerry Seinfeld show with a woman who insisted on looking at her phone with the brightness cranked up all the way during the dark show People asked her nicely to put it away, but she just yelled threats and obscenities at everyone, including me. DH and I were sitting next to her She even threatened to beat me up outside the show. Oh well, these people always make me thankful for who I am.

I like Cowfish. They have amazing cocktails. Your visits with guests in the lounge and in the parks sounds lovely. The pictures of IOA are really good.


----------



## cynditech

I am absolutely loving your trip report  Your pictures are fantastic - as are your descriptions - I could read all day!  We experienced HHN for the first time ever last Sunday - and it was a blast!

And I loved your visit to Tiffany's for your gorgeous ring!  I do hope you are enjoying it!  I work for Tiffany (though not in New York) - and it looks like you had a wonderful experience!!!


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> Can I have more of a crush on Tom?!?  Show him this picture of Davy.



Lol.....Alice you always make me smile.......and make Tom`s day too .........we love the picture of Davey, he was young there...........Tom still wants a top like that!!!! 



RoliePolieColie said:


> These "girls" look like they have a mans face stuck to them lol!  It's pretty comical, but they could have done a better job replicating them!



They were awful!!! I was surprised as the standard is usually so high there........but this was laughable......even the TM struggled to hide their disdain.......yep, could have been much better........


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> I don't like rude people. I'm going to just say it. Rude Americans! I'm American, but I try not to be a rude one. We had such an unfortunate encounter at a Jerry Seinfeld show with a woman who insisted on looking at her phone with the brightness cranked up all the way during the dark show People asked her nicely to put it away, but she just yelled threats and obscenities at everyone, including me. DH and I were sitting next to her She even threatened to beat me up outside the show. Oh well, these people always make me thankful for who I am.
> 
> I like Cowfish. They have amazing cocktails. Your visits with guests in the lounge and in the parks sounds lovely. The pictures of IOA are really good.



Oh she was beyond rude........but that woman you encountered sounds similar........yes, you`re correct....it also makes me so happy I`m not like that. I often wonder how people cope day to day sometime.........thankfully I do believe they are still very much in the minority and most people still are basically nice and do have compassion for others.......

It was a fabulous day, company was lovely and Cowfish was perfect.....we were just exhausted. Glad you`re still enjoying reading along........nice to see.......



cynditech said:


> I am absolutely loving your trip report  Your pictures are fantastic - as are your descriptions - I could read all day!  We experienced HHN for the first time ever last Sunday - and it was a blast!
> 
> And I loved your visit to Tiffany's for your gorgeous ring!  I do hope you are enjoying it!  I work for Tiffany (though not in New York) - and it looks like you had a wonderful experience!!!




 cynditech.............Thank you so much for the lovely comments!!!! I do appreciate it..........and I`m so glad to hear you enjoyed HHN.......some of my comments may be a bit down on it, but it`s a fabulous event, even if it missed the mark for some this year......but it is so much fun.........

You work for Tiffany   I would be my best customer............. I have to say every experience in Tiffany is always lovely........even if you`re just buying a charm or something small, or making a larger purchase, they treat you so nice.......doesn't always happen in some stores........(Chanel in London being one).....but that's another story......lol........

So nice to have you join us and hope you enjoy the rest of the report......it will finish eventually......promise.......


----------



## schumigirl

*FRIDAY 22ND SEPTEMBER........

We didn't quite sleep till midday......but 8am was the latest we have ever slept in Orlando. I don't think either of us moved the whole night through......very unusual for us......although sometimes when I have a really good sleep I wake up feeling worse.......but not today......both of us felt amazing........so a very quick shower and check of the weather channel.......yep......was gonna be hot again today.......no surprises there........

We were soon up in the lounge for breakfast where our late appearance was noticed........we really were creatures of habit........so coffee and a mix of fruit, cinnamon bun and meats, alongside the usual copious amounts of coffee and we were set for the day. We spoke about the sheer exhaustion that hit us both last night........one of the Concierge staff mentioned we hadn't really stopped since we arrived.......and of course we had tramped round NY for a week before we arrived here........so we thought we`d have a relaxing day again...........

Shona and Barry popped in before they headed off to Disney.......couldn't talk them out of it lol........but we said our goodbyes and we had really had enjoyed meeting them........and was glad they had loved RP and Universal so much. So as they left we headed back down to pick up my bag and headed down to front desk..........we mentioned our room key was still showing as expired in EP line. None of them knew what to say as they had never come across it before happening as often.......so they reissued the cards again and hoped that worked. We did too. 

So we set off for the day. Walmart first as I wanted to buy a floppy hat.......and then we had decided to go to Celebration. We like it there too......it`s so pretty to walk around in......and folks who have read my previous trip reports will remember that's where I go to the dentist that we visited twice after my infamous crown came loose.....2 years running........but not today!!! 

Us being us we drove straight past the Walmart we usually go to.........too busy talking........but we went in the one down past LBV outlets........not as keen on this one, but they had floppy hats so I got one.....despite it being quite tight on my head!!!! Really........but, as long as it didn`t blow away I`d be happy. But to be honest it was only $10 so if it lasted the morning I`d be surprised.........I would get a proper one another day.........

Celebration is just past Kissimmee and we drive through old town to get there........you can also go the I4 and come in that way too.........but it doesn't take long to get there. We know where to park today and love the free parking that is prevalent over there........seems we pay to park anywhere we go in the UK. But it was shady area and we were right in this lovely town centre. 

We love the feel here.......it is genuine old town America.....maybe not as much as it once was, but it has a lovely feel. There`s  not a whole lot to do other than saunter round the lake, have a look at some of the quaint little shops and have a seat in the rocking chairs around said lake. But it`s so pretty........and a little early for the gorgeous ice cream that Kilwins sell........
*























*Walking along there are many folks just passing their morning.....and they chat.......it is so friendly and we could pass all day talking to folks, we really could......it must be lovely having this lake to go around as your morning walk.......although my friends son and his girlfriend are looking to buy a home here.......she loves Celebration he finds it a bit creepy.......says there a whole lot of weirdness going on under the facade......lol......he`s so funny.......and has watched too many movies!!!
*






*The town itself is so colourful........everything looks so vibrant and well cared for.......and we kept saying we would love to visit at Christmas.......but I think by the sound of it everyone and their Grandmother has the same idea........maybe wouldn't be as peaceful then....... 
*































*This was relaxing. But so darn hot.....and as it was so open it felt even hotter........but beautiful. We did go in a few shops, but today didn`t buy a thing, except a little wine stopper for a friend.......we don't have a need for such a thing of course........our wine doesn't last that long......

We did plan to have lunch here today, but to be honest nothing really appealed to us......so we walked slowly back to the car and tried to decide where to eat............thing is we had so much choice........I think we came up with every option there was to imagine.......including lunch at the sports bar in Gaylord Palms as it had been years since we were there.....but eventually we decided on an old favourite........Teak Neighborhood Grill. 

Of course common sense dictates we should eat somewhere over this side as we were here........but we don't think like that........so we drove back towards Universal and momentarily thought of going to Sal`s for pizza........but no, Teak it was. 

We have loved this place for many years........before it was popular with tourists and even once before it was Teak I believe.........it`s a local place generally but they do get tourists more regularly now than they did back in 07/08.......and it never disappoints on quality..........
*







*This is busy today........Friday lunch time seems to be fairly busy always........at night it can be so noisy with live music, so we tend not to go at night anymore........but it is fun!! Today was no different it was busy and fairly noisy........I think we got the last table.*







*We get our menu`s but, I already know what I`m having.......dull as it may be, it`s always the same for me.......Donut Burger no cheese........this time though I forgot to ask for a side of jalapenos to be added.........I did miss that on it as I love sweet and spicy together.........with sweet potato tots. Tom went for the Cronie burger.......this was a french doughnut coated with cinnamon-sugar, maple-pepper bacon, smoked Gouda cheese and an egg. I was surprised at this choice too, as he likes Cinnamon, but didn't think he would have chosen this. 

I also ordered a cocktail as well as us both getting strawberry lemonades.........it was so nice!!!! I could get used to cocktails during the day........
*






*Our food was a little while today as they had two large groups in.....she did tell us and asked if we were in a rush......nope, we had nowhere to go.......it seemed to be leaving celebrations with both groups.........and I think 90% of the noise came from them.......but they were having a nice time......so we sat and chatted as usual and time passed so quickly as usual!! The food wasn't as long as what she thought and it was soon on the table.......
*











*And a close up of the lush glazed donut........
*







*It was so good........mine was perfect......well, apart from missing the jalapenos.........but even without that it was pretty darn good!!! Burger coked perfectly and tasted so meaty........

Tom`s was perfect burger wise.........but he wasn't overly keen on the donut......it was a little hard, but that was the style of donut........and maybe a little sweet for him, but he did enjoy it, just wouldn't order it again........but he does like to try many things on menu`s.........but overall we loved our lunch........it`s such a lovely place and very friendly.........but, we paid our check after declining dessert........one day we would manage it.......and went outside to take our usual pictures of the bandstand out front.*














*We drove back home and went to our room.......it was almost time for us to Skype Kyle......I was so looking forward to chatting to him again today......we just put the Ipad on and the calling sound went straight away.........yay.......so we chatted and caught up.....he had been a little under the weather last few days.......of course I felt bad I wasn't there......he had been a bit headachy and feeling just off.......but he was fine now......still enjoying his new job which was so good to hear........and he had a busy weekend planned, so I knew he was doing fine......we chatted a bit longer then said our adios till another day.......

We grabbed our ooey gooey caramel pie and went up to the lounge to get some cutlery to eat it between us.......it was so nice.......so sweet and so rich......and right now I wished we had one each......but in all honesty I couldn't have finished one all to myself......Tom of course could have........he has a real sweet tooth.
*







*It was nice sitting in the lounge tonight. It was a little busier with it being Friday, but nice all the same.

Taylor was up again and came over to say hi before he moved to the other hotel.......always nice to chat to him.........he asked if we were going to be enjoying the food tonight as it was one of their most popular nights.......Asian style........we told him no, we were eating later, not sure what yet, but we may take some salad when it came out..........

The food was Asian Kale Salad.......Beef and brocolli with teriyaki lo mein noodles.........
*












*We did have tiny little taste of the beef......it was nice.....didn`t touch the salad as I hate Kale.........but the olives and those chili`s that were a little hot were lovely.......just had some cheese and biscuits too.........so it was a nice little appetizer as it would be much later before we ate dinner. 

We sat and had a few glasses of wine and again, it was lovely being topped up as soon as one was finished......I told Andy I would miss this so much when I got back home.......he said he was sure Tom would look after me the same way with wine........lol.......suppose he does actually........but this was lovely. So relaxing........Andy had asked us what movie we wanted on earlier and I think tonight it was the first Potter film.......I like that one most I believe.......they do have loads of movies to choose from.....Jaws, Men in Black, Shrek and many more Universal movies........plenty of choice. 

We were so comfortable on the sofa, but eventually we had to make a move and go down to get changed and get our lanyards for HHN tonight........
*


----------



## schumigirl

*FRIDAY CONT..........

We went down to get changed and freshen up and met the turndown man.......he was replenishing towels and shampoo........we thanked him as he was leaving....and popped the bottles of water he left in the fridge. Quickly got freshened up and headed down to the boat dock........there was one waiting and we quickly got searched and scanned and we were on the boat straight away........considering it was a Friday it wasn't too bad. 

We got off at Citywalk and went straight to guest services. We had to pick up a gift voucher that had been left for us and we kept forgetting to go get it......so tonight we made sure we picked it up or the trip would be over before we remembered.........all I needed was my name and ID.......no problems it was handed over......nice!! 

So now on to HHN..........

We had made partial plans to meet Todd (Metro West) at 7pm outside Mel`s Diner......but he wasn't sure he was going to make it, so we said we would arrange another night........so we didn't rush to go in tonight.......we have known Todd since 2008 and always met up every year.......so we would catch up for sure. So in through hotel guest entrance........one TM recognized us again and asked how many more nights we were visiting.......told him not sure as we weren't overly impressed this year.......he sighed and said most people were saying the same thing.....sad really.......but we were still determined to have fun......

We had a quick bathroom visit and then walked through Festival of the Deadliest.........I liked this zone......but it wasn't scary or even in the top 10 of scare zones........but as always the SA gave it their all and the make up and costumes were amazing. Still not convinced on the pole dance theme.........but the girls were so good........
*






























*This next guy was so good..........even after he spooked me the first time........he spooked me again......he was fabulous!!! And this was one of the things that made HHN so good.......SA that make your night..........
*








































*And on to our favourite zone........Trick R Treat seemed to have the best theme this year........even when it was light out it was still fun.....and you could get some nice pictures without having to worry about pictures without using the flash.......definitely frowned upon in the face of SA.........

*





*Tom had told me to pose beside that particular position...........I wondered why of course as there was nothing around when I walked in........the next picture tell why.........he had signaled to the SA I was a target............

*












*I honestly got such a scare by this guy........he was so quiet creeping up on me........I did like it though......gets the old adrenalin going.........he did have some fun though.........
*

























*Not too many pictures of Tom tonight as he seemed to be in charge of the camera...........

*






*Cute little Sam with his candy looked so cute.........

*






*Until he spooked me as I turned away.......it would have been a fabulous picture, but I apparently ran too quick and it`s very blurry.........shame as it was a good one. 

We headed out of this zone and headed towards some houses.......I glanced towards the ET ride and I saw this hand give us a massive wave.......I saw straight away it was Todd!!!!! YAY.........he had made it after all.........he had been looking out for us and of course we thought he wasn't there, so I was so glad to have run into him.......it`s funny how a few more seconds one way or the other and we would have missed each other........but we were so glad to see him.......

We had a good old catch up and said we would all do some houses together.......but not before our usual picture together.......
*






*We really should have asked someone to take a picture of all three of us......but heyho.......would do that next time.........

We headed back round to do Shining and AHS as Todd hadn't used his EP on those tonight yet........so we went back through the excellent scare zone.......

We had a little bit of a queue in one of the two houses as the lines merged far too early tonight......but I can`t remember which......maybe The Shining??? Anyway they were both really good again and we had a lot of fun doing them......

We had a lovely time catching up as always and time went far too quickly tonight.......we were heading to Dead Waters again and Todd had already done that one tonight.......so we said our goodbyes......eventually of course......we chatted for ages outside Fallon.......but we had hoped to meet up the following weekend again.......we could have spent all night chatting though........but we eventually set off and did Dead Waters again........we actually did The Fallen again first, this was getting better.......and the SA again did a fabulous job.......a few scares tonight, but just wasn't going to be a favourite sadly........but......Dead Waters again blew us away.........I'm not sure what exactly it was with this house.........it just clicked with us......and seemed to be a favourite overall with this years crowds.........it had everything........and loads of scares tonight.........we were howling with laughter all the way round.........if it wasn't for thehuge line we would do this one again........but the regular line was well over an hour.......not going to stand in that queue........

We walked back and decided to have a quick blast on RRR..........I was surprised to see as many people going on.......usually we don't bother with the rides during horror nights, but as we were passing. But we got on straight away....this is so much scarier in the dark, well it is for me. We get on the front row which is fabulous.........the view from the top of the climb is amazing......I just wish they let you sit there just a few minutes longer.......but soon we were whooshed down and it was excellent........and felt so much faster at night.......but soon we were off and heading back through the throngs.......it was busy tonight......but not as busy as last night felt........

We walked back out the park and did get the boat as there one there......we had thought we would eat in Orchids Sushi Lounge tonight........this really does have some of the best sushi around. There are a few fabulous Sushi places around Universal, some of them excellent......but Orchids was so good and we always enjoyed it.

It was fairly quiet tonight again........we sat in a very comfy seat and had a look at the menu although we knew what we would be having I think.......

Jen was looking after us again tonight and Tom asked if she could do him a cocktail that Jake`s did......it was called Joanna`s Affliction and he really enjoyed it........she said she would be able to do that........I opted for a Royal Mai Tai..........wow that was strong!!!! And Tom`s was exactly as he liked it.......strong!!!
*












*We had studied the menu and decided on the little salad with the ginger dressing I loved.......Tom wouldn't touch it as it had ginger in it......but it was a tiny dish.........and our usual favourites.....Mexican Roll that was particularly spicy and Dynamite Roll.........

There was singer in the lounge tonight......he was a little loud, more suited to Jake`s really....but he was quite good and soon he was finished his first set.......just in time for our food to arrive........
*












*They were both gorgeous.........we really enjoyed them and toyed with the idea of having another plate.......but to be honest it was quite filling.......I had meant to have the deep fried cheesecake but we really didn't think we could eat that either.........

So we paid the check and went down to Jake`s Bar..........there is always a fantastic atmosphere in this bar........staff are lovely and always give you a warm welcome.........

We tell her we are just having a drink tonight and head for a seat at the bar..........I know what I`m having without looking........Tom`s new cocktail........it is nice........I had been given four birthday drink vouchers when we checked in, so would use two tonight......made the drinks sweeter somehow........we did enjoy them.
*







*It was lovely just sat chatting and having cocktails........all very civilized.........and the bar staff are fabulous......chatty and so friendly.......we did like it in here.......

We must have sat another hour or so.......we each had another drink.......I had another of the same and Tom opted for a beer........they do have a few he likes........but eventually we thought it might be time to head for bed........it was around midnight by now and although we didn't feel overly tired we didn't want to be exhausted tomorrow........so we went upstairs and watched some Modern Family and drank some Snapple.........and eventually fell asleep.

I said to Tom had he thought about tomorrow as he had mentioned earlier he knew what we were doing but wouldn't tell me........very mysterious......I had even mentioned it to Todd and said I hoped my surprise wasn't us going home early.......that would have been a surprise!!!! lol.........

So I had to wait till morning........and I was ever so curious...........
*


----------



## Raeven

schumigirl said:


> .so Tchoup Chop it was.



Did you hear it's closing at the end of the year? 



schumigirl said:


> And it was!!! Oh my goodness..



Wow what a drink! 



schumigirl said:


> This might sound weird to Americans.......but I cannot dry my hair with a hairdryer in the bathroom.......in the UK we don't have electrics plugged in for bathroom use.......so although I know the US system is wired so hairdryers and straighteners can be used in bathrooms......I would never do that.



That is strange, I never knew that. 



schumigirl said:


> .the views back over the park are lovely........



Yes that's one of my favorite views! 



schumigirl said:


> she turned and said my mommy knows you from her ipad.







schumigirl said:


> who behaves like that. We stopped and asked a TM who had seen it happen if we should go back, but she said no worries you didn't do anything wrong.........this girl didn't look intoxicated in any way......we kept walking and hoped we didn't run into her again........I`m always amazed at the anger people have so quickly..........



That's so crazy! The girl who tried to push me down also didn't appear to be intoxicated in any way, and I was amazed she did that.


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> Did you hear it's closing at the end of the year?
> 
> Wow what a drink!
> 
> That is strange, I never knew that.
> 
> 
> Yes that's one of my favorite views!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's so crazy! The girl who tried to push me down also didn't appear to be intoxicated in any way, and I was amazed she did that.



It really was a drink and a half.........and so tasty.....and strong!! 

Yes, I heard it was closing......it`s a shame but whatever they put in it`s place will be fabulous I`m sure.

Oh I remember reading that......how awful.......you do have to wonder what makes some people work at times.........

Glad you`re still reading along..........


----------



## disneyAndi14

Great updates! I love all the pictures of your adventures each day. We liked Kong but can see your point of not really doing multiple times. I have yet to do the Jurassic Park ride, my daughter and sister did it and I chickened out. I will need to try on our next trip.

I loooove all the HP attractions, the attention is sure in the details. Moaning Myrtle bathroom is so awesome! Keep all the fun updates coming!


----------



## schumigirl

*SATURDAY 23RD SEPTEMBER..........

Today was going to be a hot one.......and we didn't mind missing the parks at the weekend as they can get incredibly busy........so we planned to give them another miss today.......plus I had a real little mystery on my hands........

Tom is an open book.......never hides anything, but when he plans a surprise I always know nothing about it.......although he did say there was actually nothing planned for today, but I`d enjoy it.........I had even mentioned it to Todd last night thinking he may spill the beans to him........I said I knew it wasn't going to be jewelry as I had already received my special ring from Tiffany in New York, so as to anything else I was stumped. 

Then I think I worked it out........he was going to take me back to Mandara Spa at Portofino Bay. We had gone first for my 40th many years before, and a couple of years later we went back........and we had loved it. My cousins were over at the same time that year and had kids the same age as Kyle, so he went with them for the afternoon and had a fabulous time with them, and we got truly pampered with every treatment I could see I thought we would like.........we had just never got around to going back as I go to Spa days with friends now and again......and as he had said it wasn't a planned event......that would be it I`d bet. 

So I gently woke him up and told him it was time to get up......strangely he didn't appreciate this information  it was only around 7.15 but I was awake.......so had my shower and as I came out to dry my hair......I asked him what I should wear today........thinking that would be a clue and if he told me to take a swimming costume I`d know........

But, he didn't........he said wear anything really........oh. Well, so much for that..........he told me with a smirk I`d soon see and he hoped I wasn't going to be disappointed and built it up in my head as something ultra special........lol......

So up for breakfast as I was now hungry, but first I went down and put in 2 loads of laundry, that would take 45 minutes.........

Young Kholby was in again and we chatted to him........nice young man, very artistic and has a great sense of humour........we ate our usual......I had white toast, butter and smuckers grape jelly.......simple breakfast but I was loving it......Tom had his croissants and honey...then we had some fruit and coffee. We took our time and when laundry was due to come out we headed down to get it. The laundry room in T3 is on the 2nd floor and a little hidden if you don't know where it is. There was no one there when I went back down, I always worry about being late and holding up machine time for someone else.......but not today, it was still quite early.......I put them all in the dryers and came back upstairs........we just mooched around while we waited.....this was a lazy morning........eventually laundry all sorted and we were ready to leave..........

First was down to desk where we go into the safety deposit box.........we chat to the young girl who asks what our plans are for the day......I tell her I have no idea.......she looks intrigued too..........she tells me I`ll have to tell her what the surprise is.......Tom smiles and again says he hopes I`m not disappointed.......

So we get in the car and he heads for Walmart.......and drives past........heads for LBV area.......now I`m really thinking where on earth are we going.........but at LBV he just turns back and heads on to I4 coming back towards Universal........but doesn't turn up for the hotels.........continues on with a smirk on his face as I get more confused........now I`m getting annoyed because I haven't worked it out........then he says why don't we have some lunch in Mall at Millenia before we head off somewhere else.......I say fine.....I only want something small as we are eating at Ocean Prime tonight.........so we pull in and park. 
*












*The whole Mall is so quiet.........and I do check it is actually Saturday.....
*






*We head straight to Macy`s and again don`t really see anything....but plan to come back on Wednesday for my usual make up haul....they have the free gifts available then.......it`s not a lot, but you do get a load of free stuff to try which is always nice.........and then we decide to go to the pizza place for lunch.......I`m starving at this point.........the food court is decent here and has a great deal of choice........most are excellent!! But Sbarro pizza is our choice today.......

But first we go into Cheesecake Factory and Tom is going to get a slice of Linda`s chocolate fudge cake as well as.........I do like it in here........
*


















*So much to choose from.......I don't have any as I can`t eat a piece on my own........but I could have just got a slice and ate what I wanted......maybe next time.........so Tom got his slice to go and we went upstairs to get pizza. Despite being a Saturday it wasn't overly busy.......we got our pizza and found a seat away from a group of unbelievably loud children..........maybe I was getting old and grumpy after all.........

We got Pepperoni for Tom and ham and pineapple for me.........
*













*This was so nice..........and enough for me.........but Tom still had his task that Kyle had told him he must have.........I do believe these slices aren't as big or as wide as they used to be.....they used to be much bigger........but they were still whopping.......and Tom said just as tasty as they always were.........
*







*And he managed it..........cleared the whole thing!! Everyone who knows me knows I don't eat chocolate cake, so couldn't even share this with him.....it is so rich and incredibly filling......Kyle used to have a slice as his lunch instead of a sandwich........and kept him going all day........I did wonder if he could eat two of them now as they were smaller...........

We head to the bathroom and then I come out and Tom says why don't we have a look in Tiffany`s.........I ask the simple and unnecessary question.......why? 

Turns out he really has been planning this year for our trip.........although I had got my beautiful Tiffany ring in NY for my birthday........Tom was planning for me to get a new Platinum wedding band and a new platinum and diamond engagement ring...........I was shocked........I truly hadn't expected the birthday gift in New York, but never in a million years did I expect another two rings from Tiffany as an Anniversary present. It`s not often I`m stuck for words......but I was today and honestly thought I was going to burst into tears right in the centre of the mall. Tom said come on lets go before I did.*

*He had been looking online for a few months at all the choices and knew that was he wanted to get me for an anniversary present......well it was 25 years I suppose.........many had asked what we were doing for our 25th........I told them New York was really a double celebration.......other folks had asked if we were going to renew our wedding vows.......I genuinely hate that idea and find it all so unnecessary.........our vows were still unbroken and as far as I was concerned why renew something that isn't broken........heck I had even heard of some doing it after a few years????? No reason to for us........so this was his surprise......and he laughed when he mentioned my conversation with Todd last night when I said well I know it`s not jewelry........all the time thinking......well it is actually.......but couldn't tell Todd as we were always together.

So into Tiffany we went and I think I was still in a state of surprise, but soon smiling like the cat that got the cream .........as always you get a lovely welcome........the man asks if he can help with us anything today.......usually we go through the back where the charms and cheaper jewelry is.......but I told him we were looking for platinum and diamond rings........he smiles and introduces us to Atil who will help us. He was so nice as always in there........I really do love this store, well all the Tiffany stores as they do make you feel special.......of course it`s not the most value oriented store, but we felt very comfortable in them all.*

*We tell Atil what we are looking for and Tom explains he has seen a few online he thinks I may like........and briefly explains about getting my other ring in New York and had wanted me to get the bigger one, but hadn't felt as comfortable on my finger...........he had already noticed it and told me he knew the ring I had got.......he had a few ideas and brought over a good selection for me to choose from........meanwhile we were given a lovely glass of Champagne again....I could definitely get used to this while shopping........wouldn't be the same after this anywhere else.......lol.......this was taking quite a while though......there were so many options and I thought it would be easier to choose the platinum wedding band first........that was relatively easy......I didn't want one that too wide and I just wanted a plain band........so I had that chosen and sized.........then we had some more champagne..........Tom of course was driving so he only took a few sips of his glasses......I had to drink the rest of course.........lol........I do like a good champagne......and this stuff was nice.....

The diamond one was more difficult.........there was so much choice, but I knew the style I liked and what would suit my hand, didn't want one that was too gaudy......and I had to get one that felt comfortable........and eventually after much trying on and changing of minds I settled on one. And ironically it was the bigger diamond setting that Tom had thought I would choose in New York Tiffany........he was happy I had picked that one too.........they looked prefect together and felt right. It`s not technically an engagement ring but a wedding band, but it went well. I did however tell Tom I did think it was an awful amount of money to spend after what he had bought me in NY........but lovely man that he is he told me I was worth it.......now, no throwing up ......I know, too much schmaltz......lol.....I try to keep the soppy stuff to a minimum.........but he truly is the most amazing husband!*

*We were over the moon with our purchases.......we were offered more champagne at this point but declined as I had enjoyed three and a half glasses..... the glasses weren't huge......but big enough!!!! One problem though......one of the rings was slightly too small........so it had to be sized correctly.......unlike NY where they can do it there and then, it had to be sent to their place that sized them.......so he asked if we could come back Wednesday and pick it up......we told him no problem but we would come back and collect both then.......but I was so happy........and very blessed.....I did joke with Tom, what was he getting for our 25th anniversary.......he simply gave his stock answer.......the bill!!! Of course..........

We paid, well Tom paid and we thanked Atil for taking good care of us and for helping choose such perfect rings for me........he said he would email us if they came back early......but we told him we planned to come to the mall on Wednesday anyway, so it would be fine. 

So I was going to be all platinum now with my rings..........I did however wonder what to do with my original wedding and engagement rings........Atil had said the diamonds were too good to just sit in a box, so why didn't I get them incorporated into another piece of jewelry........so we would think on that when we got home and see a local guy who does lovely individual designs for you. But would do that another time........

We came out and I again thanked Tom for such lovely gifts......he said again I deserved it....and I agreed, again........lol.......

Although we didn't pick them up till the following Wednesday we took this picture when we got back on Wednesday.........this is the rings I got for my 25th Anniversary.........I don't think pictures do them justice......but you get the idea....... I love them!!!*






*
So now we waited to Skype Kyle........it was a bit early.......and I checked and he had left a message to say Skype later.......ok.......so what would we do now.......Tom suggested walking into Citywalk and get the watch I had seen but wasn't sure about.........I had seen it at night and wanted to see it in the daylight.........so might as well.....but it was boiling hot out......it hit 94f this afternoon, so we decided to take the boat.......any energy saved is good.......and such a pretty journey.
*

























*It was bloomin hot.......so we quickly marched, well as fast as we could march up to the Fossil Store. 
*






*The same young man who showed me it the other night was there and he remembered the one I was looking at.......took all of 3 seconds to decide I did like it. That was one thing Tom liked about me when I shop for something......I don't faff around.......and I had been looking for a new watch for a couple of years but hadn't seen a particular one I liked......I had seen a Michael Kors watch I thought I liked, but I tried it on in NY and it hadn't felt good.....so I didn't get it....but his one was perfect.....and I did like Fossil. They were also doing free engraving that day.......I had never thought about getting it engraved but why not.......so you could get 3 lines....so top line I chose a heart shape.........second line was 25/50 and bottom line 2017.......simple really......and it did look good......so we left there happy with another birthday purchase for me........I was a happy bunny today........
*






*It was so hot, we didn't want to hang around today........there was a very short rain shower.......lasted all of five minutes.......this was the only real rain we had this visit so far..........but we were on the boat going back so didn't get wet........

Back up to room I checked out my new watch........it was slightly different to what I would usually choose....but I could se this one to tell the time....my other had a white face with white hands........not ideal for me in certain lights.......lol.......but this one was perfect.......it has a blue/grey face with rose gold effects.........
*







*Back in our room we thought about tonight.......it was just after 3.30, and Kyle Skyped us then........he looked great as he had just had a haircut.......he looked so smart......not that he doesn't look smart all the time........but we had a lovely chat and caught up. This Skype was amazing........we told him of our escapades so far today......he just laughed and said he guessed it would be Tiffany again........he knows his dad well........after twenty minutes or so he said he was going, so we arranged when we chat next and off he went.........

Tom thought he may go for a snooze as our dinner reservation wasn't till 8.15. I wasn't in the least tired, so I said I would take my ipad up to the Club Lounge and he could snooze in peace. Good idea. 

So I went up and there was no one in except me and the staff.........always a nice time up there. Chatted away while they got the lounge ready for food service.......tonight I thought would be slightly busier being the weekend........but, as soon as it was 4.30 the lovely Andy brought me over a lovely chardonnay........and of course asked if Tom was joining me....I said he was having a sleep and should be up later........told him he would be having wine as we weren't going to be driving tonight.........

He didn't appear till much later though........and I had just decided to have a little taste of the food on offer tonight....it was Rosemary Chicken with pasta and was nice actually.......had a little salad too.........but not enough to ruin my appetite for later........Tom tried some too as he felt hungry.........and as good as his word as soon as Tom walked in he got his chardonnay from young Andy........this was nice. 

Chatting to Andy I mentioned we never usually made the dessert hour, maybe once or twice.....and I had enjoyed the crème brulees they had last year......he said I had missed them as they were on last night.........but, he said he`d be back........he did indeed disappear, I didn't notice he was gone at first, then one of the other staff said he was gone a little message .........just as we were about to leave he came in looking a little flustered.........bless him.......he had gone down to the Luau where he knew they had the crème brulees on the menu and brought us some up for later........I was so touched ....and just thought it was so kind of him as it was just a passing conversation..........well, he had tripled his tip for tonight.......and indeed he had them wrapped up and we could just put them in our room fridge for later.........touches like that make the place so special.........we thanked him profusely and said he hadn't needed to do that........he just said well, you like them........awwww.......

So down to our room and we try not to touch them till we come back........the look lovely.......but in the fridge we go along with the water turndown has left again........the room is so cosy when they draw the drapes, but I open them slightly so I can see as it`s still fairly light outside........and we love the view.......

We get showered and changed and head down to go get and ODC. Although they are free except for a tip between the hotels, we use them as cabs too. We were going to Sand Lake Road where Ocean prime is and is usually around $20 plus tip......they`re handy and reliable........the guy gives us his card to call us back, but Lori in OP always arranges one of the companies they use to take us back home. 

Takes five minutes to get there...........we love this place and it has the most amazing staff.........
*







*Lori does a double take when we walk in.......and immediately hugs us.......as does Dan who used to be a waiter and last year was promoted to floor manager........we are delighted to see them both and are incredibly warmed as they remember us too.....Dan really does greet us like an old friend......he is a lovely man who is perfect in his role, very much a people person.....and a fabulous sense of humour...........

We tell Lori we are a little early and are going in to the bar for a drink first.......she says just come through when you`re ready.......we tell her we will.......
*






*The bar area is vibrant........any night of the week it`s the same, you can get a limited bar food menu in here too and they do a happy hour which I heard was excellent.. ...........we get a seat at the bar and I order my favourite cocktail there.......Berries and Bubbles........Tom ordered a whisky one.......both lovely........
*



















*They are both Lush!!!!! But we are hungry now.........so we pay the check in here and head through for our meal. 

Dan takes us to our table and we are in the back area which is lovely, he says he`ll come for a chat when he has a moment............the main restaurant can get noisy, so this is perfect........our waiter is Brandon and our water waiter is Shay. He dutifully did keep us topped up with water all night.........
*






*We order our wine first, of course........and it is the same one we order very time in here.......next time we may try something different as they have the most extensive wine selection here.......but we love this one.......and it arrives with some lovely bread.......
*







*We decide to share a Lobster Roll Sushi appetizer and for entrée I go for my usual 10oz filet medium rare, and Tom orders a special they have, it was kinda like Tournados Rossini.......an old favourite of his........and we would share the Jalapeno Potatoes.......we adore them........
*







*This was divine.........we could clearly pick out the taste of the lobster which can sometimes get lost.......but this was a real treat........and we enjoyed every last piece of it.......I`m glad there was an even share or we could have to have had a discussion of who got the extra piece.........

We enjoy our time sat in this restaurant, it`s a very friendly place and food is so good........we just enjoy the atmosphere a lot in here....

Our entrees arrived and they looked gorgeous........
*



















*We both cut in at the same time.........mine felt perfect.....very soft and definitely cooked as requested. I am really fussy with steak and only eat if it`s right....I hate well done or over done steaks..........however when I tasted it........it wasn't warm on the outside.......it should have a warm red centre, but be sizzling hot on the outside and it usually is.........this was cool. At the same time Tom said his was way over done.......and it really was.......this had never happened to us here, steaks had always come out perfect..........we called over our waiter and he immediately saw Tom`s was indeed well done and I said mine was cool........he apologized and took them both away and said they would be redone.........we felt bad as I don't like complaining......but they weren't right. 

The manager came over, wasn't the usual manager Michael that we had met before, he said they were being cooked fresh and would be here as soon as possible......told him no worries we were in no hurry, but he did apologise again..........then Dan came over to chat and he was mortified they weren't perfect for us.......again we told him it was fine, we knew the replacements would be. perfect........so we chatted to him for a while and caught up on each others news.......always a pleasure to chat to him........

Soon our steaks came back and they were indeed perfect......after they were placed down the manager came over to check everything was perfect this time. We assured him it was. These things happen sometime.........

We enjoyed every bite......and the wine was being topped up as we went along........truly was a lovely meal........

We did plan on having dessert her tonight, which was why we shared an appetizer.......we were torn. We told our waiter to give us 15 minutes or so before we ordered........just wanted to be sure we were ready for it.......

We did eventually both choose crème brulees..........we did enjoy this, again done correctly......and these were perfect.
*






*They were fairly large, but we were glad we had ordered one each as they were gorgeous and we demolished every piece........

We were so full up, although I was thinking of those little ones nestled safely inside our fridge in the room.....lol......but we paid the check and got up to say our goodbyes to Lori and Dan.......we would look forward to seeing them again and enjoyed a chat with them both before we left........Lori had indeed arranged a car to take us home and it had just arrived......so we waved them off and headed home.

We didn't feel like another drink tonight, instead we went up to our room and did indeed tuck into the collection we had given to us earlier......they were very small so we didn't feel too guilty eating them all up.......in fact we loved them!!!

We watched some tv and went to bed around midnight, reflecting on another lovely day. It really had been. 
*


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Great updates! I love all the pictures of your adventures each day. We liked Kong but can see your point of not really doing multiple times. I have yet to do the Jurassic Park ride, my daughter and sister did it and I chickened out. I will need to try on our next trip.
> 
> I loooove all the HP attractions, the attention is sure in the details. Moaning Myrtle bathroom is so awesome! Keep all the fun updates coming!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Great updates! I love all the pictures of your adventures each day. We liked Kong but can see your point of not really doing multiple times. I have yet to do the Jurassic Park ride, my daughter and sister did it and I chickened out. I will need to try on our next trip.
> 
> I loooove all the HP attractions, the attention is sure in the details. Moaning Myrtle bathroom is so awesome! Keep all the fun updates coming!



Oops......don't know what happened to the first quote.......

Thanks so much........

Oh you have to do JP........it` so much fun......and over far too quick.........we wish it sooooooo much higher.......lol........

Yep the detail is amazing in both parks for Potter......I tel everyone to make sure them or their kids don't miss Moaning myrtle.........

Glad to read you`re still enjoying my ramblings.........


----------



## J'aime Paris

Just caught up on a couple of days!

I'm amazed by how much you're able to see and do in a day....fantastic!

(also, couldn't see the ring picture--hopefully you can add it)


My birthday is very soon, maybe I need to have my DH read this thread, lol!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Just caught up on a couple of days!
> 
> I'm amazed by how much you're able to see and do in a day....fantastic!
> 
> (also, couldn't see the ring picture--hopefully you can add it)
> 
> 
> My birthday is very soon, maybe I need to have my DH read this thread, lol!!!!



Not sure what I did with the ring picture?? Will add another if I can.........thanks though, as I can see it on my laptop, but not ipad?? I hate technology.......lol....yes we do keep busy....but it never feels like it at the time.......

I`m so glad you`re enjoying it.......and yes....have him glance at this thread.......you never know.......


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for telling me about the picture J`aime Paris.........

Have tried again with picture of rings thanks to DS who has come in just at the right time......

I can see it now on both laptop and iPad, hope you can see it too..........


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Thanks for telling me about the picture J`aime Paris.........
> 
> Have tried again with picture of rings thanks to DS who has come in just at the right time......
> 
> I can see it now on both laptop and iPad, hope you can see it too..........




Yes, can see them now!  Thanks for showing them, they are stunning!

Fabulous, beautiful, gorgeous!!  

I'm gonna go stalk the Tiffany website now, lol!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Yes, can see them now!  Thanks for showing them, they are stunning!
> 
> Fabulous, beautiful, gorgeous!!
> 
> I'm gonna go stalk the Tiffany website now, lol!



Thank you.......I’m glad you can see it and liked them! 

I really do love them all, but am particularly attached to the one with bigger diamonds......... 

I do love that website.......lol.......


----------



## schumigirl

*SUNDAY 24th SEPTEMBER

We slept so well last night, those beds are incredibly comfortable........and this year we hardly heard a sound coming from the rooms either side.......occasionally a child would be yelling in the corridor, I assume still going for EE.........but that was about it..........I did look out early a few times and saw quite a lot of people still heading out for EE.......we had never done it.......had planned to a couple of times, but never saw the need for us. It is a good perk though........

We were up reasonably early again this morning........I did wonder at that point what it would be like to sleep till at least 10am...........

Showered and dressed, we headed up for breakfast. It was quiet this morning too........we got our usual table, staff joked they need to get a reserved sign for us....lol......but we ate quickly this morning as we were a little later than usual........as we were leaving we stopped to speak to Kholby.......he said well this is goodbye then.......I looked and asked him where he was going........he looked blankly back at me.......it was one of those moments........I said we didn't leave for another 8 nights........he laughed and said he was sure we were leaving tomorrow.........so we would see him on Thursday after all when he was back in.......

After we got our sun cream on we headed out for the short walk to the parks. Today was IOA. And it was getting hotter I was sure........

Soon as went outside and headed through the pool, the lifeguard was being told it was going to be a scorcher.........we already thought this year was incredibly hot, but we`d manage.........the walk was peaceful and we passed no one this morning.......we also saw less pedicabs this year than usual, they tend to sit on the paths to try and entice you not to walk. But not sure we saw any now I come to think of it.* 

*IOA was just open as we walked in......and yes, it was hot........the TM`s were telling people in conversation how hot today was going to be.......one lady to the side of us said in a very dismissive tone well yeah it`s Florida I would hope so.........no need for that, they were only trying to help. 

So, in we go ready to start another adventure for the day........we loved this part of the day......all the rides in front of us.......
*






*We again go down to the water side........it`s a little favourite place of ours.......not many people usually are down there, especially so early in the morning.......and it is beautiful.........but, boy is that sun bright.........
*































*We go on the Hulk around 4 times this morning........all on the front row........it was so quiet.......but, after 4 goes......I was done......Tom went back on another twice, and I went and sat in the shade beside Cafe4......this is somewhere I wouldn't eat in........but it always looks clean........but it`s nice and cool and has some shade.......eventually Tom decided to come off and we head round to Dr Doom........

The place is deserted.* 













*Young Javier is working the queue....or non queue as we go down towards him.......he shouts for us to stop and he`ll take some pictures of us......he`s a nice young man........ we`ve known him for a couple of years* 









*He tells us there`s actually no one waiting to go on the ride apart from the ones on the ride right now........so we wander through the regular line telling him we`re on for at least 10 goes on Doom....he laughs telling us he forgot how much we enjoy that ride...........and I honestly can`t remember the last time we did the regular line........a good few years anyway..........but it does have some nice displays, but it`s not essential to enjoy the ride you see the full line........
*

























*We do actually enjoy this 10 times.........and we didn't have to go all the way back around.........there was a few more people on the ride at this point, but it was quiet. One of the reasons we always tell people not to buy EP ahead of time, you just may not need them and this morning was one of them.......of course it could get busier as the day went on, but this was a quiet area so far. We finally decide we have been whooshed in the air about the right amount of times this morning.........so headed out for other things.........

Although we have only done 2 rides, but many times, we are thirsty and are determined not to get dehydrated so we buy a bottle of water each and go down behind the stall where it`s always quiet and take our time drinking it.........it`s pretty down here too and nice views........apart from my main moan this year........Duelling Dragons slowly disappearing in front of our eyes.......
*













*After we had drank our water we headed round to Toon Lagoon.........we didn't take too many pictures here as it was so bright! I know how lame that sounds, but today we felt the heat more than we had so far.........still lovely though........
*







*We stop off at Kong next.........and the TM scanning tells us, yep.......our room keys are showing expired.........this was getting ridiculous.......we again showed him the dates and he said no problem.....we told him this was the third time.......he said we wouldn't have nay problems though on other rides as our dates were valid....he was nice and we got chatting about HHN.......he thought it was awful this year too.......big disappointment.......and the young lady to his side said the same thing.......she did love Ash v Evil Dead.......I always think of Keisha when I hear someone likes it lol........she`s a big fan too.......but we were hearing this time and time again from everyone........we had never heard such apathy on horror nights before. 

Kong we did once. But we had the annoying people on the vehicle that thought it fine to try and take flash photography pictures of everything.......they did announce for him to stop.......he didn't. But, apart from that it was just the same old..........it`s definitely a ride you have to try at least once.......
*






*Next up for us is Jurassic Park........always a favourite ride and today we would prefer to get drenched........but this area of the park is still fairly quiet and it`s now around 10am........
*







*This is such a pretty little area too........there are some pretty little water features........

*






*JP is again quiet........we go on four times, but we only get the boat to ourselves once.......I do like getting an empty boat.......on that ride we chose the second row....the very front isn't ideal if you are tall.......I`m 5"8 and I feel it tight on the knees.......Tom really bashed his knee one year on the very front row, so we avoid that one now.........but for the other rides it was just where we were sent.......and none of them particularly soaked us.......maybe the last one a little......but it was so welcome.......

After our soaking we wander around to Potter. I tell Tom I`m not going on FJ this morning.........I had done Hulk a few times, and worry it can be too much for brain being rattled around.......although the Hulk wasn't rough, it still gives you a good old wake up call.......so I would do the castle tour as it had been a while since I did that alone.........
*



















*It still impresses me every single time. 

You just have to tell a TM if you`re not riding and they`ll allow you through with your camera or bag......otherwise you have to put anything like that in a locker.......go to the rear of them.......it`s usually quieter further back..........

*


































































*So much detail. 


It`s quite busy in this area with child swap and other folks milling around........but by now Tom is off the ride and we go down to the exit and into the shop......there are so many things to purchase here.......and we do manage to resist........
*






*I do apologise to the wizard behind as the flash goes off just as he looks up.......he very kindly, and very politely tells me he`s used to it in here......but is thankful that some muggles are so polite........lol....but I did think a friend of mine would love this mask......she collects things like that, and despite not being a Potter fan I think she`d love it........but not today...........

We head off at this point further around the park...........
*


----------



## cynditech

OMG - I imagine that was quite the surprise going to Tiffany again lol!  The rings look beautiful together   I actually picked that same diamond one last year for our 25th wedding anniversary - it's my favorite!!!  They look fantastic on you!


----------



## schumigirl

cynditech said:


> OMG - I imagine that was quite the surprise going to Tiffany again lol!  The rings look beautiful together   I actually picked that same diamond one last year for our 25th wedding anniversary - it's my favorite!!!  They look fantastic on you!



You have the same one!!! It`s gorgeous isn't it  .........it just felt right when I put it on with the wedding band.........I have such chubby fingers, smaller rings don't really suit my hand.........lol.......

Thank You.......I really do love them......hard to beat Tiffany. And it`s not every day you have a 25th Anniversary and 50th birthday.........

Glad to have you still reading along...............


----------



## schumigirl

*We walk round to Hogsmeade.......and it`s fairly quiet.......apart from some evenings a few years back when it was empty this was the quietest we had seen it, certainly this trip......and as always there is so much to photograph.........we see the Frog Choir sing, this is always so good......and you`ve got to feel for them in those costumes.......they do look so hot, and the sun was blazing right down on them where their stage is.........but as always they put on an amazing show.........

Hogsmeade itself is beautiful. It is small but perfectly formed..........
*


















*I hear a woman telling her husband she has heard Moaning Myrtle walks around the park here.........eh no she doesn't. So I get chatting to them and tell them that they can hear her in the bathrooms..........she had no clue about this......someone had told her they saw Myrtle and got a picture with her.......told her no, that didn`t happen here as Rowling wouldn't allow it. But she was grateful for the info.........they had come from Disney for the day......to see both parks and wanted to be back in Disney by 3pm???? OK. But, they were nice people who had been given wrong information. 
*







*We do go in the 3B`s for a look around. We don't eat in here.......or the other Potter restaurant. I can get chicken and ribs anywhere and the description of some of the food classed as British.......doesn't appeal to me at all.......so we never eat in them.......but we do like a drink in the Hogshead Bar........
*













*Some folks don't know you can get Butterbeer in here, and usually involves a much shorter queue than the cart outside.......much more civilized and it`s out of the sun........we prefer Pumpkin Fizz as Butterbeer isn't our favourite drink.........and we do enjoy one between us as one each is too much to drink...it`s quite filling.......but very nice! TM are so nice everywhere.......they chat and are incredibly friendly and have a lot of knowledge on all things Potter........and some folks don't know you can actually see the 3 Broomsticks in here.........
*



















*So well themed......and I still maintain, every time we walk in to both Potter areas we are truly blown away by the intricate details on everything.......and every year we see new things that we`ve missed previous visits.......

We don't take a huge amount of pictures as people are sitting eating, so we go on to the famous HoneyDukes candy store........colourful and everything is so tempting.........we have bought many things from here over the years.......one of our favourites is Lemon Sherbet candies........and they`re so popular as gifts too.........but today we go looking at the fudge.........and I can`t believe again we don't buy any butterbeer fudge........now this we do like.......but, we keep saying oh we`ll get some next time when we`re hungry!!!!
*







*There is so much to choose from though........and I always fancied trying the pumpkin pasty.......but never got around to it.......but Tom is quite convinced in his convictions.......Pasties should have meat in them!!! Fair enough.......So he wasn't as fussed as I was to try........one day I would get one though.......

*






*We come back outside to the sun without buying anything today........there`s no conductor to take pictures with today so everyone is just waiting there own turn.......Tom wants me to take my cap off.......but my hair did get wet on JP and looked awful.....lol.....so cap stayed on.......I never bring a brush or anything with me as, well, it`s park time.......hair shouldn't be perfect.......but this was messy........
*







*We decide to get the HE over to The Studios now.........and of course go to the station......and again, love the enthusiasm of the TM in the parks........
*







*And again as we go forward to get our tickets scanned, there`s a group trying to get on the train without having Park to Park tickets......and trying to claim they were told by Universal staff on the gate they could with the ticket they had.......didn't believe them........but some people will try anything.......they didn't get on and grumbled about horrible staff at Universal.........I so wanted to correct them......but I didn't. Smiled at the TM and shook my head.......this happens a lot apparently. We had seen it happen almost every year at some point, cant imagine dealing with this every day........

We walked through the line and now I was grumbling like an expert........yes, I was mighty annoyed at Duelling Dragons coming down.......even Tom who loves the ride probably more than I did rolled his eyes as I started complaining about the destruction of the best ride in the park.........so I unashamedly took a load of pictures and would gaze at them wistfully in the future I`m sure.......lol.....yes, very sad and a little deranged sounding!!!!!

This was my sad face..........
*



















*Having EP now means you don't have to go along the long way........just a quick hop up the stairs here..........
*







*You can see how mobbed this place was today........lol.........
*













*I do still get a thrill seeing this train.........we still have some unique steam engines running around our country and we do enjoy a run out on them now and again........so seeing this is always cute........and today, yay.....we get the carriage to ourselves........now we`re not antisocial.......but I do like the carriage empty.......

So we set off and in no time at all, just a few minutes we are in Kings Cross..........we do enjoy this little journey......and you do have to go both journeys as it`s slightly different both ways.........definitely not one to miss. 


It`s so cool when you walk through to the exit, and smells a lot nicer than the real King`s Cross...........then the blast of heat hits you again.........
*



















*This is where we have a dilemma........where to eat lunch......it`s a little early yet, but we consider Louie`s that we do love......or do we wait and go somewhere else........We don't like Finnegans so won`t eat there and Lombards wasn't great last year, so we will give that a miss this time........so we decide to head round and do the Mummy and then have an ice cream in Ben & Jerry`s ........that will keep the hunger away...........


But, I do love this area.........another really pretty area with so much character.........
*
























*Even although this zone is a disappointment during HHN it looks ok during the day.........
*







*And although I hate Richter Burger yuk.......I love this picture!!!
*































*Looking forward to this next year...........
*







*We do go round and go on the Mummy four times........love this ride so much.........and it does seem to get faster somehow some days........we always ask for the front row on this ride........love it!!! 


Gotta love Ben & Jerry`s..........we much prefer this to the ice cream in Potter........Potter stuff is nice enough and one to try......but this.......is ice cream!! Tom has the same but with a huge amount of caramel sauce over the top.........wish I had thought of the sauce.......lol......but it was nice.........
*







*CONT IN NEXT POST.........
*


----------



## snoopboop

I just can't get enough of your trip reports!!! 



schumigirl said:


> *We do go round and go on the Mummy four times........love this ride so much.........and it does seem to get faster somehow some days........we always ask for the front row on this ride........love it!!!*



I always request the back row... more air time!!!!  Though, honestly, I'm happy wherever they put me.... Mummy is hands-down my favorite ride _anywhere_. Love it even more than all of the Potter attractions!!


----------



## schumigirl

snoopboop said:


> I just can't get enough of your trip reports!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I always request the back row... more air time!!!!  Though, honestly, I'm happy wherever they put me.... Mummy is hands-down my favorite ride _anywhere_. Love it even more than all of the Potter attractions!!




 snoopboop.........nice to see you again.......I`m so glad you`re reading and liking this one too...........

Funny thing is we do love the back row too.......but few years ago I got so much airtime I landed the wrong way and did myself an injury....... so although I love airtime........I try to minimize it on certain rides......and yes, we prefer Mummy to the Potter rides too.......so much fun!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

*We walked round to do Despicable Me before we left the park today, when I realized we hadn't done ET.........so we doubled back and decided to do that instead.......we walked back though past TF and Mel`s Diner.......another place we don't eat in. 

We cut through the day time version of our favourite Scare Zone........this is where folks can see what kind of props are left out during the day.......some of the bloodier and more gruesome ones are always covered up, but the smaller inoffensive ones are left out.....and it`s nice for us to see them during the day too. At night we sometimes rush through and the fog makes things less visible......

As there was no official Icon this year.......we had given that status to little Sam who wandered around this scare zone.........and although this one was stuffed......and it was daytime, even so......I did have the uneasy feeling he was going to come to life anytime and spook me.........but, alas he didn't. 
*





















































































*We walk straight on to ET..........not the most exciting or up to date ride you`ll ever go on.......but so cute and it always brings a smile to my face when we do it......we are incredibly dull and never feel the need to make up a fancy or funny name........but many do.........as we turn down the EP line.....we hear a commotion behind us.......unbelievably a family try and go in the EP line when they don't have it.........unbelievable because there`s about 20 people in the whole place......they would probably have been stood beside us at the bikes.......but they wander round the full line.......hardly really a line at all today. 

But we get on and enjoy it as always........but, once is usually enough for this.........

We are totally boiled at this point, and a little hungry.......so we walk back out of the park and get the boat to PB for our favourite onsite pizza at Sal`s. This is place that is a total must do every year......and even our son who is fussy about pizza loves it too. 

PB is pretty.......no doubt about it.......but oh so quiet during the day.......
*































*It`s reassuring to see there are others around.........but now, pizza........

Sal`s is fairly quiet, but they are busy with folks picking pizza`s and sandwiches up too........it`s a lovely little place where food is just simply good. 
*






















*We order a small bbq chicken with no scallions and add jalapenos.........this is the same pizza we order every year.........love bbq sauce as a base, although my Italian relatives are horrified when I tell them that lol.........but it is so good........and the small one can feed 2 people easy, 3 at a push.* 








*Oh my do we enjoy this pizza!!!! 

It is lovely and cool sat through in the booths with the marble tables......they are cooling to sit at too...........and it is so relaxing to wile away an hour or so having lunch.........we have Fanta from the machine, so we have a load of that as we are thirsty today......think we didn't drink as much water as we should have.........

But, soon as we are done we head off to get the boat back to Citywalk and hope we wouldn't have too long to wait for another to RP.
*













*The boat is only a few minutes wait, and there is a nice shaded area to wait too..........there`s hardly anyone around , and apart from one other family, the boat is almost empty.......nice little journey though.......
*



















*When we arrive at Citywalk, there is a boat waiting to go to RP.....we ask the captain if she can radio to hold it for us as it looks like it`s leaving.......she does indeed radio and Capt Rob waits for us..........we are very thankful to both......and when Capt Rob sees it`s us he yells really loud.....you guys are still here!!!!! Nothing like feeling wanted..........lol......he laughs though and asks if we`re ever going home........well, we`d rather not for a lot longer........such a nice guy......but for now we are soon back at RP........we graciously thank him again and tell him we`ll see him later if he`s working.........he says no, he`s finishing soon........

For now we go back up to Club Lounge and get a coffee........they have the lunch time snacks out and it is quiet as the grave in there.........

I adore these little snack things........they give you these in orchids Lounge at night whilst having cocktails and drinks.......addictive!!!!
*



















*We don't have anything as we are so full from the Pizza..........but we go down to our room with some Sprite and ice and plan to have a little rest before HHN tonight.........
*


----------



## angryduck71

I asked earlier if I could have more of a crush on Tom and then he gives you more bling?!?!?!?  HOW AWESOME!    Carole, you always look fantastic even in the parks.  I don't know how.  I'm always a mess!


----------



## ckmiles

I agree you always look so good in the parks, and its so hot!  I get so uncomfortable walking around in the heat - everything gets sticky (even the knickers-and that's the worst!)

I was laughing at the 'pasties'  - when I hear the word pasties, I think of something a woman might wear (or a man if he's feeling it);  not something that is edible.


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> I asked earlier if I could have more of a crush on Tom and then he gives you more bling?!?!?!?  HOW AWESOME!    Carole, you always look fantastic even in the parks.  I don't know how.  I'm always a mess!



Lol........you are making quite the impression on Tom........I think he’s enjoying hearing these comments.......

Thanks Alice.........I truly never expected more Tiffany jewellery.......although I happily accepted.....lol.......oh I’ll bet you don’t look a mess at all.........it was so hot while we were there most days, it was hard to not look like a beetroot!! 



ckmiles said:


> I agree you always look so good in the parks, and its so hot!  I get so uncomfortable walking around in the heat - everything gets sticky (even the knickers-and that's the worst!)
> 
> I was laughing at the 'pasties'  - when I hear the word pasties, I think of something a woman might wear (or a man if he's feeling it);  not something that is edible.



Lol.....that’s funny..........I’ll never look at a pasty again the same way...........

Aww thank you........if my hair is a mess I feel so untidy........I tend to overpack.....massively......plenty of everything as yes, it does get hot and can be uncomfortable...............that’s my excuse for bringing more clothes than I need........


----------



## schumigirl

*SUNDAY 24TH CONT.........HHN


We do go for a snooze this afternoon.......but only for an hour or so........we just couldn't sleep any longer. We get showered and changed and watch a little tv before going down to the front desk to get access to the box behind the desk. And this is where we get an unexpected surprise. 

We get into the box and get what we need for the next few days.......then we go meet her back round at the desk to conclude our visit there........

This is where she tells us they want to send us to the Caribbean Carnival over at Sapphire Falls as a little gift from the hotel........well, we are quite surprised to say the least.........I had heard about the show of course, and had thought we might try it at some point, but to be gifted it was just such a lovely gesture.........she asked if we had any plans for the Wednesday and we said no we would love to accept their very kind offer. We were so touched to say the least. 

She went on to then call and arrange it all for us.........after booking us in, she printed off the tickets and we were all set.........we honestly couldn't thank her enough........and gestures like that only increases our already high opinion of the hotel and the staff it employs. Just so unexpected.........it was also priority seating she had arranged and that would be lovely. I honestly think we thanked her and the hotel a thousand times before we left the desk........

We went back to the room and put the printed vouchers in to the safe with our other stuff........again, totally delighted with the gesture.......

We went up to the lounge and on the ipad I googled the event and the menu of course.........it looked lovely...........we were looking forward to this now........

We sat and chatted and had a few glasses of wine as usual........it was such a lovely relaxing time and we always enjoyed this time of day. Although we very rarely ate the food as dinner, we usually made it back for this time of day........because we have such a long trip we don't need to be in the parks all day every day........but for a short visit I can see why some wouldn't find this worth it to leave the parks for........again the staff are so lovely. We always find we get to know some more than others, they are good but we definitely find we have our favourites every year, again it`s the ones we spend more time with I would say......but they are all lovely. And take excellent care of you in the lounge. 

We headed out fairly early tonight for horror nights.........we had no plans of what we do or what houses, we even thought of just visiting DA at night and maybe a couple of scare zones........... we had thought we may eat later at NBC again......we had so enjoyed our last meal there........we get down to the boat and are soon there.........another hot one tonight.........
*







*We are early. There are still people going in the regular line, but not a massive amount........we still go through the hotel guest entrance, and see the queue for those buying entrance tickets......it was huge........didn't necessarily mean it was going to be packed........but I was just surprised to se such a huge line......

We turn and go down to the right by Terminator.........this was a zone that was just ok.......always fun though........we really didn't take a lot of pictures in the scare zones tonight......wanted to enjoy them without the camera.........
*






















*Again tonight we just take our time and people watch tonight.......of course people watching means you can get a good scare........I think I have an arrow over my head with target on it..........it was funny though........little Sam caught me no less than three times...........so much fun!!! 

But we walk around to DA only stopping to do Scarecrow and Blumhouse........Scarecrow was excellent.....and the regular queue was long for being so early......with EP we walked straight on.......Blumhouse we got held up for a few moments by a technical issue........but we did them both and enjoyed them......not going to be a favourite, but we would do both again happily. I was glad I didn't  have to join the regular line for some of these houses when they were huge..........

We buy some water and then go into DA.......always a quiet place during horror nights........Gringotts is open, but will close around midnight for usual maintenance........it was busier than last year at this time last year, but still quiet compared to outside.

At night DA is even more beautiful than day time.........and you get a chance to really look without all the thronging crowds........
*



















*We didn't go in to the money exchange tonight......but it`s worth doing.....they are so funny...and a little bit creepy when they look straight at you to answer the question you've asked him........
*






*We wander into Gringotts and it is quiet.........there`s only around another 5 people in the queue with us........and all are friendly which is nice.....we have a real giggle with them........one guy does a very good Scottish accent even though he has the strongest Texan drawl I had ever heard since JR was in Dallas........he sounded weirdly like my long deceased uncle though........we all sit together in the one car and they are whoopers!!! Yep, whoop all the way around at everything........but it`s fun and we do enjoy it.........

We come back out to see quite a few people milling around now......maybe 20 or so........
*



















*We love Knockturn Alley........just something about it just works more for us than anywhere else.........and the fact it`s so cold helps make it atmospheric too too......
*



















*I did NOT know this door had a pressurized air jet blow out at you............and it showed........lol.......
*































*The little store has an array of novelty and some very strange curios........I think I could buy the store out of stuff, but again, I`m being conservative as we try not to overload luggage again this year.........and rather strangely we get home and realise we didn't buy one mug this year from this store as we usually do.......but it`s a nice store to wander around in.........


This claw got me the first time......I got close to the glass and saw it was fully open and upright so we could see the palm......and asked shouldn't it be down.......just as it slammed down.........lol........
*







*You have to listen close to this cabinet and feel it too.......
*





































*Back out into the evening air, we forgot how hot it was tonight again........but lovely......there was a little breeze which helped too.......DA does tend to be a little cooler generally anyway. 
*













*It was quiet...........

We went back out into the masses enjoying horror nights.........I think we were kinda over it this year........but we still went round and walked through the abomination that was supposed to be and alien scare zone........they were so funny.......and I did think that was intentional......we didn't even stop tonight.....

We walked around and did Mummy once.......no one on it at all........some folks did come in after us, but it was deserted........so much fun though......this really has to be one of the best coasters around......it`s not the biggest and not the scariest......but it`s got something. 

We do Dead Waters which we loved.......really loved this house.......and we had decided it was definitely the best of the year.........we quickly did Shining and AHS both of which we walked on despite a longer regular line..........we had a lot of fun in these houses tonight...........

But, we were done for the night with horror nights.........we decided to leave and go for food.......so NBC it was.........

It was a little busier than previous visit but we did get seated straight away........it`s nice in here.....nice atmosphere and food has never disappointed.......the lady taking care of us tonight was just ok.......nothing wrong with her but not the best.........I think she had friends at the next table to us, so spent a lot of her time with them. 
*

*Tom ordered a beer and ribs again, and I ordered a berry cocktail and the same burger no cheese again.......
*












*Drinks were nice.......but food took a little longer than before and she didn't inform us why.......we weren't in a rush really but it`s nice to be informed of delays......eventually we asked her how long and she said it wouldn't be long ours was the next order due out.......and yep, it was indeed.......it was a very blurry rib picture though
*













*My burger arrived with cheese which I had asked for it not to have on it.......I am not allergic to cheese so I just said I`d peel it off.......she was happy for me to do that.......and would save waiting any longer. But not quite the service you expect. But wouldn't make a fuss. 

The meal was nice, but service was lacking tonight.........she was very pleasant of course when bringing the check..........

We paid and left the building......and ran straight into Todd who was leaving Horror nights.........always lovely running into him of course.......and didn't expect to see him........we chatted for a little bit........and of course I could tell him what my surprise had been the day before and nice to show off the rings of course........lol..........

We said our goodbyes again, and we headed back home on the boat........we had no desire tonight to go for a drink anywhere else tonight........so it was back to our room where we had some wine from the bottle in the fridge and we sat with some chips and watched trashy TV...........this was comfortable........

I think we were asleep by midnight............
*


----------



## tink1957

What a nice gesture to gift you the carnival tickets. I was tempted to go during our trip this year but never did.  I can't wait to hear the details.

Dead Waters was the best house this year...great minds think alike


----------



## schumigirl

*MONDAY 25TH SEPTEMBER

Getting through this one now.........


This was a very quiet day ahead today........we had only one this planned this morning, and that was The Orlando Eye.........we had done it twice already and thought we`d do it once more.........each time we had been on we had managed to get a pod on our own.......and hoped we`d be as lucky again.......

So after getting showered and dressed we headed up for breakfast.........this morning was very quiet, I think most people had already gone........so we enjoyed our usual toast, croissants and fruit.....and maybe a little muffin or donut or two in there somewhere.........and of course coffee. We headed out as soon as we were finished this morning. Went to pick up my bag in the room and we headed off for the car.........well, Tom went for the car as I hadn't put sun cream on as I didn't think we`d need it today..........
*







*I was going to drive today so we swapped seats and set off.........although it was a short drive I do enjoy getting behind the wheel over here........and it really doesn't take long to get there..........


The whole Eye complex is very pretty........there are loads of eating places of every variety........one of the best is Yard House......it has a fantastic menu and the selection of beers and ales is second to none........we were sorry to miss eating here this year but there`s always next time.....
*





































*We went in and bought our tickets.......they did try to sell but not in a pushy way the added tickets for Sealife and the waxworks......neither of which we are remotely interested in.......when you`ve seen one fish and one waxwork dummy you`ve seen them all.........so we get our tickets and this time instead of going the longer way through the film theatre we get to go straight through the back and straight on the Eye.........I think when it`s as quiet they may not show the film......we had seen it both times, and there wasn't anything on it we didn't know........although we did like they did the whole thing without the need to mention a certain mouse......there truly is so much more to do in Orlando without doing Disney. We hadn't been since 08 and had no intentions of going back......even with Star Wars and I have a husband and son who love these movies...........

So on to the Eye, and we genuinely are the only ones in the whole place..........we will definitely be getting a pod to ourselves as there is no one around to share anyway!


I`m sure if you've read this before you are aware I`m not the best with heights........fine on coasters and such but I hate just being high up.......my legs do start to go wobbly and hands sweat like nothing else.........but I do it, as I don't want to miss out on anything. The first picture is me as we were still very low down.........
*













*The engineering side of the eye is simplicity in itself.........but still fascinating to watch how anything works.......when Kyle was younger and we went on rides anywhere, he was usually found to be watching how the machinery operated as it went round........very much like his parents there.........
*


















*And warts and all pictures.........I was starting to feel very uncomfortable........Tom thinks this funny and began moving around which makes me even more nervous.......we were high now!
*







*I`ve seen people say you can`t see anything of Disney from the Eye........you definitely can see, it was a bit misty this morning and can be even clearer...
*












*But, on to the nicer side of views.........lol...... 
*
























*Now we were starting to head back down I was beginning to feel a little more relaxed........
*













*We came down all in one piece........walked through the gift shop and didn't see anything we wanted to buy again..........so we walked back to the car. The multi storey car park is free for whatever time you choose to spend in the whole complex, and there are loads of spaces..........we really do like this complex and would make sure we spent some more time here at night next visit.........

We had decided to drive up to Yellow Dog Eats in Gotha again. We had gone last year and really enjoyed it....very unique non touristy place that serves amazing food........it`s the type of place that has a queue out of the door most days.......we did like it. And it was only a 25 minute drive away........so we set off and I have to say we were both hungry today.........

The drive up here is so pretty........we see a house that was being built last year, and now it`s finished.......it was stunning........I could live in that house......there are some lovely places on the way up, but we are soon in Gotha, which isn't large........you really can`t get lost here......
*







*There are more parking spaces to the rear of the property and that's where most park........to say it`s rough and ready makes it sound like somewhere you wouldn't want to eat in, but this place is fabulous.......
*













*There is a huge array of delights to purchase in here........smokehouse rubs and jars of sauces to name a few.......I did pick up a jar of hot sauce that I had seen last year........and it was gorgeous!! And finished now.......but we could have filled a suitcase with the lovely stuff they sold........
*













*There are some seats at the bar and only two little tables inside.....we managed to grab a table and the other one was taken too......it was a little early for the bar to be open though. We only wanted sodas today.......

The menu is huge......and so varied.......and everything that anyone was ordering looked amazing. We made our choice and the guy on the till was from the UK......he was a nice guy and kept chatting even though there was a queue forming........lol.......but when you order and it`s ready they call you over the tannoy with a humorous twist to your order.........we didn't have to wait long for our food.........
*













*I had opted for the Retrievers Roast.......rare roast beef with cranberry mayo and a feast of other things.........Tom went for the same one he had last year.......the Blackforest Hambone.........they were both delicious.......they came with onion free coleslaw and a bag of potato chips......and drinks were unlimited from the machine........it was a lovely lunch........and as we ate the queue did indeed start to build up......loads of hospital workers as well as what looked like office staff and us........

The guy came over to talk to us a she said they don't get many tourists up there....maybe a few......he said he wanted to go back to the UK one day as he missed winters in the Lake District.........really!!!!!! One thing we didn't  miss was the weather when we were over here........but he was a nice guy and had been here for years.......

We had finished the sandwich and we enjoyed it enormously........Tom asked if I wanted anything else........well I had already spied a coconut cake in the counter, as did he......I adore that!!!! But we just got a slice between us as it was a huge slice........
*







*It was lush!!!!! I would drive up for that cake alone.........they do have a lovely selection of desserts too and everything looked lovely.......we did scramble a little for the last piece......we really shouldn't share........
*













*We really should have bought some to go........not sure why we didn't.........but we were full now.......we headed back out to the car with me having got the keys first again..........and of course Tom had the camera.......
*






*Cont in next post...........
*


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> What a nice gesture to gift you the carnival tickets. I was tempted to go during our trip this year but never did.  I can't wait to hear the details.
> 
> Dead Waters was the best house this year...great minds think alike



It really was nice of them Vicki.........it was good. Pictures to follow 

Yep, Dead Waters was the stand out house for us overall........shame they weren't all like that though.........but glad you`re still reading along........I`m trying to get through it as quick as I can.......


----------



## angryduck71

I know I've said this a million times, but my son can just spend DAYS in Knockturn Alley (which was initially amusing since he was at first afraid to go NEAR it).  Now, he'll grab that doorknob you spoke of and scream as though he's in pain and can't let go to frighten everyone around... and do it over and over and over and over....


----------



## schumigirl

*This should be a fairly short post.......


We left yellow Dog Eats and drove to WalMart as I needed to buy a gift card for someone special, but a specific gift card. Walmart didn't sell that type, so we first went to the Post Office on Turkey Lake Road as I needed stamps for the Potter post cards I had written........didn't take long at all and got them posted away, so we then headed to Publix on Sand Lake......I wondered if they would have the gift cards.........Publix is a much nicer grocery store than Walmart........but kinda dull.........however we did get the card we wanted so we were happy. 

Heading back home we took a picture of the ridiculously cheap gas prices over here when we were parked at the junction of Sand Lake and Turkey Lake.........no one believes us how cheap it actually is in the USA for Gas......well compared to what we pay anyway. Then we headed back to the hotel, and up to our room before showering and changing and then settling up in the lounge........

I very conveniently told Tom he could drive tonight......I was so kind  of course this meant he couldn't have any wine in the lounge.......so it was just me to refill tonight.......and of course they did it so well.........I think Tom had some sprite and coffee.....I would stick to wine........but, as always the staff were lovely and we had a real chat and a laugh with them tonight..........

We did sit till around 7pm tonight, by that time everyone else had gone as the alcohol and food were gone.........but we were eating at Longhorn in Lake Buena Vista tonight.........this was our favourite Longhorn of them all in the area......we had once went to the one on IDrive........it was horrific.....never again......but this one was always nice and didn't disappoint.........

We left and drove down and it takes around 20 minutes going down Turkey Lake Road.......the car park looks busy so we may have to wait for a table......but it`s not too bad inside and we are seated immediately.......

This is a nice menu.........although we basically knew what we were going to order we still take our time to decide.......so drinks ordered and I choose a strawberry Margarita and we both get strawberry lemonade........this is a real favourite of ours in America...........as she brings the drinks she also brings the bread..........this is such a nice bread and we always try not to eat too much of it.........we do try........we also ask for an  appetizer of Firecracker Chicken Wraps.......
*













*Not quite as big or as nice as the Lobsterita from Red Lobster.......but it is nice.....
*



















*This was lovely..........it was fresh, crisp and tasty........and quite filling......we knew we wouldn't be having dessert tonight..........


We then ordered our entrees.........I went for the usual Flo`s Filet medium rare and the lobster tail with mashed potatoes for a change and Tom chose the 16oz T-Bone..........medium of course, with fries.........

We sat and enjoyed the restaurant, although it was fairly busy, as it usually is, it was never noisy or too loud.....we liked it.......it`s a place you feel very relaxed in.........
*







*Steaks arrive and they look good.........
*













*These meals were lovely, although I did find this steak not to be as good as others I have had........but as Tom reminded me, we pay double for the steaks at Ocean Prime and The Palm so maybe it wasn't fair to compare.......Longhorn is a cheap and cheerful option.........but, it was nice I could just taste the quality wasn't the same........and that does sound like grumbling, and I don't mean it too......as it was still nice.......Tom loved his but said he knew what I meant.........I would come back here absolutely though..........

We paid the check and Tom drove us back home.........as we had enjoyed such a relaxing day, we didn't feel at all tired........so we went down to Jake`s Bar and had a cocktail there..........
*













*We had such a nice time here, we ended up having another.........cocktails are nice in there!!!! Although there`s not many cocktails I`ve tried I don't like to be honest........unless they have Mint in.......I detest mint.........but these ones were all minus mint......and very nice they were too........Tom had his favourite from Jake`s.........Joanna`s Affliction........I may have had a few sips of this too........

We must have got back up to our room around 12.30.........but we`d had another lovely day.......and couldn`t believe we were in our final week.......
*


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> I know I've said this a million times, but my son can just spend DAYS in Knockturn Alley (which was initially amusing since he was at first afraid to go NEAR it).  Now, he'll grab that doorknob you spoke of and scream as though he's in pain and can't let go to frighten everyone around... and do it over and over and over and over....




Lol......that is so funny.........I can imagine that scene well.........I had stood beside it many times but it had never done it........I would be rolling with laughter to see someone do that though...........

My kind of humour........


----------



## J'aime Paris

We ate at The Palm for DDs birthday on 10/21.  It was our first time eating there...so phenomenal!!
They really made DD feel special


We are trying a steakhouse in Milwaukee (that's new to us) for my bday this weekend.  Crossing my fingers that it is as wonderful as The Palm...


----------



## shh

Still reading and enjoying this wonderful TR.  Pizza at PB sounds interesting...another great Schumigirl tip! We've never visited that hotel before, but we both love authentic NY style or traditional Italian pizza. Hard to find.

Unfortunately, we're only popping into Universal for a day or two in Dec, so no time then, but will be putting that pizza place on our to-do list for February Mardi Gras when we'll have more time. Thanks for including it in your report.

So glad to hear you're adding a 2nd Orlando stay in 2018 at another Uni resort. Hoping you'll be telling us about it? Always enjoyable to read about your trips.

Strange about all the problems you had with your "expired" ticket dates. (Or was it express pass dates?) I do know that during our HHN trip this past weekend, every single time I tried to enter either park or the HP train station using my annual pass, it never once read my fingerprint correctly. I kept getting the red error light and had to reset it and show ID every time. Never did find out what the problem was. The TMs had no idea, but I noticed several others having problems too.


----------



## Robo56

All caught up now on your trip report. Your rings from Tiffany are beautiful. Such a thoughtful sweet hubby you have. Yep, they do have a way of making you feel very special at Tiffany. 

Your watch is very nice. Looks good on your wrist. 

Tell the photographer his pics are great. 

I do love DA so much. It’s my favorite of the 2 Potter parks. You take such good pictures there. 

Food pictures are yummy looking. You have very nice dining ideas. Did the Palm with grandchildren this past May. It was delicious. Will make sure to try and get to Ocean Prime with them this coming May.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> We ate at The Palm for DDs birthday on 10/21.  It was our first time eating there...so phenomenal!!
> They really made DD feel special
> 
> 
> We are trying a steakhouse in Milwaukee (that's new to us) for my bday this weekend.  Crossing my fingers that it is as wonderful as The Palm...



Oh I’m so glad to hear you enjoyed The Palm too and that they made a fuss of your DD........it really is our favourite restaurant in Orlando......well, one of two favourites.........

And hope this weekend is as good for you........and have a lovely birthday........



shh said:


> Still reading and enjoying this wonderful TR.  Pizza at PB sounds interesting...another great Schumigirl tip! We've never visited that hotel before, but we both love authentic NY style or traditional Italian pizza. Hard to find.
> 
> Unfortunately, we're only popping into Universal for a day or two in Dec, so no time then, but will be putting that pizza place on our to-do list for February Mardi Gras when we'll have more time. Thanks for including it in your report.
> 
> So glad to hear you're adding a 2nd Orlando stay in 2018 at another Uni resort. Hoping you'll be telling us about it? Always enjoyable to read about your trips.
> 
> Strange about all the problems you had with your "expired" ticket dates. (Or was it express pass dates?) I do know that during our HHN trip this past weekend, every single time I tried to enter either park or the HP train station using my annual pass, it never once read my fingerprint correctly. I kept getting the red error light and had to reset it and show ID every time. Never did find out what the problem was. The TMs had no idea, but I noticed several others having problems too.



There was a fault with the room key where it just showed we had “expired” when scanned for want of a better word.........guest services eventually said it was a glitch.........but as the dates on our card were still valid we never had a problem......

I did see folks having issues with those big sheets of paper going into parks........they look a nightmare in a queue! Hope you don’t have the same issue next time though........

I will say the Pizza there is excellent......but nothing, I mean nothing beats any pizza I’ve ever had in NYC .........they really do know how to do pizza there.........but Sal’s and Louie’s are decent.........but I hope you really enjoy them when you get the chance........

Oh I will do trip reports for the upcoming trips.......but I don’t ever do Pre Trip Reports........never saw the need to do one.......I ramble enough in this.......lol.........but I’m so glad you’re enjoying reading along......and thank you for the lovely comments..........


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> All caught up now on your trip report. Your rings from Tiffany are beautiful. Such a thoughtful sweet hubby you have. Yep, they do have a way of making you feel very special at Tiffany.
> 
> Your watch is very nice. Looks good on your wrist.
> 
> Tell the photographer his pics are great.
> 
> I do love DA so much. It’s my favorite of the 2 Potter parks. You take such good pictures there.
> 
> Food pictures are yummy looking. You have very nice dining ideas. Did the Palm with grandchildren this past May. It was delicious. Will make sure to try and get to Ocean Prime with them this coming May.



Thank you Robo..........they are so special and I just love them! Especially as they were all so unexpected........although friends have since said they wondered if he would get me something special from Tiffany.......they know him so well too!! And yes, Tiffany is the best store......I know you love it too......

I will tell Tom you like his pictures ......he’s almost a professional now with all the experience he gets.......he does joke  he feels like my biographer at times.......lol........the watch I’ve looked for one for so long.......so yes I love that too.........I did really well this year........

The Palm is fabulous.......and I’m torn between that and Ocean Prime for an outright favourite........it’s close.......and yes, I think DA is our favourite of the two parks.........although I love the castle.......another close one.........

I’m glad to have you still reading along and thank you for the kind comments........always nice to read.......


----------



## Lynne G

Loving the food porn.  And yeah, my little one is a steak fan, and even she has favorites that are the more upscale restaurants.  Sometimes, pay what you get.

Have yet to do the Eye, but some day, maybe.  We're going to try Volcano Bay, as the water is heated, so why not.

Great pictures of Potter area, and I love the dark arts place too.  Had another person put her finger there, and the shot of air made her jump and scream.  Made her fellow friends laugh hard.  Always neat to find the little nooks and areas inside there and in the stores.  I had never been in the fake pet store, and it was so neat.  Had to take a few pictures of the snake in the window.  It looked real.
Like to read about the trips outside Universal.  And the tip on which Longhorn to visit.

Great report, as always enjoyed.


----------



## RoliePolieColie

schumigirl said:


> The whole Eye complex is very pretty........there are loads of eating places of every variety........one of the best is Yard House......it has a fantastic menu and the selection of beers and ales is second to none........we were sorry to miss eating here this year but there`s always next time.....



I LOVE Yard House!!!  I dined at one in Arizona and will get to again next month and I can't wait!  I highly recommend their french onion soup.   Yummmm, I am drooling just thinking about it haha!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Loving the food porn.  And yeah, my little one is a steak fan, and even she has favorites that are the more upscale restaurants.  Sometimes, pay what you get.
> 
> Have yet to do the Eye, but some day, maybe.  We're going to try Volcano Bay, as the water is heated, so why not.
> 
> Great pictures of Potter area, and I love the dark arts place too.  Had another person put her finger there, and the shot of air made her jump and scream.  Made her fellow friends laugh hard.  Always neat to find the little nooks and areas inside there and in the stores.  I had never been in the fake pet store, and it was so neat.  Had to take a few pictures of the snake in the window.  It looked real.
> Like to read about the trips outside Universal.  And the tip on which Longhorn to visit.
> 
> Great report, as always enjoyed.



Thanks Lynne.......nice you’re enjoying reading along........yep, you definitely get what you pay for with steak.....we don’t care what it costs, as long as it’s good........

I couldn’t believe I had never noticed that air jet before.......lol......it was funny! And yep the Longhorn at LBV is the best one around..........



RoliePolieColie said:


> I LOVE Yard House!!!  I dined at one in Arizona and will get to again next month and I can't wait!  I highly recommend their french onion soup.   Yummmm, I am drooling just thinking about it haha!!!



Lol........we’ve eaten twice there and I agree........it is so good!! We were sorry to miss it this time......

Nice to see you pop by again......always nice to see........


----------



## disneyAndi14

Wonderful updates, I have not seen the three broomsticks before so thanks for the picture. We love the mummy, I find it scary lol! Thanks for the great trip reporting. I love reading about your adventures around US, HHN, and in Orlando. The trick or treat scare zone does look the best.


----------



## tortilla24

You can buy those addictive sesame crackers at Trader Joe's for cheap. I don't buy them anymore because they are just so addicting!

When I visit cheaper steakhouses, I tend to avoid steak entirely and go for the more bar food fare to avoid steak disappointment  

The Mummy was incredible - I hadn't remembered how good was when I went in December 2004! It's funny what I liked then and what I liked from last summer, over a decade later. In 2004, I loved Hulk, Spiderman, Jurassic Park, Dueling Dragons, Twister, Jaws - I don't remember disliking all that many rides. The Mummy, Forbidden Journey, Gringotts and Spiderman were my favorite rides last summer with Dragon Challenge, Dr. Doom, Simpsons and Riptide Rocket to be not so hot. I will say though they all threw my equilibrium off a bit. Very unusual for me as I'm very much into wild coasters


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Wonderful updates, I have not seen the three broomsticks before so thanks for the picture. We love the mummy, I find it scary lol! Thanks for the great trip reporting. I love reading about your adventures around US, HHN, and in Orlando. The trick or treat scare zone does look the best.



Thank you so much for saying such nice things........

It was a friend of mine who has been more often than I have to Universal said she hadn’t known the 3B’s were on the wall.......and she didn’t believe me till I showed her a picture I took about 3 or 4 years ago.......lol......why would I make it up!! 

We love the Mummy.........it is fast in bits, which we do love........but glad you enjoyed it........

That scare zone was excellent.......I felt bad though that I enjoyed it more than a few of the houses......

But, glad you’re still reading along and enjoying it....and thanks again for the nice comments........



tortilla24 said:


> You can buy those addictive sesame crackers at Trader Joe's for cheap. I don't buy them anymore because they are just so addicting!
> 
> When I visit cheaper steakhouses, I tend to avoid steak entirely and go for the more bar food fare to avoid steak disappointment
> 
> The Mummy was incredible - I hadn't remembered how good was when I went in December 2004! It's funny what I liked then and what I liked from last summer, over a decade later. In 2004, I loved Hulk, Spiderman, Jurassic Park, Dueling Dragons, Twister, Jaws - I don't remember disliking all that many rides. The Mummy, Forbidden Journey, Gringotts and Spiderman were my favorite rides last summer with Dragon Challenge, Dr. Doom, Simpsons and Riptide Rocket to be not so hot. I will say though they all threw my equilibrium off a bit. Very unusual for me as I'm very much into wild coasters



lol........I’d better not buy them either!! 

Yep, next time we go to Longhorn I’m going for the ribs I think.......steak wasn’t bad as such, just not great......think I’ve been spoiled by other places.........

It’s easy to forget what a great coaster Mummy is.........I tell everyone to try it, even if they’re not fans of coasters a it’s a good starting point........

It’s awful though when rides knock you funny........Simpsons I can’t go on at all.......just kicks the living daylights out of my head.......RRR I’m fine with as long as it’s the front.......but I know what you mean, I was bad once coming off it as we were near the back and it knocked me so bad I had to go back to the hotel for some of the day......lesson learned after that......stick to the front. 

I did like Jaws too........simple little ride but so much fun!!

Glad you’re still following along........


----------



## Raeven

schumigirl said:


> This is where she tells us they want to send us to the Caribbean Carnival over at Sapphire Falls as a little gift from the hotel........well, we are quite surprised to say the least.........I had heard about the show of course, and had thought we might try it at some point, but to be gifted it was just such a lovely gesture.........she asked if we had any plans for the Wednesday and we said no we would love to accept their very kind offer. We were so touched to say the least.



Ooo I can't wait to hear about this we booked it again for Dec, hopefully this time they don't cancel!


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> Ooo I can't wait to hear about this we booked it again for Dec, hopefully this time they don't cancel!



It was fun! 

Report coming soon.......


----------



## macraven

_I'm still reading along

Your pics are fabulous!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I'm still reading along
> 
> Your pics are fabulous!_



Thanks mac.......you know me......I hate dragging these things out too long......so I should hopefully be done by end of the week......maybe next week......

Glad you like it........


----------



## PoohIsHome

I'm having a great time on your vacation! I can't wait 'till we go to the Caribbean Carnival!


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> I'm having a great time on your vacation! I can't wait 'till we go to the Caribbean Carnival!



lol........."we" will enjoy it.........


----------



## schumigirl

*TUESDAY 26TH SEPTEMBER.........

Now the days were really starting to disappear...........

This morning was a very relaxing one.....we slept till quite late......around 7am......late for us I suppose........but we did feel quite tired today, and of course it was going to be another roaster of a day.......

We went up for breakfast and Jamie was in so we had a lovely chat with her.........she calls us her work mom and dad.......she is so lovely.......really nice girl........as we have our usual breakfast assortment, we make our plans for the day.......we consider driving to Dunedin just past Clearwater......this is the beautiful little town we nearly purchased a holiday home in 2008..........nearly........but we love the place and it had been a few years since we had been up there.......but there was limited shade and we would have liked to stop off at Clearwater.....even less shade there.......so we decided on another little favourite town, Mount Dora......

Honestly, it is the quaintest little town and not too far a drive either, takes around 25-30 minutes.......and there would be some shade.........we couldn't believe how hot it was becoming this week.........not complaining but for us this was the hottest September we could remember in a good few years........so, we went back down to the room and got my bag and camera and we headed off......stopping to chat to Jamie again as she was at the concierge desk.......we always have such a giggle with her.......she introduces us to the other girls on the concierge desk as we hadn't met them yet........although it`s weird when someone tells you they've been looking forward to meeting us..........I said I hoped for good reasons......she said definitely......they had heard only good things about us......well, that's always nice to hear really.........

We first went down to the gift shop opposite the pool.......I wanted to buy a new sun hat.......the one I had bought form Walmart was not good......and I had seen a nice one in the shop in Sapphire Falls....so I was sure RP would have it too.......they did.......I tried it on and it was perfect........I liked this one much better.....and much better quality.

We went back to the lobby and now we were setting off for the day..........Tom went and got the car while I chatted to one of the Valet guys we knew and this was the first time we had seen him this year.......only waited a minute or so for Tom then we drove off. It was hot!!!!

It is such a nice drive up........usually........we took a wrong turn........and we had a satnav........don't ask........anyway, we drove through a few places we would never drive through again......not through choice........one place looked a little like it could have been where Deliverance was filmed!!! We drove quickly....and dramatic me of course began imagining all sorts of outcomes of this journey........lol.......eventually though we got ourselves back on the road we should have taken........and we knew it was right as it was familiar and when we saw this...........
*






*I always find this quite a novelty to see this sit in a field every year........it is beside some hangars, but definitely a talking point. 

After this we are almost there.........

We pull in and find a car park of which there are many here.....you can also park in the street in most places......it is so pretty......and hot......I may have mentioned it was hot before........lol.........
*












*They do have plenty of street signs around.......can`t really get lost here.......but we did!!! What on earth was wrong with us today.......we kept taking the wrong turn.........but, always ended up back where we wanted to be........
*













*I did like this poster for the show the local cinema was showing
*







*We were stopped here by a couple who said we looked local and could we help them........I did smile and say we weren't locals but could we still help them with anything.........they were from Wales......although I couldn't pick out his accent at first.....it was very strong, and weirdly almost South African........but anyway, we told them a few things they could do here including the train that was in lots of cowboy movies, the types of shops, the walk around the lakes and told them not to miss Maggie`s Attic.......if they liked wine.......which they did.......they had never been here before and just thought it sounded nice. They were on holiday with daughter and her children and were having a day on their own........nice couple. 

We parted and walked further on..........we were getting hotter and our faces were beginning to resemble the colour of my dress........not a single breeze was around........we aimed for the little area the wine store was in........although it was too early for tastings we would still have a wander around and enjoy what they had for sale......the store had gadgets and all sorts of things including tea towels and various small kitchen implements........
*







*The lady who was in the store today was actually the owner. We had met her daughter last time.....very interesting lady who loved the town and imparted all sorts of info with pride and pleasure and was delighted to hear how much we loved the town and her store. Her story of how it came about was very impressive.......nice lady and she did tell us of a new restaurant opening and she assured us we wouldn't be disappointed.........then she remembered it didn`t open Tuesdays......of course........but we kept the name for next time........can`t remember now where we put it of course.......but I`ll find out.......

It is so quiet here........hardly a soul around except for groups of little people meeting for coffee or heading in for early lunches.......and you are spoiled for choice here with many good café`s, Bars and restaurants..........we had planned to eat in a place overlooking the lake, but changed our mind for some reason........Pisces Rising was the place, but when we saw it, we thought it might be a little too quiet.......I like to see a place fairly busy with locals.......
*







*It was also a little early too..........so we wandered down to the water and I immediately noticed this place.......loved it!!!!
*







*I thought this was a stunning house......but sadly it wasn't one house, it was only 3 condo`s........I would have loved that as a house!!!! Perfect colour for me........and this place was so tranquil........


We walked out on to where to tour boats were.......we had no plans to do this today, but would consider doing it another day.......they were very inexpensive too for the length of time you were out........as we stood a man came along and asked if we wanted him to call the tour guy......we said no thank you we were just looking around.........he did grin at us to watch out for the alligators.........he winked of course......but that was me off the pontoon thing we were on.......I felt much safer stood beside a higher fence than open like this.......
*


















*We walked back up into town and we began to feel like lunch now.......Jamie had mentioned a place we might like, but they weren't open today either.......must remember not to go back on a Tuesday..........but there was plenty of choices......

We went back on to one of the main streets as I had spotted a place that looked quite nice......we really only wanted a sandwich type of place and this looked good.......

It was a Cuban Café and was fairly busy in both areas they had........this would do us nicely......and it was cool!!! 
*






*We ordered soft drinks and although the special cocktails looked so good......it was just too hot for me to have one......Tom of course was driving so wouldn't be having one anyway.....so we opted for strawberry lemonades.....they were so good........there was so many choices we took quite a while to choose..........eventually Tom went for the typical Cuban pressed with ham and cheese and some other stuff I cant remember.......I went for the grilled steak sandwich no onions........
*













*The bread was surprisingly light and crispy.....not hard and the fries.......they were so tasty and fresh!!!! A little spicy, just enough that it didn't take away from the sandwich.......both were lovely.....and we actually ate almost every bite......I tend to leave a lot of bread, but this was nice!!!

They had a man playing some very gentle live music as we were almost done....he was a very nice who obviously worked for tips........he came over to ask for any requests......I said anything except Jazz.....I hate jazz........what he heard was......play jazz.......oh dear........at that point we were almost done anyway.....we still tipped him a few dollars all the same as he was quite decent..........and we were happy to see this place was busy now......we would`t have got a seat if we had waited much longer.........

No room for dessert, we visited the bathroom and headed back out into the sunshine.........

We spent some more time wandering around the stores, some were indeed very unique.......I would have loved to have gone into the Olive Oil store.....they had every single flavour imaginable........but we didn't.......it was just nice taking our time and chatting with the locals we met when we went back to the little shaded park we found last year........
*













*I would say this seems quite the place to retire.......although there were some younger folks around too.....but for the most part, it seemed a gentle town with a gentle way of life that you could easily get used to.........

We take a last couple of pics before heading back to the car park.......
*












*Amazingly, and rather extraordinarily.......we get lost coming out of Mount Dora.........another don't ask moment.......we come out onto a road I have never seen before and don't recognize..........but I type in our "home" address and we set off again.........I have no clue where we went, but eventually we got on to the I4 and, again.........missed our turning.......we are patient folks.......honestly, we are, but this was getting ridiculous........we ended up going through tiny little enclaves of beautiful homes though, so it was a better journey home than we had coming up.....but we still had no clue where we were....the satnav in the car was pretty basic......and totally useless apparently!!! 

We eventually come to a town I recognize the name.........and now I can`t remember it either.....but it was a lovely little place and said to Tom I`d like to come back and visit it one day........he kinda gave me the look of I will never drive this road again........by this time we had been driving over an hour!!!! 

Eventually.........we hit a place I recognized, so we kept driving as it was familiar now........then turned and we ended up on the I4 and an area we knew.......although this area is such a mess with roadworks.........but this was a welcome sight indeed.
*






*We were safe!!! And we hadn't even argued once about being lost.......lol.......I do wish I could work out the name of the little town though as I would like to go back. 

A few minutes later we were back home......car safely parked and we walked in and up to our room..........had a quick freshen up and decided to walk over to Strongwater Tavern for some gelato.........they do have a very nice little place in the lobby area.

We walk over and as we turn up in the main business and conference area for SF we see these in the open areas......not every day you see four cars inside a hotel........
*







*We had chatted to the guys doing the promotion before heading round for gelato........I had coconut and Tom had strawberry.......usually not a gelato fan as I prefer ice cream but this is nice.......never took a picture as we ate them before thinking.......delish though.........

Sapphire Falls is somewhere we really like.......it`s light, airy and very pretty and of course it has the Rum Bar.........we like it there!!!!! 
*



















*Absolutely gorgeous........we sat for a while before heading back home to our hotel.......the walk back was uneventful as always.......although we did meet an unfortunate couple who couldn't quite find the right escalator to use to get to SF.....we did point them in the right direction......they had missed one turn.....

Back in the room we decided to just go up to the lounge and sit with laptop and ipad.......but we Skyped Kyle first and caught up with him.....not much going on, work was good and everything was fine at home.....so we told him what we had been up to and he laughed we had got lost twice with a satnav.....told him it wasn't as up to date as the ones in our cars......well it was an excuse......not a great one......but still an excuse lol........we chatted a bit longer then said our goodbyes and went up to the lounge.......we were missing him a lot by now. 

Jamie and Sam were in the lounge when we went in.....we gave a cheer when we saw them both......we always had such a lovely time talking to them both........and time passed so quickly!!! We had sat down on the sofas tonight and Sam asked what movie we wanted to watch........I can`t remember which one I chose but it was a good one..........The food in a little while was put out and tonight was a really nice choice......pulled pork, sweet rolls and coleslaw.........even we were tempted tonight......but first we had our wine delivered to us before we could even ask.......nice......or maybe a little embarrassing they know us so well lol ........I`ll go for nice........

We were having a pool night tonight so we thought we would have a little food....just as an appetizer.......
*



















*I had some of the pulled pork, coleslaw and little salad.....Tom had the pork in a roll which I did taste and they were delicious.......but too much......and the food was good.....we didn't have much though as we were eating at Bula Bar later.........and of course the wine was constantly replenished which is always nice........

This was just so lovely and so relaxing.......so much so we almost talked ourselves into not having a pool night and go do something more energetic.......but we soon changed our mind......pool time it was. We hadn't been at night yet this year and although the movie being shown was dreadful we didn't care.......

Eventually we left the lounge and headed down to very quickly jump in the shower, then into swimming stuff.........we got down and got our favourite poolside loungers........although to be fair it was practically empty tonight........this was how we liked the pool!!
*






*We could see the screen from here really clearly........and it was handy to get sips of drinks when we were in and out of the water........we first order some cokes and enjoy them as the sun begins to set......it is so lovely just chilling out here tonight.......the heat is immense and it is fabulous.....so I`m looking forward to getting in the water in a little bit..........

We then order two cocktails before deciding on food..........both of these were lovely........

*












*Tom gets in first and tells me it`s glorious.........I hate that cold feeling when you first get in the water.......but I can`t just go in quickly......no, I have to tippy toe a little at a time making sharp gasps as it feels cool!!! I`m such a wimp.......but eventually I`m in and it is indeed glorious......
*







*We splash around for a bit and Tom swims around as there`s hardly anyone else in the water........the movie sucks.......I still have no clue what it was about.........

I tell Tom I`m getting hungry now and he agrees he could eat something too.......so we have a mooch at the menu and decide on two more cocktails and the ginormous portion of nachos with chicken instead of beef........we have always enjoyed this here, it`s not as huge as Margaritaville`s version.......but you could have 4 share it easy........we also ask for extra spicy....so they sent the extra bottles of Tabasco........and after we started eating the guy who was looking after us brought over some more jalapenos........Lush!!!!! 

And it was gorgeous.........as were the other two cocktails we chose.......our guy brought us some waters too.
*



















*We really enjoyed these.....they were so fresh, and we did make a good dent in them.....and demolished all the jalapenos and Tabasco too.........

But, this had overall been such a lovely day again.......and I think tonight was the first night that old familiar feeling crept up on me........sadness we didn't have that much longer to go now. Less than a week. 

But, for now.....we went back in the pool and splashed around some more, and then just before they started emptying we headed back up to the room......I did mention how my hair looked a fright!!!! But, Tom said oh it`s to early......... let`s go to M`Ville.....I did glance at my hair and thought maybe just give it a quick blow dry and a brush and not take a camera.......lol......so that's exactly what we did........so much for an early night. 

We got changed and walked into Citywalk and found M`Ville fairly quiet.........we grabbed a couple of seats at the bar and I ordered the same Berry cocktail I`d had previously....and Tom had a beer. 

We sat till late........and just sat and chatted to the folks sitting beside us and the bar staff.......we had another drink each and then we sadly decided we should head back home to bed........it was after midnight, but can`t remember how late exactly.......the walk back was lovely.....still hot though, there was no reprieve from this heat at all.......it`s a quick walk from M`Ville and we are back in the room in no time at all. 

We fell asleep almost instantly. Now I was tired.*


----------



## ShyMiss

WOW! I have read about those awesome nachos before, but that is the most mouth-watering picture I have seen of them. lol. I plan to copy-cat your order exactly. Yum!


----------



## klo1335

Yeah!  I finally caught up.  I knew you guys typically do a trip in the fall so I was waiting for it to come around this year.  Loved all the NYC stuff.  We live in Philadelphia, which is about 2 hours from NY so we have been there often.  We are actually going for the day on December 23rd to see all the Christmas decorations.  Did you guys not enjoy HHN this year?  I watch some YouTube vlogs and have noticed that they have seemed less thrilled with it this year then in years past.

Can't wait to read the rest of your trip


----------



## macraven

_When I first looked at your pic in the pool, thought you had your watch on your wrist....... lol


Glad you enjoyed your nachos 
I had that dish a week after you and had to send it back

Was told a new cook was on duty ..._


----------



## FoxC63

schumigirl said:


> So a very warm welcome to anyone who takes the time to read my sometimes ramblings of a trip report from our recent stay in the beautiful USA! New readers and folks who know us definitely welcome and hope you enjoy it.........



So hooked and don't know which trip report to read first!  Housework, chauffeur, homework, bills & grocery UGH!!!  Just want a quiet place, a cup of java and a good read, am I asking too much, REALLY!!?!  You and I will become acquainted real soon!

Remember radar!


----------



## PoohIsHome

@schumigirl Did you ever think of the town you ended up in when going back to RPR from Mount Dora? If you could give me a few descriptions I can find out for you. A very good friend of mine has lived in Orlando all of her life (trivia....she's a 4th generation Floridian from central FL), I'm sure she'll know what it is.


----------



## schumigirl

ShyMiss said:


> WOW! I have read about those awesome nachos before, but that is the most mouth-watering picture I have seen of them. lol. I plan to copy-cat your order exactly. Yum!



They were amazing!! And we were surprised how many of them we actually ate......lol......and the plate was still full looking.........I’m sure you’ll love them........



klo1335 said:


> Yeah!  I finally caught up.  I knew you guys typically do a trip in the fall so I was waiting for it to come around this year.  Loved all the NYC stuff.  We live in Philadelphia, which is about 2 hours from NY so we have been there often.  We are actually going for the day on December 23rd to see all the Christmas decorations.  Did you guys not enjoy HHN this year?  I watch some YouTube vlogs and have noticed that they have seemed less thrilled with it this year then in years past.
> 
> Can't wait to read the rest of your trip



 klo1335.......nice to have you read along too........I’m glad you enjoyed the NY part.....and living as close as you do.......well, I’m jealous!!! I’ve only visited NY four times and it’s not enough...lol........and to see it at Christmas.........wow!! Hope you have a super day there.........

We did and we didn’t enjoy HHN......it sounds a little ungrateful, but it just wasn’t as good as all the previous years we’ve gone......and we usually love everything about it. Some of the houses were just poor. But, we did have fun all the same........and yes it seems to be a common theme with regulars of the event this year......such a shame really.....but I’m sure next years will be better!!

Hope you enjoy the rest of the report.........and thanks for commenting........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _When I first looked at your pic in the pool, thought you had your watch on your wrist....... lol
> 
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your nachos
> I had that dish a week after you and had to send it back
> 
> Was told a new cook was on duty ..._



Lol......I had to check too.........

Oh I remember the picture you sent me of them........they did not look like the ones we had.......such a shame as I know you love them too........we either had the old chef, or just got lucky!





FoxC63 said:


> So hooked and don't know which trip report to read first!  Housework, chauffeur, homework, bills & grocery UGH!!!  Just want a quiet place, a cup of java and a good read, am I asking too much, REALLY!!?!  You and I will become acquainted real soon!
> 
> Remember radar!



Lol........hope you enjoy them both.........yep, somewhere quiet with a glass of wine is my usual reading position.......



PoohIsHome said:


> @schumigirl Did you ever think of the town you ended up in when going back to RPR from Mount Dora? If you could give me a few descriptions I can find out for you. A very good friend of mine has lived in Orlando all of her life (trivia....she's a 4th generation Floridian from central FL), I'm sure she'll know what it is.



We checked the map and think it might have been Windermere........but of course it may not have been! We also passed through a beautiful set of homes near or in Lake Butler?? I think that was the name of the street we came through.....we saw a couple of gorgeous homes there.....couldn’t believe we got lost twice with a satnav!!! 

I should have just asked Todd (Metro West) he’ll probably have known........he also knows how easy we get lost.......lol.......


----------



## Deluzy

*Finally*! After reading your reports for years, I have a chance to pop in whilst you're still writing and let you know how much I adore them! I have been reading your reports since your son was younger and traveling with you. I'm just not much of a post-er.

Thank you (and Tom) for taking the time write so many details and share so many photos. You seem like such a fun couple and best friends!  I am heading down in a couple of weeks with my family (hubby and two daughters) and we will say "hello" to Dr Doom for you!


----------



## FoxC63

schumigirl said:


> we got in the death cab



so funny!  Wow, what a gorgeous hotel!  The views are amazing too!  It's 2am now so I'm off to bed!  Look forward to more!


----------



## schumigirl

Deluzy said:


> *Finally*! After reading your reports for years, I have a chance to pop in whilst you're still writing and let you know how much I adore them! I have been reading your reports since your son was younger and traveling with you. I'm just not much of a post-er.
> 
> Thank you (and Tom) for taking the time write so many details and share so many photos. You seem like such a fun couple and best friends!  I am heading down in a couple of weeks with my family (hubby and two daughters) and we will say "hello" to Dr Doom for you!



 Deluzy..........I am thrilled to see you post! And even more thrilled to read your lovely comments........

I would love you to say hi to Dr Doom for us....................

Thank you......I’m so happy to read you enjoyed this and previous trip reports........

So you’re heading down soon for a trip.........well, I hope you have a wonderful time there with your family........would love to hear how your trip goes........we’ll be back on December 2nd for a sneaky visit we hadn’t planned on........can’t wait for that! 

But, again, glad to see you post.........



FoxC63 said:


> so funny!  Wow, what a gorgeous hotel!  The views are amazing too!  It's 2am now so I'm off to bed!  Look forward to more!



The New York Palace was stunning! We would definitely stay there again when we go back to NYC.......it was worth every penny.........and yep, it really was like a death cab! Quite easily the worst cab driver we ever had! 

More coming soon..........


----------



## cocofifi

I'm all caught up now. I got a little behind, so comments might be out  of sequence. 

-Hooray for more Tiffany's - gorgeous! 
-Hooray for a May trip! 
-I enjoy all the pics, but especially loved the Knockturn Alley segment. I really dig the vibe in there, as well. 
-The evening by the pool and then popping over to M'ville for cocktails sounds like sheer heaven to me right now. 

Loving every post!


----------



## pattyw

Wow- we were in Orlando for 11 days and I fell way behind on your TR!  Carole- beautiful rings!! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!! My husband and I just celebrated our 30 yr anniversary in Orlando and had a vow renewal ceremony and reception at the HRH(we had all of our family in town as well)
I love all of your pictures!  I'm sitting at work -it's 40 degrees(BRRRRRR) and your pictures make me feel like I'm back at Universal and warm!
Love Winter Park as well- haven't been there in a few years, but your posts remind me that we need to go back.  My DS just got accepted to the Disney college program for the spring- so I see a lot of Orlando trips for us in 2018!!


----------



## schumigirl

cocofifi said:


> I'm all caught up now. I got a little behind, so comments might be out  of sequence.
> 
> -Hooray for more Tiffany's - gorgeous!
> -Hooray for a May trip!
> -I enjoy all the pics, but especially loved the Knockturn Alley segment. I really dig the vibe in there, as well.
> -The evening by the pool and then popping over to M'ville for cocktails sounds like sheer heaven to me right now.
> 
> Loving every post!



Thank you!!!

I’m so glad you’re enjoying it.........yes, Knockturn Alley is the most amazing place! We could spend hours in there alone.......and yes, M’Ville for cocktails would be nice right now on this cold winters night over here! 

And thank you again, I love my new things from Tiffany.......


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Wow- we were in Orlando for 11 days and I fell way behind on your TR!  Carole- beautiful rings!! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!! My husband and I just celebrated our 30 yr anniversary in Orlando and had a vow renewal ceremony and reception at the HRH(we had all of our family in town as well)
> I love all of your pictures!  I'm sitting at work -it's 40 degrees(BRRRRRR) and your pictures make me feel like I'm back at Universal and warm!
> Love Winter Park as well- haven't been there in a few years, but your posts remind me that we need to go back.  My DS just got accepted to the Disney college program for the spring- so I see a lot of Orlando trips for us in 2018!!



Oh Congratulations! 30 years is indeed something to celebrate..........sounds like a lovely celebration........

And sounds like you’ll definitely be visiting more often since your DS is going to be there......how lovely.......hope he enjoys it!! Winter Park is lovely! 

Thank you, I adore my new jewellery........a big surprise as I thought New York trip was my gift......lol......he can still surprise me after all these years! 

We have the same temps here today.......4C which is around 38F.........too cold!!!! So, yes the warm pictures are making me wishing I was still there right now........

But glad to see you had a lovely trip and nice to see you back again........


----------



## sunny_stace

@schumigirl I have been loving your trip reports!  It's been ages since I've been to Universal and I love living vicariously through you and your hubby, you guys definitely know how to have fun!  I also appreciate all of your photos and info!  I'm in the midst of planning my first trip there in over 10 years and having never stayed on property, seeing all of your resort photos (we want to book RPR also) is super helpful!  Can't wait to see what comes next!


----------



## schumigirl

sunny_stace said:


> @schumigirl I have been loving your trip reports!  It's been ages since I've been to Universal and I love living vicariously through you and your hubby, you guys definitely know how to have fun!  I also appreciate all of your photos and info!  I'm in the midst of planning my first trip there in over 10 years and having never stayed on property, seeing all of your resort photos (we want to book RPR also) is super helpful!  Can't wait to see what comes next!



 sunny_stace    How lovely you posted!!! 

Thank you so much for the lovely comments, I`m glad you have enjoyed reading.........and especially glad to read you plan to stay at RPR......I`m not biased at all.......lol......

I`ll bet you cant wait to get back to Universal!!! If you haven't been for 10 years you will see some HUGE changes in that time........honestly it`ll be fantastic and I`m sure you`ll have the best time!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

*WEDNESDAY 27TH SEPTEMBER

This was a quiet day again. We were beginning to almost wind down a little I think.........well, maybe just today. 

We took our time showering and getting dressed this morning.......I was excited as we were picking up my rings today........so no parks, and just a day chilling around.........which would be nice as it was going to be blazing hot again. 

I couldn't do all day in any park, however much I loved it in this heat. I felt sorry for those that had a day or two to cover both parks, and judging by a spread sheet we saw at breakfast this morning.....some were intent on covering everything!!!

We walked into the lounge and a family had just arrived for an overnight stay.......one of the Concierge team told them I might be able to answer the question they had .......it was a silly little thing........but the mother....brought out her plan for the next two days and a huge sheet unfolded and was presented in front of me.........NASA don't put as much effort into a plan!!!! I didn't know what to say. Tom at this point had wandered off to eat.........

Everything was scheduled down to the second.......how long it would take to get from one ride to another.....bathroom breaks were timed......yep, timed......and they had a contingency plan if one ride had too long a queue........so while she was asking me this question I stopped her and asked if she knew she had EP......oh yes she did.......but this is what we do at Disney!!!!! I looked at her husband who I swear was silently mouthing "help me" while grimacing at the sounds coming out of his wife`s mouth!!! I answered the question and told her it was just an opinion........and suggested she didn't need the regimented plan.....in a nice way of course........her husband looked hopeful for a short time, but.......regimented plan was in full force as they set off........I wished him good luck.......

And this truly was the difference. Having Unlimited EP is amazing. You don't have to be anywhere at a set time........I couldn't vacation like that. But, each to their own.* 

*By now I was starving..........few mini muffins as they had blueberry, some fruit and then another couple mini muffins. Nice. Tom had enjoyed his croissant with honey........and of course we had a lovely chat with the staff as always.........

Back down to room and got my bag and then out to the car. Getting in to the car is always dreadful........unbelievably hot, but it soon cools down with full blast aircon.......we were heading to Bed Bath and beyond..........love this store!!!!! It`s just at the top of IDrive before the outlet centre........so very close. We picked up so many things in here.........we love the high thread count sheets that we would need to special order in the UK........towels were lovely and so many other things........even little kitchen gadget things......whether we need them or not, we love to buy them!!! I could have picked up so many more things, but Tom was already, again thinking of weight limit for the luggage. My argument was that macraven had given us a few years ago, a portable scale to weigh luggage........it was among a host of other gifts she gave us that year.........but, it was ideal.........Tom laughed and said weighing it wouldn't make it lighter!!!!! Well, I knew that.......but I did try to curtail my shopping in that store. Not easy.* 

*We paid for our haul and set off for the short drive to Walmart........we want to get some gift bags and Thank you cards for a couple of people........of course we never just pick up what we went in for......there`s something addictive about shopping for things you cannot buy in the UK.........silly things like Honey Mustard dressing or various dressings and sauces.........we buy a lot!!! 

Load it in to the car and head down to LBV for the Lindt store down there........we had planned to buy a few of the boxes there to hand in to Club Lounge and some for the front desk. But they had stopped doing them.......so we managed to get 4 decorative boxes filled to the brim and they looked even nicer than the old style boxes. You could get 200 in each box.......ideal. We also picked up the bags of dark chocolate for Kyle, they really are his favourites. That was the only store we go to at this outlet centre.........we aren't huge outlet centre fans.........I prefer the Mall at Millenia to anywhere......but this one had a few decent places to shop in.* 

*We drove back home and on the way noticed again how many beggars were hanging around the traffic lights with their begging stories on a piece of cardboard......this is quite unsettling to see, and more and more common. We had seen the same two men every day we had passed the Sand Lake/Turkey Lake junction.........and even saw a few folks pass a few dollars out to them........no way would I be doing that. They were never threatening, but it was uncomfortable when they stand right at your window so you can read their begging sign. We had seen the same guy down at the lights outside the entrance to Hotel Boulevard at Disney a few days before. Not nice. 

But we drove on and got back to the hotel........we were just dropping the stuff off and heading back out.......but of course, we chat.......we chat to everyone, so it does take a long time to get back out. But it is so lovely when people you may only have met a few times and they remember your name........of course some folks have known us years there. But, always a pleasure to chat. *

*We get up to the room Tom packed away the bedding, towels and few other things in suitcase.......I did glance warily at how much room they all took up.......which was his plan of course........

But, for now we were ready to head out for lunch at that was going to be at The Cheesecake Factory at Mall at Millenia.........

The view from this road has changed so much over the years........
*






*The drive is uneventful, but so messy with the roadworks........I`m always amazed just how big a job this massive undertaking actually is......it goes for miles!!!!

Mall is only a five minute drive away......and so pretty........and it looks so quiet today......which is always nice and one of the things we love about this Mall is even on the weekend, it`s never felt overcrowded anytime.........
*













*We don't go straight for lunch.......we first head down to Macy to pick up the make up I had ordered and paid for on a previous day.......this was the day the rewards were given out......so I came away with loads of little goodies.........picked up a Chanel perfume and I spotted a Michael Kors bag I liked.......it wasn't super fancy, but I liked the size of it........I wandered over to ask if they had one out back, Tom had already asked a woman and she had gone to get it.....meanwhile another saleswoman had asked if she could help me........they were a little overbearing.......I told the woman I was just looking when Tom came back with the other woman....and she yelled to the woman talking to me she was dealing with us........it was quite venomous.......I just wanted the bag and to leave before they started bickering.......oh dear. So we paid for the bag and left quickly as both woman were eyeing each other up........

This mall is lovely........peaceful and quiet.......but I did want to go to Bath and Body to pick up a few things........things are so reasonably priced in here, I always feel I get a real load of stuff for not very much in here and of course they are always doing buy 3 get 3 free and such deals........I managed to fill a bag fairly quickly as I knew what I wanted.......again, I just prefer to be left alone when I'm shopping......if I need help I`ll ask. But they weren't intrusive.....just constant....and by that I mean one person if they could help me, I said no thank you......then someone else asked........and continue......but staff were nice. At the checkouts at the rear of the store there was a toddler having the mother of all tantrums........this kid was loud!!!!  So we waited a few minutes till they left then joined the queue, paid and left fervently hoping they weren't heading to the Cheesecake Factory..........
*







*We were quite hungry now.........and planned to eat where my son`s most favourite cake is served..........Linda`s Chocolate Fudge cake.........I always remember the  year we walked in and one of the girls behind the counter yelled she remembered Kyle from previous year as he was in so often buying it........that was so funny........but today, we planned to eat a proper lunch and not just cake. Although we just had to have a look of course......
*







*We got seated immediately.........it was busy as always but not mobbed........we had a nice booth towards the back of the restaurant.......this is a really pretty place.......I believe they are the same all over as it was identical to the one we went to in Long Island last year.........but friendly staff always.......and today was no different........the young lady who was looking after us was lovely, very genuine and not over the top like some can be..........we knew we were going to be a while deciding as if you have never been here this menu is huge......huge!!!! Some people say to us they wouldn't eat there as its a chain and they have one close to them........well, that's ok, but we don't have this place in the UK and it`s a bit of a novelty........not fine dining or even the best food you`ll eat.......but food is good and not expensive for what it is........I think  a lot of Brits tend to frequent it when visiting......and I know some who make the trip to this Mall specifically for Cheesecake..........for now we order strawberry lemonades for both of us.......they are gorgeous here!!!!! 

Sorry for the blurry pic.......
*













*We go through the menu and eventually, after much negotiations of what each of us would have if the other ordered a certain thing........we chose......finally..........I went for the Chinese Chicken Salad and added grilled shrimp and a side of raw jalapenos.......with no onions.....and Tom ordered Club Sandwich........he does love a good sandwich..........of course we had totally obliterated from our memory, just how large the portions are here........
*












*Wow!!! And this was the lunch portion........the salad was incredibly fresh and the ginger plum dressing is perfect for me.......I just like jalapenos with almost everything..........I probably never needed the shrimp, but it was nice. Tom loved his sandwich.........he`s quite easy to please really and will usually opt for a club sandwich if available anywhere........but so filling!!! He left so much bread........but we really did enjoy this lunch. 

We had drunk 2 strawberry lemonades each and felt quite full afterwards. So a quick bathroom visit to make sure my hands were immaculately clean and we would head up to Tiffany.

Atil had emailed us last night to say the rings had indeed arrived yesterday and would be ready for our prearranged time for pick up.........

We walked in and were greeted warmly as always. Such a nice store to venture into.......Atil sees us and comes over and takes us to sit down while he goes and gets the rings...........we turn down refreshments today, to be honest we are so full but don't feel like anything........he comes back and we chat briefly about different things......then brings the rings out for us to inspect.........they are beautiful. Of course in the store the lights make them sparkle and shimmer so much more, and they look so pretty.........Atil of course tells Tom he should be the one to place them on my finger again.........he asks us if it feels like 25 years, and of course it doesn't........feels like 5 minutes. He has only been married a year so he has a long way ahead of him yet........but the rings are perfect.......the one that had to be resized now fitted as it should. I was incredibly happy with them and thanked Tom once again........he doesn't like a fuss and says its nothing really.......but it means a lot to me.* 








*I do wish I had brushed my hair when Atil said he wanted to take a picture!!! But, was nice of him..........

This really had been a lovely experience........Tiffany do make you feel special, and really take their time to help you choose the right piece or pieces for you.........just before we left I said to Tom we need to replace his wedding ring with a platinum one.......he said he`d think about it........and actually since we came home he has decided to replace it, so maybe one of our early trips next year we`ll get him something nice from Tiffany........just for a change........

We thanked Atil again for helping to make the buying so much fun!! He was nice and I`d definitely look for him in the future to buy from. 

We left, and quickly headed back to the hotel where I had a look at everything we had bought today. Bath and Body almost covered the bed and add in the make up.......but this was my favourite picture of what I got this year......I know it`s just the boxes........but.........
*






*I apologise for this ostentatious picture.......my friend Heather made me put it in.........lol........
*







*I had just started putting things away when there was a knock at the door.......we both looked at each other wondering who it was........

Looked though the spyhole and saw a TM........opened the door and he came in with this...........
*







*It was a bottle of house sparkly..........Tom hadn't ordered it. We asked him if he was sure it was for us.......he said absolutely it was a gift for us.........?????? We asked him who it was from and he smiled and said he wasn't sure.......lol.......

I think we both knew who it was from, and such a lovely thing to do!!! We actually opened it straight away...... and it was rather nice!!!!!

We really could get used to this sparkly in the middle of the day........

We got showered and changed and headed up to the Club Lounge.........here I discovered I had no internet.........we had been chatting to Jamie and I left her and Tom talking to go and speak to Atty on the desk in the lounge........she called tech services and yes, there had been a problem as they had swapped providers over for internet..........a few other changes had been made in systems over the summer.......but he assured me I should get internet back in around an hour........well, we were quite happy chatting to Jamie.......we sat for ages just passing the time of day. 

We did have a few glasses of wine, but no food as we were going to the Caribbean Carnival tonight over at Sapphire Falls.........a couple of the club lounge staff were going too, said we would look out for them.........

Did indeed get internet back and after Jamie left we had a quick blast around and then headed down to go over to Sapphire Falls.* 


*Cont in next post.......*


----------



## Deluzy

schumigirl said:


> So you’re heading down soon for a trip.........well, I hope you have a wonderful time there with your family........would love to hear how your trip goes........we’ll be back on December 2nd for a sneaky visit we hadn’t planned on........can’t wait for that!



We have been inspired by your reports and going for two weeks! Well... technically, 13 nights!   I will try to pull together some highlights.  My girls are beyond excited! They've been before, but they love the Wizarding World and will visit Volcano Bay for the first time.


----------



## schumigirl

*We got down to the front desk to speak to Bryson before we went over.......he was in the Club Lounge last year and now worked front desk mainly..........he was a lovely young man and if it was quiet we could have a quick chat with him.......it was fairly quiet......and nice to catch up again with him.......the new Concierge Supervisor who we had grown close with was Samuel.......another genuinely lovely guy who again, had a good sense of humour.......and loved all things Space and stars.......Kyle and I at very into astronomy, just for fun of course but it was a shared interest and we chatted about that a few times........ he was fairly new to this position and was doing great........had to get a picture of course........
*







*We then realized we had left something up in the Club Lounge......doh!!!! That`ll be the wine we had that caused a bit of brain fade.........so we said adios to the guys and headed back to the elevators......we did have plenty of time........

As we got into the lift another couple and another family got in and both pressed for the 4th floor........I flashed my card in front of the scanner and pressed 7.......the woman from the couple asked, I thought aggressively why I had to do that.......I said it took you to the Club Lounge and Club Level rooms......she kind of grumped and said oh its all right for some!!!!! I was genuinely stunned by her comment.......he husband smiled and said oh maybe one day.......the other family looked shocked too!!!! By this time they were all getting out of the elevator........the couple go out first and then the woman from the family smiled and just said some people.......I don't actually think she was being aggressive. Her accent left me in no doubt where she was from and it can sound aggressive at times. But, hey ho........

We got the sheet we left in the lounge and came back down and walked over to Sapphire Falls........
*






*We genuinely love this hotel too........it doesn't beat RP for us, but its pretty darn close.......and so bright though!! It has a lovely friendly vibe about it, but I think all Loews hotels have that.......but this one is lovely. We are a little early as you don't have to register till 6pm.....well between 6 and 7........so we have a seat in the lovely open lobby area........and our favourite onsite bar........

*






*We wander around just after 6 and head around to where you go downstairs to register..........
*







*The music is irrefutably Caribbean...........and it is colourful.........they do give you a great big warm welcome and I think we are indeed going to like this evening..........

We walk over to where we hand our tickets over and I immediately recognize a familiar face.......she also recognizes us straight away.......Jessica was in the Club Lounge last year, another lovely girl......but as so often happens, they get promoted and go to another position in the other hotels......but it was so lovely seeing her again and find out what she is doing now........

So signed in we wander outside towards where the Carnival is being held.........they have some games set up on the grass outside too, but honestly it was going to be too hot to do anything other than sit tonight.........
*







*We wander through some lovely young ladies who put beads around us and we are escorted to our table by a gentleman who explains how the evening works......where the different foods are and the bar where you can get some wine and beers, or have the house cocktail served to you at your table.......it did all look rather nice........

We were sat right at the front as premier seating would suggest.........
*







*There was a whole section of empanadas, chicken pieces and salads as you walked in.........
*





*Then there was a main selection of food set up outside and a suckling pig which was carved for you inside.........

The selection was lovely and genuinely had something for everyone.........there was different salads, shredded beef, jerk chicken which was both our favourite dish of the whole night, shrimps in a pasta dish, sweet potato dish and assortments of veg and rice dishes........and beside the suckling pig they had my favourite.........cornbread muffins.........I adore them!!!! 
*

























*They also had this guy who was very popular........
*







*I have to say the cocktail was very nice........not the strongest but you could taste the alcohol in it......it was quite sweet too.........we stuck to that tonight......

You could go up as many times as you like.......I think we went up twice, but didn't have a lot.......of course you could fill your plate if you wanted too......

The desserts looked nice........I`m not a huge dessert fan but apart from the Caribbean Rum Cake which doesn't appeal to me at all, it all looked lovely......it`s funny I love rum and most alcohols, but hate anything alcoholic in any kind of dessert........but we did try a couple.......
*

























*I did like the guava flan.......that was the nicest one for me........Tom liked them all except the rum one.......but I have to say the food really was excellent.....all good quality, very fresh and replenished regularly.......

They did tell come around regularly and topped you up with cocktails and very importantly tonight water as it was like a furnace in that area. I will say the place could have been doing with some cooling.......it was open and very hot......... they also made you aware when the food was going to be stopped for the show to begin......
*













*The show was everything you would expect from a Caribbean show.......vibrant and colourful and extremely lively........the acts were amazing........singing was excellent and the acrobats and stilt walker was amazing to watch......the host had a Jimmy Buffet vibe about him......the show is basically a musical tour of the Caribbean and the music it offers......
*





































*The show was fun.......it did include audience participation which was dancing up front as part of a large group, nothing on your own......and you felt no pressure to go up.......a song the lady singer and the men had to just answer "yes dear" when she put the mike to them.......there is a conga around the room too which everyone can join in......it is fun!!!! And it is exhausting when it was so hot..........

They were excellent singers and dancers.........but, Tom did laugh when they started singing at first....... I detest Bob Marley......absolutely can`t stand him or his music.........and of course the songs were predominantly Bob Marley.......of course. And of course I couldn't get the songs out of my head all night!!!! Purely personal opinion of course........

It lasted till just after 8 and you could stay to get your picture taken with all of them. We really enjoyed it and would do it again, and we were incredibly grateful to be gifted such a lovely evening. Those poor girls especially were drenched in sweat by the end........

We went back inside to cool down.........we planned to go back to either Strongwater or Orchids, but decided it was far too early to stay in the hotels......so we walked into Citywalk........shoes and all!!!! Thank goodness they were comfy...........

We ended up sitting at the Fat Tuesday in the centre of Citywalk..........by now it was still hot, but there was a little breeze which made it really pleasant......

Mickey was our host for the evening and this is a guy who knows cocktails.........and is perfect for the job......very personable and we could have sat here all night........
*













*We had a few minutes to decide which to try first.........eventually I chose the Citrus Blast and Tom went for the Mango Passion Crush........they were lovely........and Mickey was indeed a fun guy to chat to......it`s a busy little booth.........and it was so nice just relaxing in the breeze.......I mentioned how hot it was as a woman behind me tapped me on the shoulder and said in the dreariest voice ever.......it`s to change badly by the weekend!!!!! Well, thanks for the good news honey...........

We were soon finished those first drinks........I will say, it`s a heavy pour they have there........

I then had the Tropical Breeze and Tom had the Margarita.......I think these were even stronger!!!!! We do prefer rum cocktails to vodka based ones...although I suppose it depends what`s in them really.......
*






*We had certainly enjoyed a few cocktails tonight.........but, such a lovely evening again......and as it was only around 10.30 by now, we weren't ready for bed yet either.........we paid our check and thanked Mickey for the lovely cocktails.......he certainly deserved his tip, he was fabulous!! 

 So, M`Ville it was.........the bar was busy tonight and we ended up having one cocktail each here tonight, all of a sudden the tiredness hit us......or maybe it was the cocktails of course........

We walked back to the hotel, which doesn't take long at all.......and soon we are in our room.........I think we took a quick shower and were in bed by midnight at the latest.........not thinking about how close our time to leave was creeping up on us........

Tomorrow was back to the parks........*


----------



## schumigirl

Deluzy said:


> We have been inspired by your reports and going for two weeks! Well... technically, 13 nights!   I will try to pull together some highlights.  My girls are beyond excited! They've been before, but they love the Wizarding World and will visit Volcano Bay for the first time.



How fabulous!!!! 

That's a fantastic length of time to go........your girls will love VB I`m sure.........we didn't go but friends and my niece and her family were impressed by it......and they don't usually like water parks!!! 

I definitely look forward to reading about your time there..........


----------



## Cara

Just wanted to pop in again and say how much I am loving your report! I see you are headed back next month? I hope there will be another trip report!


----------



## sunny_stace

schumigirl said:


> sunny_stace    How lovely you posted!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for the lovely comments, I`m glad you have enjoyed reading.........and especially glad to read you plan to stay at RPR......I`m not biased at all.......lol......
> 
> I`ll bet you cant wait to get back to Universal!!! If you haven't been for 10 years you will see some HUGE changes in that time........honestly it`ll be fantastic and I`m sure you`ll have the best time!!!!!



Thanks for such a warm welcome!   Ohhhhhh the number of changes is staggering!  The more research I do, the more I realize I know nearly nothing!  I see in your signature that you have a trip planned for May 2018, that's when we are looking to go as well!  I have never been to Universal at any time other than the fall so I'm interested to see the differences.


----------



## Charade67

I’m sitting here shaking my head about the family with the detailed itinerary. I can understand feeling the need to plan some things, but bathroom breaks??? 

I guess it’s a good thing we won’t have a car on our vacation. I didn’t know there was a Lindt store nearby. That could be dangerous.


----------



## macraven

sunny_stace said:


> Thanks for such a warm welcome!   Ohhhhhh the number of changes is staggering!  The more research I do, the more I realize I know nearly nothing!  I see in your signature that you have a trip planned for May 2018, that's when we are looking to go as well!  I have never been to Universal at any time other than the fall so I'm interested to see the differences.




_She also has trips planned for next month and again in March 2018 before that May 2018 trip to Orlando
(and fall 2018)_


----------



## schumigirl

Cara said:


> Just wanted to pop in again and say how much I am loving your report! I see you are headed back next month? I hope there will be another trip report!



Nice to see you again.........

It`s always lovely to hear you`re enjoying reading.........and yep, definite trip report for next month too........so excited as our DS has taken time off work to come with us........I`ve been told over here Orlando is the only acceptable place to still vacation with your parents at that age apparently............his friends heartily concur!!!!! Think a few would come along too......lol........

And we have never been at Christmas so that is an extra treat for us too......looking forward to seeing all things Potter decorated. It will definitely be a park focused trip as its been a long time since DS was there 



sunny_stace said:


> Thanks for such a warm welcome!   Ohhhhhh the number of changes is staggering!  The more research I do, the more I realize I know nearly nothing!  I see in your signature that you have a trip planned for May 2018, that's when we are looking to go as well!  I have never been to Universal at any time other than the fall so I'm interested to see the differences.





I am a bit jealous actually........to be able to see all of the Potter stuff again for the first time.......that would be amazing!!!! You`ll love it, I`m absolutely positive.......and May will be a lovely time for you to go. I hear good things about that time of year.........

Yes, May is a new time for us as well........we decided to have a stay that didn't involve going to the parks,  as we felt so time constrained in September trying to do parks, HHN and outside things too........so we decided to stay at the lovely Sapphire Falls for our May trip. Although we may be tempted to go in for a day and just do the highlights for us........we`ll see........not sure I could be so close and not go to the parks.........


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I’m sitting here shaking my head about the family with the detailed itinerary. I can understand feeling the need to plan some things, but bathroom breaks???
> 
> I guess it’s a good thing we won’t have a car on our vacation. I didn’t know there was a Lindt store nearby. That could be dangerous.



It was scary!!!! To be so regimented on vacation!!!! And with EP too.......unnecessary..........if someone told me when I could go to the bathroom.......I wouldn't be with them long.......lol.......if I need to go I need to go.........

There`s a Lindt store at the outlet centre top of IDrive.....and another one down at LBV outlet centre........it used to be in the Mall at Millenia, but a few years ago new management in the mall decided Lindt didn't quite fit their image!!!!!! Pah..........so they lost their lease and had to close that one.......I`m not the biggest chocolate fan, but I do like Lindt!!! 



macraven said:


> _She also has trips planned for next month and again in March 2018 before that May 2018 trip to Orlando
> (and fall 2018)_



lol.........my mother is starting to get worried we are easing her in with these visits to tell her we`re moving there.........I wish!!!! 

So looking forward to them all!!!


----------



## PoohIsHome

@schumigirl DH's boss lives in Orlando. My parents are Ocala snowbirds. Tell me we don't have *the* perfect scenario to be able to move to sunny Orlando???


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> @schumigirl DH's boss lives in Orlando. My parents are Ocala snowbirds. Tell me we don't have *the* perfect scenario to be able to move to sunny Orlando???



Sounds pretty darn perfect to me!!! 

Although, I think for us the reality is different........they only let us Brits stay a max of 6 months.........

Which is one of the main reasons we decided not to go through with the house purchase in Dunedin a few years ago.......I would have hated it to lie empty for 6 months and no way would I rent our home out.........so, it wasn't meant to be......

But you have no such obstacles.........I would go for it..........


----------



## schumigirl

*THURSDAY 28TH SEPTEMBER

We again awoke so early........I would love to sleep till 10am one day........and when I said this to Tom he grumbled, quite loudly as it happens that he`s been asking to do that for 11 years!!!! Oh dear........lol.....bless him.....I doubt he could sleep till 10am either.........but he wouldn't have minded trying I`ll bet.......but we had slept so well again.......loved these beds as they are so comfy........

But for today, we had planned a morning going round IOA, out for lunch then back to do water rides this afternoon.......minus camera and bags for a change.......well, that was the plan........for now we just wanted showered and breakfast........we had the weather channel on and yes indeed the forecast was to change come the weekend.........I wasn't sure if I was relieved or not.......although it had been hotter than hades this last 10 days we were so enjoying the heat....after all it was one of the reasons we come to Orlando after all........but it was forecast rain. And lots of it..........

I looked out of the window and to my dismay, saw the gap getting bigger from the disappearing metal......I had got up during the night, looked out and took  a picture where you can see the sparks fly from where they are cutting and grinding away one of the best rides in the park......I sent the night picture to Kyle and he just sent back a sad face emoticon!!! I really wasn't taking this ride being demolished well at all.........
*












*But, time to enjoy a quick breakfast of toast, grape jelly and fruit for me and Tom had croissants and a couple of mini muffins.......and coffee. I felt I looked so tired this morning.........so I agreed when one of the staff said I looked like I needed a day off.......she was right, we had been burning the candle at both ends...........but, we would soldier on.......

I did look for the regimented woman and her family.......staff said they had been and gone........I wondered if I would see them in the parks at all........but, we were soon done and went downstairs to put sun cream on and head out. 

We walked again today as it was IOA we were going to.........we walked fairly slow as it was sizzling hot this morning.......it wasn't even 8.45. But we still enjoy the walk. So pretty.* 




















*We are there just as the park opens and it was strange this morning though.......we saw Orlando Police officers stationed outside the store entrance, which we had never seen before except at HHN when they do have a high police presence........funnily enough as we exited the store there were several senior managers of Universal dotted around the walk down POE.........this was definitely unusual. We never really gave it another thought though once we were in the park though, if there was anything we would soon know......

I like this store.......so many little things to pick up.....pens, notepads, little key rings and so many other touristy things we all waste our money on........we buy a whole lot of stuff for other folks as gifts.......my friends little grand daughter always likes all the little trinket things.......but this year we bought her a couple of minion tees and a new "Kyle" and fluffy unicorn as hers were almost worn done and she was thrilled with them!!! But, its a nice store and honestly.......it`s so cool after the walk in........
*












*We bought the stuff we wanted and had it sent back to our room.....this was such a convenience and saved carrying anything around the parks......of course if you aren't staying onsite you can have any purchases sent to the front of the park where they will be waiting for you at the end of the day.......ideal really.

So we wandered out and saw the managers were indeed still lined up.......but as we went further into the park there was no other sign there any concerns.......

We don't do Hulk this morning........we just felt like we would give it a miss for a change........and went straight to Dr Doom........we love, love, love this ride........and we did it around 10 times........every one was fun!!! It does take slightly longer with the new harness system but only by a few seconds.......we then dip into Spider-Man.......and this was where they took our image with the software they are testing for new ID systems.......took a second.......and we went on........this ride felt a little rougher this morning.......at the spinning bit I find it easier to be sitting behind someone as I can focus on the back on their head as it spins.......makes it bearable if I do feel a little woozy........but usually I`m fine on it........some people can close their eyes when they start to feel dizzy.......doesn't work for me at all....makes it worse......but each to their own..........
*







*This is outside a place we would never eat........food never looks great and haven't heard anyone sing it`s praises.......but I do like the movies......lol......

We then walk round to Toon Lagoon........it is hot today and I have to laugh when I looked in the mirror when we stopped in at the bathrooms.......I did have that dragged through the proverbial hedge backwards look.........some days the hair just doesn't comply........we wander in to the shop as I want a tee shirt for me and another for a friend who loves Popeye........another package conveniently sent back to the room.......

*






*We take our time here today and see that Blutos again isn't open till 10am.......too early to see folks getting wet..........we are always too early here to have lunch at Blondies.......but, you do get lovely freshly made sandwiches here.......home of the Dagwood of course but you can get turkey and beef if I remember right.......nice potato salad too.......
*













*Tom`s new favourite mantra.........we really were going to need another break!!!!
*







*We again pass by Dudley`s and plan to do this this afternoon when we come back into the park.........the only thing I don't like about this ride is the boat......it`s so hard to get in and out of......doesn't matter what size you are.....it`s just awkward.....but such a fast drop so it`s worth it......
*






*But we walk around and see a few meltdowns on the way.......it`s still so early for that!!! But we walk past and go and plan to do Kong.........then we change our mind.......it`s a good ride, but not great......and I have to say we are struggling a little today......both of us are already imagining leaving the heat of the park for somewhere cool for lunch.......but, we soldier on and go do Jurassic Park.........there`s no one here.......
*







*Except the family behind.........they load the boat and the TM tells us to come forward when the woman starts yelling she wants the rest of her family on the boat too.......they were coming up behind........the TM asked if we minded waiting....we told him of course not.......the Italian woman then started reorganizing everyone in the boat......oh dear.......The TM`s I have to say were incredibly patient.....but firmly told her she would have to sit down as the boat was waiting to leave........she was so rude to him!!!! I would have removed her there and then, but of course that's why I`m not a TM!!!! Some of the things they have to deal with are awful........but.....the boat left and he smiled apologetically at us and said we had the next boat to ourselves.......yay!!!! 

Love this ride too........and we do get a little wet this time.........but we love when you get on the boat and there`s no one taking pictures when they aren't supposed to or trying to video it!!! This was nice, and we felt a little spoiled........having our own private boat was nice.........


We only do this once today........so off we come and walk round to Potter, passing by the raptor experience......it looked quite busy already and it hadn't long opened.......we had done it, so wouldn't bother again........now came Potter........always a winner here........and didn't seem so busy today.....
*






*We did FJ once, that was enough for me today....there was a queue for the regular line of 45 minutes this morning, so we of course used EP......we used to do single rider, but this was much more civilized as we could ride together......although it doesn't really matter so much on this ride........we do enjoy it though......we don't bother with Flight of the Hippogriff.......not a favourite at all.........

We have a wander round Hogsmeade and of course reflect on DD again.......we chat to some TM we know and they are the same......it`s a ride they'll miss......I`m sure what will go in will be fantastic.......looking forward to those details being officially confirmed........but we will miss this ride!!! I may have mentioned that before though......lol........
*











































*We don't buy anything here today at all.........and instead head round to where the fabulous fountain is........sadly again today he isn't working......he is indeed gently snoring which means he won`t be long till he gets back......but we are not hanging around.........
*













*We go around to the Pearl store......strangely we have never gone into this store before......although Tom thinks we did go in years ago.....I don't remember if we did or not.........it`s full of little "treasures" not something we would really buy but nice to wander around to cool down.......
*



















*We go back outside and get some pictures in front of Poseidon.......not a thing we do, once was enough....although the water vortex effect is worth seeing......but we take pictures as you never know when this ride will close to be replaced by something more relevant. 
*





































*CONT NEXT POST.......*


----------



## schumigirl

*So, we left Poseidon area and headed into Zeuss.......and we were melting now.......we hate to complain about the heat, but it really was boiling today........I was now thinking pool time might be in our plans for this afternoon.......and some shade........

Zeuss is so colourful and fun.........simple little rides.......the trolley ride is our favourite here.......cat in the hat not so much. That ride is so weird, as must have been the mind who came up with it........We weren't brought up on Dr Zeuss in the UK so have no real affection for the stories the way a lot of Americans do.....my cousins introduced me to them when they first visited the UK many years ago.......but we do enjoy the area of the park.......
*




































*It is such a colourful area and so many things to see.......but this next thing had evaded us up till now.......we had never, ever noticed it before......and we weren't sure why......but it was so cute.......
*

























*Of course we had seen the area before, just never noticed the little set up before.......

We decided now to head out of the park.......it was a glorious day and had plans to come back of course......but for now we set out towards the exit, of course taking pictures as we went.......
*






























*We walk out of the park now and decide to walk back to the hotel to get changed.......and it is so pretty here too........I say that a lot!!!!
*













*On the walking path you can see some of the damage that has been inflicted on the property after the recent hurricane.......they hadn't suffered too much here, but still had some damage mainly to trees......
*






*The walk back is always so pleasant, although to be honest today we feel as if we are melting.......and the pictures Tom took of me without the baseball cap.......are awful......so I won`t post them........lol.....they are bad!!!!

But we love the views across the water to the other hotel.......

*






*And of course the RPR is none too shabby either.......it is so pretty and fairly quiet today.......the pool is looking more and more appealing after all......we love this pool......Tom can swim it easily and I can mooch around looking as if I am......
*

























*We go inside and remember we haven't taken many hotel pictures for a while.......the place is almost deserted so we get a few taken........
*


















*Inside Orchids Lounge is also so pretty.......during the day after breakfast is over, its usually very quiet.......occasionally you see the odd person sitting waiting to leave usually or someone sitting with a laptop.....but generally it`s a peaceful place if you fancy a 10 minute reprieve from the raging heat outside........breakfast is a popular option here, you can get most grab and go items and it`s not expensive at all........evening of course it turns into one of the best Sushi places around.......if you like Sushi, give it a try......fabulous. 
*
























*After our picture taking we chat to a couple of staff we know and then head up to get changed and more importantly......showered before we head out for lunch.


Cont again.......*


----------



## Cara

schumigirl said:


> Nice to see you again.........
> 
> It`s always lovely to hear you`re enjoying reading.........and yep, definite trip report for next month too........so excited as our DS has taken time off work to come with us........I`ve been told over here Orlando is the only acceptable place to still vacation with your parents at that age apparently............his friends heartily concur!!!!! Think a few would come along too......lol........
> 
> And we have never been at Christmas so that is an extra treat for us too......looking forward to seeing all things Potter decorated. It will definitely be a park focused trip as its been a long time since DS was there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter is grown and married, so I truly enjoy the times when they are able to vacation with us! So special! And they still have fun with us--especially when we are paying!


----------



## macraven

_Carole, i just love your pictures of the darkside and hotel.....
it always lifts me to look at your beautiful pics!_


----------



## klo1335

schumigirl said:


> I did have that dragged through the proverbial hedge backwards look.........some days the hair just doesn't comply.



My hair never looks good on vacation and that's the point.  Pony tail all the way!!



schumigirl said:


> Tom`s new favourite mantra.........we really were going to need another break!!!!


This is my sister and my 2 kids last November


----------



## Zosha

I'm really enjoying reading your report. You certainly know how to holiday! I love that your husband has a proper grin on his face in all the photos! We spent one night at RPR in December and I loved it. Beautiful hotel. I hope we can make it back there one day.


----------



## saskdw

We'll be at RPR in 28 days and these pics are really getting me excited!!!


----------



## FoxC63

schumigirl said:


> *One of the reasons Tom wasn't sure he would love NY was the perceived crowds.......I think he thought every street would be a mirror image of Times Square, total bedlam and he wouldn't enjoy being jostled everywhere........truth is the streets are nothing like that generally......yes, there are areas that are heaving especially Times Sq area at night........now that is busy beyond belief at times.  *



Great photos!  Even though I don't eat bread I would have done the sandwiches too!  Have to try NY deli meat & bread this is on my Bucket List!
Question:  Do you remember what is going on over here?

Are these the "grubby people"?


----------



## angryduck71

So Dragon Challenge is the only ride I can't handle with my motion sickness pills. I wanted to die the one time I rode it. BUT it's one of Davy's favorites. I showed him your pics of it coming down. He's pretty disappointed. :/


----------



## FoxC63

schumigirl said:


> *Opened the door and indeed we had been left a gift...........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> It was lovely...........even though I don't like chocolate cake, it wasn't overly chocolatey and I did enjoy a little of it.......the champagne we kept for another night...........there was also a lovely personal card which was just beautiful and a lovely touch.
> 
> I always love how cosy rooms look at night, and this one was no different.........and the view was spectacular......
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *However the camera didn't much like the glare......so wont post a whole lot of blurry images........
> 
> We showered and pottered around for a little bit and finally climbed into the softest, comfiest bed ever......and it was huge........we could both sprawl out and not disturb each other.......or not......
> 
> The blinds were full blackout and we could barely hear a sound from the street way below........and I think we never even wished one another a good night......we were both asleep before we shut our eyes. *
> 
> *
> Tomorrow was Long Island and back to the city at night........*


So glad you & Tom were well taken care of!  The cake & champagne was very thoughtful!
My stomach felt weird while looking at the scenes below, not sure why but first time for every thing, still so amazing!


----------



## FoxC63

schumigirl said:


> *SUNDAY 10TH.......CONT.........
> *


Congratulations on your anniversary and happy belated birthday!  Love the ring, how thoughtful!  Kudos to you Tom for being such a romantic! XO!


----------



## FoxC63

I'm off to relax with my husband and will pick on Post #100 tomorrow!


----------



## agavegirl1

Well, Schumi, that was an adventurous multiple hours of trip report reading.  I'm surprised I found this so late in the reporting but here I am, all caught up.

I always enjoy your trip reports since you have so much time to really explore the Orlando area.  It's a shame my DH only likes to do HHN as close to Halloween as possible.  I would love to run into you and some of the other Homies but September is so beastly hot to us.  

I really enjoy your food pics and reviews.  Very helpful.  I LOL'd at the woman with the spreadsheet.  She's right though, "that's how you do it for Disney".  Hehe.  

Congrats on the birthday/anniversary and what a fabulous excuse for Tiffany blue boxes.  We are doing 8 nights and 9 days October 2018 after the same length at WDW.  I am getting some great ideas for side trips from your report.  

Our "home" at Universal is Portofino.  DH is totally enamored with that resort.  We have stayed at RPR and it was lovely and relaxing.  DH just likes to pretend we are in Italy again.  Your resort pictures have given me some ammo to lobby for a short stay, maybe in May since we are buying Seasonal Passes this trip.

  Carry on....


----------



## schumigirl

lol.....I agree, it`s lovely when they still want to spend time with you.......and yes, paying is an added advantage.........Kyle is thrilled at that part too......



macraven said:


> _Carole, i just love your pictures of the darkside and hotel.....
> it always lifts me to look at your beautiful pics!_



Thanks mac........I`m glad you like them as I now how much you adore the place too........



klo1335 said:


> My hair never looks good on vacation and that's the point.  Pony tail all the way!!
> 
> 
> This is my sister and my 2 kids last November



Awww..can`t see the pic!!!! And yep, pony tails are my usual go too style.........ideal in the heat!!


----------



## schumigirl

Zosha said:


> I'm really enjoying reading your report. You certainly know how to holiday! I love that your husband has a proper grin on his face in all the photos! We spent one night at RPR in December and I loved it. Beautiful hotel. I hope we can make it back there one day.



Thank you!!!!! We do try to have fun........

He is a happy chappy most of the time.......always get him the same way......unlike me!!! Oh you`ll get back to RP one day I`m sure, it really is lovely!!



saskdw said:


> We'll be at RPR in 28 days and these pics are really getting me excited!!!



I think we miss you by one day if my maths is correct.......you arrive Dec10th??? We leave on the 9th.........



FoxC63 said:


> Great photos!  Even though I don't eat bread I would have done the sandwiches too!  Have to try NY deli meat & bread this is on my Bucket List!
> Question:  Do you remember what is going on over here?
> View attachment 283070
> Are these the "grubby people"?



I`m not a big bread eater either.......although white toast on vacation is a real treat.......I`m easily pleased at times.......lol........

Yes, those people who dress up in the character outfits........they are truly gross........the smell off the costumes isn't nice at all.......I certainly wouldn't let a child of mine pose with them.......saw some take off their fake heads on occasion........


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> So Dragon Challenge is the only ride I can't handle with my motion sickness pills. I wanted to die the one time I rode it. BUT it's one of Davy's favorites. I showed him your pics of it coming down. He's pretty disappointed. :/



It`s strange, I always found DD the one that although it was a bit wild, I found it quite smooth.......could do it more times in a row than Hulk........Aww, I`m sorry Davy will miss it too......fabulous ride.......although I do need to let it go apparently........lol........



FoxC63 said:


> So glad you & Tom were well taken care of!  The cake & champagne was very thoughtful!
> My stomach felt weird while looking at the scenes below, not sure why but first time for every thing, still so amazing!



It really was!!! The New York Palace was a stunning hotel in every way..........and yes the view made me go weak at the knees at times.......I tried to sit on the window ledge properly.........nope couldn't do it........stomach went all funny........not great with heights........



FoxC63 said:


> Congratulations on your anniversary and happy belated birthday!  Love the ring, how thoughtful!  Kudos to you Tom for being such a romantic! XO!



Thank you..........it is a gorgeous ring in the flesh........and yep, he is a real romantic.......he tries to deny it but he really is........thank goodness!!!!



FoxC63 said:


> I'm off to relax with my husband and will pick on Post #100 tomorrow!



See you then!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Well, Schumi, that was an adventurous multiple hours of trip report reading.  I'm surprised I found this so late in the reporting but here I am, all caught up.
> 
> I always enjoy your trip reports since you have so much time to really explore the Orlando area.  It's a shame my DH only likes to do HHN as close to Halloween as possible.  I would love to run into you and some of the other Homies but September is so beastly hot to us.
> 
> I really enjoy your food pics and reviews.  Very helpful.  I LOL'd at the woman with the spreadsheet.  She's right though, "that's how you do it for Disney".  Hehe.
> 
> Congrats on the birthday/anniversary and what a fabulous excuse for Tiffany blue boxes.  We are doing 8 nights and 9 days October 2018 after the same length at WDW.  I am getting some great ideas for side trips from your report.
> 
> Our "home" at Universal is Portofino.  DH is totally enamored with that resort.  We have stayed at RPR and it was lovely and relaxing.  DH just likes to pretend we are in Italy again.  Your resort pictures have given me some ammo to lobby for a short stay, maybe in May since we are buying Seasonal Passes this trip.
> 
> Carry on....



 It`s so lovely to see you post on here...........

Oh Portofino is a beautiful hotel too.....I can see why he would prefer to stay there.......it really is like the real Portofino.....although it smells nicer.....when we went to Portofino the drains were blocked all over......... Not a nice place to be.........thankfully it was a very short visit.......

I`m so glad you have enjoyed reading it though........and yes, 50th Birthday and 25th Anniversary is as good a reason as any for Tiffany.......

We`re going in May too........staying at Sapphire Falls for 10 nights as we thought we might like a trip with no parks........just go around Orlando without trying to fit too much in......but I`m sure we`ll fit a park day in somewhere.......couldn't be that close and not go!!! 

Thanks for the lovely comments.......trying to get the rest done as quick as I can, hopefully before we go in December...........


----------



## saskdw

schumigirl said:


> I think we miss you by one day if my maths is correct.......you arrive Dec10th??? We leave on the 9th.........



We actually arrive in Orlando on Dec. 7th, but we are staying at the Wyndham Grand Orlando at Bonnet Creek the first 3 nights. We are spending a couple days at Disney Springs and then check into RPR on Dec. 10th for 9 nights.

I didn't realize you were going to be there again. That's fantastic. Can't wait to see the new Christmas stuff!


----------



## schumigirl

*THURSDAY CONTINUED..........


So we went up to our room and got showered and changed.........we had a short discussion on where we would be going for lunch........when I say short, we came up with almost every restaurant in Orlando as an option.......but eventually decided on Duffy`s which was right beside the Mall at Millenia. We also planned to get another gift for someone from Total Wine too, so it was quite handy having them both close together. 

We went down to the lobby and spoke to someone we hadn't seen for a few days........and we chatted and caught up when my tummy all of a sudden rumbled so loud everyone around heard it.........lol.......I had drank a whole load of water in the room and tummy was going wild......oh dear.......we said our goodbyes to her and started to head off......but we did take some pictures before we went for lunch......of course........

I loved this purple parasol.........







*













*We love this entrance to the hotel.........so pretty........and very photogenic......everyone seems to take pictures here.........we also see a little bit of damage to a tree in the hotel.........








I wait as Tom goes and gets the car as I have no sun cream on now.....no plans to be in the sun for any length of time, but I don't mind waiting as Tom walks in the blazing heat to get the car.......bless him!!! I do take a couple of pictures though of the outside of the hotel drop off point......

*












*Tom appears fairly quickly as the hotel isn't busy so the car was right at the car park gates.......usually we are parked way down in the car park, but it was quieter than usual......but strangely the hotel was busy, so I guess most folks didn't have cars with them.....but it was nice getting parked so close. 

Duffy`s is a 5 minute drive......and again at the traffic lights before Mall at Millenia we are approached by a woman with a cardboard notice begging. Not nice again, but she really was taking her chances going between these cars.........we don't sit long though thanks to the right turn on red rule......we like this rule!!!
*






*Duffy`s is fairly busy.......we discovered this place last year after passing it for years........we enjoyed it a lot so knew we wanted to go back.......food was good and we liked the atmosphere.........although it`s a bit strange as I hate sports of all kind........except motor racing of most kinds.......but I find football, basketball, hockey......all of it......just not a fan.....Tom can watch football (soccer) but again, more motor sports for us......but I do like a sports bar for food and good company.........

We get seated and she brings us menu`s.........they have a decent selection of food and last year we had ribs, wings and a burger..........we enjoyed them all, so this time we had no idea what we were going to order.........we did order strawberry lemonades first......she brought them fairly quickly and immediately I eyed something I hate........I don't like my drinks to have foliage in them..........
*







*It`s like having a tree in your drink!!!! And it was mint....I hate mint!!!! 

Tom however has no such qualms at having foliage in his drinks...............
*






*There`s two police officers having lunch at the table beside us........when they hear our accents they turn around and ask us where we`re from.......so of course we get chatting and discover when they heard us first talk, one officer had bet the other officer we were from England.......the other said no they`re Scottish.........tall officer wins!!!! Of course we are Scottish, but we have lived in England among other places for the last 23 years..........so it`s not always easy to pick out our accent........but we chat some more to the cops and mention the lady at the lights.......they kinda groan and say they'll move her again......this was where they said they hoped we didn't give anything to these beggars.......no sir we certainly didn't.........

Was nice to chat to them as always........have great admiration for all the emergency services. As they leave they ask if we like the bagpipes.......I say no I hate them.......he just replied.......good girl.......lol........
*

*It`s a nice place, though and we do like it.........but now I`m hungry........and after she brought us our drinks we didn't see her again for an age........I`m smiling here but about to get "hangry" I`m not very pleasant when I get over hungry...........
*







*Eventually we asked another girl where our girl was........and a few minutes later she appeared with no excuse for disappearing........but we did order, I went for coconut shrimp and sweet potato fries with salad and Tom opted again for the half rack and wings.........with a spicy sauce.........

And we waited again........for too long.........eventually we asked her where the food was and if it wasn't ready we would have to leave........few seconds later it appeared........not sure what happened but the kitchen seemed to be a little unorganized today.........a few people around were mention things weren't right.......well, everywhere can have an off day. 

The food however was lovely when it did appear...........
*



















*It wasn't the best lunch we have ever eaten, but we did enjoy it.......although I was so hungry I would have eaten beans.......I hate beans!!!! But not sure we`d rush back again, which is a shame as we so enjoyed it last year..........

We paid up and left the restaurant......went back out and it seemed like someone turned the heat up a million degrees........we decided there and then we weren't going back to the parks to do the water rides........it was one of those days where walking was a chore........and we decided not to go to the pool either........so we drove to Total Wine and spent an hour or so in there.........there is so much to look at.......not just wines........although there are thousands of wines and we find new ones every year.....our wine groups at home would love this place too!!!! But we study the rums, vodkas......so many flavours!!!! Brandies, Bourbons and gins........oh my goodness........and one of the staff members asks if he can help us........he was Scottish.......that was a surprise.......we got chatting to him and marveled at his knowledge of the products in there.........this store was like alcohol heaven for us......and again I`m sure I`ve mentioned it before, but so cheap compared to what we pay for liquor!!!! 

But, we bought the bottles we wanted for our friend and made our way back to the hotel.........we would wrap them up in a gift bag and hand it in later....
*
*We parked the car and walked slowly up the hotel.......it was hot!!! We were glad we weren't heading back in to the parks now......*

*We again went into Orchids Lounge and had a mooch as it was so quiet.............
*













*So warm in here, not the temperature but the feel of the place.......I do wonder what it`ll look like when they do finally revamp the lobby area........

But, we go upstairs and I grab my ipad to Skype Kyle...........he was doing great.......he was so pleased to tell us he had been given a commendation at work.......he was so proud and so our day was made too!!!! I won`t bang on about it as it`s his story not mine. We chatted some more and caught up on news from home and what was happening........not much actually.......that's what we liked to hear.........we chatted for around 45 minutes and then he was off out........so we said we`d chat in a few days........and it wouldn't be long till we saw him anyway.........

About now we headed up to the lounge......and as soon as we went in I overheard someone say something that made me do a double take..........our little Jamie, who had taken to calling us her work parents was leaving Loews!!! We were gutted........and at that she walked in the door.........I called her straight over and she immediately said by the look on our faces oh you've heard..........we gave her a hug and said congratulations..........she hadn't wanted to mention it to anyone in case she jinxed it.......we are exactly the same..........so she told us the whole story.........she is a total package and the company she went to will be so lucky to have her...........we chatted some more and had a real nice talk..........she honestly is the loveliest girl.....she had already given us her private email address as we had sent her some pictures......mainly "hot guy" but we knew we would keep in touch anyway...........
*







*I cannot remember what was so funny here........maybe we were still laughing at Tom being fake offended at us drooling over the pictures from last year of "hot guy".........lol.........

Eventually the poor girl had to go do some work........but lounge was quiet again tonight...........we enjoyed our wine tonight, a lot.......we planned to eat in The Islands Dining Room.........so we enjoyed a few glasses of wine while relaxing.........and of course chatting with the staff........young Andy asked where we were eating tonight.......we told him we were going downstairs and he asked if we had a reservation.......told him we hadn't as we never needed them........but he made one for us anyway.........such a nice young man, we really liked him too. He was everything you would want in someone to do this job........

We sat a little longer in the lounge tonight as we didn't need to get changed again........so between the wine, chatting and the movie on the tv we were quite comfortable up here..........

We eventually left the lounge and went down to Islands..........as we walked in Scooby was just leaving.........I almost yelled for him to come back......lol......but the girl told us he would  be back in half an hour or so........my night was made!!!!! I adore Scooby.......got to be my favourite cartoon character ever......

We sat down over at the back window........nice table with good view over the very quiet restaurant.......we wouldn`t have needed a reservation at all.......but it didn't go wrong.........

We ordered cocktails tonight for a change........I genuinely can`t remember which ones we ordered......but they were nice.........

*












*I do ask the waiter to check they don't use any MSG in any of the dishes.......he says he`ll go check and does indeed come back with the chef to talk to me about any other allergies.........I explain what the issues are he assures me I can order anything off the menu.......good to hear and good to see they take such a interest in folks with allergies. I`m lucky mine are not life threatening.......but it`s nice to have confidence if your concerns are more serious........*

*Tom finally decided on Beef Satay as an appetizer and I went for the Calamari...........for entrees Tom went for Kung Pao Shrimp with noodles instead of rice and I opted again for the steak served rare..........

Before it arrived I saw Scooby and Velma come in........I almost let out a yelp and started clapping like a demented seal.........warts and all trip report.....honestly, I love these characters............Velma came straight over to us and said something to Scooby..........I was in my element......and of course Tom started snapping away as I hugged Scooby and Velma chatted.........she asked lots of questions about where we were from and did we know their tv show and a whole lot of other things......all while I'm` still hugging Scooby........lol.......not the most flattering pictures.......but who cares.........
*













*This was where Velma asked if Tom wanted in the pictures too........yes I told him, come up and get in the pics.........so he did.........who could refuse Velma.........
*


















*The last one is a little blurry, but it was such a fun few moments.........Tom took about 50 pictures, some were blurry as we were moving and laughing ......but most are good, won`t post them all........they spent a long time with us, although it wasn't exactly mobbed.........and it was so much fun!!!! I would have gone just for the character meet alone......the interaction from them have always been amazing and this was no exception.........Velma was so chatty and so funny.......and of course Scooby played along perfectly.........indulging a 50 year old Scooby fan must have been a little weird!!!! 

We said our goodbyes and I hugged Scooby some more and they headed off to talk to another table.........at that our appetisers had arrived.......nice timing.........I had lost my hunger momentarily.........lol......not like me at all..........
*












*I have to say, they were both lovely.........but, just as we were starting to eat our appetisers, our entrees appeared........he went to serve them to us and I stopped him in his tracks.........eh no.......not happening.......told him we had just started eating our apps........he looked and apologized and took them away.........then we realized it had actually been quite a long time since we ordered.......if we had just been sitting waiting we would have realized how long it had been, but with the characters coming in, time had passed quickly.........but no way were we accepting our mains now. 

Our waiter appeared a few minutes and apologized and said they would be cooked fresh when we were ready for them.........not a problem. He said it was a kitchen issue, but honestly......there were 2 other tables in tonight........but we carried on with our starters and enjoyed them immensely..........

However, just as we finish our starters and he clears the plates.......Scooby and Velma appear again.......I see them over the far side of the restaurant and as they head down I hear Velma say to Scooby we`ll go back to the lady from Scotland.........yay!!!!!! I am really childish at times...........and Tom thinks it`s so funny and kinda cute too.............
*













*Here I was telling Velma how cool her outfit was as she was concerned Daphne was a better dresser than she was.......lol.......
*
















*That was where Velma pointed out our meals had arrived........I hadn't even noticed.......and didn't care to be honest........we were having so much fun......but she said Scooby might start eating the steak.........so once again we had another hug and even velma gave us a hug and they were off with Scooby coming back for one last hug.........he knew how to make an old lady happy.........lol........we truly had enjoyed the interaction........and Velma was brilliant, a change from Shaggy..........

So as we waved them off we sat down and checked out our meals........they were freshly cooked.....you can always tell........Tom`s picture is a little blurry but it was nice........my steak was so good......rare as I had asked for..........
*













*I think Tom enjoyed having onions again.........it`s a shame he misses out as I can`t eat them, I do offer to cook them just for him but he always refuses and says it`s not fair on me............but his meal was nice, just not as spicy as promised and he had asked for it to be extra hot.......but tasty.......my steak did indeed have a lovely flavor and as rare as I had asked.........

We really enjoyed our food and our whole evening had been fun.......we didn't know there was a character dinner tonight so it was an added bonus......and I have about a hundred pictures to bore everyone with......although my friends little granddaughter loves them!!!

We paid our check and went upstairs to Orchids and had another cocktail.......we again thought we might have the deep fried cheesecake between us, but we were so full........the cocktail would do us just fine..........

We sat for maybe an hour or so and passed the time chatting and people watching.........we were tired tonight despite not having had an excessively busy day......I think late nights and early mornings were catching up.......but we only had a few days left and wanted to make the best of it, and sleep was something we could do when we got home...........

Bed was around 11pm tonight........we fell asleep watching some kind of Halloween movie on tv. 
*


----------



## schumigirl

saskdw said:


> We actually arrive in Orlando on Dec. 7th, but we are staying at the Wyndham Grand Orlando at Bonnet Creek the first 3 nights. We are spending a couple days at Disney Springs and then check into RPR on Dec. 10th for 9 nights.
> 
> I didn't realize you were going to be there again. That's fantastic. Can't wait to see the new Christmas stuff!




Yes, it was a sudden decision when we got home this year........sneak in a little week`s visit just to see exactly that......all the Christmas decorations, especially all the Potter stuff this year........and the best bit for us is, Kyle is taking 8 days vacation so he can come with us........it`s been a few years since he has been so we are all very excited about it.........

Looks as if it will be stunning..........and sounds like a nice trip for you too!!!!


----------



## I-4Bound

We will be there the same time as you next month! I hope you don't mind, but if I spot you in the parks, I'm coming by to say hello!


----------



## Charade67

Does the hotel post when the characters will be out? I want to meet Scooby Doo.


----------



## macraven

_Characters rotate between the main eateries at the pbh, rpr and hrh

_


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> We will be there the same time as you next month! I hope you don't mind, but if I spot you in the parks, I'm coming by to say hello!



YAY!!!!! Oh you absolutely have to say hello if you see us .........Tom is so used to it now he doesn't bat an eyelid anymore.......I remember the first time someone recognized me in the parks from pictures on here........he was asking who they were......I had no idea, lol.......but they knew us!!! But, please do say Hi if you see us anywhere 



Charade67 said:


> Does the hotel post when the characters will be out? I want to meet Scooby Doo.





macraven said:


> _Characters rotate between the main eateries at the pbh, rpr and hrh
> _



As mac says the characters rotate.......its best to check with the hotel before you go that day to check which character is going to be there on the particular night........It used to be a Monday and Wednesday nights at RP, but we saw Scooby on a Thursday..........


----------



## schumigirl

*FRIDAY 29TH SEPTEMBER

We again awoke early........but again, felt tired.......we were sleeping well enough during the night, and had enjoyed not many disturbances in the night.....except last night........around 1.30am one guy decided to yell all the way down the corridor his name was Darren or whatever and he would make as much noise as he liked and (insert curse word) anyone who tried to tell him otherwise......he announced he planned to come back from HHN on Friday night and wake every (insert another curse word) up..........ok. Aren`t some people idiots..........we got straight back to sleep.........I will say we never heard a word during the next night`s sleep..........idiot. 

So breakfast it was and we had such a lovely chat this morning with one member of staff........he is very artistic and he showed me some of his work on the computer in the lounge.......it`s eclectic, but very good and he is very talented.......another nice young man who has been there a few years now.......it`s a shame when they have to move on, but it`s understandable.........we took our time this morning again and really enjoyed these weird choices for breakfast........I never eat donuts and bread at home.........but it was nice. 

We took the boat this morning and it was nice.......another boiling hot morning, but everyone told us it was to change later today......booooooo.......we had planned to meet Todd at HHN again tonight........and we had hoped to spend a little longer tonight in the event.......but we would see what it was like later.....I wasn't really ready for this weather to stop. 

The boat is fairly quiet and I think the parks won`t be too busy today either........we walk into Studios and see it`s not too bad at all.........we go in to the store first and I see a tee that will suit a friend of ours.........and loads of other things.....but I resist and think I may get them over the weekend........so we head out and see where everyone is...........in the regular Minion line.........it was busy!!!!! Now I like the Minion ride, I really do.......but to queue 90 minutes is not something I`d do, for any ride. But we walk in to the EP and we do hear some grumbles from the line..........and ignore it......

This is a cute little ride and we do it every day we go in to the Studios.........and for the first time we don't stop to get pictures when we come out of the ride.........the gift shop I have to walk through it quickly as there are so many things to buy.......but I`m good.........

We decide again not to do Shrek.......we like it, but I hate all the standing for the preshow......yes, I know how ridiculously lazy that sounds......and usually we do it every trip.......but, we were giving it a miss this year........so on to RRR........this one I am not missing today........
*

*We walk straight on with EP and we ask again for the front.......it`s not too bad this morning so she says go straight down to the front......and we do........I still love this ride although the climb and first drop are the highlights....but what a first climb.........the first time I did this (regular readers will be bored with this story) I thought I was going to die on it.......I stood and watched for ages to make sure no one fell off or died before I even considered going on.........then almost didn't get on as my heart was pounding so much..............finally got on and of course everyone tells you to pick music.......I had a mental blur and ended up with the Beastie Boys......I hate the Beastie Boys........the first climb was so terrifying I couldn't breathe in at one point..........then could only scream......and my wonderful husband and son bought the DVD of that first ever ride...........it is funny to watch...........now!!! I was trying to find I will survive by Gloria Gaynor......that is now my go to song every time on there....I`m so boring.........

But we enjoy this ride today and go on once more.......so much fun, although the last bit can get a bit head rattling at times........but we wont miss it usually..........I think Tom prefers going on with Kyle on this ride.......he says I look too scared at the beginning........we come off and as always there are folks arguing why they should be able to take their phones on the ride..........every time.
*





*We hear a sound from behind Tom and turn so see them clearing the road......and we see a car..........
*







*She is creating a commotion of course as expected of such an icon.......lol.......

We have no plans today to do Jimmy Fallon again........we really hated the ride a lot........although I still say the building itself is lovely inside and well worth a walk around........and of course I would tell everyone to try the ride........we all like different things........I just don't get Jimmy Fallon.......is he supposed to be a comedian or just a tv guy???? I have no clue........won`t watch him anyway.........so we turn to walk through the park in the middle of this area.......and soon as we get in we turn around and walk back out..........the place is filled with smokers........it is so unpleasant to walk through this area.......so we don't.......I get that smokers have to go somewhere..........but this is one of the prettiest places in this area and its out of bounds for me......maybe others don`t  mind......but the smell even in the open isn't pleasant to walk through, people think the smell disappears out in the open but it doesn't, it hangs around and is awful to walk through........so we go around and end up in the small Christmas shop..........
*







*It`s a nice little store and has the same Christmassy scent the other store in IOA has this time around.......beautiful........we don't buy anything here though and wander down by the other side of the park............This area is part of The Purge zone for HHN...........Universal haven't started to pile rubbish outside their buildings.........
*







*I love the New York area of the park.........so many little details people miss....the names on the windows above the shop fronts, and of course the vibe around here is good with the group that sings here every few hours and The famous Blues Brothers show........something that passes 20 minutes if you`re passing......
*






*Think they need to check their clock.........definitely wasn't as late as that!
*



















*We go in and do The Mummy of course.........this is one of the best tame coasters there is........it does get fast, but so much fun......and one we do like to sit on the front again........and we always ask for the front every ride......and it`s never a problem........the regular queue is a little longer this morning......and on our way in the EP line the first time we get to where the TM scans your room key and we see a family arguing they are in the right line.......they aren't......so they have to walk all the way back and join the regular line. The TM dealt with them admirably........but the ride itself was fantastic........some days it feels so much faster than others.........and today was a fast day!!!! I Could feel my teeth rattle around in my head today.......but we did it 3 or 4 times before heading back out, feeling a little dishevilled.......to meet this guy again........he has been this character for years.......and I mean years.......we have pictures of him going way back........

*






*And when there is a little line to get pictures taken he doesn't like line jumpers........someone tried to do it to us a few years back......he very obviously shook his finger at the guy with his son and let him know we were before him.......I liked this guy!!! And he scared me one year when Tom went on to TF on his own......I was down Delancey St when he crept up behind me when I was looking at images on my camera........he spooked the boots off of me.....he had knelt down right beside me and then I turned around.........and someone caught it on camera and showed it to me........lol.......so, yes, I liked this guy.........

The Blues Brothers had just started..........
*













*It is so nice just walking around the park with nowhere to be at a certain time........one of the reasons I have no interest in Disney is the planning.......it fills me with dread how much people plan their day......and the commando style folks do the park........not for me......we like to stroll and take our time and actually enjoy the parks without rushing from one thing to another......may not suit everyone, but it works for us..........
*































*Tom said he wanted to do TF.......I am never sure, yes, it`s similar to Spider man but, its rougher to me.......but I decide to go on. And wished I hadn't. 
*


----------



## schumigirl

*FRIDAY CONTINUED..........

We walk in the EP line for TF and there is actually a line.........seems there had been a fault that stopped the ride for 10 minutes or so, and the line had built up......they were anticipating a 20-25 minute wait for EP........Tom really likes this ride, so we decided to wait. Eventually we got on and set off.......Tom enjoyed it. Till he saw my face........I thought I was going to either throw up or pass out........it was rough.......and I worried the folks in front of me wouldn't be too happy with me if I was ill!!!! But, got through it and slowly made my way out of the ride........I just wanted to go and sit down......so we made our way over to the benches where I  just felt sick and woozy.........and we couldn't believe it.......a smoker sat down beside us and began to light up........normally we would just have wandered away.....but this isn't a smoking area and I felt so ill, so Tom told him he couldn't  smoke here......he did get up and move, but it might have been more because I began retching and he thought I was going to throw up all over his bright red shiny shoes?........Tom went over and got me a bottle of water......he asked if he could jump in as his wife needed some water, the young lady looked over and saw me and said to have it for free........again, a really nice touch.........so I sipped the water and began to feel a little better.........but, it`s an awful feeling to have........I know some people can close their eyes when they feel this way, but I can`t........it makes me worse if I can`t focus on something........anyone who did ballet or ice skating was usually taught to focus on one spot when spinning......usually works for me too.......and no I was never a ballet dancer.......lol..........

I began to feel a little better, and the young TM gave me the thumbs up to check I was ok........I was now. I think I may also have been a little hungry.......that sets me off at times too.........so although it wasn't lunch time yet, we thought I should have something with sugar in it.........I knew just the thing........I had see it advertised the other night and thought it looked nice.........

It was a Candy Corn frozen drink.........you could also get Pumpkin Spice or S`mores flavours..........
*







*It was nice, and really hit the spot for me.......sugary and tasty too.........I wished I had bought one of these sooner, but we were never hungry enough when we passed them for sale........but it was nice and we decided to go sit down.........Tom said we should maybe go back to the hotel if I didn't  feel better.......I would see how I felt after this........

So much quieter today than at night........
*













*I did feel so much better after drinking the sugary drink, and I did share nicely..........and we headed round to go towards Diagon Alley........stopping only to take some pictures of course.......
*













*I love this set of offices and often think it would make a lovely house somewhere.........
*





*As we pass further round we see one of Tom`s favourite characters..........so of course, even though there was a line to see him.........a massive 2 people in front of him lol...........we stood for a picture.........
*







*Tom loves these Back to the Future movies, all 3 of them.......and we had watched them before we left this year......along with the first few Potter movies, Shrek, MIB and DM.........he was a happy camper now.........it`s unusual for Tom to say he wants his pic with a character.........this guy was actually so good, and one of the best Docs we had ever seen there, he had the voice exactly the same as the movies.......quite eerie.........he asked Tom a few questions about the car, and I`m proud of my husband to say he was geeky enough to know the answers.........to which "Great Scot" was exclaimed every time he got an answer right.......it was funny..........good interaction..........

I was feeling fine now so we wandered through past Springfield area.......Tom did jokingly suggest we do Simpsons ride.......yeah that's never gonna happen again.......would have ended our day there and then.........
*



















*It was dulling down slightly now.......but still glaring light wise.....the clouds were certainly coming in, but didn't feel any cooler yet.......we didn't do MIB as Tom didn't want me feeling bad again.........so we headed around to Potter......we wanted some pictures here we had missed over the last days we had been in this trip.......
*












*And of course I love the knight bus is Purple.........
*













*The bus conductor and the shrunken head are a must do meet and greet.........they are funny!!!! And if there`s no queue they will spend ages chatting to you......and even if it`s busy......they are still generous with time.....so we made sure we saw them today.....and we weren't disappointed.......there was only a couple in front of us.......once the two guys who finally decided they weren't in the queue after all moved......
*












*Definitely worth chatting to them, the shrunken head is so funny and very sharp........they are a good double act.........

We bid farewell and head into DA........always the amazing experience.........however many times we walk in here, it`s always impressive.......
*































*We have so many images of this place it`s scary.......but will continue to immortalize our trips with more pictures......love them all!!! It keeps us going through long winters in the UK remembering our times there.........but today we want to do Gringotts but first to do some pictures, so we tell the TM we are taking our camera in to take some pictures and will be back out........of course she says, no problem........
*

























*We take a few more and then head back out to put our stuff in lockers and go do the ride........it`s not one to set off motion sickness so I know I`ll be ok doing it........and I`m fine.......we enjoy it and today for the first time we have a real screamer behind us........it`s not that scary a ride......but heyho.......the ride itself is fine and we consider doing it again as EP is fun on these rides now......and the regular line was fairly long, but we decide not to and instead decide to go get the Hogwarts Express and go over to IOA.
*












*It was either just before or just after Tom took this picture that a man asked me if my name was Carole........I said why yes it is......he said my wife knows your trip reports........his wife was stood beside him and we chatted and she said she had seen we were here at this time and wondered if they would run into us.......always nice to chat to folks......she said they didn't post, just read and all I can remember now was they were from Maine.......I'm not even sure they told us their names.......but a big hello to you if you are reading this, it was so nice to meet you........
*


*You don't miss the bit where you can disappear through the wall by doing EP........Tom missed me actually going through......but folks are always good about hanging back slightly so families can capture this moment.........
*
























*The train is fun.......and we get the folks who were talking about the incident a few weeks before where the train was stopped and folks weren't able to open doors and such like........they had heard someone had almost died in the train.........lol......eh no, it couldn't have been pleasant, but not that bad. Although they do now tell you how to open the door if the train stops for any length of time........thankfully that didn't happen to us and the journey was pleasant, except the couple opposite who looked like Disney had thrown up on them.......Mouse tees, fanny packs, and yes ears.........and she had Disney earrings on......well, they weren't impressed at all..........hmmmm. The other couple were like excited 5 year olds......and that was nice to see.......they must have been early 30`s and were obviously embracing everything Universal.........different strokes I suppose for the Disney couple. 
*







*We came out and decided we would go eat in Confisco Grille......hadn't been there in a while.......but we were really hungry now......and thirsty.......

Cont.......again........*


----------



## agavegirl1

I have to get a photo of the dragon in Diagon from that angle, it's breathtaking.


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> I have to get a photo of the dragon in Diagon from that angle, it's breathtaking.



Thanks..........you can get so many good pictures there.......everything turn out well for some reason......well, most of them...lol......


----------



## Metro West

Keep it coming girl! You know I love your reviews!


----------



## macraven

_All your pics are fabulous!_


----------



## pattyw

Nice pictures! I always get a list going from your TR's as to what we need to do on future trips- so far a trip to Sapphire Falls bar, the Caribbean show, RP restaurant character dining (love Scooby), and oh yeah- take a lot of pictures! It seems we're always busy getting from one place to another, I don't take pictures of our trip!


----------



## schumigirl

*FRIDAY.......CONT......AGAIN........

We walk rather slowly round to Confisco Grille.........we gave it a miss before as our last meal there hadn't been great, not bad, just not as good as before. And as there are so many good options around it`s easy to cut a place for a while.......but we wanted to go again........and as it`s so hot out, walking in was welcome relief from the heat.........we are taken to a nice booth at the far end of the restaurant and we order a Fanta each straight away.........we get the menu`s and have a ponder over what to have here........everything looks so good.........

The lady taking care of us comes back and I ask her if there are onions in the Pad Thai......just out of curiosity.......she says no, never been onions in it.......I was sure but wanted to check......not that I was ordering it today...........we first ordered a pitcher of sangria.......we hadn't had that in here so was curious to try it.......and we weren't disappointed.......it was nice!!!!

Tom decided to order the pizza of the day, with added jalapeno......this was quite a small pizza from memory, but he could have some of my fries too as I opted for the Buffalo Shrimp and Chicken sandwich.......it sounded nice.....and again I asked for extra jalapenos.......she checked I knew it was already quite hot.......I said oh yeah!!!!! We do like our food hot...........
*







*It`s nice in here, we feel comfortable again and think we have made the right choice to come back again.......of course the sangria helped.......it was fairly strong I have to say!!! 

The little bread rolls were nice too, better than the pitta bread they had before with some kind of flavoured butter.......








Our food arrived soon after and it did look nice......well mine did.........Tom`s looked a little lacking somehow.....but it was nice.
*












*His pizza was tasty I have to say, but mine was lovely.........I didn't eat the bun, well didn't eat the top half......and we shared the fries which were tasty for regular fries.........we had enjoyed this meal and enjoyed the sangria too.........and it was nice sitting in the restaurant that was nice and cool, very relaxing. And this was how we liked to spend our time......not having to rush anywhere. 

We paid the check and then walked outside........we saw a gate open that isn't normally open......it didn't say no entry, so we went in..........
*







*It was a little place I had just never noticed before.........and didn't lead to anywhere interesting.......

We walked out as usual into POE and as always take a few images.......we love this little area, so colourful and plenty to see and hear........
*




























































*We do go in to the Christmas shop and I can`t resist buying a few more things.......they have so many gorgeous Christmas things and they do last forever.......about 7 years ago we bought a load of Grinch tree decoration with flashing lights, and they still work perfectly........so we picked up more tree decorations......my excuse is, we have a lot of trees to decorate!!! And I`m sticking to it........we adore Christmas in our home and I`m referred to as Mrs Christmas by friends........I think it`s a compliment.......lol......
*






























*We take them with us today as we are heading out of the park, but they wrap them up so well as they know they are going to be in for a bumpy ride on the way home.....touch wood all our things we bought over the years have made it home safely........hoped it would continue..........

We came back out and indeed the air had changed slightly, still hot, but slightly atmospheric around us.......so we headed back to the hotel........
*













*The walk back is slow today.......well, we had enjoyed some sangria.......we don't usually drink lunchtimes in the park, and I think that might have been the first time.........we would definitely enjoy that again!!!

We made it back in less than 10 minutes despite that slow walk.......but we soon quickened our step as the rain began to fall.......quite lightly at first, but got heavier as we entered the hotel lobby........one of the valets informed us we had made in back in time as it was forecast heavy.......oh dear........so much for HHN later tonight.........

Before we saw the rain, we thought we might go back to Citywalk and play the haunted side of minigolf, but of course, the rain would stop that anyway......so we decide to go for a sleep......we planned to sleep at least 2 hours........and we did. 

We woke up and couldn't believe we had slept soundly for two and a half hours......and we felt better for it I have to say...........

We had thought we had better let Todd know we wouldn't be going now for sure, we had waited to see what the weather was doing before we made up our mind about HHN.......but as we opened the drapes we saw it was indeed chucking it down.....and didn't show any signs of slowing down. So we sent Todd an email and a PM in case he missed one that we wouldn't be going.......we were sad about that as we love meeting up with him.........we have known him a long time.........but we would get absolutely drenched and to be honest when it`s that bad half the SA aren't out.........

So, jumped in the shower and got changed, went up to Club Lounge and made ourselves comfy there..........we thought about food for later and decided we would walk over to Sapphire Falls and eat in Strong Water Tavern........we really like it in there.........

But for now it was either Samuel or Andy that gave us the choice of movies to watch.......I forget again what we chose, but we settled down with wine, some cheese and crackers and watched the movie.......all the while chatting to the staff of course........that was what was one of the nicer things of staying so long, you really get the chance to get to know them all, well, most of them.......some we got to know better than others of course.........but this was just lovely and so cosy, but we felt bad for everyone at horror nights tonight, it was dreadful outside....... 

We sat till around 7.45 and walked over to Sapphire through our usual way of passing Tchoup Chop and through the ballroom areas and then we hit SF........
*







*We see no one tonight the whole way across and even when we get to the Universal store there`s no one there........for one split second I worry I`m dreaming there`s no one around........but, no, all of a sudden there are people around.............

I have to say, I did worry it was going to be mobbed as the weather was so bad, it was busy, but not full to bursting...........we find two seats at the bar and park ourselves there for the night...........
*






*We have a think about drinks before food, and Tom opts for a Rum Tasting.......you get three rums and I can`t remember if you pick them or the bartender does.........but he is happy!!!!! I stick to wine.........we know the bartender now and he recognizes us straight away......he signals he`ll be two seconds.......and he is over straight away to take our order.......
*













*Now we have a drink we begin to think of food.........and easily decide to order Crab salad and Caribbean ceviche.........they are both lovely, we really enjoyed them on previous visits.........*













*They really are delicious.........honestly, so fresh tasting....of course not everyone likes ceviche, but we do!!! 

We occasionally glance out the windows, and the rain hasn't appeased any........although someone says it has eased slightly.......I hoped so, as so many only go for one night to horror nights...........

But, we were happily ensconced in our favourite bar with good food and nice wine.........I had gone for a more expensive white wine I hadn't tried before, and it was lovely.......meanwhile Tom was happily getting through his selection of rums..........
*












*We had so enjoyed the food we ordered two more plates......same again.........they are fairly small so we didn't feel too greedy having another two plates of food..........

Chatting to the barman who was excellent........he asked if I drank rum at all.......I said no, not straight but in a cocktail I could demolish a fair amount.......he laughed and said had I tried coconut rum........now he had my attention.......I adore coconut so was curious as to why I had never tried it before......so I said yep, I`ll try one.........bless him he gave me a sample to try..........big mistake........I loved it!!!!! It was so smooth I could easily drink this straight with just ice.......very dangerous..........especially after wine.........

But, as our second plates of food arrived so did a measure of coconut rum arrived........well, I had to drink it.........lol..........so food and drink were a huge success tonight. 

We sat a while longer and I got some water too as I had enjoyed a few wines tonight.........but eventually we decided we had better make a move and walk back home.........thankfully it doesn't take long..........we pay our check and thank our lovely barman for his info on all things rum. We had enjoyed a lovely evening again..........we were a little sad though as today had been our final park day, we planned to have an easy weekend of mooching around doing not very much. 

We stop off at the front desk at RP as we know one of our favourite men Bryson is working tonight, and this is the last night we`ll see him this visit as he isn't back at work till after we leave Monday, and would hate to miss him. So we said our goodbyes and had a hug then went upstairs where despite our long sleep this afternoon we fell into bed and slept like babies all night long.*


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Keep it coming girl! You know I love your reviews!



 yay........nice to see you........I`m so glad you`re enjoying reading Todd...........



macraven said:


> _All your pics are fabulous!_



Thanks mac........at the time I sometimes think I`ve taken too many pics........but we love em!!!!! Glad you like them..........



pattyw said:


> Nice pictures! I always get a list going from your TR's as to what we need to do on future trips- so far a trip to Sapphire Falls bar, the Caribbean show, RP restaurant character dining (love Scooby), and oh yeah- take a lot of pictures! It seems we're always busy getting from one place to another, I don't take pictures of our trip!



I`m glad you like them too..........I actually thought this day I hadn't, or rather Tom hadn't taken too many pictures, but when we uploaded them I saw he indeed had taken a lot........

Sapphire Falls is our favourite onsite bar for sure..........love it!!!! Everyone is so friendly and food is good.......what more can you ask!!! And yes, Scooby Doo is a real highlight, despite being a recently turned 50 lady........it made my night!!! 

Not many days left to go now..........so, glad you`re still reading along.........


----------



## angryduck71

I am not a big drinker, but I do like rum.  Now I want to try the coconut rum!


----------



## schumigirl

*SATURDAY 30TH SEPTEMBER

Well, I should get this trip report finished as the last few days we really didn't do much at all..........we had whooped our engines done.........think this day was the least pictures taken ever!!!


This morning we slept till after 8, well, I woke earlier but did eventually fall back over........and then woke with a jump to see it was 8am......I thought it was much later than that.......Tom would happily have slept longer today, but he did get up........I had showered before he surfaced and soon enough we were up in the lounge and enjoying our breakfast. We chatted some more to young Kolby.......I always forget how to spell his name......sorry........but he`s been there for around 4 years..........and he had been joking with us most days that we were still there.......I think he wondered if we ever were going home at times........
*







*We did indeed say goodbye to him this morning.......hoping we would see him again another time unless he had moved one. He blinked!!

Today was raining, and it looked pretty miserable. So no pool day, and we did think of maybe this afternoon going back in to do the water rides.....and we had booked to go back to Ocean Prime tonight.........but for now we just headed to Mall at Millenia, I could always find something to buy there. 

We first stopped off at the front desk to hand over a thank you gift for the ladies and gents who had looked after us since we arrived......they loved them!!! 

The drive to the Mall was uneventful......and we parked up and went inside..........again, for a Saturday it wasn't busy. We tend not to take too many pictures on our last few days, unless we are in the parks somehow........we never feel like taking many, I suppose it`s the feeling of the end of the trip is so close and we do feel a little down. 

I buy an extra chubby lipstick in Macy`s and a new mascara, I had liked the sample one I got in the free gift, so wanted a full size one.......between that and a few things from Williams and Sonoma and Bath and Body we soon passed our time and then decided where we go for lunch. 

We had seen this place a few times over the last couple of years and had never gone in, but someone from the hotel had mentioned it was decent, so we thought we would give it a try.........
*







*We went in and it was already fairly busy, and what a lovely warm welcome we got........always nice..........she aske dif we had been there before and we told her we hadn't eaten here and she was even more welcoming..........we got shown to our table and began to study the huge menu.........not Cheesecake Factory big, but big enough.........we had no idea what to have, but I was starting with a cocktail..........I was in my last few days, so I needed no excuse.........so we ordered Strawberry Lemonades and I ordered a Strawberry Margarita.........we liked this place, nice restaurant.........
*







*I was looking at the pizza, the girl looking after us explained they were very deep bases........but I thought ok, the spicy chicken and pineapple with no onions  sounded good and added extra jalapenos........and Tom went for ribs.......with a classic sauce.........
*












*I have to say the food was a bit of a letdown. The pizza was indeed as she had described.......all base......a lot of base.......but I had been told, I ate what I wanted to and left the rest......mainly base. Tom`s ribs were the first ribs in America he has ever eaten that were not fall off the bone as promised.........they were just ok. Not what ribs we are so used to. But it was an alright meal, and would probably go back.....just not order the same dishes again. 

So, we paid the check and left.........

We drove down to the Mercedes Garage near the Mall. We visit every year and always like to look in the accessory store, as we have picked up Key Rings in the past that are unique to the USA so we cant get them in the UK, very different........and Kyle was picking up his brand new Mercedes a few days after we got home, so hoped we could get him a newer one.....but one that no one else had........and we did. We found a very sleek but definitely male styled  one.......just hoped he would like it........and he did!!! 

We spent some time looking at the cars, but today we just weren't feeling like doing much.........

Tonight we had originally planned to go back to Ocean Prime, but we had latterly arranged to meet Jamie and her sister in law at HHN....although she had been poorly so thought they might not make it.........but now they were definitely making it we would cancel Ocean Prime..........we had The Palm as our last dinner for this trip planned tomorrow night, so we would grab anything later.  We were looking forward to seeing them......just hoped the rain would go off..........

So back to the hotel and did start to pack a little, just a little.........our parcels had been delivered too, so now we had everything we planned to take home with us.........I just looked and thought........oh dear.......or words to that effect..........I left out a few things that we would need between now and Monday, and actually managed to get it all in.......barely.......I was glad we hadn't made another trip to Bed Bath and Beyond..........

We went up early to the Club Lounge. We had gifts, thank you card and chocolates to hand in there too......and a few of our favourites were there to enjoy them!! They were thrilled with them........


There was a family in who we began chatting to at the tv end of the lounge.........they were British but had emigrated to Australia a few years back. We clicked with them immediately and just started chatting like old friends........they had two kids who were lovely........

Meanwhile I had slipped away and asked Andy to please cancel Ocean Prime for us.......he of course said it was no problem.......the rain looked like it was going off, so we would all definitely be going..........we had arranged a time to meet Jamie outside the Mummy and had just emailed her to confirm they were still going and so were we. 

But meantime we sat and chatted to this lovely couple for a few hours.......the food came out and we didn't bother with it, but we all did enjoy some wine of course........I love chatting to people and always nice to find folks that are the same. Also spoke briefly to a couple who are there the same time every year, had never met them before but they were from Boston......I love that strong Bostonian accent.......although the wife was from somewhere else, but the husband was very obviously from there..........

But we spoke more to Emma and Andrew..........but eventually it was just after 7ish and we knew we had to leave to head to the park. Sadly the rain didn't look too far away.........we wished them well on their onward journey back to visit family in the UK and then home, they`d had quite a journey as I think they had come from Seattle and were also going somewhere else too.......quite a journey from Oz.........

We got the boat and as soon as we got off the rain started........well, we were here now..........

We went in and did AHS.....we were straight in as there was no one there.......same with The Shining.......there were more in the regular line, but we walked on with no one in front of us........we enjoyed those houses again, they were a lot of fun.........

We did think now we would walk round and get a slice of pizza from Louie`s as I was a little hungry now, but when we got there they were closed and had someone outside saying they would open in an hour.........seriously!!!! So we did the unthinkable.......and I can only reason I was incredibly hungry.......we went in to Richter Burger!!!! There was a little line, but we thought we would just get one burger and fries and share it as we wanted to eat later........but for some unknown reason we got two burgers and two fries.....I had gone to sit down so Tom had collected the food and told the woman it was only one burger......woman said it was his. So he came back and said he didn't know I had ordered two........I said no I definitely only paid for one!!! We called a lady over and told her we had the wrong order, she said it was fine and enjoy......well, fair enough.........but.......food here isn't great. It used to be, many years ago but now it`s not worth it. Won`t eat here again. I think we ate less than half a burger each and a couple of fries.

We left and walked round to The Mummy and stood under the locker areas......didn't get in anyone`s way as there was no one there..........there was hardly any SA out by now........and then I saw Jamie.......they were wet too.........we had a good old hug and a good old giggle at how wet we were.........she introduced us to her sister in law Patty who was lovely too and had a good old chat........but we weren't planning to now go around the park as it was heaving down.......they wanted to go do Bill and Ted as it was the last year, and her sis in law hadn't done HHN before, so they were ploughing through........I admired them for making the most of it.........we did get some pictures though........
*













*We chatted some more, but we didn't want them to miss valuable horror time, so we said our goodbyes and knew we would keep in touch as we had arranged to see Jamie next year when we visit...........so we both set off our separate ways in the rain which was now bouncing down. 

We did think of doing Dead Waters one last time, but honestly we were drenched.........so straight to the boats which mercifully there was one waiting to go. We were feeling a little cold now, so instead of going straight to Orchids Lounge we would go to our room first and dry off and change. We ran into Samuel first and we looked like drowned rats.........he did ask if it had been raining.........lol.........chatted to him and then went to change. I just blow dried my soaking wet hair into something kind of reasonable..........it would do........

We left our camera in the room as we were just hungry, tired and wanted to sleep............

We both ordered a cocktail and we shared two plates of sushi......and it was nice. We stuck to our old favourites of Mexican and the Dynamite one......it was relaxing and we caught some tv that was on.......sports, have no clue......then we ordered another cocktail each and sat a while longer.........Jen was taking care of us tonight again and marveled we were still here.......lol......we got that a lot........but eventually tiredness overcame us and we meandered up to our room and were soon fast asleep before we knew it........last full day tomorrow...........*


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> I am not a big drinker, but I do like rum.  Now I want to try the coconut rum!



I don't usually drink straight liquor.......but this was as smooth as they come!!!! 

Also Pineapple Rum too is sooooooo easy to drink.......but very dangerous too........lol.......


----------



## schumigirl

*SUNDAY OCTOBER 1ST.........

This is the month we hate to see on the calendar........it means we`re going home...........

We were up bright as buttons this morning.........we had plans to meet friends at the Mall at Millenia for lunch......but friends sister in law was going to be there too........not so keen on her......she`s.........well, she has very different ideas to us and same with my friend, my friend is very patient with her......others struggle......so although I was looking forward to seeing friend......there was a downside.

We were also meeting macraven in the lobby for catch up, sadly it was going to be our shortest catch up yet........we weren't doing HHN tonight so wouldn't be able to spend time there, and had plans this afternoon. But, it was better than nothing......

First we went up for breakfast and said goodbye to young Andy who we had really gotten to know well over our visit, he was a young man who was going to do really well in his chosen career. It`s quite sad to think we may not see some again.........they are always so lovely. 

But after breakfast we finished packing and were back in our room for a phone call I was getting from a relative.......and we were also Skyping Kyle. He was looking forward to us coming home, which was nice to hear.......we had missed him too and couldn't wait now to see him and give him a hug. He was doing good though and had been shopping for all fresh stuff for when we got home........

So that passed a while before it was time to go down and meet macraven.........always a joy to see anytime. She had just checked in and I caught up with her in the lobby and said we were sitting over in the lounge and to come sit for a while.......I was annoyed we were meeting friends so early, but they had a schedule to follow as they were going to something at Disney later!!!! I did ask them why of course........lol........but we did have a lovely chat with macraven and caught up with each other.......and as always it`s never long enough...........and we both had to head off in our different directions.......and after we left I said to Tom, we didn't get a picture!!!! We always take a picture.........I was annoyed at that too. But at least we had seen each other.........and it was lovely catching up in person instead of phone or email..........

So we started to set off for the Mall........as we walked out to the car, our friend and her husband were walking in over the bridge?? I looked a little surprised as we were meeting at Cheesecake Factory........long story short they asked did we want to eat somewhere else without the sister in law........yes!!!!!! They had parked their car so we went in theirs and decided to go to O`Charleys on Turkey Lake Road..........it`s far too long and complicated to repeat what happened so I won`t.......but we would enjoy the peace and quiet all the same. 

O`Charleys was our come back to place this year.........and today was just as nice..........we got seated after a slight wait.......and the young girl taking care of us wasn't exactly attentive..........but she was ok. We all ordered strawberry lemonades and peruse the menu together........it`s a slightly limited menu today with many brunch items on there........but I know what I want.......and so does everyone else..........they`re not big picture people and he is horrified by taking of food pictures, so we grab a couple while he is in the bathroom and I don't ask to take a picture of his or her food.......lol......
*





*Tom goes for the ribs and steak, which is cooked immaculately.......and I go for the Buffalo chicken sandwich again........our friends both order pancakes and egg type dishes.........more brunch style food.......but it does look nice..........
*












*We sit and chat for a while and soon realise we have been sitting far too long, they were supposed to pick sis in law back up by now......so we hurry and try and pay the check, but the girl is nowhere to be found........she eventually wanders back and we ask for the ooey gooey pie that we ordered to go.........she had forgotten..........eventually she brought it and very nicely brought us strawberry lemonades to go.........maybe she wasn't as bad after all.........

They dropped us off at the hotel and we said we`d see them soon after we got home..........it was a nice lunch after all. And we still had this to share.......we planned to enjoy that after The Palm tonight........
*







*We finished the last of our packing that we could do, and went up to the Club Lounge for the last afternoon.........Samuel was there today and we had such a lovely chat with him.......lounge wasn't too busy but he popped back and forth when he got the chance.....another lovely guy. We do both have a few glasses of wine as no one is driving tonight, so we can both enjoy a drink. And of course our glasses are never given the chance to be empty......which is also nice!!! 

We do eventually leave the lounge and head down to get changed, saying a few goodbyes on the way..........always sad. 

But, we get showered and changed and get ready fairly quickly........

We walk down to get an ODC to take us for our reservation........we get one as they are always sitting outside when you want them....and for the price of a tip, they are ideal.........we make it to HRH well ahead of our reservation as although I`m not overly keen on this hotel, we do take some pictures. It`s not that it`s a bad hotel, it just doesn't appeal to us......maybe I`m too old now........
*











*It does have a very nice pool area, but not a pool we ever want to go to........too noisy usually for us.......and too shallow. Tom can swim in the RP pool, whereas he can`t swim in this one, but it is pretty and there`s hardly anyone in it tonight......even for a Sunday night. We do notice it`s not raining and maybe wish for a short moment we were doing horror nights tonight........but we really were too tired. 
*













*We wander back inside and head down towards The Palm.........Tom is taking my picture when a couple offer to take one of both of us.......
*







*We adore this restaurant........absolutely love everything about it. The ambience, the menu suits us and the food has never disappointed.....and service is top notch. We gave it a miss for a few years and I`m not entirely sure why........Kyle isn't a big steak eater and very rarely eats an appetizer, so maybe that was the reason..........

We go in and Lauren welcomes us again and takes us to our table........she does remember us from previous night as mention being in the week before.......she is glad to see us back. This lady really knows her job inside out and has been there for years.........she then made a point of getting our first names as we do prefer to be called by them instead of Mr and Mrs......I much prefer informal with people...........

Our booth is a good one, and we are immediately offered water while we choose wine.......I again tell her I don't need the menu, we`ll have a bottle of Stag`s Leap Hands of Time........we know we like it..........and quick as a flash our wine and then bread appears........we are surprisingly hungry after our reasonable lunch today.* 














*This was difficult tonight..........our waitress Joyce had informed us the giant shrimp wasn't available........and that's what I had planned to have again.......and Tom was torn between having the divine Lobster Bisque again.......I have never heard Tom go on about an appetizer as much as this..........but he did like the idea of the maple bacon........so he was imparting this information to Joyce to explain why he was taking so long to choose.........eventually he did go for the maple bacon just to be different tonight........I opted for the jumbo lump crab cocktail............
*












*As we sat and chatted about the end of our trip nearing and generally passing the time......Joyce appeared with a smaller bowl of the Lobster Bisque for Tom as she had heard how much he loved it........now that was so nice of her!!!!! And it was a decent bowl, not just a tablespoon or two........I may even have had a taste or two........it truly was heavenly.
*






*Now Tom wished he had ordered the Bisque.........gorgeous!!!! 

But, our appetizers appeared soon after, of course he thanked Joyce for being so kind and bringing some Bisque for him, she said no problem she didn't like to think he was missing out since he enjoyed it so much last time..........
*












*She did check I knew about the Atomic Horseradish..........lol.....I told her yes, I knew all about it......even for me it was hot!!! I could just manage a tiny little bit on any piece of food..........if you do try it, be careful, it is nuclear hot!!!!

But, the crab was lovely.......so fresh and tasty. And a large portion too....... Tom`s was ok........he wouldn't get it again, but glad he tried it........next time he`d have the Lobster Bisque........

We were now ordering our entrees.......I went for the smaller 9oz filet, served medium rare and Tom went for the 14oz New York Strip served medium......and we knew it would be exactly as it should be........we again opted to share the three cheese potato au gratin.......we do like that one and it is more than enough for two or even three.  

I asked Joyce if we could have one of the cocktails on the menu.........it was the Cherry Blossom one, and I had meant to order it before we had our food, but she said it would be out momentarily..........

You are never rushed her between courses, which is one of the many things we love about this place...........

We pass the time again as we wait for our entrees, and it is so relaxing here.......it`s not too busy tonight, maybe as it`s Sunday and a little later than usual..........but, when the food arrives it doesn't disappoint..........
*
























*The cocktail was lush!!!!!!

The steaks are both gorgeous......for want of a better description..........tastiest steaks around and not over seasoned.......and cooked sublimely........I could eat this every night of the week and never tire of it..........

Joyce checks everything is good for us and we carry on tucking in to our lovely meal...........

It`s always a shame when the meal is done.........but we have enjoyed every piece again.........

We think about dessert and decide to share a crème brulee.........Lauren comes back to the table and says she remembers it was a celebration last visit........we tell her yes our last meal here was birthday/anniversary...........the staff are just so lovely here too........this was going to be a regular restaurant for us from now on, every visit. 

Our dessert arrives and Joyce sends an added dessert to add to our celebration from the last visit........hey, I`ll celebrate anytime.......it was the same birthday cannoli`s I had the previous visit........
*













*We share both desserts and I may have enjoyed more of the Crème Brulee than Tom did.......but that was normal.........

We had loved every second of our meal again tonight.......we finished off our wine and Joyce chatted a little while we waited on the check.  She had definitely earned an extra special tip tonight for the bisque alone, but service had been exceptional. 

We paid and left saying our goodbyes to Joyce and Lauren on the way out.......

We wanted to have a little photo op before getting the car home, so we wandered over to the famous fountain outside.........
*






*There was hardly anyone around again........and we got a car almost immediately. You just have to give your name and room number at the hotel you are staying at......and of course a tip. It only takes a few minutes for us to get back home. 

We have had a lovely night, but we feel a little somber now.......we are about to have our last nights sleep for a while in this hotel........it`s hard not to get upset at the thought of leaving........we do stay longer than some, but doesn't mean we`re any less ready to leave when the time comes. 

Upside is we get to see our boy of course..........

For now, we watch some tv and I look out the window trying to ignore the sparks coming from Duelling Dragons destruction........then bed around 11.30pm. 
*


----------



## Lynne G

Always great pictures.  Sorry I did not get to meet ya this time.  Was also arriving on the 1st, but went to Disney instead.  

Last nights are always bitter sweet.  Fun is over, but happy to be home again, in own bed.

Follow on.  Lovely as usual.


----------



## PoohIsHome

NY seems like it was so long ago! LOL! Can't believe we're at the end of another epic Tom and Carole trip.....but another is just over the horizon! And Kyle gets to go back!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Fabulous! Fabulous!
I'm always amazed by the amount of activity you can fit into a day.  And clearly having a blast while doing it!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Always great pictures.  Sorry I did not get to meet ya this time.  Was also arriving on the 1st, but went to Disney instead.
> 
> Last nights are always bitter sweet.  Fun is over, but happy to be home again, in own bed.
> 
> Follow on.  Lovely as usual.




Last nights are always difficult........a real mix of emotion though......

Glad you`re enjoying reading.........


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> NY seems like it was so long ago! LOL! Can't believe we're at the end of another epic Tom and Carole trip.....but another is just over the horizon! And Kyle gets to go back!



NY does seem like an age ago!!! As soon as we arrived in Orlando though NY became a distant memory........yep, we have a few trips coming up and certainly the December one with Kyle is the one we`re looking forward to most.........


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Fabulous! Fabulous!
> I'm always amazed by the amount of activity you can fit into a day.  And clearly having a blast while doing it!



Thanks!!!!!

We always think we didn't do much when we think back......then we really think and realise we don't sit down much.......except the Club Lounge of course this trip.......lol......yep, we love every second we`re there.........


----------



## DontRushMe

Thanks again for taking the time to write a trip report, I have made notes of all the things we need to fit into our trip.  We leave in 3 DAYS!


----------



## schumigirl

DontRushMe said:


> Thanks again for taking the time to write a trip report, I have made notes of all the things we need to fit into our trip.  We leave in 3 DAYS!



YAY!!!!! 3 days...........

Thank You.........I am so glad you`ve enjoyed it and taken notes.......lol.......I hope you have a wonderful trip and come back and tell us about it.........



Well, had planned to spend the afternoon doing the final day, but just had a text from our Broadband supplier saying it will be going on and off intermittently today as they do another upgrade!!!! Unbelievable........we have super fast Broadband when it does work......but it`s going off an awful lot recently........

Annoying.


----------



## Lori74

I just wanted to say thank you for all of your trip reports! All of your hard work is very much appreciated by many of us!! The reports are informative and very entertaining. Happy holidays and safe travels!


----------



## schumigirl

*MONDAY 2ND OCTOBER.........

It had finally arrived. Our last day loomed ahead of us like the proverbial bad penny today.........

We had slept well, and even though it was still early, we just got up. Feeling like the condemned pair we shuffled to get ready this morning, trying to unrealistically stretch the morning out even further. 

Breakfast was fun and sad at the same time, having a giggle with the staff, but soon as breakfast was over we were saying our goodbyes again. Samuel especially we would miss from this morning`s group. But, it`s a strange feeling, as much as though we don't want to leave, when it`s the last day once we have left the hotel we just want to get home in 5 minutes.....unfortunately the flight and time before took a little longer. 

A friend had asked if we needed a late checkout, but we said we didn't this visit as we were leaving just after lunchtime, we appreciated the offer though........we had planned to leave cases with bell services and eat lunch in Jake`s before leaving. 

We passed the last hour or so in the room, packing everything last minute and we alarmingly noticed how the suitcase was straining to close with everything in......I have to say some of my clothes were feeling the same way after almost a month of dining out and having fun 

Taking a last look at the view, I was again annoyed by DD disappearing before my eyes........
*






*I would continue to follow the destruction through several twitter sites with daily images of it`s demise. 

It wasn't the nicest of days outside......
*






*But, once we were all packed we began to head downstairs. We had arranged to meet someone as we checked out, who is incredibly kind to us during our stays, to say goodbye at 10.45 and we would just be in time.  Have you ever met someone who is just the nicest, kindest person on the planet. This person is. 

So, I was feeling very choked up as we went down in the elevator.........nothing unusual there for me. At this point we had planned to come back in May, so it didn't seem too long away, but still so sad for us to leave. 

We met our friend and weren't looking forward to the goodbye`s there.......but we did get to meet someone else very special that really made our day. And it certainly helped cheer us up no end........I didn't feel like crying anymore. 

But, we did say our goodbyes to our friend and then we went to check out. The lovely Josmin checked us out and we thanked her again for taking such good care of us while we were there........and said we hoped to see her next year........she of course said the same thing. 

We checked our luggage in and went down to Jake`s as it was now just after 11.30.......not too early for lunch after all.* 

*There were already quite a few people in and we were seated quickly........non alcoholic drinks today. We ordered our usual pizza to share and two strawberry lemonades........
*







*For our final meal this trip it was pretty darn nice!!! We paid our check and went back upstairs to get our luggage and do the walk of shame out to the car and head for the airport. 

I do take a few last images of the lobby and outside area though.........
*



















*You don't normally see the drop off area so quiet...........

I had stood with the luggage while Tom went and retrieved the car..........I always look around and try and take every single memory with me of the place. 

Now I was beginning to feel weepy.........but, at that point Tom appeared with the car. So, we loaded up and set off for the drive to MCO.

We never look back now so it was straight ahead to Universal Boulevard.......we always go this way back, same way as we come in........it misses out I4 which is always to be encouraged........and we pass the Eye...........I took a picture a few years ago from our car while moving and I challenged myself to get as good a one as before today.........Tom did slow down a little for me to capture it...........
*







*Not too shabby for being in a moving vehicle...............

The drive is as usual uneventful and quick. We seem to arrive in no time at all......and we approach we get more despondent when we see this
*











*This always gets a big "Boooooooo" as we pass..........

We find the lane for car drop off and drive in. Alamo are usually hassle free when we drop the car off, but after a very dodgy experience with Dollar a few years back, we always dread they will try and "tourist trap" us.........but today, we get a receipt for zero to pay. That's all we ask. 

We bring our luggage out and are approached by an airport worker asking if we want to hire his services........he has a trolley cart for luggage. No thanks....he did emphasize the "hire" part of that sentence........we could manage fine as we had two suitcases and two hand luggage between us.....albeit all four were now heavy!!!!

We took our last gulps of Orlando air, fuel and jet fuel mainly......lol.......but headed inside feeling a little blue, but ready to get home now. 

The line for bag drop wasn't too bad and we arrived just as they opened check in........with one staff member. Seriously.........eventually more started to wander out but there`s a distinct lack of urgency to get lines down here..........however we are both dreading the weigh in.....although the portable scales say we are just a little over on one and 2kg over on the other, we still don't fancy having to start switching things around between cases.......we would just pay the excess baggage.........

So, its our turn and we are over. By quite a lot. And she doesn't say anything........we thank her profusely and take our boarding passes and passports and head off. Thank goodness they didn't weigh hand luggage!!!! 

I like this airport. But, they are doing an incredible amount of work to it now.......so it doesn't look pretty everywhere.........we head round to the central area near where the food court is......try and find a quietish spot to Skype Kyle. We had told him we would when we got to the airport........he had checked already and saw our flight was on time.......thankfully!! We did manage to chat a little and I showed him around where we were in the airport. It had been a while since he had been here..........but soon we said our goodbyes and finally said we would see him tomorrow. yay!!! Couldn't wait for a hug at this point........

We had a coffee and then thought we might as well wander through to the other side.........this would be fun.* 



















*As we approached we were joining the shortest looking queue as everyone does.......then I noticed a sign that said wait time 47-55 minutes.......huh!!! We thought the lines didn't look that bad..........next thing it jumped to 75-83 minutes wait...........thank goodness we hadn't left it any later......we would still have plenty of time though, but even so.........

The lines were bad and we eventually got to the front and got through......to line up again.......with one TSA guy shouting at us to keep moving.....there was nowhere to go!!! We asked if it was shoes off and laptops/ipads out.......he yelled yes to everyone.........then another guy changed the barriers so we were walking all the way down to the other side and back up.......think Disney lines here........this was a mess........everyone was complaining at this fiasco.......

Eventually one of them said to the guy in front of us....you guys are in luck....we entered a separate queue and didn't have to take shoes off not take out electronics........think I`d prefer everyone was searched to be honest. But we get through finally, and neither of us are chosen* *for extra* *bag searches or anything else..........so we get through and go on the monorail......never the happiest of faces going this way..........
*






*We got off and headed towards the shop area.......this woman absolutely barged past me......hit my ankle (not hard) with her suitcase.....no apology but she was obviously in a rush.......or so I thought........then she just stopped dead right in front of me........I couldn't help myself.....I said to her Are you kidding me......you barge past me, hit my ankle and then stop to wait for everyone behind you........she didn't say a word, her husband had the grace to apologize as he heard me.......I think he had seen her. But anyway, we wander through and head straight into duty free.........always our favourite stop here..........

We have a limit of what we can bring back into the UK. But to be honest, no one really cares as long as you are not downloaded by bottles of liquor. We always buy more than our limit. Usually we get the 3 liter Jack Daniels and some Ciroc or Absolut Vodka and brandy or rum......but today at home we had loads of JD and I knew we wanted some Parrot Bay Coconut Rum.........oh yes, that was high on my list........so we picked up 3 of those, Mount Gay Rum and 3 Ciroc Vodkas.........we paid and then were given the ticket to collect them as we got on the plane. 

Then Tom said what perfume did you mention.........so he went back and got me a Calvin Klein Eternity Summer perfume........always nice to get another perfume.......

We then go and buy some goodies for the plane.......food for some reason coming back from America is truly dreadful........and breakfast is awful. So we buy a couple of bags of potato chips, some candy for take off and a couple of muffins........we had already been fed today and didn't feel hungry at all. 

Our flight was still showing as on time, so we settled down to wait to board......as we had the exit rows we were always last on.......but then the time changed to leave 30 minutes later......then an hour.......so I sent Kyle a Skype message to say the delay was longish........he had planned to watch the plane take off on flight tracker.......but since it would now be much later he was just going to go to bed.........he had work early the next day.......the cabin crew said they hoped to get away before the stated time, but it didn't really matter what time we took off.....as long as we took off!!!

They did load us fairly quickly and we took off only 30 minutes late. Not too bad at all. 

Our seats are fabulous.......we have no one in front of us and can stretch our legs out.......Cabin Crew will move anyone who hangs about that area which is nice.......
*







*I do have the chute area in front, but I`m not overly tall and it doesn't impact me at all, I find I can pop one leg up there while sleeping and no one bothers.......as long as you don't sit a load of stuff on it they`re ok with it. 

Drinks came around and I ordered my usual 2 little bottles of red wine and Tom had pepsi as he was driving when we landed. Food eventually came around and it was bland, but not the worst food we have been offered on the way home........we nibbled and ate the cheese and crackers which were nice.......

The lights were dimmed eventually and we managed to get a few hours sleep on and off.......plane seats are never the comfiest......but being able to stretch out is an added advantage to these seats...........thankfully there isn't any wailing children that we had last year to contend with, flight was relatively peaceful. 

We land at 6.30am which made a shortish flight of 7hours 30 minutes........he made good time!!! We got off quickly and made it through to Immigration.....always amazes me they need to check us again.......but we have no real lines in front of us........we go through the quick area for certain passports, but Tom gets called to see an officer........I`m not allowed to wait so I head through to baggage area......but he is right behind me, it was just a random check.* 

*Our luggage is as always almost last off.......never quite sure why that is........I`m sure we could be last luggage to be loaded and we would still be last to get ours.........but eventually it appears........and we go through Customs area and on to get our bacon sandwich and big mug of tea. This is always bliss.......I do miss a proper mug of tea when we are in the USA. We do enjoy this and when we finish we walk the short walk to the Radisson to get the keys to our car. 

This doesn't take long and we get the keys and head downstairs to walk outside.........we are still dressed for Orlando........oh dear......but thankfully today isn't too cold, it`s quite sunny and pleasant around 12c which is around 54f not bad for around 8.30am, but it`s still a bit of a shock after almost a month of heat.........

We pack up the car and it takes us 3 hours to get home. 

Kyle was at work so the house was empty, but tidy and fridge was well stocked.........we didn't feel too bad right now, so began to unpack and I took all the stuff to be washed to the laundry room, I did put one load on, but there was no rush for the rest. We got most unpacked and then we went to bed and slept till around 3pm. We hoped if we slept till then, we could stay up to around 10.30 and get back to normal so jet lag wouldn't affect us too badly......it had worked previous years so we hoped it would do again.* 

*We did wake and jumped in the shower......now I would miss someone bringing me fresh towels and products.......lol.......but we went downstairs and finished unpacking......

Kyle came home around 5.30 and I hugged the Dickens out of him.........they never stop being our children.......he had missed us too which was nice to hear.....and we had so many tales to tell each other..........he went to get changed out of his suit and him and Tom went for Chinese food.......I opened a bottle of wine and we had a lovely evening, just catching up and laughing a lot!!!

We managed to stay up till just after 11pm.........but the best laid plans.........we both woke up around 2.30......me asking where I was.......lol......I had no clue..........took a few hours before I got back over and we were the same for the next week or so.....jet lag is awful!!! But so worth it............
*



*FINAL THOUGHTS........Won`t drag this out any longer..........
*

*We were very blessed this year. To have two amazing trips combined into one was indeed special. 

We did have a lot to celebrate this year and although we didn't go too mad with celebrating, it was perfect for us.......

New York was special. The chance to see my favourite aunt and cousins was wonderful and we loved our short but lovely visit with them. 

The hotel, restaurants and everything about New York we loved........we loved the hustle and bustle of the streets and tourist traps, but we also loved the serenity and peacefulness of Central Park. This was a real highlight for both of us. But the hotel was truly beautiful and we hope to go back one day to the same hotel. Not the one at the Trade Centre of course.........

But seeing the Trade Centre area was something incredible. I knew it was going to be incredibly emotional but it was more than heartbreaking than I thought it would be. And we didn't even do the museum. One day we will of course, but this being a celebration trip we didn't. 

Tiffany of course was for me the biggest surprise........and at the risk of being too schmaltzy, I have the best husband and thank my lucky stars every day I married him and am so grateful he is the way he is with us. Nothing is too much trouble for him and friends joke I must have worn out the pedestal he puts me on lol........we are lucky. But he truly surprised me this time with the gifts. 

Restaurants like Ruth`s Chris and Delfrisco`s Grill were fabulous. There is so much choice there of course, and we enjoyed those and also enjoyed cheap and cheerful diners for breakfast. A real mix of choices. 

ESB, Rockefeller and other tourist spots were fabulous and I loved being able to show Tom the things I had experienced in NY.........and I was so glad he had enjoyed it as much as I hoped he would. 

The blip on our journey to Orlando, is just that, a blip........someone once told me they admired the way we roll with the punches........well, you have to. But it was one of those things.  Wasn't fun at the time, but again we thanked our lucky stars we had a hotel with an amazing concierge service. Without them we would have been lost. 

Arriving in Orlando made me realise something. Tom asked me which place was my favourite between the two........I thought I knew, but being delayed in NY made me realise I was more upset losing two days in Orlando than I was glad we had two extra days in NY........so Orlando wins. Kinda knew that though........but they are very different places and hard to compare.............

As always Royal Pacific totally blew us away with everything. We truly feel like returning family when we stay there. So many know us, and those that don't soon do.......we love this hotel and the staff are what make it even more special. Everyone treats you like you are very special, and that is something that doesn't happen everywhere.......

Club Lounge is lovely. Again the staff are perfection. They genuinely can`t do enough for you, and are so nice. 

Rooms and public places were always immaculate and the restaurants were exceptional as always. I`m sorry Tchoup Chop is closing, we had really enjoyed it last few years, but there are some other lovely options there. 

For us though RPR is perfect. We do have a couple of very special people there, one in particular, who mean the world to us and we are blessed to know them. I`m sure they know who they are........

We loved our times in the parks........they are always so much fun.......the rides, the TM the atmosphere.....everything......we love the parks. There really is something for everyone..........

HHN wasn't perfect this year. This was the least we enjoyed it in all our visits. But, we still enjoyed it.......the standard is so high and I think it must be so hard for them to keep it up......but I have high hopes for next year........The SA were phenomenal all through the event......and the good houses were excellent.....and the atmosphere is always amazing. So, although I sound as though we didn't enjoy it at times, we really did. Just not as much as previous years.* 

*We enjoyed some lovely meals around Universal and Orlando.......some cheap and cheerful like Longhorn and some nicer ones like The Palm. This is a beautiful restaurant and food is among the best we have enjoyed. Many choices in RP of course too.........

Shopping in Orlando is fun!!! Plenty of places to choose from and we ignored the poor exchange rate again......it is what is, no point moaning about it.......but we still bought what we wanted. Mall at Millenia is our favourite place to go and of course I got an unexpected visit and gifts in Tiffany there too.......

We loved catching up with our friend Todd (Metro West) just wished we could have made another night to HHN to see him again......we always love seeing and spending time with him........and seeing macraven........it was short and sweet.......dates just didn't mark up this year. It`s always lovely to see her though and catch up with each other properly.........I was sorry to miss Vicki again though.......we could have passed each other at some point and not know of course........

For me the best part of the trip was the time we spent together..........celebrating 25 years of marriage is still something special to us, and we truly love every second we spend together......and barely a cross word!!! Honestly, we rarely row......except over silly things like who invented the lawn (Everybody Loves Raymond fans will know that one) But we think we are very lucky and very blessed.* 

*Half way through our stay we decided we wanted a trip to just do things around Orlando, we had felt rushed trying to fit everything in.......and thought we would love to stay at Sapphire Falls....we wouldn't need EP so this would be ideal...........we thought May would be nice. And of course we would still have our usual 19 nights in September..........

We were home 3 days when we were sitting at night and Tom said why don't we just get flights for May booked tonight.........I was on the flight website as quick as a flash and had May booked instantly.......a quick email and our hotel was booked too. About 10 minutes later, he said oh we might as well book September too......so, back on the flight website and got September booked...... 

So we had 10 nights in May at Sapphire Falls and 19 nights at RPR all booked up. I was so excited to go twice in the one year.......one of the advantages of Tom being retired is we can just up and go..............

But, my thoughts hadn't ended there..........I began to think maybe we could sneak in a week in December to see all the Christmas stuff at Potter.....it looked fun, and we had never been at Christmas......and we wondered if Kyle would be able to come this time.......this would be ideal as it had been a few years since he had been. So we asked him if he could get the time off work........he had started this new position in September and although he did have 6 weeks vacation he didn't want to take too long off since he was still relatively new.........but he got his vacation time approved and I immediately booked flights for all 3 of us with Virgin Atlantic again.......Tom booked our rooms at the Radisson for the night before the flight.......and hotel was sorted again and booked car hire......sorted.......so we fly December 2nd till the 9th.........our shortest trip yet......but, isn't it funny how folks all have opinions........some think we are crazy going for just a week........I don't care what others think, it`s no one`s business.......we`ll have fun and it`s mainly a park trip this time.......with a definite plan to visit the Cheesecake Factory for Kyle to have his favourite Chocolate dessert..........so we were excited with this decision. 

A week later I saw Tom looking at flights..........my interest was piqued.........he asked if I fancied fitting in Orlando for 10 nights in March..........hell yeah ........I`d be ready to fly tomorrow if I had to. So, once again I got on my ipad and got flights booked, again with Virgin Atlantic and staying again at Royal Pacific...........
*


*So, that's it.........trip over for another year..........but with a few plans for future trips. It`s nice not having to wait a full year till the next one........

I thank all of you who have commented on my abundant ramblings at times.......I really enjoyed reading all of your comments, and appreciate all the kind words .......and were glad you stuck with me!!!! I do try to finish these trip reports as they can draw on too long at times........so my housework has suffered at times and my husband will be glad to have me not shush him when he talks too much when I'm typing........lol.........

I don't do pre trip reports as I couldn't imagine planning much at all for any trip........but I will say, for our December trip we have booked The Palm one night and arranged to see Metro on the trip........that's the extent of our planning.......and to enjoy the parks........that's my pre trip report........

So, Thank You once again for joining me on the trip through our celebrations.......I`m a little sad it`s over as it brings me so much joy to relive it all again.......

But hopefully see you all again for our December Trip.........
*


----------



## schumigirl

Lori74 said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for all of your trip reports! All of your hard work is very much appreciated by many of us!! The reports are informative and very entertaining. Happy holidays and safe travels!



Thank You so much. 

It makes me happy to know you enjoyed it all........I really need to cut the rambling though....maybe just a little.......lol......

Thanks again........


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Always a great report and I enjoy reading, even if you think you are rambling.

Have fun in a few weeks.  Maybe in the fall we can cross paths.  I am looking at end of September for 2 weeks.  

Nice the flight was only delayed 1/2 hour.  

And yeah, I am a tea snob.  It is better tasting while in England.  I bring tea bags and loose tea home with me.


----------



## PoohIsHome

What a great trip! So so happy that you'll get to go back in December as a family! You and Tom have so much fun together, but having Kyle with you again....that just makes a mothers heart complete.


----------



## macraven

_So nice how you think of us and share your trips with us_


----------



## keishashadow

Carole it's almost like being there reading along, very enjoyable.  Thanks for another great read & I'm so excited for you to have so many return trips firmly in place already


----------



## cocofifi

I’m so happy to hear you have several trips planned! Good for you and Tom making the most of retirement. I’m sure Christmastime at Potter is going to be wonderful and I love Orlando in May. I think you’ve made excellent plans! Thank you so much for taking the time to share your trip with us. I enjoyed every post.


----------



## Cara

I truly enjoyed your report! I am excited to have several more to look forward to this year. I hope you all enjoy your time with your son next month.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Woot!  Always a great report and I enjoy reading, even if you think you are rambling.
> 
> Have fun in a few weeks.  Maybe in the fall we can cross paths.  I am looking at end of September for 2 weeks.
> 
> Nice the flight was only delayed 1/2 hour.
> 
> And yeah, I am a tea snob.  It is better tasting while in England.  I bring tea bags and loose tea home with me.



Thank You Lynne........I suppose I`m a happy rambler.........

Yep, hope we get the chance to say Hi next year.........I do enjoy a cup of tea, but the best one is coming home after drinking coffee for so long!

Glad you enjoyed it...........


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> What a great trip! So so happy that you'll get to go back in December as a family! You and Tom have so much fun together, but having Kyle with you again....that just makes a mothers heart complete.



Oh absolutely......we are both over the moon he is coming along on this trip......cannot wait!!!!

I`m genuinely happy you enjoyed the trip report.........and I hope you have a fabulous time on your trip too!!! Look forward to hearing about it........

And thank you for bearing with me on this trip......and for the lovely comments.......I do appreciate them......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _So nice how you think of us and share your trips with us_



Of course.........I do enjoy writing them.......glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Carole it's almost like being there reading along, very enjoyable.  Thanks for another great read & I'm so excited for you to have so many return trips firmly in place already



I`m so excited too!!!!!! 

Thank you too for reading along.......I`m so glad to have you read it and enjoy it too........


----------



## schumigirl

cocofifi said:


> I’m so happy to hear you have several trips planned! Good for you and Tom making the most of retirement. I’m sure Christmastime at Potter is going to be wonderful and I love Orlando in May. I think you’ve made excellent plans! Thank you so much for taking the time to share your trip with us. I enjoyed every post.



I agree, I think Christmas time there is going to be spectacular with Potter all decorated........and glad to have another vote for May......never been then before and everyone says its an excellent time to be there.......

And Thank you  I`m happy to hear you enjoyed reading along.....and thanks for the lovely comments........


----------



## schumigirl

Cara said:


> I truly enjoyed your report! I am excited to have several more to look forward to this year. I hope you all enjoy your time with your son next month.



Thanks Cara.......we are so looking forward to December with Kyle coming with us.......it`ll be like old times again.......although I think a week will be a little short, but we`ll get to see Christmas Universal style........

And also thank you for the comments along the way, always appreciated and nice to read........


----------



## Metro West

Loved the report and can't wait to see you guys next month! I'll try my hardest to keep the weather great for the visit.


----------



## macraven

_Hope you take a lot of pics in December 
We will get a peak of the parks and hotels all decorated for Christmas!_


----------



## angryduck71

I'm all excited that Kyle gets to go with you during the holidays!  LOL.  I think because I have an only son too, I so relate.  I ALMOST booked a trip there this year Christmas for Davy and me -- I wanted to see the Potter stuff.  But, we decided to go to Branson instead (and Silver Dollar City and to see my Aunt Elaine who is in her 90s and we really want to get a visit in -- plus we are doing a BIG vacation in NYC in May).  I really really loved your TR -- so happy you included NYC because it got me all excited when I was doing my planning for that.  I will say, I am a planner.  Love to do it.  Plus, some of the things in NYC we want to do we have to get WAY ahead of time (i.e., Potter Broadway tix, Statue of Liberty to the top of the crown, which is a MUST for Davy (you have to book that months in advance).  Plus it just gets us excited to go, as does your reports!  I'm not sure when we'll get back to Universal.  We want to do Disney in 2020 to see the new Star Wars stuff (send Tom!) but Davy loves Universal more -- so we may do just the Star Wars stuff at Disney and mostly stay at Universal.  We MAY also go to California instead for the Star Wars stuff and see what's it's like at THAT Universal.  I went YEARS ago (like 32 years ago).  LOL.  Anyway, I love your family's relationship and your reports just brighten my day!  Sad it's over too!


----------



## HM

So happy to have found and read this report.  I enjoyed it a lot.

Lots of new adventures await you (and I assume us, as your readers).
So is your December trip in 2017 or 2018?


----------



## ckmiles

NOOOOOO!  It cant be over!!  You (and your report) have become part of my routine at the office. How can I pretend to work while reading along anymore???   I am so glad you had such an amazing trip and that your shared it all with us. 

Is Tom enjoying retirement?  Are you Enjoying it as well?  My Dad loved his retirement- Mom took a few months to adjust to having him home. 

I am so jealous you get to go again in a few weeks. But also grateful as I hope there might be more trip reports!   Im working on putting together a trip in Sept.  I hope I can get it to work out.

Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## jcc0621

schumigirl said:


> *It had finally arrived. Our last day loomed ahead of us like the proverbial bad penny today......... *


*

:-(
*


schumigirl said:


> *It wasn't the nicest of days outside......*


*

Even mother nature was sad that you were leaving  *

*


schumigirl said:



			As we approached we were joining the shortest looking queue as everyone does.......then I noticed a sign that said wait time 47-55 minutes.......huh!!!
		
Click to expand...


When I see things like this it makes me glad that we just drive to Orlando. 
*


schumigirl said:


> *As always Royal Pacific totally blew us away with everything. *


*

Staying here in August, can't wait. 
*

*


schumigirl said:



			but, isn't it funny how folks all have opinions........some think we are crazy going for just a week........I don't care what others think, it`s no one`s business.......
		
Click to expand...


I tell them to buzz off when they tell me that theme parks (Disney or Universal) are for kids  
*


schumigirl said:


> *But hopefully see you all again for our December Trip.........*



 will wait patiently.


----------



## Dynamoliz

Thank you for the time and effort you put into your reports.  I always enjoy them and look forward to them, and this one didn't disappoint. Sad it is over of course, but, hurrah, a new one will be along soon with your December trip! I hope you have the bestest time with your two best fellas.


----------



## Raeven

Awesome that you have so many fun trips coming up! We're also going in December and May!


----------



## shh

Another enjoyable virtual vacation, courtesy of Schumigirl. Thanks for bringing all us kids along! 
Looking forward to the next adventure in December.


----------



## tortilla24

Always a fun read-along. You and Tom seem like a truly awesome couple - and you sure know how to vacation right! Looking forward to reading along for December's report!


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for sharing your adventures with us Carole....another great one in the books and more to come...I can't wait to see pics of the Christmas decorations in potterland.  I almost booked a trip for early December just to see them but it didn't work out so I'll just have enjoy your trip instead.

I'm also sorry we missed seeing you again this year.  Maybe we can meet up one of the other times you're there ...I might fancy a stay at Sapphire Falls next year before my AP expires.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Loved the report and can't wait to see you guys next month! I'll try my hardest to keep the weather great for the visit.



Thank you Todd........yes, looking forward to seeing you again next month........and great weather would be a bonus........



macraven said:


> _Hope you take a lot of pics in December
> We will get a peak of the parks and hotels all decorated for Christmas!_



Certainly plan to take a load of pictures.......you know me and Christmas!!! Love it........

I’ve already seen the pics of the tree at RP this year.........lovely!!!


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> I'm all excited that Kyle gets to go with you during the holidays!  LOL.  I think because I have an only son too, I so relate.  I ALMOST booked a trip there this year Christmas for Davy and me -- I wanted to see the Potter stuff.  But, we decided to go to Branson instead (and Silver Dollar City and to see my Aunt Elaine who is in her 90s and we really want to get a visit in -- plus we are doing a BIG vacation in NYC in May).  I really really loved your TR -- so happy you included NYC because it got me all excited when I was doing my planning for that.  I will say, I am a planner.  Love to do it.  Plus, some of the things in NYC we want to do we have to get WAY ahead of time (i.e., Potter Broadway tix, Statue of Liberty to the top of the crown, which is a MUST for Davy (you have to book that months in advance).  Plus it just gets us excited to go, as does your reports!  I'm not sure when we'll get back to Universal.  We want to do Disney in 2020 to see the new Star Wars stuff (send Tom!) but Davy loves Universal more -- so we may do just the Star Wars stuff at Disney and mostly stay at Universal.  We MAY also go to California instead for the Star Wars stuff and see what's it's like at THAT Universal.  I went YEARS ago (like 32 years ago).  LOL.  Anyway, I love your family's relationship and your reports just brighten my day!  Sad it's over too!



Thanks Alice..........yes, can I send Tom with you and Davy to see Star Wars........lol.......he’d love that as I’m so not a fan at all.......

You’ll have a great time in NYC........yes my friends son and girlfriend mentioned having to book the crown ahead of time.........that’s some climb!! 

Thanks for the lovely compliments........I am really happy to read them........


----------



## schumigirl

HM said:


> So happy to have found and read this report.  I enjoyed it a lot.
> 
> Lots of new adventures await you (and I assume us, as your readers).
> So is your December trip in 2017 or 2018?



I am so happy you liked reading it..........Thank you!!

The December trip is for this year.........two weeks today........ and yep, plan a trip report for that one too! 



ckmiles said:


> NOOOOOO!  It cant be over!!  You (and your report) have become part of my routine at the office. How can I pretend to work while reading along anymore???   I am so glad you had such an amazing trip and that your shared it all with us.
> 
> Is Tom enjoying retirement?  Are you Enjoying it as well?  My Dad loved his retirement- Mom took a few months to adjust to having him home.
> 
> I am so jealous you get to go again in a few weeks. But also grateful as I hope there might be more trip reports!   Im working on putting together a trip in Sept.  I hope I can get it to work out.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing!



Awwww.......Thank you!! It is lovely to read you enjoyed it so much, and I did laugh at the image you at work trying to look busy when reading it.......lol........

Tom is loving retirement.......everyone said he was far too young as he really isn’t near the age yet they generally retire in his industry........but, we knew it was for us.......I’m used to him being at home as he only really worked around 6 months a year.......so it’s not a big change for me........I’m sure some couples might struggle though.........I know my mother struggled when my dad retired.......that was a fun time!!!!!

Oh I hope you get your September trip sorted........would love to hear all about it when it’s sorted!  And yep, we can’t wait till next month.......hopefully trip report will follow quite quickly........and thank you again, I really appreciate the lovely comments.........


----------



## schumigirl

jcc0621 said:


> *
> :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Even mother nature was sad that you were leaving  *
> 
> *
> 
> When I see things like this it makes me glad that we just drive to Orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> Staying here in August, can't wait.
> *
> 
> *
> 
> I tell them to buzz off when they tell me that theme parks (Disney or Universal) are for kids
> *
> 
> 
> will wait patiently.



Thanks so much........glad you enjoyed my musings.........and you get to stay at RP next August!! How lovely........I already miss the heat so much.........

Yep, hope trip report will follow soon after we get home.........and hopefully done before Christmas 



Dynamoliz said:


> Thank you for the time and effort you put into your reports.  I always enjoy them and look forward to them, and this one didn't disappoint. Sad it is over of course, but, hurrah, a new one will be along soon with your December trip! I hope you have the bestest time with your two best fellas.



You are welcome.......and thank you! Your comments have been so appreciated. Yes we’re always sad when one trip ends, but yes, new one just around the corner.......with my two best fellas.........I like that!!

Thanks again.........


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> Awesome that you have so many fun trips coming up! We're also going in December and May!



Woooooohoooo........we are so excited as we have never been in either month before.........not expecting high temps in December, but hoping May will be hot!! Would be nice if it was hot in March too.......fingers crossed.......



shh said:


> Another enjoyable virtual vacation, courtesy of Schumigirl. Thanks for bringing all us kids along!
> Looking forward to the next adventure in December.



Thanks so much shh...........virtual vacation.......that sounds cool!! So glad you liked reading it and hope you enjoy the December one too, it’ll be a whole lot shorter........never been for less than 14 days before, so it’ll feel quick I imagine..........

Thanks for the encouraging comments...........


----------



## schumigirl

tortilla24 said:


> Always a fun read-along. You and Tom seem like a truly awesome couple - and you sure know how to vacation right! Looking forward to reading along for December's report!



Thanks!!! We kinda think we’re ok too.......lol.......we do try to have fun always, and do ok with that too.......

Yep, December will be here soon.........Glad you enjoyed it though.........



tink1957 said:


> Thanks for sharing your adventures with us Carole....another great one in the books and more to come...I can't wait to see pics of the Christmas decorations in potterland.  I almost booked a trip for early December just to see them but it didn't work out so I'll just have enjoy your trip instead.
> 
> I'm also sorry we missed seeing you again this year.  Maybe we can meet up one of the other times you're there ...I might fancy a stay at Sapphire Falls next year before my AP expires.



Thanks Vicki........we are so looking forward to seeing everything Christmas.........as you know we’ve never been then, so it’ll be different.........but short!

I’m sure we’ll catch up at some point next year......and thank you for the lovely comments, always nice to read.....


----------



## saskdw

Can't believe we're missing you by one day in December.

I see Raeven and Josh will be at RPR same time as us, maybe we'll run into them.


----------



## I-4Bound

Another lovely trip report at an end! Thank you so much for bringing us along. I hope we run into you next month!


----------



## schumigirl

saskdw said:


> Can't believe we're missing you by one day in December.
> 
> I see Raeven and Josh will be at RPR same time as us, maybe we'll run into them.



I know!!! Would have liked to have been able to say a great big hello to you......maybe another time. We miss a few folks by a day or so this trip.....same with May......Yep, hope you see some other folks from the boards..........



I-4Bound said:


> Another lovely trip report at an end! Thank you so much for bringing us along. I hope we run into you next month!



You are so welcome......I`m thrilled you enjoyed it so much.......yep, hope we get a chance to meet..........I`m sure you`ll recognize us......we haven't changed since October.......lol........

Thanks so much for the lovely comments too........appreciate it.......


----------



## Owlpost23

I have the best time reading your trip reports! I'll echo a PP about how much work you put into them,and how enjoyable they are! Looking forward to new reports-and thanks again!


----------



## schumigirl

Owlpost23 said:


> I have the best time reading your trip reports! I'll echo a PP about how much work you put into them,and how enjoyable they are! Looking forward to new reports-and thanks again!



Thank you........I am so happy you enjoy them so much........

It’s quite fun reliving them again...........and yes, plan to do some more reports for next trips........


----------



## HM

schumigirl said:


> I am so happy you liked reading it..........Thank you!!
> 
> The December trip is for this year.........two weeks today........ and yep, plan a trip report for that one too!



Enjoy.  I think I'll be back for a very short visit in March.


----------



## sunny_stace

schumigirl said:


> It’s quite fun reliving them again...........and yes, plan to do some more reports for next trips........



Thank you again for sharing!  So excited to see what your next trip brings!


----------



## schumigirl

HM said:


> Enjoy.  I think I'll be back for a very short visit in March.



Will do!! March will be along before we know it too .......we’re also going in March for 10 nights........



sunny_stace said:


> Thank you again for sharing!  So excited to see what your next trip brings!



You’re welcome.........I’m happy to know you enjoyed reading it.........next trip in December will be just the parks as Kyle hasn’t been for so long, so he’ll be wanting to get as much Park time as possible. Can’t see us doing anything else........except Cheesecake Factory on the Sunday........our boy wants his Chocolate Fudge Cake soon as possible..........

Thanks for sticking around for the ride and thanks for the nice comments........


----------



## cam757

Another spectacular trip report!!  I look forward to it every year. Thanks for sharing your adventures with us.  Can't wait for the December trip report.


----------



## macraven

_Maybe I should make a sticky called Schumi's travels...
Include all the years trip journals and pictures in one place for us to find_


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Another spectacular trip report!!  I look forward to it every year. Thanks for sharing your adventures with us.  Can't wait for the December trip report.



Thank you so much, glad you enjoyed it and thanks for the lovely comments along the way! 

We leave Friday for overnight and are so excited! 



macraven said:


> _Maybe I should make a sticky called Schumi's travels...
> Include all the years trip journals and pictures in one place for us to find_



Lol..............


----------



## J'aime Paris

I'm sad to see this trip report come to an end....you and Tom are a lovely couple, and I enjoy reading about your adventures!

Have a fantastic December trip!!!   I look forward to your next trip report!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I'm sad to see this trip report come to an end....you and Tom are a lovely couple, and I enjoy reading about your adventures!
> 
> Have a fantastic December trip!!!   I look forward to your next trip report!



Thanks so much, I`m delighted you enjoyed it all!!!! You`re so kind.........

Yep, we hope to have an amazing trip especially with DS coming along for this one.......will do a trip report hopefully before Christmas.......or at least start it before Christmas.........


----------



## disneyAndi14

Loved your report, I hope you are having an awesome trip with your family, how fun! I hope you write a TR about your Christmas time trip!


----------



## quandrea

We FINALLY got an AP rate at RP. Really looking forward to it. Express Pass!!!!!!!

What area should I request for a room?

We are there two days, one night. Where do we have to eat?


----------



## macraven

quandrea said:


> We FINALLY got an AP rate at RP. Really looking forward to it. Express Pass!!!!!!!
> 
> What area should I request for a room?
> 
> We are there two days, one night. Where do we have to eat?



_I suggest you post your question in the UO hotel forum
You'll have better chance of help with your questions.

Schumi's last trip report has been completed.

(she is on another vacation and won't be reading the boards until she returns)_


----------



## quandrea

macraven said:


> _I suggest you post your question in the UO hotel forum
> You'll have better chance of help with your questions.
> 
> Schumi's last trip report has been completed.
> 
> (she is on another vacation and won't be reading the boards until she returns)_


Thanks. Forgot about her Christmas trip.


----------



## Disneymom2kiddos

Another amazing trip report! I look forward to it every year, because they are just so detailed and fun!  I hope you are enjoying your time at RPR now. I look forward to your December trip report, since I just finished this one, it won't seem like a long wait!!


----------



## nicco5family

schumigirl said:


> *THURSDAY CONTINUED..........
> 
> Before it arrived I saw Scooby and Velma come in........I almost let out a yelp and started clapping like a demented seal....*



I quite literally just laughed so loudly and suddenly that I scared both my poor dogs half to death. The smaller one shot out of her dog bed like her tail was on fire!

I absolutely adore your trip reports. I have been reading this one after reading the one from the year before first. And then I was going to read your older ones (and still will) but found that I can't see the pictures. This is such a bummer as I *so* would have loved to see the pictures of your son at Universal with the two of you.

These reports are just a treasure! Thank you for taking the time to write them!


----------



## nicco5family

schumigirl said:


> Yes, it was a sudden decision when we got home this year........sneak in a little week`s visit just to see exactly that......all the Christmas decorations, especially all the Potter stuff this year........and the best bit for us is, Kyle is taking 8 days vacation so he can come with us........it`s been a few years since he has been so we are all very excited about it.........



Oh yay!! I will get to see him after all when you do your new report! I feel like I practically know him vicariously after your trip reports!


----------



## schumigirl

quandrea said:


> We FINALLY got an AP rate at RP. Really looking forward to it. Express Pass!!!!!!!
> 
> What area should I request for a room?
> 
> We are there two days, one night. Where do we have to eat?



I’m surprised actually to see you’re going back? I was sure you said you wouldn’t be returning.....or maybe I’m thinking of someone else? 

Hope you enjoy it anyway.



macraven said:


> _I suggest you post your question in the UO hotel forum
> You'll have better chance of help with your questions.
> 
> Schumi's last trip report has been completed.
> 
> (she is on another vacation and won't be reading the boards until she returns)_



Thanks mac.........


----------



## schumigirl

Disneymom2kiddos said:


> Another amazing trip report! I look forward to it every year, because they are just so detailed and fun!  I hope you are enjoying your time at RPR now. I look forward to your December trip report, since I just finished this one, it won't seem like a long wait!!



Thanks so much!! 

We had an amazing trip this past week........we thought a week would fly past, but actually it felt longer and we had such a lovely time! 

Definitely planning to do a trip report once I get pictures sorted and organised back home.......

Glad to read you enjoyed it though and thank you for the lovely comments.........


----------



## schumigirl

nicco5family said:


> I quite literally just laughed so loudly and suddenly that I scared both my poor dogs half to death. The smaller one shot out of her dog bed like her tail was on fire!
> 
> I absolutely adore your trip reports. I have been reading this one after reading the one from the year before first. And then I was going to read your older ones (and still will) but found that I can't see the pictures. This is such a bummer as I *so* would have loved to see the pictures of your son at Universal with the two of you.
> 
> These reports are just a treasure! Thank you for taking the time to write them!





nicco5family said:


> Oh yay!! I will get to see him after all when you do your new report! I feel like I practically know him vicariously after your trip reports!



Lol......oh your poor doggies!!!! That is so funny.........I have a mental image of the smaller one now!!

Yes, Photobucket removed everyone’s pictures literally overnight months back unless you paid $400 or something like that, so everyone who had pictures posted lost them overnight. Very annoying but not much we could do. If I get the chance I will try and replace the pictures at some point. 

But, I am thrilled to read you enjoy them......and yes, will be doing one for December with our boy in it too.......have to be honest we didn’t take the usual amount of pictures but we still took some. We even had an afternoon in the parks where we didn’t take the camera.......lol.....very unusual for us! 

Thanks for the lovely comments though, I do appreciate them  December trip report will certainly be a lot shorter than usual........


----------



## I-4Bound

Hi, Carol! Running into you and Tom the other night just made my day! It was lovely to meet you both. My husband didn't realize what was going on...he said he wished he had gotten an opportunity to say hello too! We leave to go home tomorrow (boo!), but we've had a fantastic time. Can't wait to read the next report


----------



## quandrea

schumigirl said:


> I’m surprised actually to see you’re going back? I was sure you said you wouldn’t be returning.....or maybe I’m thinking of someone else?
> 
> Hope you enjoy it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mac.........


This short trip has been planned for years with friends. This will probably be our last visit. Still, I want it to be a fun time for all, especially the girls who are best friends.


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Hi, Carol! Running into you and Tom the other night just made my day! It was lovely to meet you both. My husband didn't realize what was going on...he said he wished he had gotten an opportunity to say hello too! We leave to go home tomorrow (boo!), but we've had a fantastic time. Can't wait to read the next report





It was lovely meeting you!! And Tom was tickled you knew his name.......lol.......oh I’m sorry we missed meeting your husband too, but it was so nice to chat to you........

Glad to hear you’ve had a fantastic trip.......and you leave tomorrow?? Have a safe trip home........and trip report coming up soon!!!


----------



## schumigirl

quandrea said:


> This short trip has been planned for years with friends. This will probably be our last visit. Still, I want it to be a fun time for all, especially the girls who are best friends.



I’m sure it will be, have fun.


----------



## shh

We just missed you by a day or so...we didn't get there until the 10th, but had to say what a wonderful job Universal does with the holidays. It was our first visit during this timeframe - Grinchmas, the castle lighting, the parade....it was all so incredible. We loved every moment.

Next up - mardi gras!


----------



## schumigirl

shh said:


> We just missed you by a day or so...we didn't get there until the 10th, but had to say what a wonderful job Universal does with the holidays. It was our first visit during this timeframe - Grinchmas, the castle lighting, the parade....it was all so incredible. We loved every moment.
> 
> Next up - mardi gras!



we’ll be there for Mardi Gras too!!!

I’m sad we missed you by a day.......

We loved the Macy parade.......Grinchmas, Castle Show......it was all fabulous! It was our first visit for all the  Christmas decorations and events........definitely want to back at that time again.......we loved it too......


----------



## lebeau

Enjoyed the Tinsel and Sunscreen TR.  Looks like I missed this one.  You guys sure do get to Uni a lot!    Looking forward to digging into this during breaks from work.


----------



## schumigirl

lebeau said:


> Enjoyed the Tinsel and Sunscreen TR.  Looks like I missed this one.  You guys sure do get to Uni a lot!    Looking forward to digging into this during breaks from work.



Thanks so much! 

We are certainly planning a few trips this year compared to previous years........

Hope you enjoy them anyway......


----------



## lebeau

schumigirl said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> We are certainly planning a few trips this year compared to previous years........
> 
> Hope you enjoy them anyway......



Absolutely.  I am gathering tips and tricks.  We enjoy a similar touring style in that Mindy and Kara in particular don't want to be racing around to pre-scheduled activities.  The WDW model doesn't work out so well for us.  We prefer Universal in part because it is so easy to navigate.  You can get back to the hotel room for a swim or a break without it taking an hour out of your day.  And with Express Pass, lines and crowds aren't much of a concern.  It's almost impossible to relax at WDW, but Uni isn't stressful at all.  

A lot of people say they can only spend a day or two at Universal, but we can spend longer than that.  I'm not sure we're up for quite as long of a stay as you usually take, but then Americans don't get that much vacation time anyway.  So, that's really not an option.  This year, we're looking at renting a car for the first time at Uni, so I am paying attention to where you guys drive to see if we want to visit any of the same places.

One area where we split is over Race Through New York.  Personally, I thought the ride was okay, but redundant.  If it opened at Hollywood Studios, Disney fans would proclaim it the greatest ride ever.  But sitting right next to Minion Mayhem, it doesn't have a lot of reason to exist.  Having said that, it was my youngest daughter's favorite ride last summer.  In fact, it was the only ride she wanted to ride again.  Which worked out, because that's when we ran into Mario Lopez which was Mindy's favorite part of the trip.


----------



## schumigirl

lebeau said:


> Absolutely.  I am gathering tips and tricks.  We enjoy a similar touring style in that Mindy and Kara in particular don't want to be racing around to pre-scheduled activities.  The WDW model doesn't work out so well for us.  We prefer Universal in part because it is so easy to navigate.  You can get back to the hotel room for a swim or a break without it taking an hour out of your day.  And with Express Pass, lines and crowds aren't much of a concern.  It's almost impossible to relax at WDW, but Uni isn't stressful at all.
> 
> A lot of people say they can only spend a day or two at Universal, but we can spend longer than that.  I'm not sure we're up for quite as long of a stay as you usually take, but then Americans don't get that much vacation time anyway.  So, that's really not an option.  This year, we're looking at renting a car for the first time at Uni, so I am paying attention to where you guys drive to see if we want to visit any of the same places.
> 
> One area where we split is over Race Through New York.  Personally, I thought the ride was okay, but redundant.  If it opened at Hollywood Studios, Disney fans would proclaim it the greatest ride ever.  But sitting right next to Minion Mayhem, it doesn't have a lot of reason to exist.  Having said that, it was my youngest daughter's favorite ride last summer.  In fact, it was the only ride she wanted to ride again.  Which worked out, because that's when we ran into Mario Lopez which was Mindy's favorite part of the trip.



Lol.........full disclosure.......I just had to Google Mario Lopez.......... and yes, I can see why Mindy was happy!!! He’s new to me........

Yes, there’s a few things that some folks declare a disaster, but if Disney had done it, it would be fabulous! But, Fallon isn’t for us either.........but I’m glad one of your family liked it.........I just don’t get him at all........we did enjoy the Panda though.......if only because Kyle and Tom loved seeing me jump 10 feet in the air! 

Oh you’ll have a blast again at Universal.......sounds like it is right up your families street for the right way to spend your vacations.......fully relaxing and yes, we love how close the hotels are to the parks.......ideal to get back for some pool time.......doesn’t take long at all. It is incredibly relaxing and yep, we couldn’t even scratch the surface of Universal in a couple of days. 

Having a car is an essential for us.......I know many don’t have a car when they stay at Universal as some don’t travel around.......but for us there are so many restaurants for example that we don’t get in the UK that we like to experience........and things like the Orlando Eye, Mall at Millenia are so close and places like Mount Dora we always enjoy a few hours in places like that. It’s just so convenient having a car. 

Next couple of trips we plan to go back for a beach day as March will be cooler........it was just too hot in September so that’s in the plans..........we love Clearwater and a few places around there.........and of course some resort time.........that we love too! 

But, really looking forward to hearing about your trip........I’m sure your girls are all so excited too.........


----------



## lebeau

schumigirl said:


> Lol.........full disclosure.......I just had to Google Mario Lopez.......... and yes, I can see why Mindy was happy!!! He’s new to me........
> 
> Yes, there’s a few things that some folks declare a disaster, but if Disney had done it, it would be fabulous! But, Fallon isn’t for us either.........but I’m glad one of your family liked it.........I just don’t get him at all........we did enjoy the Panda though.......if only because Kyle and Tom loved seeing me jump 10 feet in the air!
> 
> Oh you’ll have a blast again at Universal.......sounds like it is right up your families street for the right way to spend your vacations.......fully relaxing and yes, we love how close the hotels are to the parks.......ideal to get back for some pool time.......doesn’t take long at all. It is incredibly relaxing and yep, we couldn’t even scratch the surface of Universal in a couple of days.
> 
> Having a car is an essential for us.......I know many don’t have a car when they stay at Universal as some don’t travel around.......but for us there are so many restaurants for example that we don’t get in the UK that we like to experience........and things like the Orlando Eye, Mall at Millenia are so close and places like Mount Dora we always enjoy a few hours in places like that. It’s just so convenient having a car.
> 
> Next couple of trips we plan to go back for a beach day as March will be cooler........it was just too hot in September so that’s in the plans..........we love Clearwater and a few places around there.........and of course some resort time.........that we love too!
> 
> But, really looking forward to hearing about your trip........I’m sure your girls are all so excited too.........



Mindy grew up when Lopez was on a kid's TV show called Saved By the Bell.  It was big here in the '90s.  I'm a bit older, so I never watched it but he's one of her early crushes.  I will say this much, having seen him in person, he has killer dimples.

I'm not a Fallon fan.  My late night television choices skew edgier and sometimes more political.  I preferred Letterman to Leno and I prefer Colbert to Fallon.  Every now and then, if I see a clip, I'll think "That's fun".  But it's not my style of show.  Too lightweight.  The jokes in the ride are only funny in that they are really, really not funny.  We didn't see the Panda during our visits, but if the Panda scared Mindy I would automatically proclaim Race Through New York the best attraction ever.  She scares easy too.

Last year was our first real Uni visit.  I had been for a day once before and we all went for another day in 2015.  Last summer was our first multi-day visit.  I had suggested getting passes to make two trips.  With Spring Break approaching, we would have gone on our second trip, but Mindy scuttled the pass plan.  And she regretted it because she really wanted to go back.  So this year, she suggested revisiting the two-trip plan.  Looks like we'll be somewhat frequent visitors for a little while anyway.  Nothing like you guys though.

There are two things I truly hate.  One is shopping and the other is fees.  So the idea of paying a $22/day parking fee in order to go to the mall didn't appeal to me at all.  But I was able to get a special deal on the hotel which knocks $10/day off the parking fee and I figure we can make up the difference by doing a little grocery shopping and eating off site.  Mindy drinks an insane amount of Coke Zero.  If we buy them all on property, we would have to factor that into our budget.  But with a car, we can buy a 24 pack that hopefully will last all week (but probably won't).

Definitely looking forward to reading about your further adventures.  I keep telling the family about the English woman that knows everyone in Universal and keeps getting free stuff.  You're a legend in out house!


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.......who’s this English woman........

I’m Scottish........

Although I do live in England for now.........who knows where we’ll end up when DS finally buys his own place......wouldn’t leave here till he is settled. 

Walmart is so close for picking up things like coke and many other things that would be expensive onsite.......glad to hear you plan to visit more often........I’m sure you’ll love each visit more! 

Yep, think I’m too old for saved by the Bell too.......heard of it, that’s about it.........


----------



## angshewas

Thanks for your trip report... I love reading them! I have a very important question from page 7: Did Royal Pacific change their bathroom products???


----------



## schumigirl

angshewas said:


> Thanks for your trip report... I love reading them! I have a very important question from page 7: Did Royal Pacific change their bathroom products???



Yes they have changed the products, I think I prefer the new ones a little bit more.........and I agree the products are indeed important 

Thanks for the lovely comments too......glad to hear you enjoy them!


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

I'm a little late to this thread but I thoroughly enjoyed this trip report!  And thank you for your beautiful pictures of NYC also.  We live in the suburbs of NY and could never get my husband's family to visit here bc they thought of NY as dangerous, dirty, etc. and you really did it justice, showed how beautiful it can be.    Really glad to see you got to Central Park also.  Can I ask what camera you are using, I know it's skill but I'm looking for a new camera right now and the colors were outstanding.


----------



## schumigirl

tinkerdorabelle said:


> I'm a little late to this thread but I thoroughly enjoyed this trip report!  And thank you for your beautiful pictures of NYC also.  We live in the suburbs of NY and could never get my husband's family to visit here bc they thought of NY as dangerous, dirty, etc. and you really did it justice, showed how beautiful it can be.    Really glad to see you got to Central Park also.  Can I ask what camera you are using, I know it's skill but I'm looking for a new camera right now and the colors were outstanding.



Hey........still glad to hear you enjoyed reading........always like to read that!!

Yes, I adored NYC the first time I went in 2013 and I grew to love it even more after the next few trips, so really hoped Tom loved it too......and he did.

I do think some folks have a misguided perception of the city........it`s stunning and I can honestly say I have never felt unsafe in any of my trips there......even when we were in Times Square when the Boston Bomb went off and the city suddenly swarmed with police and other law enforcement folks with even bigger guns!!! But, we love the city and are so looking forward to going back in July this year........Central Park is a real favourite place, it`s so beautiful. I`m so glad to read you liked the pictures.

As for camera`s I use a Nikon Coolpix B500, nothing too fancy, it`s a plum purple colour....of course ......but, I quite like that it takes good pics in the dark, and it`s really easy to use...........






........and Tom uses a fancy Canon camera.........although I have to say some of the pictures that came out a little blurry all came from his "fancy" camera.....lol........

But I`m so glad you stopped by to make a comment......I appreciate it.........


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

Thank you so much, this is exactly what I am looking for!   I was hanging around the Photography Board on here last week looking for camera info.  Honestly your pics are as nice as ones on there, and many have very expensive cameras I'm sure, which I did not want.   You really did a beautiful job not only of FL but showcasing how gorgeous NY can be, some of the nicest I've seen of NYC. Thanks again!


----------



## jcc0621

I use a point and shoot camera, and my DH has has one of those fancy cameras with the extra lenses. I think my pics come out better a lot of times.  Don't you have a trip starting soon? We have officially booked out trip for August at RPR!


----------



## schumigirl

jcc0621 said:


> I use a point and shoot camera, and my DH has has one of those fancy cameras with the extra lenses. I think my pics come out better a lot of times.  Don't you have a trip starting soon? We have officially booked out trip for August at RPR!



Awww.....fabulous you have your trip sorted and it’s RP!! Hope it’s amazing.......well, I’m sure it will be......

Yes, my cameras pictures do look better.......so, Tom then said well maybe he needs a new camera.......lol...and he says I’m a shopper!!

Yes, we are at RP 4 weeks today for 10 nights........cannot wait!! It seems so long since we were there in December which sounds ridiculous considering we used to wait a year between trips.......but so excited to be going back so soon and so often this year......


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

I just love your report!  You guys are a beautiful family.  You really lift my spirits sitting here in NY suburbs with a Nor'Easter hitting us, but when I see your beautiful pics and read your report I am just transported away! hehe.


----------



## schumigirl

tinkerdorabelle said:


> I just love your report!  You guys are a beautiful family.  You really lift my spirits sitting here in NY suburbs with a Nor'Easter hitting us, but when I see your beautiful pics and read your report I am just transported away! hehe.



Aww thanks!!  

That does look quite a nasty weather system hitting you right now! We’ve had the infamous Beast from the East storm last 3 days.......and it’s hitting hard! We’re not used to weather this bad in the UK. Hope it passes quickly for you though.......

But, I’m glad you’ve passed your time reading it........nice to hear........


----------



## Annchristine65

schumigirl said:


> We drive out to Oakdale


Enjoying your trip report as usual. I live on Long Island, West Islip, 10 minutes from Oakdale! My mom and brother live in Oakdale. Small world.


----------



## schumigirl

Annchristine65 said:


> Enjoying your trip report as usual. I live on Long Island, West Islip, 10 minutes from Oakdale! My mom and brother live in Oakdale. Small world.




I love Oakdale........mum and I stayed for two weeks in one of my cousins home in Oakdale in 2014 then we stayed 16 nights at the HGI beside the airport in 2016 and spent all our time with them except for 4 days in the city in both trips............love it there! 

We spent time in Sayville and all round about similar little towns and visited a few wineries with my cousin and aunt. Ate a few meals in The Snapper Inn.....really liked it there and many other places. 

Yep, we love that area.......I could live there!!! We’ll be visiting for the day in July when Tom and I go back the city for 5 nights, but will definitely get the train out again........

It really is a small world.........


----------



## Annchristine65

schumigirl said:


> I love Oakdale........mum and I stayed for two weeks in one of my cousins home in Oakdale in 2014 then we stayed 16 nights at the HGI beside the airport in 2016 and spent all our time with them except for 4 days in the city in both trips............love it there!
> 
> We spent time in Sayville and all round about similar little towns and visited a few wineries with my cousin and aunt. Ate a few meals in The Snapper Inn.....really liked it there and many other places.
> 
> Yep, we love that area.......I could live there!!! We’ll be visiting for the day in July when Tom and I go back the city for 5 nights, but will definitely get the train out again........
> 
> It really is a small world.........


Sayville is a nice little town with cute little shops. I love the Snapper Inn and it's always fun going out to the wineries. So pretty out there. Have you been to Greenport? That's a pretty little town too.


----------



## schumigirl

Never been to Greenport, name doesn't ring a bell........

There are so many gorgeous places there and we did go quite far some days. I loved Port Jeff, Fire Island and many other places.......and the wineries were somewhere I could just live around happily.......

I loved learning more about the Vanderbilt connection.......they are a fascinating family!!!!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I'm very embarrassed to say I just finished this TR. I am hopelessly behind, but loving every minute of the catch-up!

As always, this report is a delight, especially with your special celebrations! Congratulations on 25 years of wedded bliss  We celebrated 25 earlier this year (and I also had that special birthday), but the fabulous jewelry you received didn't come my way...not complaining, I was able to do a special Girls' trip to Disneyland (my first time, so much easier to get around than WDW), and three trips to WDW for races (DH is the real runner, but this was exactly right for us). Plus two trips to NYC (DS is in college there), and one to Chicago. It was a busy travel year but plenty of celebrating all around! I so enjoyed reading about your celebrations, just a perfect reflection of you as a couple. 


Maria


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> I'm very embarrassed to say I just finished this TR. I am hopelessly behind, but loving every minute of the catch-up!
> 
> As always, this report is a delight, especially with your special celebrations! Congratulations on 25 years of wedded bliss  We celebrated 25 earlier this year (and I also had that special birthday), but the fabulous jewelry you received didn't come my way...not complaining, I was able to do a special Girls' trip to Disneyland (my first time, so much easier to get around than WDW), and three trips to WDW for races (DH is the real runner, but this was exactly right for us). Plus two trips to NYC (DS is in college there), and one to Chicago. It was a busy travel year but plenty of celebrating all around! I so enjoyed reading about your celebrations, just a perfect reflection of you as a couple.
> 
> 
> Maria



Oh Maria, I’m just glad to read you enjoyed it........late or not......lol.......

Congratulations on your special anniversary and birthday too!!! And sounds like you have done some amazing trips this past year.......everyone says Disneyland is so much easier to navigate........and having your son in NYC is a perfect excuse to keep visiting.......not that we need much of an excuse as it’s an amazing city!!

I do admire your running though!!! Again, heard so many good things about the races at wdw.......it does look fun......if you like running of course......lol......but any type of celebration is good as long as you’re together.......that’s all that counts really isn’t it. 

Thank you for the lovely comments   I’m so happy you enjoyed reading along........


----------

